# The Photography Thread



## HovR (29 Sep 2012)

Share your photography in this thread - No fancy cameras or skills necessary, just pictures that you've taken and are proud of. Cycling or non-cycling related photos allowed!

_Please _re-size your photos from your cameras native size in consideration for people with slower connections! (As a guide, I've resized my photos below to 800x600).

I'll start - Here's two of my photos taken overlooking Llyn Llydaw and its surrounding peaks, Snowdonia - Taken last weekend.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Sep 2012)

Very nice, HovR!

Mine are somewhere in the Stockholm archipelago taken a few years ago on a 70 km ride one June day.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Sep 2012)

2-weeks ago in Rome at he Trevi Fountain attempting some night shots using my DSLR.
Mrs T saw it and was surprised I use it as my PC wallpaper as is "all blurred!"

Personally I felt it was one of he best I took and it was a fluke attempt too...


----------



## outlash (29 Sep 2012)

I used to do astrophotography, which unfortunately I don't do anymore but I did manage a few decent images. Here's a couple:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Sep 2012)

3 of mine from my last tour...




Tanafjorden at the top of Norway (balanced on a crash barrier to take this one).





The Midnight sun from Flakstad beach in the Lofoten Islands (also Norway)





Some random woodland somewhere in the Netherlands.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2012)

Sunset over the Grand Canyon. Taken in 2007.


----------



## SS Retro (29 Sep 2012)

Couple of my buddy's taken in December on Thirlmere.


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2012)

Þingvellir (Thingvalla) Iceland 2009










Skogafos Iceland 2009


----------



## HovR (29 Sep 2012)

There are some awesome photos coming in!

Camp fire shot, Oregon 2008:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2067006, member: 9609"]

[/quote]

Reiver, is the 2nd one on the road to the isles between rannoch station and corrour? It looks amazingly familiar.


----------



## Andy_R (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (29 Sep 2012)

The view from th etop of th epass out of virginia city down into the maddisson river valley in montanna...tun righ at the bottom and follow the river along into yellowstone national park.


----------



## on the road (29 Sep 2012)

As seen on The Sky at Night


----------



## rualexander (29 Sep 2012)

A couple from last weekend, summit camping on Ben Ledi, sunset and sunrise.


----------



## Falwheeler (29 Sep 2012)

This was taken at Roscoff, France on a Club trip earlier this year


----------



## on the road (29 Sep 2012)

Boeing 747
British Airways
39000 ft, 514 mph
Vancouver to London Heathrow


----------



## Phil_bucks (29 Sep 2012)

My daughter. Taken by me in Spain this year.


----------



## addictfreak (29 Sep 2012)

My Grandson, love this pic and was taken on my Samsung S2 phone


----------



## al78 (29 Sep 2012)

Some photos of my commute to work back in December 2010.


----------



## addictfreak (29 Sep 2012)

Some cracking photographs on this thread, I must take more time to enjoy and photograph some of the scenes on my rides.


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Sep 2012)

One I took in the Peak District above Hartington a few years ago.


----------



## on the road (29 Sep 2012)

The Red Arrows


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Sep 2012)

A couple of snapshots of mine. They're just taken on a camera phone but have a certain something:





December 2010. This was early on in the freeze. Looking from Lyth Hill towards Church Stretton and the Long Mynd. 





From this summer. An idyllic scene in Mosedale, Cumbria.


----------



## Nearly there (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Nearly there (29 Sep 2012)




----------



## Marshmallow_Fluff (29 Sep 2012)

River Ouse, Bedford and Porthleven, Cornwall


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Sep 2012)

My girls on a beach in New Zealand:


----------



## The Jogger (30 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2067204, member: 45"]My home town




[/quote]

Gosh, terrible flooding


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Sep 2012)

First orange rays.........looking both ways:-


----------



## Arthur (30 Sep 2012)

Those of you on next weeks FNRttC to Whitstable will pass within 100 yards of where I took these - Although all you'll probably get to see at 04:00 is the aircraft avoidance lights on the power station chimney.


----------



## TVC (30 Sep 2012)

Lullabelle in the Maldives 2012


----------



## TVC (30 Sep 2012)

Wengen 2011


----------



## Speicher (30 Sep 2012)

TVC that is one of my most favourite Railway stations.

Did you visit the Alpine Garden? What about the large Teddy Bear garden, did it have any small teddy bears?


----------



## TVC (30 Sep 2012)

Speicher said:


> TVC that is one of my most favourite Railway stations.
> 
> Did you visit the Alpine Garden? What about the large Teddy Bear garden, did it have any small teddy bears?


 
We didn't go into the Alpine garden, it was full of a couple of trains worth of Chinese tourists. We walked up to the ridge and looked over Interlaken:


----------



## Speicher (30 Sep 2012)

I will be looking up the train times to Interlaken. 

When I visited the Alpine Garden it had only just opened, so it was not so popular as it is now.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Sep 2012)

top of the big climb out of white bird Idaho


----------



## outlash (30 Sep 2012)

> What sort of equipment were using? The HorseHead Nebular is amazing but how did you get so close in on the Whirlpool - 23mLy away!


 
They were all taken on a cooled CCD camera (Atik 16HR). Basically I used to use two telescopes, one to actually take the picture while another one to help 'guide' the mount accurately enough so I don't get any egg-shaped stars. It can get horribly complicated and then you've got to use something like photoshop to process the image!
The Whirlpool Galaxy image has (IIRC) something like 11 hours' worth of exposure time on it taken over several nights. I used a mono camera so I had to take mono, then R/G/B and I also used a special filter to enhance the red/pink areas. It's actually quite a bright galaxy (one of the few you can see relatively easily with a telescope) but it's also pretty small so I used a 'scope with a focal length of 900mm to get that 'close' to it.


Tony.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Sep 2012)

[QUOTE 2067688, member: 9609"]This photo fascinates me - very clever[/quote]I'm glad you like it. I wasn't trying to be clever with it - just found the angle pleasing to the eye.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Sep 2012)

After a very wet half hour on Dale Head doing the Newlands Horseshoe, we were rewarded for the rain and sleet by this rainbow






Then Blencathra from Maiden Moor

The camera has a preset called "Dramatic" I like th way it enhances the clouds, but I am not sure about the general grayness of the photo


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Sep 2012)

... and another lucky shot.

We were having lunch when this fine specimen landed on the grass about 8 feet away and started eating one the Sparrows my wife has watched grow over the Spring.

No framing as I did not want to disturb, simply slowly moved camera into a vague direction and took about a dozen photos on fast multiple shots.


----------



## Pigo (30 Sep 2012)

Croyde Bay


----------



## HovR (7 Oct 2012)

Shameless bump with this photograph I took on the Hoopa Valley Indian Reservation, Northern California - August 2011.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm glad you like it. I wasn't trying to be clever with it - just found the angle pleasing to the eye.



Its nice, yes, the lines are good and some of the shapes mimic and compliment each other. It is just a pity the light isn't great.



Cunobelin said:


> The camera has a preset called "Dramatic" I like the way it enhances the clouds, but I am not sure about the general grayness of the photo



The greyness is ok, but it is the clouds I'm not sure of though - they look too black, particularly the one on the far right.



HovR said:


> Shameless bump with this photograph I took on the Hoopa Valley Indian Reservation, Northern California - August 2011.



Please don't take this personally, I have seen this in various other pictures on the thread but I'll give a bit of constructive criticism here: one of the biggest mistakes people make is to have a huge featureless sky. Yes, it might be blue etc, but its still empty and boring (Good dramatic clouds are far better, but if you can't get those, then try and shoot early in the morning or later in the day when you can get some nice shadows).

Personally, I'd crop the sky to *just the right point* to put more emphasis on the road/path and the converging verticals, but even then there isn't much to emphasise! (Someone or something on the path or to the right of it at just the right position would have helped enormously. The picture is empty otherwise you see).



Sorry folks, old habits die hard 'fraid and I'm being a di*k, I know.


----------



## Oldspice (8 Oct 2012)

Cunobelin said:


>


 
This is the most gorgeous pic i have ever seen.....that sky is amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> This is the most gorgeous pic i have ever seen.....that sky is amazing! Thank you for sharing.



It has a nice otherworldly feel to it, yes, but otherworldly it is - It looks unnatural and the photographer has admitted that it was enhanced by the camera.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

I could comment on several other pictures here, and in fact some pictures I only liked because I could see how to improve them.


----------



## Oldspice (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It has a nice otherworldly feel to it, yes, but otherworldly it is - It looks unnatural and the photographer has admitted that it was enhanced by the camera.


 
It's photography! You can shoot it with a camera and create it anyway you want. I like it, gives me a sense of foreboding.....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> It's photography! You can shoot it with a camera and create it anyway you want.



Anyone can edit the image/let the equipment do the work, but its way more satisfying to do it properly in the first place.



> I like it, gives me a sense of foreboding.....



All it does is remind me of a Top Gear film, so.... Yes, ok, me too!


----------



## Oldspice (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Anyone can edit the image/let the equipment do the work, but its way more satisfying to do it properly in the first place.
> All it does is remind me of a Top Gear film, so.... Yes, ok, me too!


 
Oh get you! Mr Bailey. With 'Modern' cameras you can create on the go, and some of the best pics were created by accident.


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Anyone can edit the image/let the equipment do the work, but its way more satisfying to do it properly in the first place.


 
Post-processing is an integral part of photography! Whether that is dodging and burning in the darkroom or image manipulation using software such as Photoshop.

Even the best photographers in the world who "do it properly in the 1st place" post-process the images. Post-processing of a RAW file is the digital equivalent of developing a negative and many of the core corrections/manipulations used in photoshop (or similar software packages) are things people have done for decades, manually in a darkroom.

This photo in question is just a camera preset aimed at point and shoot merchant's and you could do this manually either working with film in a darkroom or digitally in photoshop or similar to much better effect, but none the less, being manipulated doesn't discredit the photograph at all IMO.


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2012)

I tend to use black and white film and only use digital for snapshots. This is one of the digital photos I like best.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Post-processing is an integral part of photography! Whether that is dodging and burning in the darkroom or image manipulation using software such as Photoshop.
> 
> Even the best photographers in the world who "do it properly in the 1st place" post-process the images. Post-processing of a RAW file is the digital equivalent of developing a negative and many of the core corrections/manipulations used in photoshop (or similar software packages) are things people have done for decades, manually in a darkroom.
> 
> This photo in question is just a camera preset aimed at point and shoot merchant's and you could do this manually either working with film in a darkroom or digitally in photoshop or similar to much better effect, but none the less, being manipulated doesn't discredit the photograph at all IMO.



I agree, I used to work in a dark room, so I know what can be done, but I was just never a fan of changing a picture too much..... and this still looks unnatural to me


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> Isn't that the point of it?



There is a difference between minimalist photography and a picture where your eyes aren't too sure where to look because there is nothing really to look at.... Oh and those bushes at the front are really starting to distract me more every time I look at it!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> Oh get you! Mr Bailey.



Oi, clean your mouth out, I can't stand David Bailey!



> With 'Modern' cameras you can create on the go, and some of the best pics were created by accident.



You need to know the rules before you can break them though, otherwise what you will get is nothing but a lucky fluke. In other words, you need to know what you have done wrong so that you know what you have just done, if that makes sense.

I remember a few years back going out to *deliberately* get bad pictures. Somehow I never quite managed it.  [/quote]


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Oct 2012)

Have a Cadbury's Caramel and relax MDB...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Have a Cadbury's Caramel and relax MDB...



I had the proper training in all of this and... oh my god, I'm sounding like one of those judges at photography clubs.... sorry.

Its just that once you see these things, you always notice.

Oh and talking of which, I still have my 'lympic pictures to sort, I forgot about them (and I'm setting myself up for a fall, I know! ).


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Oct 2012)

You shouldn't've said that....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

I know, but I welcome constructive criticism, it was part of the training and was positively encouraged - you learn by your mistakes and all that. It is why I'd happily critique every picture on this thread if I could, but would welcome others (preferably who know what they are talking about mind) to do the same with my pictures.

I don't really do photography much these days due to other entirely different reasons, so I often just suffer in silence or run off in the opposite direction shouting and screaming whenever photography is mentioned. You have my attention here though, despite my better judgement


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2012)

The funny thing is - when you work in photography as a profession, you get used to being a perfectionist with images, every element counts- I have stuff up on my portfolio website that I have critical points about...it's about pushing it as far as you can to get that shot and shooting thousands and hundreds each job to get there. Plus, Photoshop and Lightroom should complement a photo and bring it out not take it beyond good (and that is a fine line at times), however, it is all a matter of taste- I would second MDB's comments - it is about where the eye is drawn in an image, compositional balance and most of all the importance of usage of light. However, getting out there and taking photos is what gets you better at seeing the good ones and producing the good ones- so happy snapping folks.

However, I have refrained from commenting here and on the photography forum as it sometimes gets read as being a killjoy , constructive crits is really useful for improvement..No one ever learns much from 'wow that's good' - 'wow that's good but it could be improved by..'

MDB - you've put the gauntlet on the table..let's see 'em!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Oct 2012)

The Approaching Storm (aka "summer" 2012)







FWIW, I welcome constructive criticism on all my photos (on any thread). It's something I dabble in to please myself and it can be very difficult to get out of the "I know what I like *when I see it*" mindset.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

ttcycle said:


> MDB - you've put the gauntlet on the table..let's see 'em!



I can't, I'm off to do a cycle tour of Turkmenistan and I'm leaving tonight! 


Seriously though, yes, I know.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I can't, I'm off to do a cycle tour of Turkmenistan and I'm leaving tonight!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, yes, I know.


That is some hell of an excuse...


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> The Approaching Storm (aka "summer" 2012)
> 
> View attachment 13585
> 
> ...


 
Rule of thirds Jo- basically translates as your image having too much sky in it - if you break up the image into thirds - your horizon line should meet one of those thirds, which yours sort of does but then with so much empty sky with no feature it's too much emptiness. Does that make sense?


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Oct 2012)

3 of my favourites... just because of the memories they bring...

Argh!!! this is stupid... tried everywhichway to attach the images but even though I can see them on the message box as soon as I click save changes, I just get a blue rectangle with a question mark in it... I'm fed up!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> The Approaching Storm (aka "summer" 2012)
> 
> View attachment 13585
> 
> ...


After a bit of thought:
Yet again, a big empty sky, the ground is great, but the sky does nothing until the rain at the bottom of it. I'd crop the sky down to around/below 'bumpkin' on your tag line or thereabouts (so as not to foul the rule of thirds, I originally was going to say crop it just above, but then noticed) and/or maybe think of it being more of a panoramic letterbox type format.

I for some reason actually need to see it cropped (not physically) first before I can properly decide on these things. Up until then its just intuition - I often see pictures as being a series of small parts and/or as simply a series of lines you see.*

This is merely a suggestion, only do it if you too like the effect it'll give and slag me off if you hate it!


* - There are some very clever pictures out there of seemingly mundane scenes which most people wouldn't look at twice.... Until you start seeing the lines in it, and then the picture comes alive.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Oct 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Rule of thirds Jo- basically translates as your image having too much sky in it - if you break up the image into thirds - your horizon line should meet one of those thirds, which yours sort of does but then with so much empty sky with no feature it's too much emptiness. Does that make sense?


It does, thanks.

Does this crop work?


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> After a bit of thought:
> Yet again, a big empty sky, the ground is great, but the sky does nothing until the rain at the bottom of it. I'd crop the sky down to around/below 'bumpkin' on your tag line or thereabouts (so as not to foul the rule of thirds, I originally was going to say crop it just above, but then noticed) and/or maybe think of it being more of a panoramic letterbox type format.
> 
> I for some reason actually need to see it cropped it first before I can properly decide on these thing. Up until then its just intuition - I often see pictures as being a series of small parts and/or as simply a series of lines you see.
> ...


 
Don't worry we shall slag you off anyway, especially since you won't be able to read it.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> After a bit of thought:
> Yet again, a big empty sky, the ground is great, but the sky does nothing until the rain at the bottom of it. I'd crop the sky down to around/below 'bumpkin' on your tag line or thereabouts (so as not to foul the rule of thirds, I originally was going to say crop it just above, but then noticed) and/or maybe think of it being more of a panoramic letterbox type format.
> 
> I for some reason actually need to see it cropped it first before I can properly decide on these thing. Up until then its just intuition - I often see pictures as being a series of small parts and/or as simply a series of lines you see.
> ...


See above


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2012)

that's better, but there's something to me that doesn't work- think it's too long a format.

Have you put any black back into the picture to boost the colours or balanced the colours on that as the background certainly could do with some pepping up.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2012)

I'm wanting to crop from the right hand side in a bit but then when you do that you lose the foreground bush number two and then it loses that counterbalance...


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2012)

possibly a bit off the left as a compromise


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> See above



I replied genuinely, and didn't see the reply before, so SOREEE excuse ME for BREATHING!!


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Oct 2012)

See!
I'm trying to attach photos from iPhoto using a mac... that's probably my first mistake.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Don't worry we shall slag you off anyway, especially since you won't be able to read it.



Miao!!

Why? What have I done? That's not very nice, I would slag you off publically!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

ttcycle said:


> I'm wanting to crop from the right hand side in a bit but then when you do that you lose the foreground bush number two and then it loses that counterbalance...



Its better just left as it is, don't faff about with it too much.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> See!
> I'm trying to attach photos from iPhoto using a mac... that's probably my first mistake.



If you can, load them onto a site like Flickr or Picassa and send us the link.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Miao!!
> 
> Why? What have I done? That's not very nice, I would slag you off publically!


 
Lol, touchy are we? Only kidding fella! Have fun on your tour and if you can fit your camera in- take some nice shots out there.


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (8 Oct 2012)

Zeus and I walking to the sea at Barmouth Beach






Heading towards Munro number 6 on the south glen Shiel ridge






Zeus full dive after his ball at local lake






Zeus and I on top of Ben


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Lol, touchy are we? Only kidding fella! Have fun on your tour and if you can fit your camera in- take some nice shots out there.



I have my rain jacket, jam sandwiches bottle of Tizer and pocket money packed, bye!!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Its better just left as it is, don't faff about with it too much.


Works for me 

Actually, the more I look at it, the more I realise that I need to set the photo up properly to begin with - note to self for future reference. In my defence, those rain clouds were heading in my direction and I didn't have my waterproofs with me...


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> If you can, load them onto a site like Flickr or Picassa and send us the link.


Never liked the access it gives Flickr, LinkedIN and Facebook and the like into your computer. If I can't do it myself, I'm not happy giving software access to my details!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Never liked the access it gives Flickr, LinkedIN and Facebook and the like into your computer. If I can't do it myself, I'm not happy giving software access to my details!



Fairynuff


----------



## on the road (8 Oct 2012)

Everyone's a critic


----------



## pplpilot (8 Oct 2012)

Ooooo, a photography thread. Me likes. 
Yesterday, Evesham.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Oct 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> See!
> I'm trying to attach photos from iPhoto using a mac... that's probably my first mistake.


@Shaun !!!!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2012)

Few more from me - from my USA travels
















And one from the Maldives


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Darren Jeffrey said:


> View attachment 13588
> 
> 
> Zeus and I walking to the sea at Barmouth Beach



A nice snapshot, although its a funny colour, the horizon is squint (the camera position, I know), and actually, something similar to what you have in your avatar in square format would look just as good - I would get rid of the distracting bit of wave to the far right, and also crop it at the top or bottom so that you aren't standing right in the middle of the left part of the picture (rule of thirds and all that)



> Heading towards Munro number 6 on the south glen Shiel ridge
> View attachment 13589



Nice lines, nice colours, there is nothing much wrong with it, although at the time I would have been inclined to have zoomed out if possible and included the brown hillside at the right converging with the mountain behind. Depending on that was on the left side, you could have made a sort of diamond shape. That would have altered the over all composition though obviously.

Also I might have cropped the sky down ever so slightly, but that is an optional thing.



> Zeus full dive after his ball at local lake
> View attachment 13592



A good attempt at an action picture, but he's blurred unfortunately.




> View attachment 13596
> 
> 
> Zeus and I on top of Ben



The last picture.... Well, Zeus's bum has been cut off for a start!


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Oct 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Never liked the access it gives Flickr, LinkedIN and Facebook and the like into your computer. If I can't do it myself, I'm not happy giving software access to my details!


Photobucket is your friend. upload the image to that then click the image you want from your gallery (once uploaded), it copies the URl, which you then paste into the "insert /edit image" option on a post (third right).

Simples


----------



## HovR (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Please don't take this personally, I have seen this in various other pictures on the thread but I'll give a bit of constructive criticism here: one of the biggest mistakes people make is to have a huge featureless sky. Yes, it might be blue etc, but its still empty and boring (*Good dramatic clouds are far better*, but if you can't get those, then try and shoot early in the morning or later in the day when you can get some nice shadows).
> 
> Personally, I'd crop the sky to just the right point to put more emphasis on the road/path and the converging verticals, but even then there isn't much to emphasise! (*Someone or something on the path or to the right of it at just the right position would have helped enormously.* The picture is empty otherwise you see).
> 
> Sorry folks, old habits die hard 'fraid and I'm being a di*k, I know.


 
Thanks for the feedback.

Unfortunately in California, during the middle of summer, dramatic clouds are few and far-between, so I worked with what I had! I agree that something on the road would have looked good (if only one of the native locals had been going down the road on horseback, as they occasionally do) but time was limited and we had to move on.

I'll experiment with cropping down the photo.


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Oct 2012)

Have to say, tho' there are some great shots on this thread, I've seen nowt to compare with the work of Melvil, late of this parish, who has (as 'Semi-detached') a book on Flickr featuring any number of stunning shots, including this one, which I nicked ages ago and still use as the home page on my phone:


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Oct 2012)




----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

HovR said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Unfortunately in California, during the middle of summer, dramatic clouds are few and far-between, so I worked with what I had! I agree that something on the road would have looked good (if only one of the native locals had been going down the road on horseback, as they occasionally do) but time was limited and we had to move on.



I realised that. Just sayin' like



> I'll experiment with cropping down the photo.



Don't hold me to it!!


----------



## SimonJKH (8 Oct 2012)

Oooh, hadn't noticed this thread before. I'm certainly more of a dabbler/tinkerer in photography, but I'll join the fun.






The A12 Ipswich.






Felixstowe pier.






The Jurassic Coast through a Holga






Durdle Door on some early, unstable "Impossible Project" film. Note our dog insisting on getting in the shot!


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Oct 2012)




----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

pplpilot said:


> Ooooo, a photography thread. Me likes.
> Yesterday, Evesham.



A nice warm autumnal picture and you have the red in it too!

You could always crop it slightly at the bottom and left to emphasise the line of the river bank, the trees/lamp posts and bridge more, but hey, it could almost be a postcard in itself as it is!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

I'm bored, I've had my fill for the next 5 years, I'm off!


----------



## Silver Fox (8 Oct 2012)

Beddgelert.


----------



## hotmetal (8 Oct 2012)

Silver Fox said:


> Beddgelert.


Far from being a dead dog, that pic!


----------



## Rezillo (8 Oct 2012)

Montecatini last week:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> OK, <sigh> that's tecchy showing off isn't it? The point of the photo, I thought, wasn't 'minimalist photography' but that the landscape is empty. Unusual and beautiful. Cloudless sky, road disappearing into infinity, nobody else around, travel on it into the unknown. It spoke to me of that very clearly. I've known art teachers who used a similar technique to you MDB - ignore the poetry in favour of pointing out that you've missed the golden section or the holy diagonals by a mile.



I don't slavishly follow the rules, but I do know what I'm talking about.


----------



## laurence (8 Oct 2012)

if you enjoy taking photographs, then do it. i take them for me, if someone else likes them, fair enough... if not, fair enough.

i hang out with photographers every week and we all do and like different things. just enjoy it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

laurence said:


> if you enjoy taking photographs, then do it. i take them for me, if someone else likes them, fair enough... if not, fair enough.
> 
> i hang out with photographers every week and we all do and like different things. just enjoy it.



There are no exact hard and fast rules, its true, but I stand by my statement that you need to know the rules before you can break them.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> Well it's always character-building to know that one has produced a boring photograph isn't it



I really have hit a nerve here, haven't I?


----------



## TVC (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm bored, I've had my fill for the next 5 years, I'm off!


 
If you're 'off' then how come you're still posting?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If you're 'off' then how come you're still posting?



I have done with reviewing for now I mean.

......Actually, I might do more later on when I can be arsed!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> If it pleases you to think so ... I thought this was a thread where people posted their photos, of which they were proud, and if people thought they were a bit cr*p they kept that ungenerous feeling to themselves. But never mind eh?



It doesn't please me, no, because Its called constructive criticism.


----------



## TVC (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I have done with reviewing for now I mean.
> 
> ......Actually, I might do more later on when I can be arsed!


 
Nice of you to appoint yourself as chief critic


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Gowd, now I remember why I stopped it years ago.....


----------



## laurence (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It doesn't please me, no, because Its called constructive criticism.


 
saying "but the picture just bored me to tears, sorry." is hardly constructive, or criticism. the attitude that you portray is the precise reason i have never joined a camera club. i have won a competition and sold work even though i don't know the rules.

i stand by my statement that you should just enjoy it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

laurence said:


> saying "but the picture just bored me to tears, sorry." is hardly constructive, or criticism. the attitude that you portray is the precise reason i have never joined a camera club. i have won a competition and sold work even though i don't know the rules.
> 
> i stand by my statement that you should just enjoy it.



I'm not a member of a camera club either, I'm not anything. The simple fact is that seeing is a language in its own right, but as kids, we are told to stop looking at the pictures and concentrate on the words, so most people never learn it and then start to think that it's some sort of big secret thing, when really, it is as simple as reading a good book or reading the notes of a symphony. But on you go, continue to fight against this supposed system.


----------



## Rezillo (8 Oct 2012)

Can't we just get back to the OP's request, which was to "Share your photography in this thread - No fancy cameras or skills necessary, just pictures that you've taken and are proud of"?

If someone wants some professional advice, fine, but it's very off-putting to find people's snaps subject to uninvited criticism when the OP isn't even looking for "fancy skills". I've liked all of them so far and I hope there are many more to come.

John


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Rezillo said:


> Can't we just get back to the OP's request, which was to "Share your photography in this thread - No fancy cameras or skills necessary, just pictures that you've taken and are proud of"?
> 
> If someone wants some professional advice, fine, but it's very off-putting to find people's snaps subject to uninvited criticism when the OP isn't even looking for "fancy skills". I've liked all of them so far and I hope there are many more to come.
> 
> John


I just started to give a bit of friendly advice. Yes, ok, my 'bored to tears' words might have been a bit harsh, but as for the rest, if you can't take a bit of constructive criticism then I'm sorry, what can I say, really?

People seem to have completely misunderstood what I was saying, and quite frankly, the outrage caused just dismays and bemuses me.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Oct 2012)

I didn't mean to take this one - the camera slipped.


----------



## hotmetal (8 Oct 2012)

Accidental photography! We can play that game where you have to guess the brand from half a logo.1st round to me: Maaaa-RIN! 

PS Jo I hope your camera didn't actually hit the ground and break?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I didn't mean to take this one - the camera slipped.
> 
> View attachment 13614


I've got some like that.





Like this one.......





when I meant to take this.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Oct 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've got some like that.
> 
> View attachment 13616
> 
> ...


*splutter*

My keyboard!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Oct 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Accidental photography! We can play that game where you have to guess the brand from half a logo.1st round to me: Maaaa-RIN!
> 
> PS Jo I hope your camera didn't actually hit the ground and break?


 Wrist strap 

Though I have dropped it before now .... Canon cameras are much sturdier than you'd think.


----------



## penguinking9 (8 Oct 2012)

<dons UN peace keeper helmet>

After reading much of the above, can I suggest, perhaps, a separate 'Photography criticism thread?'

For those that seek constructive criticism, and those that just wish to share pictures they've taken can continue to post them here.


----------



## Rezillo (8 Oct 2012)

Lucca cathedral museum last week. I'm not sure in the middle ages how the conversation went between the sculptor and the buyer where the fruits of the former's work first came to light. However, I guess the result may have been that somewhere there was a more noble-looking horse with a replacement head that didn't look as if it was both insane and talking.

John


----------



## penguinking9 (8 Oct 2012)

Rezillo said:


> Lucca cathedral museum last week. I'm not sure in the middle ages how the conversation went between the sculptor and the buyer where the fruits of the former's work first came to light. However, I guess the result may have been that somewhere there was a more noble-looking horse with a replacement head that didn't look as if it was both insane and talking.
> 
> John
> 
> View attachment 13618


 

Thank you. I now have an interesting pattern of tea sprayed across my monitor.


----------



## ttcycle (8 Oct 2012)

penguinking9 said:


> <dons UN peace keeper helmet>
> 
> After reading much of the above, can I suggest, perhaps, a separate 'Photography criticism thread?'
> 
> For those that seek constructive criticism, and those that just wish to share pictures they've taken can continue to post them here.


Maybe best in Shaun's photography forum..? Look at the tabs at the top?

That horse head is funny- the expression says it all!


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2012)

Some more Maldives...


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Oct 2012)

That's a very happy horse!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

I don't know why I bother, really, I mean if you can't take the heat then get out the kitchen......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

User13710 said:


> MDB don't be such a pompous buffoon. I really think you need to look again at the OP.



I am not being a pompous buffoon at all, I was just stating fact....


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ........, otherwise what you will get is nothing but a lucky fluke.


 
I must admit that many of my better photos are exactly that. The Sparrowhawk was exactly that as was the Rainbow.

I am not a photographer, I do not have time to wait for the right light, position or angle... I snap what I see, composing where I am.

I am happy with using the cameras presets, adjusting warmth, contrast or brightness and if I get that fluke then it is absolutely fine by me.


----------



## HovR (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I don't know why I bother, really, I mean if you can't take the heat then get out the kitchen......


 
MDB, in the past I have posted similar threads to this on other forums, except with rules in the OP stating that comments should be nice/considerate to the photographer - Something I didn't think I'd have to do for CC, as I thought no one would be insensitive enough to insult other peoples photographs.

You clearly proved me wrong with your lovely comment stating my photograph "Bored you to tears" - thanks for that. I can accept _*constructive *_*criticism*, but that was just plain rude.

Which brings me on to that fact that if one were to critique every photograph posted here, whether welcome or unwelcomed, not only could it put off potential posters, but also the thread would double in size with critique comments alone. I'd like to politely request that you don't offer criticism unless welcomed by the photographer - and even then it would be better to do it by PM.

Thankyou.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2085184, member: 9609"]I can't work out which picture bored you to tears - point me in the right direction and let me be judge[/quote]

I deleted the statement to quell an uprising, but it wasn't one of your anyway!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

HovR said:


> MDB, in the past I have posted similar threads to this on other forums, except with rules in the OP stating that comments should be nice/considerate to the photographer - Something I didn't think I'd have to do for CC, as I thought no one would be insensitive enough to insult other peoples photographs.
> 
> You clearly proved me wrong with your lovely comment stating my photograph "Bored you to tears" - thanks for that. I can accept _*constructive *_*criticism*, but that was just plain rude.
> 
> ...



It was an ill advised off the cuff remark, I actually was responding to Tiny My newt at the time and not so much the picture itself. If you must know it was in jest, but if I'm being blunt, not enough. I was being honest really, and if I get into trouble for being honest then, erm, so be it.

No offence was intended incidentally. I should have known better, I know, but still, no offence was meant.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

Anyway, as you were.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (8 Oct 2012)

Here's a panorama shot I took of a few months ago - http://i.minus.com/i0c5ohXa5AT1A.JPG






Top of a 400-600 foot climb over 1 mile (can't remember the exact details) overlooking Paisley, Glasgow is just to the right out of shot.






Taken from just around the corner from the panorama.

And finally, I like this one because of the reflections.


----------



## Doseone (8 Oct 2012)




----------



## coffeejo (8 Oct 2012)

Just as an aside, I've been going back through my photo archives and cannot believe how a simple crop has transformed some of them. Less really is more. Sometimes. Obviously not for cake.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Just as an aside, I've been going back through my photo archives and cannot believe how a simple crop has transformed some of them. Less really is more. Sometimes. Obviously not for cake.
> 
> View attachment 13624



See?! I was only trying to help!! 

Really, a simple well placed crop can alter the whole dynamics of a picture (except for cake).


Yes yes, ok, I'm going.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2012)

jazloc said:


> Here's a panorama shot I took of a few months ago - http://i.minus.com/i0c5ohXa5AT1A.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think my picture is from the opposite side of yours: cycle path Glasgow to Paisley, top of the motorway, before Pollock Park?


----------



## rich p (8 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Just as an aside, I've been going back through my photo archives and cannot believe how a simple crop has transformed some of them. Less really is more. Sometimes. Obviously not for cake.
> 
> View attachment 13624


 Cake, my arse, jo. It's clearly a house brick.


----------



## The Brewer (8 Oct 2012)

This is a classic photo....as my friends helmet says Brenda on it


----------



## hotmetal (8 Oct 2012)

The Brewer said:


> This is a classic photo....as my friends helmet says Brenda on it


Presumably the opposite of N+1 I take it?


----------



## The Brewer (8 Oct 2012)

I admit it was my stupid idea to cycle through an onion field


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

What are the glasses for? That looks a bit like the Antarctic Peninsula on the one furthest away!

Something..... 'MORE'


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> the picture is empty otherwise you see).


 


User13710 said:


> Isn't that the point of it?


 
I'm not a visual person - terrible with that "attention to detail" thing everyone seems to require at work nowadays  I'm more like a "word" person expression wise.
I like empty panoramic views, lots of sky, fields, lots of colour, wildlife at a push, people in a scenic picture spoil it for me.
My favourite so far is Rickshaw Phil's "green" one. Keep them going!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2012)

pplpilot said:


> Ooooo, a photography thread. Me likes.
> Yesterday, Evesham.


Nice!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm not a member of a camera club either, I'm not anything. The simple fact is that seeing is a language in its own right, but as kids, we are told to stop looking at the pictures and concentrate on the words, so most people never learn it and then start to think that it's some sort of big secret thing, when really, it is as simple as reading a good book or reading the notes of a symphony. But on you go, continue to fight against this supposed system.


MDB: have you checked out the photography forum yet?
You should: a lot of the lingo goes right above my head ( I just look at the pretty pictures ), it has a section where members put pictures up for criticism.


----------



## hotmetal (8 Oct 2012)

I'd not noticed there was a photography forum as well… mind you, I'm going to stay away from it I think. I've 'lost' two days of my life on here already! Plus someone in the Flickr group I watch has been the victim of some fairly heavy duty stalking, personal abuse and even DDOS attacks on her professional photography website just because she said that the Fuji X10 was quite a good little camera on the wrong forum. Not sure if it was to do with the forum having a commercial interest in a rival brand or just pompous 'gear-heads' being insecure about their cam choice, but either way it took a little bit of the fun out of my new camera when I read all that.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2012)

hotmetal said:


> I'd not noticed there was a photography forum as well… mind you, I'm going to stay away from it I think. I've 'lost' two days of my life on here already! Plus someone in the Flickr group I watch has been the victim of some fairly heavy duty stalking, personal abuse and even DDOS attacks on her professional photography website just because she said that the Fuji X10 was quite a good little camera on the wrong forum. Not sure if it was to do with the forum having a commercial interest in a rival brand or just pompous 'gear-heads' being insecure about their cam choice, but either way it took a little bit of the fun out of my new camera when I read all that.


Nae worries: the photography forum (access from top of CC home page) belongs to Shaun, no carry on in there 
Lots of CChatters frequent it.


----------



## craigwend (8 Oct 2012)

One of my faves from helen-d's blog across canada -makes good wallpaper


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Plus someone in the Flickr group I watch has been the victim of some fairly heavy duty stalking, personal abuse and even DDOS attacks on her professional photography website just because she said that the Fuji X10 was quite a good little camera on the wrong forum. Not sure if it was to do with the forum having a commercial interest in a rival brand or just pompous 'gear-heads' being insecure about their cam choice, but either way it took a little bit of the fun out of my new camera when I read all that.



WTF??


----------



## rich p (9 Oct 2012)

Not a great pic but the sunlight on the fountain pleased me at the time


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2012)

During a 60 mile ride on the Antrim coast in damp misty conditions but still enjoyable.



Lough Foyle - Day ride on my winter fixed wheel bike.




Very hilly 40 mile ride on a 50lb bike.



My "good" fixed gear bike.


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Oct 2012)

Here are mine:

Bodnant Gardens '11






Cornwall Holiday '11













France Holiday '12


----------



## Matthew_T (10 Oct 2012)

France Holiday Cont.


----------



## HovR (10 Oct 2012)

A young Roosevelt Elk buck. Taken in Humbolt County, California - 2011.


----------



## Doseone (10 Oct 2012)

HovR said:


> A young Roosevelt Elk buck. Taken in Humbolt County, California - 2011.


What a lovely looking animal and a great shot. Were you far away? Long lens? The buck is lovely and sharp. Is it a crop? If it's a crop I'd love to see the whole picture too.


----------



## HovR (10 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> What a lovely looking animal and a great shot. Were you far away? Long lens? The buck is lovely and sharp. Is it a crop? If it's a crop I'd love to see the whole picture too.


 
Thanks!

I was lucky to be able to get relatively close to the animal - it was shot with a 5.9-70.8mm lens at full zoom. And no, this one wasn't cropped.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Oct 2012)

Rain clouds on the horizon, as seen from our holiday cottage near Church Stretton, Shropshire, one evening in early September:


----------



## betty swollocks (11 Oct 2012)




----------



## pplpilot (11 Oct 2012)

From my commute yesterday morning.... somewhere between Lapworth and Birmingham City centre


----------



## coffeejo (11 Oct 2012)

I love the way the bridge makes a complete circle with its reflection.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Oct 2012)

HovR said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was lucky to be able to get relatively close to the animal - it was shot with a 5.9-70.8mm lens at full zoom. And no, this one wasn't cropped.



You cut off the top of its antlers! 

...Just saying, like! 


Oh fcuk, I've just realised, its you again HovrR.... Erm.... I feel all awkward now..... Umm...... Sorry, your picture is GREAT!!


----------



## asterix (12 Oct 2012)

My photography is more luck than judgement, especially compared to some superb ones on here. Pre-digital I took these on an Olympus mu2:















and the inevitable Greek fishing boat pic:


----------



## Globalti (12 Oct 2012)

Winter shot near Chipping: 






Same winter, Whalley viaduct:






Autumn in the Lakes:






Portrait of a Palestinian businessman:


----------



## HovR (12 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> You cut off the top of its antlers!
> 
> ...Just saying, like!


 
Good work detective - But don't worry, you're not missing much!


----------



## betty swollocks (12 Oct 2012)

Bunny Bash (Watership Down) pics


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Oct 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> Bunny Bash (Watership Down) pics
> 
> View attachment 13761


Come an look!


----------



## Doseone (12 Oct 2012)

@Reiver, It's lovely. It's a good panorama, no sign of joins - was that stitched together in the camera or in software afterwards? Would also look nice in sunset and dawn light.


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Oct 2012)




----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2012)

some of my favourites...
​

an amphitheatre in Turkey I shouldn't have been in.​​

part of the frieze in the same amphitheatre.​​

Ashton Memorial, Lancaster.​​

Lancaster canal in thick thick fog.​​

The Town Hall's New Clothes.​​

Bloody hell a Corvette in Morecambe!​​

An orderly queue of pylons.​​

Hello Cello.​​

Long Cow Shadow​​

Liberty through the Brooklyn Bridge​ 
...more to come, sorry


----------



## coffeejo (13 Oct 2012)

Love the cow!


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2012)

New Jersey Docks​​

A Family of Pylons​​

Lovell Telescope, Jodrell Bank​​

Scaffold Spaghetti​​

Steelstacks, Bethlehem​​

Reflection of the Steelstacks.​


----------



## coffeejo (13 Oct 2012)

I'm not normally a fan of urban / cityscapes (give me the panorama by @User9609 any day) but the steelstacks reflection is pretty cool. And the New Jersey docks shot is fantastic.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I'm not normally a fan of urban / cityscapes (give me the panorama by @User9609 any day) but the steelstacks reflection is pretty cool.* And the New Jersey docks shot* is fantastic.


 
Cheers... I nearly titled it 'Giraffes in the Serengeti'.

edit...
I couldn't decide which of the two reflections to post... so here's the other one


----------



## thom (13 Oct 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> Cheers... I nearly titled it 'Giraffes in the Serengeti'.
> 
> edit...
> I couldn't decide which oif the two reflections to post... so here's the other one


Very nice, you "like" whore ! ;-)


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2012)

thom said:


> Very nice, you "like" whore ! ;-)


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2095261, member: 9609"]Interesting to get some thought on this - not sure if it suits a forum and is maybe a bit on the big side - however wanted to share this view from this evening from the top of one of my favourite little hills. It is four pictures all joined together, you may have to click on it to get the full size
Looking south into the Northern Cheviots



[/quote]

Looking at this photo I've realised why all my landscape shots look so average... wrong time of day!

great photo(s).


----------



## coffeejo (13 Oct 2012)

Eastbourne, July 2006:


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2012)

A special place, where Lullabelle and I were married:


----------



## Rob Brookes (13 Oct 2012)

Some Great pictures on the thread, here are 3 of my favorites I have taken. 

A very cold Wyedean Rally at the start of the year.






Rethymnon Harbour in Northern Crete.






Evesham Bell Tower (HDR)


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Oct 2012)

Rob Brookes said:


> Some Great pictures on the thread, here are 3 of my favorites I have taken.
> 
> A very cold Wyedean Rally at the start of the year.
> 
> ...


 
These are great! I've been playing with HDR this summer a bit. Plenty of my pics are in the Photos section, in fact I can't understand why there's a separate thread for all these!!

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Oct 2012)

Oh, go on then. 3 of my favourites...

Werfen valley (HDR)





Man by the Wenger Bach





Permission to land?


----------



## coffeejo (13 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Permission to land?
> View attachment 13838


I like the simplicity of this one.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2096770, member: 9609"]Never heard of this before, but from what I have just been reading it sounds fantastic - Presumably it must be a feature of the camera as each picture will need to be of a different exposure, so do you have to use a tripod? also, is it just available to bigger SLR type cameras? I only have a small compact and I doubt I could be bothered to carry anything that didn't fit in my pocket, love the concept of it though![/quote]

I have a feeling that really posh cameras have it inbuilt, so it takes multiple shots of the same composition at different exposures then does the adjustments on the fly. My camera's not at all posh though! You use a tripod ideally, but it can be done manually, just by taking a few pictures at different exposures. Then some photography software has HDR modules, which is what I've used, or you can lark around with layers and levels etc till you get what you want.

In terms of kit, I've got a point n click digital compact, and a 6 inch flexy tripod that came in a pack and therefore cost pennies. Take the time to try it though - it's startling when it works :-)

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I like the simplicity of this one.


 
Thanks coffeejo. It wasn't the easiest of shots to get!

Stu


----------



## Rob Brookes (13 Oct 2012)

As cyclist 33 says 3 images of differing exposure, over, correct and under exposed images. I then use a free piece of software called luminance HDR that does much of the work for you. Always use a tripod as if there is any movement in between taking the pictures the edges of objects will become blurred. I have only just started playing with it and have so much to learn. This chap is worth looking at simply stunning images.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2096864, member: 9609"]my camera won't let me over or under expose or change speed or aperture - i can sometimes do a workaround by, for instance, pointing the camera towards a darker area, holding the button down then aiming and clicking.

I would love to get into photography but wonder if it would spoil my hillwalking / cycling / bird & wildlife watching.[/quote]
What camera is it?


----------



## al78 (13 Oct 2012)

Some photo's from my walking holiday in Sutherland (far NW Scotland) at the end of July 2011.




Panorama from Quiniag.



Arkle from Foinaven.





Ascent of Foinaven



Me near the summit of Conival


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2097186, member: 9609"]Canon DIGITAL IXUS 850 IS[/quote]

Have you got a manual for it? Look at page 52...!


----------



## Oldspice (14 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Oh, go on then. 3 of my favourites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love this picture


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2012)

Some more from my US travels.
Taken at the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah (Where they do all the land speed records)


----------



## Oldspice (14 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Some more from my US travels.
> Taken at the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah (Where they do all the land speed records)


I never knew it rained at Salt lake flats! Is it true that the air tastes odd?


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> I never knew it rained at Salt lake flats! Is it true that the air tastes odd?


 
It doesn't rain much.
The water (which in the photo's is about 3mm deep) comes (flows) from the mountains. It then evaporates leaving the salt.
And no, don't remember the air tasting odd.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Oct 2012)

Wow, you really get a sense of how stark and lonely it is there. No likey. Likey the photos, no likey the nothingness.

Something much more homely - looking north west (I think) from the top of the Stiperstones:


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Wow, you really get a sense of how stark and lonely it is there. No likey. Likey the photos, no likey the nothingness.
> 
> Something much more homely - looking north west (I think) from the top of the Stiperstones:


 
That photo says to me - England - Home.
Lovely pic.


----------



## al78 (14 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2097178, member: 9609"]now this is something I am very impressed with, apart from the middle one - nothing more irritating that to have to share a hill with others![/quote]

It was an organized walking holiday, hence the other people. It also made it possible to do the classic Foinaven traverse which you can't do on your own, well, not in a day anyway.


----------



## john59 (14 Oct 2012)

John


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2096770, member: 9609"]...
I only have a small compact and I doubt I could be bothered to carry anything that didn't fit in my pocket, love the concept of it though![/quote]

I'm with you all the way Reiver, most of my photos simply wouldn't exist of the tool wasn't pocket sized... I often wish my camera had a bigger sensor though


----------



## ianrauk (14 Oct 2012)

@MontyVeda
@Reiver
Like you chaps I only use a very small compact camera (Samsung) that fit's in the palm of my hand.
All the photo's above were taken with it.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Wow, you really get a sense of how stark and lonely it is there. No likey. Likey the photos, no likey the nothingness.
> 
> Something much more homely - looking north west (I think) from the top of the Stiperstones:
> View attachment 13877


Like this lots. Agriculture!


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @MontyVeda
> @Reiver
> Like you chaps I only use a very small compact camera (Samsung) that fit's in the palm of my hand.
> All the photo's above were taken with it.


Ditto - Panasonic fs10, various image software and a sprinkle of imagination.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2098028, member: 9609"]There we go exposure control -

So, I have had my first go at an HDR today, three pictures, three different exposures then joined them together using layers in psp. Certainly achieved a picture I would never have otherwised managed. Captured all the shaded area under the trees and in the pond that would have otherwise been black and yet kept that bit of blue sky and didn't overexpose the rocks. - pity I hadn't moved the wheelie bin and the washing whirly.
Anyway - my frog pond




[/quote]

Nice one. Which release of psp you got? The newer ones have got a HDR wizard on the file menu...


----------



## HovR (14 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2098028, member: 9609"]*pity I hadn't moved the wheelie bin and the washing whirly.*
Anyway - my frog pond





[/quote]

What wheelie bin?


----------



## john59 (14 Oct 2012)

Some great photographs on here. A few more from myself.





















John


----------



## Oldspice (14 Oct 2012)

I don't like the way that leopard is looking at that Robin! The picture of the building by the water is gorgeous. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Wow, you really get a sense of how stark and lonely it is there. No likey. Likey the photos, no likey the nothingness.
> 
> Something much more homely - looking north west (I think) from the top of the Stiperstones:
> View attachment 13877


This is a great shot, but I may be slightly biased.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> Thank you for sharing


+1


----------



## mcshroom (14 Oct 2012)

My photography skills are legendary by their absence, but sometimes I get lucky


----------



## HovR (15 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2098736, member: 9609"]very impressive, much better than I ever achieve, how did you do it?

I normally copy stuff from nearby and paste over the top, it takes ages and it is quite obvious when I zoom in - I also have the advantage of doing so with the full size then some of the editing is dissolved when shrinking down and sharpening.

It is difficult to tell you have even touched that![/quote]

Thanks. 

I did it in Photoshop CS5, primarily using the healing brush tool. I start out using "Replace" mode to remove the object, by taking texture samples from nearby and "painting" them over the object to be removed. After this initial phase I will switch the tool to "Normal" mode to blend the new and original textures together to remove any harsh unnatural edges (if needed).

Finishing touches can then be applied using a mixture of the two modes to edit the little features (like the shadows under the fences beams) and fix anything that looks unnatural. It's this step which takes the longest.. If you're like me you can spend hours "fixing" things which no other person in the world would ever notice.

Some times things can be removed using the "Spot Healing Tool", which requires much less work on the users part, however for large jobs it often doesn't work as well.


----------



## The Brewer (15 Oct 2012)

john59 said:


> John


 
There's some really good pictures on this thread and I've like them, but this floats my boat


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Oct 2012)

john59 said:


> Some great photographs on here. A few more from myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic!


----------



## on the road (15 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> I don't like the way that leopard is looking at that Robin!


Don't worry, he'll only use it as a toothpick


----------



## tyred (15 Oct 2012)

One of my favourites - scanned from a 35mm negative and taken on an ancient Russian SLR without a proper light meter in less than ideal lighting but I was very happy with the outcome.




Downhill at dusk by braveheart1979, on Flickr


----------



## beanzontoast (15 Oct 2012)

tyred said:


> One of my favourites - scanned from a 35mm negative and taken on an ancient Russian SLR without a proper light meter in less than ideal lighting but I was very happy with the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It wasn't a Zenit by any chance? My first SLR was a secondhand Zenit-E. Had so much fun with it until it started letting light in and I had to tape the cover up after changing the film each time. A lot of what I learned carried over well into DSLR land too.


----------



## tyred (15 Oct 2012)

beanzontoast said:


> It wasn't a Zenit by any chance? My first SLR was a secondhand Zenit-E. Had so much fun with it until it started letting light in and I had to tape the cover up after changing the film each time. A lot of what I learned carried over well into DSLR land too.


 
I was a Zenit. Also my first SLR and bought for a fiver at a car bootsale! I had a lot of fun with that. I really must take it out and have a play with again. Very limited it some ways but I always found it great fun to use.


----------



## thom (15 Oct 2012)

tyred said:


> One of my favourites - scanned from a 35mm negative and taken on an ancient Russian SLR without a proper light meter in less than ideal lighting but I was very happy with the outcome.


Awesome picture


----------



## pplpilot (15 Oct 2012)

On a Cycling theme

Blits hill Victorian town, Telford.


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Oct 2012)

pplpilot said:


> On a Cycling theme
> 
> Blits hill Victorian town, Telford.


 
Hey look - an urban fixie roadsports hybrid!! Comes with low-rise bar, ergonomic saddle, mudguards, handlebar bag and platform pedals.


----------



## Doseone (15 Oct 2012)

@User9609 - Nice photo. I don't normally like HDR. It's personal preference, but most of the time it just doesn't look natural, but you seem to have cracked it first go and struck that balance of getting the best out of the colours while still keeping a natural look.

@john59 - the Tiger and the Leopard. Wow! Fantastic.

For anyone that likes animal photos, I really love Nick Brandts stuff. Worth having a look at.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Oct 2012)

A quick plug for PhotographersChat, one of Shaun's latest projects for world (wide web) domination, which could do with some more members and content


----------



## coffeejo (15 Oct 2012)

Not a very good photo as the heavens opened so I just pointed, clicked and ran...






I call it 'The Very Hungry Slugs'


----------



## betty swollocks (15 Oct 2012)




----------



## betty swollocks (15 Oct 2012)




----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Not a very good photo as the heavens opened and I just pointed, clicked and ran...
> 
> I call it 'The Very Hungry Slugs'
> View attachment 13919


 
ulp!


----------



## Oldspice (15 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Not a very good photo as the heavens opened and I just pointed, clicked and ran...
> 
> I call it 'The Very Hungry Slugs'
> View attachment 13919


 
Your banned


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Not a very good photo as the heavens opened so I just pointed, clicked and ran...
> 
> View attachment 13919
> 
> ...


I've liked it on the grounds of it being a good close up shot but really.....


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2012)

A welcome sight over the hedge this morning:


----------



## coffeejo (16 Oct 2012)

[QUOTE 2101641, member: 9609"]It would have made a very good timelapse over a few days[/quote]
*ponders*


----------



## Pigo (24 Oct 2012)

Not sure how I managed to catch my Son & his girlfriend doing this synchronised move!


----------



## coffeejo (24 Oct 2012)

Not seen the sun since it sank below the horizon on Saturday evening.


----------



## snorri (24 Oct 2012)

Platform supply vessel FD Indomitable working semi-sub rig John Shaw


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Oct 2012)

Couple of shots from this (long) weekend...

My sister on my 4-year-old's bike





and a picture of Arley Hall, Cheshire


----------



## betty swollocks (24 Oct 2012)




----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Oct 2012)

Just after this was taken the heavens opened. It's not a great shot, in all sorts of ways, but what I do like it is the way I can immediately tell what each subject is thinking....my daughter: "Wha-hay!"...my missus: "Ugh...we need to get back to the car."...Cassie the dog: "What the &*%^ are we doing *here*?"


----------



## coffeejo (24 Oct 2012)

swee'pea99 said:


> what I do like it is the way I can immediately tell what each subject is thinking....my daughter: "Wha-hay!"...my missus: "Ugh...we need to get back to the car."...Cassie the dog: "What the &*%^ are we doing *here*?"


----------



## john59 (24 Oct 2012)

The Brewer said:


> There's some really good pictures on this thread and I've like them, but this floats my boat


Thank you.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (24 Oct 2012)

Just a few snaps from my visit to welney wash wwf ... all from a bridge camera with "fixed" lens.

Webs in the wind.





Grasshopper.





Cricket.





Another grasshopper.





Dragonfly smiling.





Dragonfly needs a shave.





Last one.





Taken on a Fujifilm XS-1 which has the largest image sensor available in any "bridge" camera at the moment.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Oct 2012)

The pictures on here are getting better and better: we should really start frequenting the photography chat more often, see that Shaun has done the work of setting it up.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Oct 2012)

Here's another angle of Arley Hall from Tuesday's pootle


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2012)

Some more from my US travels (Sorry if it's boring people)

Grand Canyon (the people really give it a sense of scale)





Pacific Coast Highway





Valley Of The Gods - Utah





Bryce Canyon - Utah





Bryce Canyon - Utah





Escalante - Utah





Hanksville - Utah


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

hey, just discovered I'd like to visit Utah!


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## tyred (25 Oct 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 14273


 
Do you carry a toilet in case you are caught short while out on a ride?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2012)

OK then, no one has complained.

Monument Valley - Utah






Joshua Tree NP - California





Death Valley - California





Sonoma - California





Mexican Hat - Utah


----------



## pplpilot (25 Oct 2012)

a few stitched panoramic -

Somewhere in the arse end of Snowdonia -






Tewkesbury Abbey -






Somewhere off the beaten track Queensland -







Yarra ranges, Victoria -


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2012)

^^^ They are awesome.....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

Ok, "like" pplpilot's pictures, but prefer Ian's because ... dunno ....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 14273


Love it!


----------



## pplpilot (25 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ok, "like" pplpilot's pictures, but prefer Ian's because ... dunno ....


 
Pft! 

All the photos in this thread are great, why? because the mean something to those that took them and thats the main thing. Keep 'em coming folks!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2012)

I absolutely adore pplpilot's pics. They are wonderful to look at.
I can only dream of taking and manipulating photo's like those.
Mine are just taken with a £150 point and shoot compact camera. And that is (and always will be) my level of photography.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Oct 2012)

pplpilot said:


> Pft!
> 
> All the photos in this thread are great, why? because the mean something to those that took them and thats the main thing. Keep 'em coming folks!


You are right, of course


----------



## pplpilot (25 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I absolutely adore pplpilot's pics. They are wonderful to look at.
> I can only dream of taking and manipulating photo's like those.
> Mine are just taken with a £150 point and shoot compact camera. And that is (and always will be) my level of photography.


 
Why thank you sir.

There's no reason why anyone cant take pleasing photographs, just follow a few basic composition rules and it will transform what would be a quick grab snap. You have in your post above, Pacific Coast Highway, the bridge place smack bang on the 3rds makes for a classic composition and you haven't cut of the headland. Escalante - Utah, having the car on the road adds a real sense of scale without it its just another road.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2012)

pplpilot said:


> Why thank you sir.
> 
> There's no reason why anyone cant take pleasing photographs, just follow a few basic composition rules and it will transform what would be a quick grab snap. You have in your post above, Pacific Coast Highway, the bridge place smack bang on the 3rds makes for a classic composition and you haven't cut of the headland. Escalante - Utah, having the car on the road adds a real sense of scale without it its just another road.


 

Why thank you back...
The car.. I did actually wait for it to get to that point for the photo...


----------



## pplpilot (25 Oct 2012)

ianrauk said:


> I did actually wait for it to get to that point for the photo...


 
there you go... simples.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Oct 2012)

Ullswater, April 2011 on the path back from Pooley Bridge to Patterdale.


----------



## Oldspice (25 Oct 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> Ullswater, April 2011 on the path back from Pooley Bridge to Patterdale.
> View attachment 14293


 
It looks like a wonderful place to be. Your lucky.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Oct 2012)

Frampton on Severn dawn on the marsh.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> It looks like a wonderful place to be. Your lucky.
> Thank you for sharing


 
We've been back every year since, it's well worth the journey from Bristol.


----------



## Oldspice (25 Oct 2012)

Arjimlad said:


> We've been back every year since, it's well worth the journey from Bristol.


Wish i could drive. At least i can see the world through other peoples pictures.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Oct 2012)

A couple of photos from my holiday in 2006 on the Greek island of Kefalonia in the Ionian Sea.

Looking out over the Strait of Ithaca from the western shores of the island of the same name towards Kefalonia:






One of the harbours in the town of Sami, where we were staying:


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (25 Oct 2012)

pplpilot said:


> Why thank you sir.
> There's no reason why anyone cant take pleasing photographs, just follow a few basic composition rules and it will transform what would be a quick grab snap. You have in your post above, Pacific Coast Highway, the bridge place smack bang on the 3rds makes for a classic composition and you haven't cut of the headland. Escalante - Utah, having the car on the road adds a real sense of scale without it its just another road.


 
Proper job pplpilot, love the stitch-togethers.
Good advice as well for the point and clickers.
Sometimes you don't have time to align the thirds, then a bit of post-production cropping can be used instead.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (25 Oct 2012)

I'm lightly dabbling in HDR imagery ... using the method where the camera takes three bracketed images of the same thing.
Then the images are merged using photoscape:
(Fuji XS-1).





No more HDR in this post.

Stepping down to the lower spec. camera i carry on the bike (HS30).
Its hard focusing on a silkworm moving in the wind on a 30 foot thread!















Back to the Fuji XS-1:





And now one from my totally awesome Fuji F70 fag-packet sized camera (well it was 2 years ago):





The best camera in the world is the one you have with you........


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> A couple of photos from my holiday in 2006 on the Greek island of Kefalonia in the Ionian Sea.
> 
> Looking out over the Strait of Ithaca from the western shores of the island of the same name towards Kefalonia:
> View attachment 14295
> ...


 
I don't know about the second photo, it all looks a bit Sami to me.


----------



## Doseone (25 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Here's another angle of Arley Hall from Tuesday's pootle
> View attachment 14259


 
This is a lovely picture, but I've corrected the verticals in photoshop, I hope you don't mind - if you have photoshop I'll happily show you how to do it.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Oct 2012)

Thanks Doseone. I use Corel, assuming you mean what Corel calls "straighten" then yes, I use it as and when. I deliberately left this shot as it was though! [See my other Arley Hall photo, which was "straightened"...]​​Cheers​
Stu​


----------



## Doseone (25 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Thanks Doseone. I use Corel, assuming you mean what Corel calls "straighten" then yes, I use it as and when. I deliberately left this shot as it was though! [See my other Arley Hall photo, which was "straightened"...]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stu


Sorry, hadn't seen the other one. That's really nice too.


----------



## Doseone (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> Sorry, hadn't seen the other one. That's really nice too.


 
It's ok, no different than if Andrew Motion changed the last line of one of my poems


----------



## coffeejo (25 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> View attachment 14315


*speechless*


----------



## Doseone (25 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> It's ok, no different than if Andrew Motion changed the last line of one of my poems


 
No, more like I just painted a moustache on the Mona Lisa


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> No, more like I just painted a moustache on the Mona Lisa


 
Maybe I should take revenge by correcting the vertical on your avatar.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Maybe I should take revenge by correcting the vertical on your avatar.


Or wait til November and then paint a tash on it.... :whistle


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (25 Oct 2012)

F70 fag packet camera again:


----------



## Doseone (25 Oct 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Maybe I should take revenge by correcting the vertical on your avatar.


 


It wouldn't work, I have one ear heavier than the other.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Oct 2012)

Doseone said:


> It wouldn't work, I have one ear heavier than the other.


 
Pardon?


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Oct 2012)

Oldspice said:


> Wish i could drive. At least i can see the world through other peoples pictures.


 
You could enjoy a trip to the Lake District without driving.

When the snow was forecast this year, I seriously looked into getting the train up there. We could have done so. Taxi from the station to our accomodation but without a 1yr old and with some careful packing we could have put bikes on the train and then cycled around the area.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

Don't think this qualifies for the photography challenge thread - it was my view whilst walking the dog this morning, looking across the fields and trees to the village, crowned by the rising sun:


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Oct 2012)




----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (27 Oct 2012)

A quick photo-break while i was out on the road-bike today.
I switched my Fuji HS30 into black and white mode, screwed on a red filter to dull the sky and came up with this:


----------



## coffeejo (27 Oct 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> A quick photo-break while i was out on the road-bike today.
> I switched my Fuji HS30 into black and white mode, screwed on a red filter to dull the sky and came up with this:
> View attachment 14420


You screwed a filter and made a horse?


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (28 Oct 2012)

coffeejo said:


> You screwed a filter and made a horse?


 
You should see what happens when i screw on a tilt-shift lens.......


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (28 Oct 2012)

The camera was carried on the mountain bike today. I came across these near bawsey, norfolk.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Nov 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> A quick photo-break while i was out on the road-bike today.
> I switched my Fuji HS30 into black and white mode, screwed on a red filter to dull the sky and came up with this:
> View attachment 14420


I have one of those red filters for my old Nikon F.3 film camera,they make such a difference to clouds and sky in the right conditions


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Nov 2012)

This was Tatton Park yesterday:


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Nov 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> The camera was carried on the mountain bike today. I came across these near bawsey, norfolk.
> View attachment 14488
> 
> View attachment 14489


 
Nice fungusseses. I've waited all my life to see one of those red ones with the white bits. Still waiting!

Stu


----------



## coffeejo (3 Nov 2012)

Yesterday afternoon, near Hinkley Point:


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Nov 2012)

Wow - great lighting!


----------



## coffeejo (3 Nov 2012)

I played with it a little, increasing the contrast to get the headland silhouette but the sky and cloud formations were pretty spectacular yesterday, though I always forget how quickly the light vanishes this time of year. One minute there, then it's gone.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Nov 2012)

Took my mtb out today for a couple of hours, very pleasant bit of XC pootling it was too!

Here's a nice poem I found:






And some trees:


----------



## snorri (3 Nov 2012)

Just a week old and we have our own boats already.


----------



## snorri (4 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2133764, member: 9609"]What are they ?,[/quote]
I don't know, sorry. Just spotted them in a Dutch canal last summer, and can't recall what the adults looked like.


----------



## gavgav (4 Nov 2012)

This is my personal favourite, taken with my humble mobile phone. Wasdale in the Lake District


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

What is it that you like about it?


----------



## betty swollocks (4 Nov 2012)




----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 14707


Is it just me that looked at that archway and felt the need to duck, lest I rip my jacket?


----------



## Crackle (4 Nov 2012)

I've got a Wadale one from the same spot by the looks of things






It's a scanned slide that one.


----------



## gavgav (4 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> What is it that you like about it?


 
The reflection in the water and the light and shade which give the mountains a fabulous look


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

Crackle said:


> I've got a Wadale one from the same spot by the looks of things
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crop out the bottom left corner object perhaps?

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

gavgav said:


> The reflection in the water and the light and shade which give the mountains a fabulous look



Yeah... I like the white and dark contrast between the foothills and the area above the snowline.


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

Would make a good black n white image?


----------



## Andy_R (4 Nov 2012)




----------



## Crackle (4 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Crop out the bottom left corner object perhaps?
> 
> Stu


Possibly; the higher quality picture looks a little darker in the two bottom corners giving a more vignette effect. For that reason and it being an odder shape if cropped, I left it. It's personal. A picture for my gratification, a remembrance of a great day in the hills but I take your point.


----------



## laurence (4 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2133764, member: 9609"]What are they ?, they sort of remind me of watching Goosander chicks taking a ride on mummy's back Link but i don't think they are[/quote]

coots. ugliest baby birds ever.


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

This does remind me - 8 years ago I saw and photographed this duck and have never found out what type it was - can anyone help??!


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

Where??


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Where??


On the right.


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> On the right.


 
I meant "where is it?" - but I still don't understand the contours comment!


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Nov 2012)

Very nice, so the Cheviots then. You wouldn't get me up there on a bike! I hate climbs.

Stu


----------



## Fnaar (5 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> This does remind me - 8 years ago I saw and photographed this duck and have never found out what type it was - can anyone help??!
> View attachment 14727


Ancona Duck:


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Crop out the bottom left corner object perhaps?
> 
> Stu


 
I agree...


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2012)

Here's the lakes near us... as you are showing lake type photo's


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2012)

There are some truely exceptional photos on this thread.


----------



## GaryA (5 Nov 2012)

Just missed it !


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Nov 2012)




----------



## betty swollocks (5 Nov 2012)




----------



## coffeejo (5 Nov 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 14765


Melikesalot


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Nov 2012)




----------



## coffeejo (5 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2136137, member: 9609"]is that picture lying on it's side?[/quote]
The tree's a reflection, innit


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2136137, member: 9609"]is that picture lying on it's side?[/quote]
If you're referring to one of mine, then, no, they're all the right way up


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> The tree's a reflection, innit


Ah that one.
The leaves are silhouetted against water and the tree's a reflection in the water.


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2012)

GaryA said:


> View attachment 14759
> 
> 
> Just missed it !


 
Thats a nice photo..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Nov 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 14766


Frivolous photo!


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2012)

I've only just joined the forum and this thread, so what is the topic of the photo's or are they just one's that you like?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I've only just joined the forum and this thread, so what is the topic of the photo's or are they just one's that you like?


They are just ones that you like or are particularly proud of. I don't think the idea is for them to be judged at all but there have been a few moments.


----------



## ianjmcd (5 Nov 2012)




----------



## Crackle (5 Nov 2012)

I like a story behind a picture too. For instance this one..






A whiteout in Snowdonia. I've never seen conditions like it before or since. This picture makes it look quite calm but it wasn't and I risked frostbite fiddling with big mitts, lenses and caps. Then when I turned around the party I was with had disappeared as had the footpath and tracks. Took me a while to catch up.

Then one day when I was showing this slide I scratched it, badly. This was pre-digital days and I was pretty devastated. Fast forward 20 years and finally with the advent of digital and me buying into it, I was finally able to restore it back to how it was. I'll edit this and put the scratched version next to it.

For me the pictures I like always tell a story and I always like to hear the story behind a picture.

Scratched version





I'm also aware I could do more with it but as it's a slide I've not done anything but colour balance, contrast and some sharpening.


----------



## ianjmcd (5 Nov 2012)

and because it guy fawkes night


----------



## Boon 51 (5 Nov 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> They are just ones that you like or are particularly proud of. I don't think the idea is for them to be judged at all but there have been a few moments.


 
Ok That sounds good too me..


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Nov 2012)

Fnaar said:


> Ancona Duck:


 
Thank you very VERY much!!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Nov 2012)




----------



## on the road (5 Nov 2012)

Another one for guy fawkes night


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Nov 2012)

It's been so quiet here tonight, I'd completely forgotten it was 5th Nov!!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Nov 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> It's been so quiet here tonight, I'd completely forgotten it was 5th Nov!!!


 
Boom Boom!


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2012)

So what is the the photo size used on this forum.. I tried the standard 800x600 yet that seemed too big, and the best way to load on to this forum as I'm finding it a bit pesky..


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2012)

Just sitting in a bar and looked up and took this..


----------



## Boon 51 (6 Nov 2012)

This was taken from the hotel balcony ealier in the day..


----------



## coffeejo (6 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Just sitting in a bar and looked up and took this..


I took a (much less glamorous) version of that the other day, walking home from the village with the dog:


----------



## ianjmcd (6 Nov 2012)




----------



## on the road (6 Nov 2012)

I'll have to try better next year.


----------



## john59 (6 Nov 2012)

John


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (6 Nov 2012)

Went to the local forest on saturday for a mtb ride around, nothing but mud ... so left the bike in the car, slipped on the mountain boots
and grabbed the camera. 15.1 miles walked and several deer snapped on my fuji xs-1.

Battle scarred stag (26x optical zoom then digitally increased to 52x on camera):





Randy stag:





Knocking acorns down to eat:















He's seen me ... but i'm hiding my eyes behind the camera, so had chance to get this snap:





Dslr + pesky lens free zone.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Nov 2012)

Here's a spot of digital artwork I've just knocked out. Photo from last Spring...


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Nov 2012)

Here's another digital doodle:

Swan, Cicely Mill Lake


----------



## john59 (6 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2138597, member: 9609"]What a fantastic picture of a Meadow Pipit - you have even capture a little fly too.[/quote]

Thank you.

John


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Nov 2012)

One of my personal favourites


----------



## GaryA (7 Nov 2012)

Sometimes a photo becomes something special from a quick snap
promise this wasnt photoshopped.... I wouldnt know how to...flash under shady trees






Beach scenes can be evocative even in autumn


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Nov 2012)

Daa daaa daaaaa…….TA DAAA! Bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom...........

and looking the other way:-


----------



## coffeejo (7 Nov 2012)

You've clearly had too much caffeine today ... but great photos


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (7 Nov 2012)

One of the first shots i tried on my "previous" best camera.
Plonked on the floor, using the flip out lcd screen to frame the shot.


----------



## laurence (7 Nov 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 14838
> 
> 
> Daa daaa daaaaa…….TA DAAA! Bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom bom...........
> ...


 
possibly the only good thing about winter is the brief period around the solstice when the sun sets low and weak behind the reedbeds at the london wetland centre. you can shoot straight into the light without burning your retinas (too much) or blowing out the shot. the glow through the reed heads is lovely.

great shots.


----------



## addictfreak (7 Nov 2012)

This photo is nothing special in terms of content, technical ability. 

It only came into my possession a few weeks ago, until then I did'nt even know it existed. Taken just over 32 years ago in Catterick Garrison. It's is one of a few photos that were taken at the time, and as I said, I had no idea they were taken. But this is my favourite of the bunch:


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Nov 2012)

Slide show of some of my collages. Had to lower the quality so my video card could cope, without it becoming too jerky.


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Nov 2012)

laurence said:


> possibly the only good thing about winter is the brief period around the solstice when the sun sets low and weak behind the reedbeds at the london wetland centre. you can shoot straight into the light without burning your retinas (too much) or blowing out the shot. the glow through the reed heads is lovely.
> 
> great shots.


Thank you.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Nov 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> One of the first shots i tried on my "previous" best camera.
> Plonked on the floor, using the flip out lcd screen to frame the shot.
> View attachment 14842


 
Full of character! (and lard, by the look of it.)


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> You've clearly had too much caffeine today ... but great photos


Thank you.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (7 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Full of character! (and lard, by the look of it.)


 
Bread soaked in water, or sometimes raisens soaked in water ... it keeps the young blackbirds occupied while i snap away!!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (7 Nov 2012)

laurence said:


> you can shoot straight into the light without burning your retinas (too much) or blowing out the shot. the glow through the reed heads is lovely. great shots.


 
I wish i'd switched over to manual control, maybe even 5 x bracketed shots to create an hdr of this one.
Nice bit of sun hitting the reeds.


----------



## laurence (7 Nov 2012)

here's a reed shot from december 2010... probably a week too early, but it snowed for most of the month after this!


----------



## laurence (7 Nov 2012)

and there is this one from a few years ago


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Nov 2012)

This was near Delamere Forest last month. I've got some digital treatments going on, obviously.


----------



## Doseone (10 Nov 2012)

hotmetal said:


> I'd not noticed there was a photography forum as well… mind you, I'm going to stay away from it I think. I've 'lost' two days of my life on here already! Plus someone in the Flickr group I watch has been the victim of some fairly heavy duty stalking, personal abuse and even DDOS attacks on her professional photography website just because she said that the Fuji X10 was quite a good little camera on the wrong forum. Not sure if it was to do with the forum having a commercial interest in a rival brand or just pompous 'gear-heads' being insecure about their cam choice, but either way it took a little bit of the fun out of my new camera when I read all that.


 
Have you got an X10? I'm lusting after one at the moment. It reminds me of my first ever camera which was a Russian thing called a FED.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2012)

Here's a nice one from the Maldives Islands


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I took a (much less glamorous) version of that the other day, walking home from the village with the dog:
> 
> View attachment 14783


 
Good shot I like that type of photo..


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Nov 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> One of the first shots i tried on my "previous" best camera.
> Plonked on the floor, using the flip out lcd screen to frame the shot.
> View attachment 14842


 
Nice bit of DOF..


----------



## coffeejo (11 Nov 2012)

Now that the colours are fading and the landscape is starting to look dull and flat, I've been playing around, looking for different ways to capture the peace and stillness of a sunny autumn afternoon:


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> This was near Delamere Forest last month. I've got some digital treatments going on, obviously.
> View attachment 14908


 
Thats good.


----------



## Boon 51 (11 Nov 2012)

Here's a B & W.. Some kids by the sea..


----------



## betty swollocks (11 Nov 2012)




----------



## Boon 51 (11 Nov 2012)

Storm brewing in Malaga..


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Nov 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 14963


 
Did you plan the moon in this shot.


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Did you plan the moon in this shot.


 
Pic taken in Orange, France, on the evening I heard Neil Armstrong had died.
Looked like the building was about to gobble the moon up.


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Nov 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> Pic taken in Orange, France, on the evening I heard Neil Armstrong had died.
> Looked like the building was about to gobble the moon up.


 
Well taken...


----------



## coffeejo (13 Nov 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> Pic taken in Orange, France, on the evening I heard Neil Armstrong had died.


 
Makes it even more beautiful. Whoever it was that earlier in the thread said that context adds so much to the photograph was spot on.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (13 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Nice bit of DOF..


 
Shhh!!! Its a bridge camera ... bridge cameras don't do DOF (if you believe the dslr crowd!! )


----------



## Boon 51 (13 Nov 2012)

This was in Benidorm..


----------



## laurence (13 Nov 2012)

these from the weekend. the evening sun lit up the reeds and trees at the wetland centre, so the lake was ablaze with the reflections... it just needed something to show it off...

a greylag goose was kind enough to take off in the right direction...





a mallard completes the photos...


----------



## john59 (13 Nov 2012)

John


----------



## baldycyclist (13 Nov 2012)

view from toilet seat in bathroom...no filter just a cold morning!


----------



## Doseone (13 Nov 2012)

@laurence that goose picture is awesome, as are the others in the set on your photostream.


----------



## laurence (13 Nov 2012)

Doseone said:


> @laurence that goose picture is awesome, as are the others in the set on your photostream.


 
cheers! it was such great light. one of the only good things about winter is the light - when the sun is shining. shame it goes so fast.


----------



## Doseone (13 Nov 2012)

laurence said:


> cheers! it was such great light. one of the only good things about winter is the light - when the sun is shining. shame it goes so fast.


Not just the light, but you've really captured the motion beautifully. It's mesmerizing, I keep going back and looking at it.


----------



## Davehateshills (14 Nov 2012)

A Photo took in Vietnam. These were the very board kids of one of the street sellers.


----------



## RWright (14 Nov 2012)

GaryA said:


> Sometimes a photo becomes something special from a quick snap
> promise this wasnt photoshopped.... I wouldnt know how to...flash under shady trees
> 
> View attachment 14822


 I have always liked Norman Rockwell's art. This picture reminds me of his work. Very nice picture.


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Nov 2012)

laurence said:


> these from the weekend. the evening sun lit up the reeds and trees at the wetland centre, so the lake was ablaze with the reflections... it just needed something to show it off...
> 
> a greylag goose was kind enough to take off in the right direction...
> 
> ...


 
Cracking shot on the bottom photo, very nice. Might be a tad tall for me, but well taken.


----------



## Boon 51 (14 Nov 2012)

john59 said:


> John


 
Loverly bird on the lake in the natural water..


----------



## betty swollocks (14 Nov 2012)




----------



## Boon 51 (14 Nov 2012)

Busker In Granada..


----------



## Davehateshills (14 Nov 2012)

Winay Wayna - some ruins on the Inca Trail in Peru.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Nov 2012)

I took this shot of the Lovell Telescope on the evening of the day he died. Post-processed, obviously.


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> I took this shot of the Lovell Telescope on the evening of the day he died. Post-processed, obviously.
> View attachment 15102


 
As with you other photo you put on here in the same style they are right up my street..


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Nov 2012)

Here's a couple of mine..










A little bit different but the same..


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2012)

like those. what is the first image? a piano??

are those white threshold adjustments? i use those to create demi-cartoon images, i rather like the concept on the whole of somewhere halfway between illusion and reality.

the lovell one and the other were glowing edge effects, i like using it when the photo's got some strong lines in it.

stu


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> like those. what is the first image? a piano??
> 
> are those white threshold adjustments? i use those to create demi-cartoon images, i rather like the concept on the whole of somewhere halfway between illusion and reality.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Stu..

The first is one of them para gliders thingies with a man stting in a cradle and its run with a little engine at the back.. and as you say the other is threshold adjustments, and I think Swatch.


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> like those. what is the first image? a piano??
> 
> are those white threshold adjustments? i use those to create demi-cartoon images, i rather like the concept on the whole of somewhere halfway between illusion and reality.
> 
> ...


 
Piano... are my photos that bad...  .. but funny you should say piano, I have only one photo of a piano and I will dig it out and put it on here.. sort of similar to these photos we have put on here just a different slant.

Paul.


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Nov 2012)

Here's John Lennons piano from the Beatles Museum.. just fiddled with the negative colouring..


----------



## pplpilot (15 Nov 2012)

I do like that para-glider shot ...- 

From a few years ago in Yorkshire -

For those interested in the techi side of things - These were shot on an Ebony 5x4 large format field camera. velvia 50 slide film. Nikkor SW90mm
2 seconds @ f22 scanned on Epson V700


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2012)

I am in love with those photos.


----------



## Boon 51 (15 Nov 2012)

Here's a country photo from me..


----------



## inkd (15 Nov 2012)

Lepe Beach, 2 miles from home. Excellent in the winter months when not a soul can be seen.


----------



## inkd (15 Nov 2012)

Bolderwood, just off A31 in the new forest.


----------



## betty swollocks (15 Nov 2012)




----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2012)

Taken in deepest darkest Kent somewhere on my phone camera,


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2012)

Superfly.


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2012)

This bike's two deer for me!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2012)

A couple of pics of Jnr taken by Arallsopp of this parish


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2012)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A couple of pics of Jnr taken by Arallsopp of this parish
> 
> View attachment 15136
> View attachment 15137


I like and I am glad I don't have to clean up afterwards.


----------



## Doseone (15 Nov 2012)

I just got a new camera and I'm really happy. Its a Fujifilm X10 and it's a thing of beauty. It reminds me of the old Russian rangefinder camera my parents bought me as a present when I was a kid.

I haven't had a chance to have a play with it yet, but when I do I'll post up some of the results. The manual is 132 pages long so I'm going to go to bed soon and start reading it!


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2012)

Taken in August this year, near Sandbach...


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2012)

Doseone said:


> I just got a new camera and I'm really happy. Its a Fujifilm X10 and it's a thing of beauty. It reminds me of the old Russian rangefinder camera my parents bought me as a present when I was a kid.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to have a play with it yet, but when I do I'll post up some of the results. The manual is 132 pages long so I'm going to go to bed soon and start reading it!


 
Lucky you! I'm due a bonus after Xmas from work and am treating myself to a camera, not sure yet whether it'll be a superzoom compact, a bridge camera or a micro 4/3s. Some good deals out there at the mo.

Stu


----------



## laurence (15 Nov 2012)

i'm hoping to get a new one, a Pentax k-30. it's come down in price and there's 50 squids cashback, so £319 for the body. my newest is approx 3 years old and i got it after it had been discontinued. i've since broken the auto focus, so i could do with a new one.


----------



## Doseone (15 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Lucky you! I'm due a bonus after Xmas from work and am treating myself to a camera, not sure yet whether it'll be a superzoom compact, a bridge camera or a micro 4/3s. Some good deals out there at the mo.
> 
> Stu


 
Thanks Stu, yes I am lucky. The micro 4/3 look interesting. There are some really interesting cameras around these days with the line between DSLR's and smaller cameras blurring all the time. Sony have just made a compact camera with a full size sensor- costs an arm and a leg, but give it a few years and these will probably be the norm.


----------



## Davehateshills (15 Nov 2012)

Grand Central Station.


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2012)

Doseone said:


> Thanks Stu, yes I am lucky. The micro 4/3 look interesting. There are some really interesting cameras around these days with the line between DSLR's and smaller cameras blurring all the time. Sony have just made a compact camera with a full size sensor- costs an arm and a leg, but give it a few years and these will probably be the norm.


 
I am not looking to spend more than £250. The bloke in one shop I went to said "oh it isn't worth spending that little, it won't be any better than what you've got" but I remain unconvinced by that suggestion!

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2012)

Anyone know why I keep getting blocked from uploading photos that are way less than 1 mb and all within the 800/600 limits?

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2012)

Been up the cemetery about 3am trying to get some interesting wet night photos. They came out ok but needed a bit of artistry in the end...


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2012)

Penketh this afternoon


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2012)

This is the Mersey in the late afternoon sun today, some HDR processing at home to open up the photo a bit.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Nov 2012)

I walked the dog past the churchyard as the sun was setting behind it this afternoon:


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2012)

Which one's your dog? At any rate he's got a funny shaped head.


----------



## Rezillo (17 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I walked the dog past the churchyard as the sun was setting behind it this afternoon:


 
Nice photo - is that a Sontaran standing on the left hand side?


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2012)

Here's one of Fiddlers Ferry


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2012)

Here's a moody swan


----------



## coffeejo (17 Nov 2012)

All swans are moody barstewards.


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Nov 2012)

dunno - great picture though


----------



## RWright (18 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2158674, member: 9609"]I remember meeting a very angry one in a canoe, it was one of the most terrifying sites I have ever encounter -_ (and by all means envisage a swan paddling a canoe if you wish)_

Seriously though - if you are low down in the water, like you are in a canoe, and one of these monsters things starts hissing and raises it's self out of the water flapping it's wings .....[/quote]

One of many fond memories from playing golf was when one of my foursome hit his ball close to a pond with a swan that was nearby. I still laugh when I think about him running from that bird when it started flapping and running at him.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Nov 2012)

Took the dog out for a walk in the woods this morning:






Didn't expect to see this chap:


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Took the dog out for a walk in the woods this morning:
> 
> View attachment 15276
> 
> ...


 
Chomp!


----------



## Doseone (18 Nov 2012)

Just messing around with my new camera

It's got macro.......so here's a sleepy puppy







And its got a 10fps burst mode, so here's my neighbours dog who will climb trees for her stick!


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Nov 2012)

Here's one of the cycling photo challenge rejects, my Maggie with fat tyres in Sankey Valley Park yesterday...


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Nov 2012)

An early autumn sky, October 4 2012


----------



## Rezillo (20 Nov 2012)

Penberth Cove in Cornwall this summer:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Nov 2012)

I was going through some of my pics recently and rediscovered these taken in Kefalonia in 2010:





We had some fabulous sunsets.





The port of Fiscardo. We were staying in the hills above the town.





Not a great picture, but included for interest as I believe the liner is Costa Concordia.


----------



## gavgav (21 Nov 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 15466
> 
> Not a great picture, but included for interest as I believe the liner is Costa Concordia.


 
Crikey, didnt realise that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Nov 2012)

gavgav said:


> Crikey, didnt realise that!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, it wasn't famous then so I forgot about that particular pic.


----------



## Rezillo (21 Nov 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I was going through some of my pics recently and rediscovered these taken in Kefalonia in 2010:
> Not a great picture, but included for interest as I believe the liner is Costa Concordia.


 
Sister ship at Naples last year:





This skyscraper was in the next berth:





There were three more of similar size in the docks.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> This does remind me - 8 years ago I saw and photographed this duck and have never found out what type it was - can anyone help??!
> View attachment 14727


 
It isn't a "natural" UK/european duck. It looks like some hybrid thing. Where abouts did you find the duck?

Edit - I see I'm late and that Fnaar knew more than me


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Nov 2012)

Rezillo said:


> Sister ship at Naples last year:
> View attachment 15479
> 
> 
> ...


 That top one os a cracking picture 

Stu


----------



## Rezillo (22 Nov 2012)

Thanks - there's a cropped hi-res version in this link.

Here's another ship picture from the same holiday (with Bay of Naples smog and Vesuvius).


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Nov 2012)

Just messing around...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

A client just posted a link to the last band shoot I did before quitting and selling up, I'm quite pleased with some of them:




Alices_Evidence_2nd_shoot-October 30, 2010-_ASL5825 by Andrew Culture, on Flickr

The rest of the shoot is here http://www.flickr.com/photos/lawsie/sets/72157625149672771/


----------



## Doseone (23 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> A client just posted a link to the last band shoot I did before quitting and selling up, I'm quite pleased with some of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I really like those. Why did you quit and sell up?


----------



## Lee_M (23 Nov 2012)

I get that, I had to go look at some pics I did before I gave up wedding photography and realised that I was a bloody good tog

Just got fed up of the hassle


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Doseone said:


> I really like those. Why did you quit and sell up?


 
I'd had enough! I shut down my business and as tends to happen I got hit with the biggest tax bill of my life so had to sell everything I own bar my bass guitar and my amp!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Lee_M said:


> I get that, I had to go look at some pics I did before I gave up wedding photography and realised that I was a bloody good tog
> 
> Just got fed up of the hassle


 
Not just me then! I only did a few weddings as a favour to a fellow photographer who helped me out with lighting occasionally (like with that old car shot above).

I liked doing the music stuff but it's just got so tough to get paid for it, the corporate work was okay but just not terribly exciting.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

It also totally killed my love of photography; shooting technically correctly is everything, art is nothing. I haven't missed photography at all.

That being said I helped out on a shoot a couple of nights ago and was amazed that all the old knowledge came back!


----------



## Doseone (23 Nov 2012)

It seems like it would be a hard business to make money at, especially with digital photography and editing getting easier and easier. Weddings must be a bl**dy nightmare.


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Nov 2012)

Doseone said:


> It seems like it would be a hard business to make money at, especially with digital photography and editing getting easier and easier. Weddings must be a bl**dy nightmare.


I dunno... one I went to last year the photographer had a couple of iMacs set up and ran a slideshow of the wedding photos continuously through the reception. Neat touch.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> I dunno... one I went to last year the photographer had a couple of iMacs set up and ran a slideshow of the wedding photos continuously through the reception. Neat touch.


 
Ah, the old 'get drunk relatives to order prints' wheeze! I never did that.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Doseone said:


> It seems like it would be a hard business to make money at, especially with digital photography and editing getting easier and easier. Weddings must be a bl**dy nightmare.


 
Fortunately I'm quite assertive and not bad at getting myself heard and understood, sometimes I might have got a little power crazy when I realised I had the entire crowd at my control. At the last wedding I did I had the entire guest list chase the bride across a massive formal lawn outside a stately home, they were running towards my second shooter and the poor chap nearly fell in a fountain with the shock. I got the coolest shot out of it though!


----------



## coffeejo (23 Nov 2012)

A lonely apple, up high in the tree


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Is that a gravity defying apple?


----------



## coffeejo (23 Nov 2012)

Yup!


----------



## Lee_M (23 Nov 2012)

Problem with weddings is the race to the bottom in terms of price since there are so many weekend warriors, coupled with "my uncle Jim has a nice camera he's going to do the photos"

Plus no one realises that the price paid for a wedding isn't just for the day but the week of editing that follows. 

I did a 12th birthday party at the weekend and it was ok but realised I didn't miss it, planning to do some landscape this winter just for myself


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

I partly got into pro photography work through my music writing, but spending the first three songs of a band I like in the photo pit being trampled on by other photographers, getting snatched at my crowd members and occasionally having bottles thrown at me (by band members sometimes) convinced me I'd rather be a paying punter.

Plus sometimes you turn up in London to shoot a band and they decide to play with just one light on:




Russian Circles by Andrew Culture, on Flickr


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I partly got into pro photography work through my music writing, but spending the first three songs of a band I like in the photo pit being trampled on by other photographers, getting snatched at my crowd members and occasionally having bottles thrown at me (by band members sometimes) convinced me I'd rather be a paying punter.
> 
> Plus sometimes you turn up in London to shoot a band and they decide to play with just one light on:
> 
> ...


 
But that gives this picture atmosphere... I like it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> But that gives this picture atmosphere... I like it.



Thank you, apparently it wouldn't work in print, I'd have it as a poster though!


----------



## Boon 51 (24 Nov 2012)

Bit of landscape...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Bit of landscape...



Lovely, that sort of photo is one I never quite pulled off, this is my chuddy attempt:




Corfe Castle at Dusk by Andrew Culture, on Flickr


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thank you, apparently it wouldn't work in print, I'd have it as a poster though!


 
I find B & W photos very hard to get right on the printing side, with all the blacks you need good printers that cost are a fortune..If its a good photo I do send and have it done on a professional print set up..


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Nov 2012)

Hi An


Boon 51 said:


> Bit of landscape...


 
Andrew..

This was my first attempt at getting it right but I did have a better one with the tree slightly off centre which improved the 1/3rd rule but Lightroom kindly lost it for me..


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Hi An
> 
> 
> Andrew..
> ...



I like it. I don't have Lightroom anymore so really struggle when searching for photos. I have a stack of 8 drives!


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Nov 2012)




----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2012)

I say old chap, some blighter's put a stream where the footpath used to be!


----------



## Hitchington (25 Nov 2012)

From a trip to Iceland in May this year


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I say old chap, some blighter's put a stream where the footpath used to be!
> 
> View attachment 15656


 

Rather a nice pic...


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Rather a nice pic...


Cheers.  At least the flooding in and around my village is enough to be photo-worthy but not overly destructive.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2012)

Hitchington said:


> From a trip to Iceland in May this year
> View attachment 15657


 
Did you try this:


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Nov 2012)

Here's the flood line from our village a month back with the mud that came down off the hills..


----------



## Doseone (25 Nov 2012)

I took this on our recent trip to the Harry Potter studio tour.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2171331, member: 9609"]what a lovely photo - i love the rain droplets on the grass and the colours and the different water levels,[/quote]

Cheers. Not nearly as picturesque today. 



Boon 51 said:


> Here's the flood line from our village a month back with the mud that came down off the hills..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Nov 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Here's the flood line from our village a month back with the mud that came down off the hills..


Another  here.


----------



## Hitchington (25 Nov 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did you try this:
> View attachment 15661


Yes!


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did you try this:
> View attachment 15661


I did not try that, but I walked behind the waterfall.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2012)

Speicher said:


> I did not try that, but I walked behind the waterfall.


 
You mean this waterfall don't you:


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2012)

I think you are right, TVC. I am planning to return to Iceland one day, and see the waterfalls at a more leisurely pace than last time.
Please remind me of the names of those two waterfalls. Skagafoss (?) and .. ?


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2012)

Speicher said:


> I think you are right, TVC. I am planning to return to Iceland one day, and see the waterfalls at a more leisurely pace than last time.
> Please remind me of the names of those two waterfalls. Skagafoss (?) and .. ?


 
The big one is Skogafoss, and the one you go behind is Seljalandsfoss. The walk up the side of Skogafoss and on towards the glacier is fantastic, though the glacier possibly looks a bit different now on account of it blowing up six months after I was there.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Nov 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Another  here.


 
We are still clearing up the mess even today.. mind you its flooding in the UK so I see on the news..


----------



## Hitchington (26 Nov 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The big one is Skogafoss, and the one you go behind is Seljalandsfoss. The walk up the side of Skogafoss and on towards the glacier is fantastic, though the glacier possibly looks a bit different now on account of it blowing up six months after I was there.


Well, the footbridge is gone


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Nov 2012)

coffeejo said:


> I say old chap, some blighter's put a stream where the footpath used to be!
> 
> View attachment 15656


 
Wow, there's so much to like about this photo.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wow, there's so much to like about this photo.


 Thanks!


----------



## Rezillo (26 Nov 2012)

Mazey Day, Penzance, this summer:


----------



## on the road (28 Nov 2012)




----------



## betty swollocks (29 Nov 2012)




----------



## Boon 51 (30 Nov 2012)

Dont do many plane photo's.. but heres one.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Nov 2012)

Not _quite_ as good as mine but still good


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> Not _quite_ as good as mine but still good


 
 To you too...


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Nov 2012)

Here's one of the Millau Bridge...


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Nov 2012)

right up my street, that treatment.


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> right up my street, that treatment.


 
That was for money that one...


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Nov 2012)

REALLY? Dang I must start touting my own wares. I've got a merlin helicopter in the same style somewhere.


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Nov 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> REALLY? Dang I must start touting my own wares. I've got a merlin helicopter in the same style somewhere.


 
I done that as a framed photo for a guy and he also had it printed on to canvas but I didn't do that bit..


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Dec 2012)

Here's one of the lakes near us..


----------



## on the road (3 Dec 2012)

The Runcorn to Widnes bridge.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Dec 2012)

on the road said:


> The Runcorn to Widnes bridge.


 
Rather nice..


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2012)

Otr, that is a lovely photo.


----------



## Boon 51 (3 Dec 2012)

Here's some atitude ... Luv it..


----------



## on the road (3 Dec 2012)

The Runcorn Bridge from a different angle


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Dec 2012)

I've just stumbled across some of the fun photos I used to take:




Rumble in the docks 02 by Andrew Culture, on Flickr


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Dec 2012)

Oh, and I had no idea my phone could take panorama photos! I used to use Hugin (sofware) and spend hours to get photos like this!




Dungeoness by Andrew Culture, on Flickr


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Dec 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Oh, and I had no idea my phone could take panorama photos! I used to use Hugin (sofware) and spend hours to get photos like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats turned out rather well.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Thats turned out rather well.



Thank you, to be fair with the type of conditions we had it was very easy to take half decent looking photos


----------



## Boon 51 (7 Dec 2012)

Lets have a sunset for a change... not posted a photo for a day or two..


----------



## coffeejo (8 Dec 2012)

Watched the sun come up this morning as I was walking the dog through the fields...





...and then watched it set as a friend and I walked our dogs up in the Quantock Hills


----------



## Boon 51 (8 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Watched the sun come up this morning as I was walking the dog through the fields...
> View attachment 16092
> 
> 
> ...


 
Just luv the bottom pic..


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Watched the sun come up this morning as I was walking the dog through the fields...
> View attachment 16092
> 
> 
> ...


 

Stunning pics Jo, really lovely.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Dec 2012)

Cheers guys. It was amazing to see - just happened to turn round as we walked back down the path and there it was, this glowing orb precariously balanced on the horizon. The winter sun and light (when the rain clouds aren't about!) are just beautiful.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Just luv the bottom pic..


Well I love the top one... so that's 2:nil to CoffeeJoe


----------



## Andrew_Culture (8 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Cheers guys. It was amazing to see - just happened to turn round as we walked back down the path and there it was, this glowing orb precariously balanced on the horizon. The winter sun and light (when the rain clouds aren't about!) are just beautiful.



I've always said having a good eye beats all in photography, and my god do you have a good eye!


----------



## Davehateshills (8 Dec 2012)

This is just after the sun set on Venice Beach LA


----------



## doctornige (8 Dec 2012)

Shameless promotion!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Dec 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've always said having a good eye beats all in photography, and my god do you have a good eye!


Thanks, Andrew. Very kind of you to say so.


----------



## betty swollocks (9 Dec 2012)

Vapour trail reflection in canal waters. Tossed a stone in to get ripple effect.


----------



## Boon 51 (10 Dec 2012)

Evening all...One more landscape..


----------



## laurence (10 Dec 2012)

there was a rather nice sunset at the wetland centre on saturday...




the sun is still a bit too strong, closer to the solstice it looks even better.

there was also a chance to grab an Icarus Ducks shot

*

*


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Dec 2012)

on the road said:


> The Runcorn Bridge from a different angle


 

This is the same bridge on a Lumix FS10 (cheap point n shoot), from the Liverpool side.


----------



## marafi (11 Dec 2012)

ooo amazing photos. Mine is just <

I mean <

Wait its my avatar of my kitty. I have photos of kitty and flowers.

Also with landscape photos i'm not bothered at the moment to put them up. Maybe later.


----------



## dele (12 Dec 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> Vapour trail reflection in canal waters. Tossed a stone in to get ripple effect.
> View attachment 16102


Really like this one  good idea on the stone!


----------



## dele (12 Dec 2012)

I'll throw in a portrait 




IMG_6484srgb by _dele, on Flickr


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Dec 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> This is the same bridge on a Lumix FS10 (cheap point n shoot), from the Liverpool side.
> View attachment 16188


 
Thats turned out well for a point & shoot..


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Dec 2012)

I wish I had a bit more time to spend on a portrait... got a load of close ups..


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Dec 2012)

On a playa somewhere.. and a bit windy..


----------



## Silver Fox (12 Dec 2012)

In full flight ....


----------



## betty swollocks (12 Dec 2012)

dele said:


> Really like this one  good idea on the stone!


Thank you.


----------



## betty swollocks (12 Dec 2012)

Jack Frost's handiwork.


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Dec 2012)

Just as the suns going down...


----------



## Silver Fox (18 Dec 2012)

Not the clearest of shots, this was taken in Chester on saturday. In the flesh this Eagle Owl is simply magnificent.


----------



## defy-one (18 Dec 2012)

I love looking at birds of prey. So majestic


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2012)

Silver Fox said:


> Not the clearest of shots, this was taken in Chester on saturday. In the flesh this Eagle Owl is simply magnificent.


Lovely photo


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2012)

I am a Bengalese Eagle Owl in my avatar.


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Dec 2012)




----------



## Boon 51 (19 Dec 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 16463


 
Like that type of shot..


----------



## coffeejo (24 Dec 2012)

This isn't great, as I'm trying out the technique rather than anything else, but here's my first attempt at a "proper" montage/collage/call-it-what-you-will. It's the dog, yesterday morning, enjoying the swimming pool aka footpath to the village.


----------



## betty swollocks (24 Dec 2012)

coffeejo said:


> This isn't great, as I'm trying out the technique rather than anything else, but here's my first attempt at a "proper" montage/collage/call-it-what-you-will. It's the dog, yesterday morning, enjoying the swimming pool aka footpath to the village.
> 
> View attachment 16609


Lovely, but not so sure about 'bottom' right


----------



## coffeejo (24 Dec 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> Lovely, but not so sure about 'bottom' right


----------



## on the road (26 Dec 2012)

The Moon and Jupiter last night, less than a degree apart.


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2012)

betty swollocks said:


> Lovely, but not so sure about 'bottom' right


 
But all dogs have a pencil sharpner...


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2012)

A church near the Menin Gate...


----------



## Chrisc (26 Dec 2012)

Here's one from October. MTB on Skiddaw.


----------



## betty swollocks (29 Dec 2012)

This evening, the clouds finally parted.........


----------



## defy-one (30 Dec 2012)

What's that light area up high in the photograph???


----------



## Boon 51 (30 Dec 2012)

Someone deep in thought...


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> What's that light area up high in the photograph???


 
If that question is addressed to me:- neither pic has been adulterated in any way, apart from a little judicious cropping. So, to answer your question, it's just a trick of the light suffused with the cloud formation at the time.


----------



## Chrisc (30 Dec 2012)

And if to me, it's just light in the clouds above the rider. The sun shining on the righteous. ;-)


----------



## coffeejo (5 Jan 2013)

Out walking the dog this afternoon:


----------



## betty swollocks (16 Jan 2013)

Sundown last night by The Kennet & Avon Canal.


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2013)

Chrisc said:


> Here's one from October. MTB on Skiddaw.


That is superb.


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2013)

My 17 year old bought a Canon from Jessops plus some extras she spent just over £600 in cash,she had been saving for ages.48 hours later Jessops went belly up.i am so pleased for her that everything was taken on the day.
The wife and i are looking forward to getting her into the fresh air and countryside very soon.It's a great way for us all the share family time,and being a cyclist i know some belting places.Ie Langstrothdale past Buckden,Tan Hill near Richmond just two to mention.Also Embsay steam railway,come on better weather.


----------



## tyred (16 Jan 2013)

dele said:


> I'll throw in a portrait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aim the camera a little lower in future


----------



## Alex H (16 Jan 2013)

Just found this thread so...........

field of flowers in Les Landes


----------



## totallyfixed (16 Jan 2013)

I have posted a couple of these in the thread "Snow", I rarely come on here [I will now more often] and don't have an expensive camera but took these a few hours ago.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> I have posted a couple of these in the thread "Snow", I rarely come on here [I will now more often] and don't have an expensive camera but took these a few hours ago.


I really like this one. Snow and blue skies. The way winter should be.


----------



## Chrisc (17 Jan 2013)

postman said:


> That is superb.


Too kind


----------



## Jussi Halonen (17 Jan 2013)

Just bought a Nikon 1. I have 1500£ worth of Nikon lenses but I shoot with Canon 1Ds. The Nikon 1 could do as a gateway to D4. Not familiar with NEF format and need to learn all it's pros and cons before changing the format my income depends on.


----------



## on the road (17 Jan 2013)

Was out in the freezing cold on Tuesday night to get this image.
This is 1918 images stacked using Registax, taken with a webcam and a 3x barlow through a 8 inch reflector.


----------



## RWright (18 Jan 2013)

There are some really nice pictures here. I don't have a real camera but have been thinking about getting one. This thread makes me really want to go borrow my brothers. 

I took a couple with my cell phone and they didn't come out anywhere near the quality of the ones here but here are two of my favorites. First one is looking out over my front yard and across the street after a rare snowfall with heavy wet snow. The second is just looking up at some trees in my back yard in the fall.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Jan 2013)

A picture of me...






A bit of self indulgence on this winters day..


----------



## Alex H (20 Jan 2013)

To continue in the winter theme........... Ice Spike (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_spike)


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jan 2013)

In the village yesterday:





Walking up on the Quantocks a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2013)

Jnr 'at one' with the snow.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Jnr 'at one' with the snow.
> 
> View attachment 17747


 
Oh to be young again...


----------



## Manguish (20 Jan 2013)

Probably my favourite pic - http://www.flickr.com/photos/manguish/3341954719/in/set-72157623318563380

Rest in my photostream : http://www.flickr.com/photos/manguish/


----------



## P.H (20 Jan 2013)

I've been going through last year's photos, as you do in these cold days... three of my favorites;
Mildenhall





Wolds





Keswick





More here;
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phbike/


----------



## Rezillo (20 Jan 2013)

Some of this morning's visitors:


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Jan 2013)

got this one last night on me new mirrorless ILC... liverpool anglican cathedral.


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Jan 2013)

All tangled and twisted


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jan 2013)

Some brilliant photos posted today!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Jan 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Jan 2013)

Kitty Kat


----------



## BigonaBianchi (22 Jan 2013)

b


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jan 2013)

This was our walk into Oakham at lunchtime, very lucky to live here I think.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jan 2013)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Thanks Jo, not a lot of skill on my part, just lucky to live here. You are of course very welcome to come and visit and enjoy some very nice cycling country.


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jan 2013)

Red Kite over Uffington White Horse


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jan 2013)

Forgot about these two taken a few days ago but with my camera phone, I like them because they were a first time effort with my new phone.


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Jan 2013)

The harsh winter...


----------



## Chrisc (23 Jan 2013)

Few more from yesterday lunchtime.


----------



## PocketFrog (23 Jan 2013)

Here is a photo I'm really proud of, it's a White Cheeked Turaco taken at the Lotherton Hall Bird Garden near Leeds:






The surprising bit is I took that with my phone!


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Thanks Jo, not a lot of skill on my part, just lucky to live here. You are of course very welcome to come and visit and enjoy some very nice cycling country.


I've added Rutland to my "to visit list" as a result of your numerous photos on CC!


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Jan 2013)




----------



## coffeejo (23 Jan 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> View attachment 17902



youve got mail!


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jan 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> youve got mail!


It's not my best effort as the dog was on her way over and threatening to trample the clean snow in front of it, but I liked the way the snow blown onto the side of the postbox had stuck there, almost as if it had been glued down.


----------



## PocketFrog (23 Jan 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 17901



What has been seen cannot be unseen!


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Jan 2013)

damn you!!


----------



## Martyn H (23 Jan 2013)

Abbotrule, Scottish Borders





Bonchester Hill, Scottish Borders






Chesters, Scottish Borders






I'm no photographer, but I rather like these. They were all taken last year.


----------



## Rezillo (24 Jan 2013)

Plenty of fieldfares round here most winters but this is the first time in twenty years than I've seen one under our feeders. Snapped through double glazing so not ideal quality.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Jan 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> Here is a photo I'm really proud of, it's a White Cheeked Turaco taken at the Lotherton Hall Bird Garden near Leeds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shtunning!


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jan 2013)

Shortly before sunset this afternoon:


----------



## PocketFrog (25 Jan 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Shortly before sunset this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 17971



Great composition! Love it!


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Jan 2013)

What makes that one for me is the colour, what is that yellow thing in the sky?


----------



## Fnaar (25 Jan 2013)

A tree near home


----------



## Fnaar (25 Jan 2013)

This was in Finland, a few years ago.


----------



## Fnaar (25 Jan 2013)

Croatian insect (cicada?)


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Jan 2013)

Thinking of starting a tree photography thread I like them so much, partly inspired by Fnaar and coffee jo. Does anyone think that is too narrow a subject or do I need to branch out more? Perhaps I should leaf that one alone as lots of people on this thread might not twig on to what I am trying to achieve. The root of the problem is that there are not as many opportunities in an urban environment. I leave it to you folks to decide as I know of a very old tree a few miles away which I might go out and photograph before the snow hits us.
Edit must be recent photos taken by yourself!


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2013)

I think it would be very poplar, yew know.


----------



## on the road (25 Jan 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Thinking of starting a tree photography thread I like them so much, partly inspired by Fnaar and coffee jo. Does anyone think that is too narrow a subject or do I need to branch out more? Perhaps I should leaf that one alone as lots of people on this thread might not twig on to what I am trying to achieve. The root of the problem is that there are not as many opportunities in an urban environment. I leave it to you folks to decide as I know of a very old tree a few miles away which I might go out and photograph before the snow hits us.
> Edit must be recent photos taken by yourself!


Yes, I think it might be poplar, but you might want to spruce it up a bit.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Jan 2013)

I'm getting the feeling someone is trying to needle me with all this talk of Yews and Poplars. I'm sycamore jokes so off out on bike to get some pics.


----------



## totallyfixed (25 Jan 2013)

For those of you who have posted up pics of trees [Fnaar & coffee jo spring to mind] please put them on the new tree thread in cafe, they are excellent and well worth a second look for those who do not come on this thread.


----------



## Fnaar (26 Jan 2013)




----------



## Fnaar (26 Jan 2013)




----------



## Cubist (26 Jan 2013)

Snowy walk with the dog on Tuesday. Some fantastic ice formations








and a bemused looking dog


----------



## Cubist (26 Jan 2013)

and the obligatory hardy sheep pic


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Jan 2013)

Popped out pre-sunset for some duck stuff...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jan 2013)

I Took this on the beach this afternoon


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Jan 2013)

some shots inside wantage church


----------



## Cubist (29 Jan 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> some shots inside wantage church
> View attachment 18225
> 
> 
> ...


That third shot is very atmospheric


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2013)

That's me that is..............


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jan 2013)

where is that Ian..America??


----------



## Kins (1 Feb 2013)

Welsh Guards marching through Ystradgynlais today. Nice one.


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2285852, member: 9609"]



[/quote]

Nice photo that.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Feb 2013)

A view of the Shard


----------



## on the road (1 Feb 2013)

Black Headed Gull


----------



## Boon 51 (1 Feb 2013)

Picture of the height of our mud flood a few months back.


----------



## on the road (1 Feb 2013)

I'm fairly sure this is a young Little Grebe, but not one hundred percent certain.


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Feb 2013)

Trickedem said:


> A view of the Shard



Bloody good shag!


----------



## laurence (1 Feb 2013)

on the road said:


> I'm fairly sure this is a young Little Grebe, but not one hundred percent certain.


i am 100% sure it is a little grebe aka dabchick. adult one, that's as big as they get. yougsters have striped heads that then go into their winter colouring... after that, you can't tell the age


----------



## laurence (1 Feb 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Bloody good shag!


 
cormorants - sorry to ruin the joke. too far inland to be shags


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Feb 2013)

laurence said:


> cormorants - sorry to ruin the joke. too far inland to be shags



miserable cormorant.


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Feb 2013)

My sister's guitar - Robin


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Feb 2013)

laurence said:


> cormorants - sorry to ruin the joke. too far inland to be shags


anyway i thought the shag referred to the shaggy hair flick which the regular comorant doesnt have, and which is clearly visible on the top bird here...


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> Welsh Guards Microphones marching through Ystradgynlais today. Nice one.


 
FTFY


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2013)

just been looking back through the entire thread...



Boon 51 said:


> Storm brewing in Malaga..


 
...the power of the perfect title.


----------



## Alex H (3 Feb 2013)

Our friend's retired, rescued greyhound.


----------



## Kins (3 Feb 2013)

Ouch, long nails!


----------



## Oxo (3 Feb 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> Thinking of starting a tree photography thread I like them so much, partly inspired by Fnaar and coffee jo. Does anyone think that is too narrow a subject !


 
I know a privet counsellor who had a similar idea but he hedged his bets.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Feb 2013)

The Sony NEX really excels in low light, and here's one from Liverpool Anglican Cathedral today to prove it...


----------



## beastie (3 Feb 2013)

Jupiter last night, 80mm refracting telescope, webcam and some time aligning and stacking video frames


----------



## beastie (3 Feb 2013)

Same setup a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Feb 2013)

Cathedral bouquet


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Feb 2013)

Liver Birds


----------



## on the road (5 Feb 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Liver Birds
> View attachment 18595


Nice photo, shame about the monstrosity in the foreground.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Feb 2013)

on the road said:


> Nice photo, shame about the monstrosity in the foreground.


 
That's exactly what my sister said, but I really like it! Maybe if you went inside...?

Stu


----------



## pplpilot (6 Feb 2013)

Looking back through some from a few years ago whilst travelling around Australia on a sabbatical -


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2013)

Love photo number 3.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2013)

Excellent photos Pplpilot.


----------



## pplpilot (6 Feb 2013)

Thank you...


----------



## Kins (6 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Love photo number 3.


 
agreed.

Rest look to over produced and unnatural but still nice.


----------



## pplpilot (6 Feb 2013)

Kins said:


> agreed.
> 
> Rest look to over produced and unnatural but still nice.


 
... there is very little post production on these, the light in Australia can be magnificent at times, some of the colour hues come from the long exposures, the lamp-post on the bridge for example is 8 minutes a lot happens in the last few minutes of dusk and twilight and with exposures into 8 minutes+ the camera captures a lot the eye doesn't see.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Feb 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> where is that Ian..America??


 

Yes, Arches NP - Utah


----------



## Trembler49 (6 Feb 2013)

pplpilot, great photos, talk us through how you achieved the first one for example.


----------



## Alex H (9 Feb 2013)

"You can gave any color car you like as long as it's black a Trabant"

East Berlin car park 1982


----------



## PaulB (9 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That's me that is..............
> 
> View attachment 18301


I've been there. We stayed in Moab and despite the fact we couldn't get a beer, it being Mormon, the colours (colors!) were stunning and made the trip a really memorable one.


----------



## pplpilot (9 Feb 2013)

Alex H said:


> "You can gave any color car you like as long as it's black a Trabant"
> 
> East Berlin car park 1982




Fantasti! I have a real fascination with the east/west thing and the cold war. Would have loved to visit during those times.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2013)

PaulB said:


> I've been there. We stayed in Moab and despite the fact we couldn't get a beer, it being Mormon, the colours (colors!) were stunning and made the trip a really memorable one.


 

Yes, Arches NP in Moab.
Funny thing is I got the most drunk in many a year in Salt Lake City..


----------



## Alex H (10 Feb 2013)

pplpilot said:


> Fantasti! I have a real fascination with the east/west thing and the cold war. Would have loved to visit during those times.


Thanks, here's a few more then  (these are scanned slides, so the quality isn't great)

Brandenburg gate & Wall from the West






No-go zone from the West (as far as I can tell from Google, this is now an awful lot of shops!)






Brandenburg gate from the East (that's as near as I was allowed to get)


----------



## Doseone (10 Feb 2013)

@Alex H I would like those photos 100 times if I could, they are so atmospheric. I love the fact they are scanned slides, that just improves them.


----------



## Alex H (10 Feb 2013)

Doseone said:


> @Alex H I would like those photos 100 times if I could, they are so atmospheric. I love the fact they are scanned slides, that just improves them.


 
Thanks, I think the cr*p weather had a lot to do with it


----------



## Kins (10 Feb 2013)

Great photos Alex. I never went to the East even though I lived in Berlin in the 70s for a couple of years but went to school in England. They remind me so much of messing around near the wall. I didn't really get what it was all about at that age. They look really atmospheric. God knows where our family photos are from that time.


----------



## Alex H (10 Feb 2013)

I must admit, it was one of our more bizarre experiences. Servicemen were only allowed in the Russian zone (East Berlin) whilst in uniform, so there was a lot of curiosity and staring 'on the other side' while I did the tourist bit in my No.1. I think driving in with a brand new Volkswagen may have also contributed 
The female redcap at Checkpoint Charlie 'hoped my wife enjoys the shops" - that said we realised later there weren't many and those we did find were very sparse in their contents


----------



## pplpilot (10 Feb 2013)

Alex H said:


> Thanks, here's a few more then  (these are scanned slides, so the quality isn't great)
> 
> Brandenburg gate & Wall from the West
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Brilliant.


----------



## addictfreak (11 Feb 2013)

The Castle at Marostica, Northern Italy. Taken a couple of days ago by a friend.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Feb 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Feb 2013)

Just a snapshot of the Marin in sheltered housing...


----------



## Alex H (12 Feb 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Just a snapshot of the Marin in sheltered housing...
> View attachment 18902


 
Is it getting on a bit then ?


----------



## dele (13 Feb 2013)

IMG_7121 copy by _dele, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2310609, member: 9609"]Chain looks a little slack![/quote]

to be fair i hadnt looked at the chain till then!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Feb 2013)

[QUOTE 2310609, member: 9609"]Chain looks a little slack![/quote]
Chain?


----------



## Doseone (14 Feb 2013)

Seeing as it's Valentines Day.....I took this last November for my cousin who collects pictures of natural heart shaped objects.


----------



## GIOS (14 Feb 2013)

Finally decided to modernize my Nikon glass. AI-S glass is still amazing (and they have an aperture ring) but for me it's time to go AF-S. If anyone is interested in buying good ol' 135mm f3.5, 24mm f2.8 or selling the new AF-S 105mm f2.8, 85mm 1.8, 28mm 1.8g lens DO contact me.


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Feb 2013)

Popped out for a spot of night photography...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Feb 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Popped out for a spot of night photography...
> 
> View attachment 19076
> 
> ...


 
Great pictures although your second one seems a bit blurry


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Feb 2013)

These are some pictures I took yesterday while out on a ride. I really need a better camera but I don't think these are particularly bad!




DSCF2031 by jazloc, on Flickr



DSCF2040 by jazloc, on Flickr



DSCF2035 by jazloc, on Flickr



DSCF2024 by jazloc, on Flickr



DSCF2003 by jazloc, on Flickr



DSCF2006 by jazloc, on Flickr



DSCF2002 by jazloc, on Flickr


----------



## Beebo (15 Feb 2013)

Here are some quite stunning pictures from the World Press Photo Awards. *(be warned the 4th picture shows dead children, but the image is heartstopping! It was the overall winner)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21471297


----------



## Alex H (15 Feb 2013)

Beebo said:


> Here are some quite stunning pictures from the World Press Photo Awards. *(be warned the 4th picture shows dead children, but the image is heartstopping! It was the overall winner)*
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21471297


 

Just goes to show, "one man's meat is another man's poisson".

Checkout all the pictures here http://www.worldpressphoto.org/awards/2013


----------



## Alex H (15 Feb 2013)

Just got back from Valentine's Day in Bordeaux - took some bike related pics 

Exclusive cycle path







Bike Courier






Bikes for hire - 1st 30mins free, then 2€/hr






The Mayor's Bike?






Bike Taxis by the Opera House


----------



## GIOS (16 Feb 2013)

Alex H said:


> ...


Poor TNT fella


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Feb 2013)

Liverpool's Radio City Tower





We went up it too...


----------



## Herbie (20 Feb 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> What has been seen cannot be unseen!


 
brill....i won't be able to look at a duck in the same way again


----------



## BigonaBianchi (20 Feb 2013)

The top of the climb at Kantara Cyprus


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Feb 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> The top of the climb at Kantara Cyprus


Isn't it time you came home? The weather is really nice here and getting warmer by the day.


----------



## GIOS (21 Feb 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> The top of the climb at Kantara Cyprus



Fantastic scenery.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Feb 2013)

A big first for me today, I had the incredible experience of a Robin hopping on to my hand to take a worm, unfortunately trying to operate a mobile phone camera at the same time proved too tricky, did get this though


----------



## coffeejo (21 Feb 2013)




----------



## on the road (22 Feb 2013)

Copernicus crater taken on 19/02/13
Webcam image taken at prime focus through a 8 inch reflector, 2113 frames stacked.


----------



## Alex H (22 Feb 2013)

on the road said:


> Copernicus crater taken on 19/02/13
> Webcam image taken at prime focus through a 8 inch reflector, 2113 frames stacked.


 
At risk of appearing a complete dummy - what does "2113 frames stacked" mean?


----------



## GBC (22 Feb 2013)

on the road said:


> Copernicus crater taken on 19/02/13
> Webcam image taken at prime focus through a 8 inch reflector, 2113 frames stacked.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## on the road (22 Feb 2013)

Alex H said:


> At risk of appearing a complete dummy - what does "2113 frames stacked" mean?


I made an AVI movie of that part of the moon using a webcam and an adapter to make it fit my telescope, and using using RegiStax stacking software I got it to process all the individual still frames from the movie and stack the best ones, the more frames you stack the better the image quality. Although there's a bit more to it than that but that's but that's basically what it is.


----------



## Alex H (23 Feb 2013)

on the road said:


> I made an AVI movie of that part of the moon using a webcam and an adapter to make it fit my telescope, and using using RegiStax stacking software I got it to process all the individual still frames from the movie and stack the best ones, the more frames you stack the better the image quality. Although there's a bit more to it than that but that's but that's basically what it is.


 
Thanks for that, you learn something everyday


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Feb 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> The top of the climb at Kantara Cyprus



shot ruined by bike im afraid. sorry.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (23 Feb 2013)

W T F ?????????????????????


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Feb 2013)

There was a fire in Paisley yesterday, the pictures are from tonight.




DSCF4049 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF4036 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF4023 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF4025 by jazloc, on Flickr


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Feb 2013)

The amazing figures at Crosby beach..






Its a must to visit..


----------



## P.H (25 Feb 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> The amazing figures at Crosby beach..
> 
> Its a must to visit..


 
They are amazing, they also seem to be moving South, this one spotted in Oxford last month, maybe he got fed up with people making him wear silly hats.





They also remind me of the beautiful yet disturbing Angels of Igor Mitoraj, this one in La Defense Paris


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Feb 2013)

P.H said:


> They are amazing, they also seem to be moving South, this one spotted in Oxford last month, maybe he got fed up with people making him wear silly hats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The silly hats is called christmas spirit.. barhumbug.

So that where's he gone.


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Feb 2013)

This evening's sunset...


----------



## betty swollocks (1 Mar 2013)

Reflections of bridge railings in canal. Waviness caused by chucking stone in......


----------



## Beebo (1 Mar 2013)

This wont win any prizes, it was taken from my office last night just before I left to ride home. Taken on my crappy old Blackberry through some very dirty windows. I just liked the vapour trails meeting at the perfect point on the Shard.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Mar 2013)

DSCF2049 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF2030 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF2021 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF2015 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF2008 by jazloc, on Flickr


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Mar 2013)

Yesterday's lunchstop


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Mar 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> Yesterday's lunchstop


 

Looks like fun, I should really give mountain biking a try!


----------



## betty swollocks (4 Mar 2013)

Snowdrops at Welford Park:-


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2013)

betty swollocks said:


> Snowdrops at Welford Park:-
> View attachment 19986
> 
> 
> View attachment 19987


 
I don't think I have every seen so many in one place. that is really beautiful.


----------



## betty swollocks (4 Mar 2013)

Welford Park is famous for them:-


----------



## coffeejo (4 Mar 2013)

Twins!


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Looks like fun, I should really give mountain biking a try!


 
Those tyres look very clean.... I think they should give mountain biking a try!


----------



## on the road (5 Mar 2013)

Robin Redbreast


----------



## coffeejo (5 Mar 2013)

on the road said:


> Robin Redbreast


I clicked Like but only because there isn't a Love It! buttony-linky-thing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2013)

on the road said:


> Robin Redbreast


Fab photo. I've had robins following me around everytime I've been out in the garden recently (even into the shed) but do you think I can get a picture?


----------



## on the road (5 Mar 2013)

Another Robin


----------



## john59 (6 Mar 2013)

John


----------



## coffeejo (6 Mar 2013)

John: wow. Just wow.


----------



## Alex H (8 Mar 2013)

Blowing leaves off the green lane


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


>


See, no confusion here. That's not a Cormorant, that's a shag.


----------



## Cubist (9 Mar 2013)

john59 said:


> John


Absolutely stunning. I'm blown away.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Mar 2013)

March's Yellow Army is in full bloom...





...but things are looking rather chilly up on the Quantocks!


----------



## john59 (11 Mar 2013)

Thanks for peoples comments.

John


----------



## Renard (11 Mar 2013)

A walk in the snow with the dog this afternoon...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/sets/72157632972032689/with/8550389600/


----------



## coffeejo (12 Mar 2013)

Renard said:


> A walk in the snow with the dog this afternoon...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/sets/72157632972032689/with/8550389600/


His/her coat looks amazing. Wanted to reach out and stroke him/her.


----------



## Renard (12 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> His/her coat looks amazing. Wanted to reach out and stroke him/her.


 
I brushed her tonight and she feels nice and fluffy.


----------



## Alex H (13 Mar 2013)

Problem?


----------



## Crankarm (13 Mar 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Fab photo. I've had robins following me around everytime I've been out in the garden recently (even into the shed) but do you think I can get a picture?


 
Robins are fiercely territorial. To them it is their garden and their shed.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Mar 2013)

The bombed-out church


----------



## Alex H (14 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2360096, member: 9609"]Mr Heron







[/quote]

This is like nearly all my pictures of Herons in a wild setting - they're all camera shy


----------



## Alex H (14 Mar 2013)

However, in an urban setting............................


----------



## GIOS (16 Mar 2013)

Saw a White-Throated Dipper this morning near Myllykoski (translates into mill rapid). Shot with a 300mm prime lens at F11.


----------



## GIOS (16 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2363816, member: 9609"]Looks like the black belied version, they have been reordered here but I have never seen one. Plenty Bitish dippers though.
Which Myllykoski? the one near helsinki or the northern one up near the arctic circle[/quote]
There are plenty of them in Finland. This one is in Nurmijärvi, somewhat 20 miles from Helsinki.


----------



## Alex H (16 Mar 2013)

Baby Barn Owl- a bit of a cheat this one, as I'd rescued it minutes before ,  see here http://gardeningchat.net/threads/do...life-that-needs-a-helping-hand.179/#post-1679


----------



## Alex H (17 Mar 2013)

My first ever 35mm slide - July 1969


----------



## Alex H (20 Mar 2013)

trompe l'oeil


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2013)

Alex H said:


> My first ever 35mm slide - July 1969


What's the tale behind this one? An archaeological dig?


----------



## Alex H (20 Mar 2013)

It is.  One of my early passions - this is a Roman dig at Usk in Wales behind what is now HMP & YOI Usk 

At the time it was a youth detention centre and the 'inmates' helped us by clearing off the top 3 feet of topsoil. Allegedly fights took place inside the centre to determine who went out to help.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2013)

There's some really fantastic photographs *here* (sfw)


----------



## pplpilot (20 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> There's some really fantastic photographs *here* (sfw)


 
if I can be a pedantic toss pot for a second.... Lightening photographs are not 'perfectly' timed, the are taken with the camera on a tripod with several minutes of exposure while the photographer hopes that the lightening will strike during such time. So there.


----------



## john59 (20 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2363802, member: 9609"]I love this photo

I once helped with a Ganet tangled in fishing wire, incredibly powerful bird, Huge as well, bigger than a great black backed[/quote]

I know what you mean, it's terrible what discarded fishing gear can do.







John


----------



## coffeejo (20 Mar 2013)

john59 said:


> I know what you mean, it's terrible what discarded fishing gear can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Mar 2013)

A touch of nice light as a snow storm is coming through - should have gotten the big camera out, but holding it is hurting my cracked rib, so settled for capturing the shot/moment rather than perfecting the image!






and the view from the holiday home sitting room window...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Mar 2013)

Just had a fantastic sunset. a gap in the snow storm convinced me it was worth the pain in my cracked rib to hold the big camera + 200mm lens... the view from the balcony/sitting room window (again, sorry could not resist posting them). It is actually the first time since we came back from our aborted world tour that I have been convinced to get the big camera out - lost the desire for a while. 
I only took 80 pictures ( ) of the sunset unfolding... I was a good girl and have only inflicted 4 of them on you!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 Mar 2013)

The pics aren't great because they were taken with my crappy point and shoot.




IMG_0008 by jazloc, on Flickr




IMG_0007 by jazloc, on Flickr




IMG_0004 by jazloc, on Flickr




IMG_0002 by jazloc, on Flickr


----------



## Brahan (20 Mar 2013)

I took this picture on the beach in Durres, Albania.


----------



## Alex H (21 Mar 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 20702


 
this one wins!


----------



## Alex H (21 Mar 2013)

What?


----------



## john59 (21 Mar 2013)

John


----------



## Linford (21 Mar 2013)

Vulcan Bomber turning away after a low pass...Taken with a long lens on a EOS1000D from a layby at one end of Kemble airfield runway at one of their air shows a couple of years ago.


----------



## User169 (21 Mar 2013)

A couple taken on bike rides.

Delft






Goedereede


----------



## Iain M Norman (21 Mar 2013)

I'll join in then...


----------



## Rezillo (21 Mar 2013)

I've been posting some barn owl pictures on the "your ride today thread":

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/post-2368797

but the owl in question is a bit of a poser and seems to be at the same field every time I go past. Today, he was there again.

Not a great photo, quality wise, as this time I only had a compact camera with me but he did put on a bit of a show.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Mar 2013)

I've been fiddling about with the manual mode on my camera, I'm trying to go full manual instead of using the auto mode




DSCF0052 by jazloc, on Flickr


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2013)

Brahan said:


> I took this picture on the beach in Durres, Albania.
> View attachment 20707


 

This pic is absolutely stunning.
I love it. It's so warming...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Mar 2013)

Since this is a photography thread, I may as well ask a question. I'm looking to buy a DSLR for around £300 sometime in the next few months, does anyone have a recommendations on what body/lens combo to buy? Doing a photography course in college in January


----------



## GIOS (22 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Since this is a photography thread, I may as well ask a question. I'm looking to buy a DSLR for around £300 sometime in the next few months, does anyone have a recommendations on what body/lens combo to buy? Doing a photography course in college in January


Panasonic GF2, a micro four thirds camera with great sensor and a professional feeling to it.


----------



## Flossyrockstar (22 Mar 2013)

pplpilot said:


> if I can be a pedantic toss pot for a second.... Lightening photographs are not 'perfectly' timed, the are taken with the camera on a tripod with several minutes of exposure while the photographer hopes that the lightening will strike during such time. So there.


 
Mine are taken with a camera trigger attached to the camera. Sod all that waiting around!!

This one was taken when I was having dinner in a restaurant.


----------



## Flossyrockstar (22 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Since this is a photography thread, I may as well ask a question. I'm looking to buy a DSLR for around £300 sometime in the next few months, does anyone have a recommendations on what body/lens combo to buy? Doing a photography course in college in January


 
Depends whether you want new or second hand, and what type of Photography you are into, second hand you could pick up a good condition Canon 350d with kit lens and leave a bit left over for a flash unit or longer/shorter lens.

New you might have increase your budget a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Since this is a photography thread, I may as well ask a question. I'm looking to buy a DSLR for around £300 sometime in the next few months, does anyone have a recommendations on what body/lens combo to buy? Doing a photography course in college in January


 

Jaz, how about posting this question in Shaun's photography forum also.


----------



## Kies (22 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> Since this is a photography thread, I may as well ask a question. I'm looking to buy a DSLR for around £300 sometime in the next few months, does anyone have a recommendations on what body/lens combo to buy? Doing a photography course in college in January



Come on over to the photography forum .... We need young blood


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Mar 2013)

Coming over now


----------



## Fnaar (22 Mar 2013)

Kies said:


> Come on over to the photography forum .... We need young blood


That's grooming, that is


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2013)

Fnaar said:


> That's grooming, that is


start then off young, so they know which end of a camera they should be on!


----------



## Iain M Norman (22 Mar 2013)

Joe Perret, winning this years North Road Hardriders TT.

He was very chuffed to join names on the trophy such as Chris Boardman, Michael Hutchinson, and Sean Yates. These young bar stewards can really go rather fast.


----------



## Iain M Norman (22 Mar 2013)

I don't always do cycling:


----------



## coffeejo (22 Mar 2013)

There have been some truly stunning images posted in here recently.


----------



## john59 (22 Mar 2013)

A shot of my daughter.







John


----------



## john59 (23 Mar 2013)

No cycling today, so a run in the snow was on the cards. Photo taken with my camera phone.

Landican Lane.






John


----------



## Alex H (23 Mar 2013)

A few obsolete aircraft  Photos taken at RAF Luqa, Malta 1976 

Vulcan






Victor tanker






Shackleton






Canberra






Nimrod






and the reason I was there - Phantom


----------



## pplpilot (23 Mar 2013)

Alex H said:


> A few obsolete aircraft  Photos taken at RAF Luqa, Malta 1976
> 
> Vulcan
> 
> ...



Phantom... Still the daddy imho...


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2013)

I took this in 1988. Who Knew?


----------



## Alex H (23 Mar 2013)

CarlP said:


> I took this in 1988. Who Knew?


 
Great Minds think alike (1987)


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2013)

Alex H said:


> Great Minds think alike (1987)


How Odd!


----------



## Poacher (23 Mar 2013)

A rather disgruntled male Sparrowhawk after an unsuccessful sortie in today's snowstorm. He was sitting on the top af a sunflower heart feeder for a while, when I took this shot through our bedroom window (closed at the time, and with lots of moisture on it, which didn't help!).
Nikon Coolpix 4500 through an Optricron 66mm telescope with 28WW lens.





PS Would have posted this in the new photography forum, but I suspect I need a minimum number of posts to be able to do that.


----------



## Alex H (25 Mar 2013)

left one out - Harrier GR3 - with my initials on the tail


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Mar 2013)

All the snow has gone now unfortunately 




IMG_0035 by jazloc, on Flickr




IMG_0023 by jazloc, on Flickr




IMG_0014 by jazloc, on Flickr




IMG_0010 by jazloc, on Flickr




IMG_0013 by jazloc, on Flickr




IMG_0009 by jazloc, on Flickr




IMG_0028 by jazloc, on Flickr


----------



## GIOS (26 Mar 2013)

Took out my old Kuwahara Explorer. I very rarely ride in winter but this time I have to admit it was fun.


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Mar 2013)

A few days ago I was putting another nesting box up on the Sycamore tree in the garden, after hammering a long nail in I realised I had it in the wrong position so I pulled it out and the tree water / sap began trickling out, I thought nothing more about it and got the nest box up, Today I took this picture showing the result of the misplaced nail 










And this was dr_pink racing in a hilly tt last Sunday


----------



## coffeejo (28 Mar 2013)

I woke up ridiculously early this morning and watched the sun come up. 

Shortly after 6am:





And about ten minutes later:





The speed with which the scene and colours change never fails to amaze me.


----------



## snorri (28 Mar 2013)

Spring sunshine over Aberdeen!




It was such a beautiful spring day today. The light was not right for a pic of the snow covered hills so I turned around and took this one in the passing.


----------



## GIOS (28 Mar 2013)

90's kid nostalgic moment, Disney's Tarzan video game.




"Hey Terk!"


----------



## Iain M Norman (29 Mar 2013)

A little bit of photoshopping later...


----------



## john59 (29 Mar 2013)

From a training ride today. Taken on a Samsung Galaxy S2.





John


----------



## Poacher (29 Mar 2013)

totallyfixed said:


> A few days ago I was putting another nesting box up on the Sycamore tree in the garden, after hammering a long nail in I realised I had it in the wrong position so I pulled it out and the tree water / sap began trickling out, I thought nothing more about it and got the nest box up, Today I took this picture showing the result of the misplaced nail


 
Looks like attempted dendrocide to me.  Have you googled for any Sycamore sap wine recipes? I've heard of Birch sap wine, so it might be an opportunity to make it look like you meant to do it all along.


----------



## laurence (29 Mar 2013)

i may put up some adder photos from today! although you lot are wusses when it comes to snakes


----------



## john59 (29 Mar 2013)

laurence said:


> i may put up some adder photos from today! although you lot are wusses when it comes to snakes


I'm surprised they are out with the temperatures we are having.


John


----------



## coffeejo (29 Mar 2013)

laurence said:


> i may put up some adder photos from today! although you lot are wusses when it comes to snakes


----------



## laurence (29 Mar 2013)

john59 said:


> I'm surprised they are out with the temperatures we are having.
> 
> 
> John


they're tough little snakeys... they were out in the snow in some places... as long as there's sunshine to bask in, they're ok. Grass Snakes aren't so tough, which is why they don't go much further north than the scottish border


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Mar 2013)

Saw this outside a derelict pub


----------



## laurence (30 Mar 2013)

one of the adders from good friday...





a couple basking





and this was the closest i got - approx 3 1/2 - 4ft away... the biggest danger was the thorns i was kneeling on...


----------



## laurence (30 Mar 2013)

[QUOTE 2385544, member: 9609"]Fantastic to see, this is the time of year they first appear, trying to get a bit of warmth in a sunny spot.

Here's one I got from last year LINK (second picture down)[/quote]

lovely! such variety in colours in them. they have unique head markings... although it does mean gatting a shot from above... not always easy. very shy things too, i was kneeling and lying in brambles and making a bit too much noise and movement as i got snagged, so they'd scamper away if i got too close. i never felt threatened, they were definitely more scared of me.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Mar 2013)

The third photo is lovely. Can't look at the middle one. Something about the coiling, writhing mass. *shudder*


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2013)

coffeejo said:


> The third photo is lovely. Can't look at the middle one. Something about the coiling, writhing mass. *shudder*


Are you Coffee Jo (nes), Indiana's sister?


----------



## Renard (30 Mar 2013)

Taken last Wednesday at the Caledonian canal...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/8602390847/in/photostream


----------



## coffeejo (30 Mar 2013)

rich p said:


> Are you Coffee Jo (nes), Indiana's sister?


*goes pale at the mere reference to THOSE scenes*


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Mar 2013)

Loch Rannoch treated us to a beautiful reflection this morning. (It is rarely this calm so scenes like this are not common.)
I did get the big camera out, however this one is from the little camera...
I may do a compare, if I get chance tomorrow (exhausted from today's rather long bike ride 111.km & 1397m of climbing!)


----------



## Iain M Norman (30 Mar 2013)

Can anyone name the flowers?


----------



## john59 (31 Mar 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> Can anyone name the flowers?


Bluebells!


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Mar 2013)

On a walk in the woods, came across these rather lovely fungi...











The intricacy of the patterns and the subtlety of colours are quite something.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Apr 2013)

A friend's terrier playing in the garden yesterday


----------



## BigonaBianchi (1 Apr 2013)

this is just me messing around in my phone with a free app...the gull is cropped from a bigger picture I took....then in a moment of bordom this appeared....


----------



## Iain M Norman (1 Apr 2013)

john59 said:


> Bluebells!


Chives!


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Apr 2013)

I spent an inordinate amount of time in a twitchers' hide this afternoon waiting for anything more than ducks to populate one of Moore Nature Reserve's largest ponds... to no avail! But I did get to see some lovely reflections...


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2013)

That is an amazing picture.
So much going on.. I could look at it for ages.


----------



## Doseone (2 Apr 2013)

Just got back from an evening walk with the dogs. It was so lovely up there I could have stayed a lot longer than I did, but it was bloomin' freezing!


----------



## on the road (4 Apr 2013)

Liverpool's Anglican Cathedral. I'm always amazed at the way it dominates the skyline.


----------



## GIOS (5 Apr 2013)

Bike boxes, best thing ever!


----------



## Fnaar (5 Apr 2013)

Taken on mobile phone at Craster, Northumberland (might look vaguely tropical, but it was about 1 degree C)


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Apr 2013)

on the road said:


> Liverpool's Anglican Cathedral. I'm always amazed at the way it dominates the skyline.


 
Windsor Road? One of my "frequent flyers"! Will post a couple of cathedral pics later. I did my mum a Boots photobook for Xmas of shots inside and outside the Anglican. Great stuff!

Always annoys me though that once you get to within a mile of it, from many angles there are no signposts to it and it can't be seen!


----------



## on the road (5 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Windsor Road? One of my "frequent flyers"! Will post a couple of cathedral pics later. I did my mum a Boots photobook for Xmas of shots inside and outside the Anglican. Great stuff!
> 
> Always annoys me though that once you get to within a mile of it, from many angles there are no signposts to it and it can't be seen!


It's Windsor Street actually, but I'll let you off


----------



## betty swollocks (6 Apr 2013)

Thatcham reed beds this afternoon.


----------



## betty swollocks (6 Apr 2013)

Experts may advise differently, but I think this is a Comma butterfly:-


----------



## Linford (6 Apr 2013)

A quick snap of a 1904 Charron, Girardot et Voight (CGV) at a wedding I was videoing today


----------



## gbb (6 Apr 2013)

Don't think ive put these in, but here goes anyway..
For me, there's a magical character about derelict things, the Fens may be flat and boring, but there are plenty of old derelict buildings about...I pass this one on the way to work. Its going to spur me into looking for more..




That's actually a tree growing out of the roof on the R/H side .


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> I spent an inordinate amount of time in a twitchers' hide this afternoon waiting for anything more than ducks to populate one of Moore Nature Reserve's largest ponds... to no avail! But I did get to see some lovely reflections...
> View attachment 21263


Love that place ! Did some footpath work with the rangers last year


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Apr 2013)

skudupnorth said:


> Love that place ! Did some footpath work with the rangers last year


 
Got you to thank for the puncture, then


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Apr 2013)

Veered off from the A roads at Widnes today and did the rest of the Liverpool run on the TPT. Estuary was in sparkling form!


----------



## Psycolist (6 Apr 2013)

on the road said:


> I'm fairly sure this is a young Little Grebe, but not one hundred percent certain.


 What about the fish, you havnt identified the fish !


----------



## Alex H (7 Apr 2013)

Sur le Pont d'Avignon


----------



## john59 (7 Apr 2013)

Alex H said:


> Sur le Pont d'Avignon


I did a cycle camping tour around that beautiful area in 2001.
Pont-du-Gard


----------



## Alex H (7 Apr 2013)

A lot of bridge to carry such a small channel  (one very impressive engineering project though  200,000 cu m per day)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Apr 2013)

_Life's a Beach! _





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coffeejo (7 Apr 2013)

Took the dog for a walk along some of the local footpaths this afternoon. Spring is on its way ... honest.
















This is the best gateway on a footpath I've ever seen! Full credit to the farmer.


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Apr 2013)

john59 said:


> I know what you mean, it's terrible what discarded fishing gear can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks so painfull  Was the hook removed or has the poor thing had to suffer ?


----------



## john59 (7 Apr 2013)

skudupnorth said:


> That looks so painfull  Was the hook removed or has the poor thing had to suffer ?


It was a breeding gannet at Bempton cliffs. I was told that the hook would eventually corrode/rust and drop out.


John


----------



## Linford (7 Apr 2013)

Cheltenham Town with GCHQ in the distance taken on my ride this morning from Leckhampton Hill and yes the bike is bloody hard work on a big climb


----------



## Linford (7 Apr 2013)

john59 said:


> I know what you mean, it's terrible what discarded fishing gear can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And they say that Fox Hunting is cruel...at least they don't leave their quarry to suffer like this....


----------



## skudupnorth (7 Apr 2013)

john59 said:


> It was a breeding gannet at Bempton cliffs. I was told that the hook would eventually corrode/rust and drop out.
> 
> 
> John


Still not good


----------



## GIOS (7 Apr 2013)

A medical helicopter landed on a field nearby. Taken with a FX Nikkor 50mm f1.8 @f16 30sec. ISO200


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Apr 2013)




----------



## john59 (10 Apr 2013)

John


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (11 Apr 2013)

DSCF3128 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3122 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3121 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3116 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3110 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3109 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3107 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3106 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3104 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3091 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3089 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF3074 by jazloc, on Flickr


----------



## Alex H (13 Apr 2013)

The chateau at Rochechouart


----------



## Alex H (13 Apr 2013)

Toad


----------



## john59 (13 Apr 2013)

Grand Palace, Thailand.




Plantagenet Tombs, Abbaye de Fontevraud





Azay le Rideau Chateau




John


----------



## coffeejo (13 Apr 2013)

Taunton on Thursday:


----------



## Alex H (16 Apr 2013)

Somebody call?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Apr 2013)

The orchards on my landlords' farm are finally showing signs of life.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Apr 2013)

coffeejo said:


> The orchards on my landlords' farm are finally showing signs of life.
> 
> View attachment 22069


 
Can we have it with bees in it next time please?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Apr 2013)

The hives are quite close by but the bees were obviously off doing Other Stuff. Had to evict a bumble bee from my living room earlier. Mahoosive, it was.


----------



## Venod (16 Apr 2013)

Flash






T Rex






Pinocchio






Fairburn Ings Pickup Hide.






Spurn Light


----------



## colly (16 Apr 2013)

Not mine but my daughters.
Fountains Abbey






Sugar





Breakwater





Spark





Seagull


----------



## coffeejo (16 Apr 2013)

colly said:


> Not mine but my daughters.


Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## RussellZero (16 Apr 2013)

Wh


john59 said:


>



Where did you take that John? Lovely photo.


----------



## colly (16 Apr 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Wow. Just... wow.


 I'll show her your kind comment. It will definitely make her day week.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2013)

colly said:


> I'll show her your kind comment. It will definitely make her day week.


 

Show her this comment too.

Her pics are absolutely wonderful.


----------



## john59 (16 Apr 2013)

RussellZero said:


> Wh
> 
> Where did you take that John? Lovely photo.


 
Chester zoo.

John


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Apr 2013)




----------



## hoopdriver (17 Apr 2013)

colly said:


> Not mine but my daughters.
> Fountains Abbey
> View attachment 22071
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed.


----------



## john59 (17 Apr 2013)

Red Kite




Vultures




Mauritius Kestrel




John


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Apr 2013)

I was told off by a security guard and asked to leave while filming a timelapse video because "you could be a terrorist" 

Still filmed it anyway 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoSvsezv33A


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Apr 2013)

Seven shades of yellow: possibly more:-


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Apr 2013)

So there we were, taking a stroll in deepest Peru. No, hang on, Wiltshire...that's right, Wiltshire...


----------



## Alex H (21 Apr 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> So there we were, taking a stroll in deepest Peru. No, hang on, Wiltshire...that's right, Wiltshire...


 
You beat me to it  I was going to post a picture of their French cousins this afternoon - saw another while I was out today


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Apr 2013)

Coming in to land...


----------



## on the road (22 Apr 2013)

The Moon on Friday night


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Apr 2013)




----------



## Alex H (24 Apr 2013)

Miaow _Millau_


----------



## coffeejo (24 Apr 2013)

A few of Somerset's local residents:


----------



## Fnaar (24 Apr 2013)

Stream empties onto beach in Northumberland


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Apr 2013)

Moored in Mourtos harbour, Greece.


----------



## Alex H (27 Apr 2013)

I'll just have a rest here - it's a bit hot


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Apr 2013)

hamster bath


----------



## Fnaar (28 Apr 2013)

[QUOTE 2428992, member: 9609"]Sugar Sands, Longhoughton ?[/quote]
That's the one, User9609


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Apr 2013)

Fnaar said:


> That's the one, User9609


is that the one with that ridiculous section of national cycle route? the one that does not make it clear fully laden tourers won't manage it? vaguely recognise the bridge, but I think I was too busy swearing at the incline on the left hadn side if it is where I think it is...


----------



## Fnaar (28 Apr 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> is that the one with that ridiculous section of national cycle route? the one that does not make it clear fully laden tourers won't manage it? vaguely recognise the bridge, but I think I was too busy swearing at the incline on the left hadn side if it is where I think it is...


I reckon that might be the one you're thinking of


----------



## Linford (29 Apr 2013)

Leavesden Studio's on Friday just gone


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Apr 2013)

Blossom time in West Woodhay:-


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Apr 2013)




----------



## Linford (30 Apr 2013)




----------



## betty swollocks (1 May 2013)

Perfect Mayday Morn West Woodhay.


----------



## Alex H (1 May 2013)

Excitement in sleepy rural France  *and on a Bank Holiday *


----------



## betty swollocks (1 May 2013)

Forget Me Nots........I think.


----------



## betty swollocks (1 May 2013)

The Bourne Rivulet: no conspiracy.


----------



## benb (1 May 2013)

Lighthouse by Ben Bawden, on Flickr


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2013)

from this day 2 years ago, when we were on tour. Not planned and never really appreciated we were cycling through the tulip area of the Netherlands, it just happened and we stopped to photo it.




and


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 May 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> from this day 2 years ago, when we were on tour. Not planned and never really appreciated we were cycling through the tulip area of the Netherlands, it just happened and we stopped to photo it.
> View attachment 22662
> 
> and
> View attachment 22663


Interesting brace of pics: the first is a cracking photo, the second's just a load of tulips. (No offense.)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Interesting brace of pics: the first is a cracking photo, the second's just a load of tulips. (No offense.)


they were memories, showing the way the fields just go on and on. was really difficult finding 3 almost same height and in the same plane to keep in focus, but seperate enough from the others to stand out. not quite there for that, but great memories from our world tour all the same. better for being unplanned


----------



## on the road (2 May 2013)

The Albert Dock, Liverpool


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 May 2013)

A photo from work today. It's a quick stitch of 11 jpg shots, straight out of the camera - just stitched together, cropped and resized. I'll fiddle with the RAW versions later on


----------



## MontyVeda (2 May 2013)

is that up by Dufton? Great photo anyhow!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 May 2013)

Yeah it's High Cup Hick, just above Dufton


----------



## coffeejo (2 May 2013)

@Ffoeg - that composite is amazing. 

Busy on May Day:


----------



## PocketFrog (2 May 2013)

Some shots from my trip to the US.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2013)

One from today that I thought came out quite well:






I went to an event on the Apley Estate, near Bridgnorth. They had a falconry display which included a collection of more unusual birds, including this Bald Eagle.


----------



## Alex H (4 May 2013)

Scrap Man at the Eden Project


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 May 2013)

The Liver Birds


----------



## PocketFrog (4 May 2013)

Got a few today out at Dalby forest (Bike-less, unfortunately!)


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 May 2013)

the former littlewoods building, wavertree


----------



## Rezillo (5 May 2013)

The tower at Shrubland Hall park in Suffolk today:


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 May 2013)

Good day for airliner shots today!


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 May 2013)

Couple from yesterday...


----------



## Renard (9 May 2013)

Some shots taken last month in Portpatrick...



http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/sets/


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2013)

Renard said:


> Some shots taken last month in Portpatrick...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/sets/


 
Kati likes having her photo taken.


----------



## Renard (9 May 2013)

Speicher said:


> Kati likes having her photo taken.


She does!...http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/8723444428/in/photostream


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 May 2013)

Castle Park, Bristol


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2441731, member: 9609"]....




[/quote]

there is some goregous light in that photo. thank you. (love the skylark as well, but landscape and light are my favourites.)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 May 2013)

Found this little fella trying to walk up the mountain at Kantara...probably snake food now...there were lots of snakes out there...black ones (apparently harmless) and brown ones (apparently deadly)

I tried to give it water....had to leave it...let nature take it's course etc


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 May 2013)

What is out there?


----------



## bicyclos (11 May 2013)

Recent CC walk with Colin j and Cubist, photo taken with a cheap Kodak easyshare C195 I bought from ebuyer a few years ago I use as a pocket camera. Out of the 63 photos I took on the walk this one seems to stand out and I like for some reason.


----------



## ColinJ (11 May 2013)

bicyclos said:


> Recent CC walk with Colin j and Cubist, photo taken with a cheap Kodak easyshare C195 I bought from ebuyer a few years ago I use as a pocket camera. Out of the 63 photos I took on the walk this one seems to stand out and I like for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 23140​


Yes - I liked that one too. Our local dry stone walls and bleak moorland with brooding clouds hanging over them.

Here's one I took on a ride with Globalti a few years ago. (I used a cheap Fujifilm digital camera and cropped the picture to get this. There were some unappealing objects which I didn't want in it.)


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I used a cheap Fujifilm digital camera and cropped the picture to get this. There were some unappealing objects which I didn't want in it.


Globalti?


----------



## Archie_tect (12 May 2013)

From the top of Catbells... I love to remember the quiet calm of that moment, out of the wind watching the clouds scudding by... just the occasional far distant rip of a motorbike or a plane way overhead on it's way to America from Heathrow.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Globalti?


Ha ha! 

Ugly fencing, rusty agricultural equipment, that kind of thing.

Here's a coincidence ...

The Fuji camera hasn't been used since last autumn when I bought a smartphone which has a camera capable of that quality of photograph (good enough for posting on the web or emailing to friends and family, though probably not good enough to print). I just got a call from a friend who has just gone down to Cornwall for a holiday and has forgotten to take her camera. She wants me to post my Fuji camera down to her tomorrow so she can take some holiday snaps!


----------



## coffeejo (12 May 2013)

The village church last Sunday:


----------



## john59 (12 May 2013)

coffeejo said:


> The village church last Sunday:
> View attachment 23152


Very nice.


----------



## coffeejo (12 May 2013)

john59 said:


> Very nice.


Thanks.  Not quite the angle I wanted, but the dog was fussing and the pavement was filled with people and kids going to and from the village shop for ice cream so I bid a hasty retreat. Got the colours spot on though. The church put flower boxes on the whole length of the wall that runs alongside the road and there's at least one type of flower on the go for most of the year. It's beautiful and is _almost_ enough for me to forgive them for polluting the night sky and banishing the stars by lighting up the tower as soon as it gets dark.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 May 2013)

Some arty treatment of one of my "Another Place" images...


----------



## coffeejo (14 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2453393, member: 9609"]Quite an optical illusion as well, all the hills in front get slightly higher






I am standing at 310m,
hill 'A' = 327m
hill 'B' = 336m (nearly hidden away down there)
hill 'C' = 403m
hill 'D' = 564m

Hill 'B' looks so much lower but is actually 26m higher than where I am standing. But interestingly when you stand on hill 'B' you look down to 'A' and where I took this photo.[/quote]


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2453393, member: 9609"]Quite an optical illusion as well, all the hills in front get slightly higher






I am standing at 310m,
hill 'A' = 327m
hill 'B' = 336m (nearly hidden away down there)
hill 'C' = 403m
hill 'D' = 564m

Hill 'B' looks so much lower but is actually 26m higher than where I am standing. But interestingly when you stand on hill 'B' you look down to 'A' and where I took this photo.[/quote]

perhaps it is my mountaineering experience - or living in the Lakes, Pennines or Scotland, but that is the order I had them in.
If I had to guess I would say the one off to the right is around the 600m height or so, but it could be a touch further away that in seems which would put it more around 650m? though I could be totally wrong given I have not been out of the house in the last 2 weeks from ill health and am just really enjoying the light in this photo!


----------



## Octet (14 May 2013)

I photograph I took of the Millennium Centre in Cardiff.


----------



## Martyn H (14 May 2013)

Reiver, where are those hills - they look familiar?


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2013)

Martyn H said:


> Reiver, where are those hills - they look familiar?


The file name is a clue!  (Cheviots/Sunnyside Hill)


----------



## Martyn H (14 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> The file name is a clue!  (Cheviots/Sunnyside Hill)


Doh!  must pay more attention in future!


----------



## john59 (15 May 2013)

Some shots from Thailand.












John


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 May 2013)

I spent about half an hour with this nosey parker this evening, and very fruitful and mellow it was too


----------



## Alex H (17 May 2013)




----------



## laurence (17 May 2013)

my picture of moorhens was the BBC Springwatch photo of the day yesterday! whoop!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2458165, member: 9609"]Don't be shy, stick it on here so we can all see - and can I have a link to the springwatch photo of the day, I want to enter my Razorbills from St Abbs Head
[/quote]

Be careful with submitting pictures to the BBC. Like quite a lot of other major corporations, they used to say that by simply entering the competition you are surrendering all copyright, useage etc of the photo - not even if you are a winner. You give them free use of your picture and the only thing you get for your name by the photo, they have free use of it forever. That was the situation a few years ago, I have not checked it out since leaving the country 2 years ago, but I am afraid T&C's like that on any competition, stops me even considering entering my photos, because I have sold some in the past. Not wanting to put you off, but if copyright is important to you (such as selling pictures in the future) you could find yourself without that right simply by entering the competition.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2458196, member: 9609"]To be honest I'm not that bothered, if one of my photos inspired one other person into realising just how fantastic our wildlife is, then that would be enough for me.[/quote]
fair enough. 

I was that way at first, but once I started selling my landscape work, things changed along with my 'status' as a semi-pro. Ironically one of my best landscape shots, was taken in my late teens when I held the same view. If it got people to appreciate the outdoors. It was my late Grannie that convinced me to check T&C on competitions and that has saved me from loosing copyright of that picture. It does not stop me entering some shots but they will not be my best/favourites. it is just I don't like seeing major cooperations use the general public in this way and often without their knowledge. Neither do many on the photography forum I am a member of.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2458222, member: 9609"]Is there something like that with Facebook (I have nothing to do facebook) but I understand anything you put on there becomes their property ???
I don't think I'm too bothered what the BBC does with a picture of mine, but I do take your point on some of these competitions whos real aim must be to get free quality images.

Does Shaun now have full copyright over every thing on CC ? [/quote]

sorry got distracted by a tree creeper going up a tree about 3m from the window I am sitting at. Don't have a lens longer than 200mm anymore, so can't do anything, but the light is very poor as well so would have been a difficult shot.

Yep - Facebook via Instagram have tried something similar, but it only applies if you allow them to resize your picture or edit it accordingly. I have not really followed it because I don't have a facebook account either!

I don't think @Shaun has any of the T&C's thankfully! (but have to confess to not having actually double checked.... )


----------



## laurence (17 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2458165, member: 9609"]Don't be shy, stick it on here so we can all see - and can I have a link to the springwatch photo of the day, I want to enter my Razorbills from St Abbs Head
[/quote]

you just have to enter your photos on their Flickr page and they chose their favourite each day.

this was my shot


----------



## Shaun (17 May 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I don't think @Shaun has any of the T&C's thankfully! (but have to confess to not having actually double checked.... )


 
No, nothing like that - I wouldn't want to take ownership or copyright of anyone else's work. About the only thing I might possibly add (although it's not been an issue to date) is something along the lines that by posting your stuff you grant us a non-exclusive license to display it (or whatever the technical phrasing would be).

Nope - your work, is your work - I'd just be happy to have you share it with the membership.


----------



## inkd (18 May 2013)

A few pics from todays family walk at Hawkhill in the new forest.


----------



## bicyclos (18 May 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> I spent about half an hour with this nosey parker this evening, and very fruitful and mellow it was too
> View attachment 23360


Really nice photo and it can be quite serene spending time with such a wonderful creature. Like the monochrome !


----------



## on the road (19 May 2013)

*Great Crested Grebe*
This is a rare sight because they are not normally seen round these parts


----------



## Fnaar (19 May 2013)

inkd said:


> View attachment 23429
> [/ATTACH]


wow, such an amazing pink!


----------



## Alex H (19 May 2013)

Common Hoopoe


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 May 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 20519 (20 May 2013)




----------



## Kies (20 May 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (20 May 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (23 May 2013)

+


----------



## betty swollocks (23 May 2013)

_*Buddleia, the butterfly bush, outside me mum's. It is Buddleia, isn't it?*_
_*Further research reveals that it's a Lilac:-*_


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 May 2013)

I didn't realise till I looked at the photos on the computer that continuous photo mode sets the quality to the lowest  By the way, Flickr now gives you a free Terabyte of space - I love it!

Lotus Esprit



DSCF9325 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF9168 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF9161 by jazloc, on Flickr

Some motorcycles



DSCF9227 by jazloc, on Flickr




DSCF9130 by jazloc, on Flickr

A pigeon



DSCF9253 by jazloc, on Flickr

and a cyclist 



DSCF9116 by jazloc, on Flickr


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (25 May 2013)

Haaf Netters in the Solway






If you've no idea what Haaf Netting is, then here's some gen


----------



## Rezillo (25 May 2013)

Sunset tonight from our front door.


----------



## Alex H (26 May 2013)

Danish Cyclists 







Bike for a Bass Drummer ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 May 2013)

Admiral Kuznetsov in Liverpool over the weekend


----------



## dave r (27 May 2013)

A recent trip to the Welsh Mountain Zoo and a very mellow bear





plus a Lizard sat on its branch like it owned the place


----------



## Alex H (28 May 2013)

Surprising when you first see it, but I can see it makes sense in an all wood hotel


----------



## dave r (28 May 2013)

Alex H said:


> Surprising when you first see it, but I can see it makes sense in an all wood hotel


 
I'm surprised they didn't hide that and the associated pipe work.


----------



## Alex H (28 May 2013)

dave r said:


> I'm surprised they didn't hide that and the associated pipe work.


 
So am I  It's in every room - the pipes must be about 10cm


----------



## Archie_tect (28 May 2013)

Alex, tell me it's not finished yet...


----------



## PocketFrog (28 May 2013)

I had a very photographic day on Saturday. 

Love them blue skies!






The plants are loving it






As are the Duck family!











Then I went out to watch a mates band, Lost in Olympus (Check them out, they are awesome!)































Then on the walk home I took this just to be artsy and stuff and pretend I know what i'm doing.






The car drivers must have thought I was a nut propping my camera in the railing and pointing at them for a few seconds staying perfectly still! ha ha


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 May 2013)

Gazelle


----------



## Alex H (28 May 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> Alex, tell me it's not finished yet...


 
It's not finished yet..............

(it is, and has been for many years, I think)


----------



## matthat (29 May 2013)

on the road said:


> Liverpool's Anglican Cathedral. I'm always amazed at the way it dominates the skyline.


 


Cyclist33 said:


> Windsor Road? One of my "frequent flyers"! Will post a couple of cathedral pics later. I did my mum a Boots photobook for Xmas of shots inside and outside the Anglican. Great stuff!
> 
> Always annoys me though that once you get to within a mile of it, from many angles there are no signposts to it and it can't be seen!


 
Thats a different angle than what i normally see it and cannot think where you are stood!! Usual viewpoints are from the dock rd or parli street so next time out i will have to investigate!!


----------



## matthat (29 May 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Coming in to land...
> View attachment 22263


 
Baileys lane!!! We must meet sometime your pics are getting closer to home every time i scroll down!!! LOL


----------



## matthat (29 May 2013)

These are some of my favorite pics from the last few years! All are taken from phones as i don't own a proper camera!! They might not be of the best quality but they all capture the moment perfectly,
!st off 2 of my cats Woody is pic1 and Gizmo pic2







Don't know why this isn't bigger but my Grandma in law holding a tupperware tub! She's 100 in 6 weeks!!




My gorgeous niece just messing around but I think the pics a cracker!




And last but not least my younger sis in law with our niece and nephew!






Grandma feeding grandson Reece





These are my faves hope its not to many to share


----------



## on the road (29 May 2013)

matthat said:


> Thats a different angle than what i normally see it and cannot think where you are stood!! Usual viewpoints are from the dock rd or parli street so next time out i will have to investigate!!


From the top of Windsor Street at the junction with North Hill Street.


----------



## on the road (29 May 2013)

The Anglican Cathedral from a different angle


----------



## coffeejo (29 May 2013)




----------



## Fnaar (29 May 2013)

I took a similar (though not as good  ) shot to Reiver's last week, up at Windy Gyle


----------



## coffeejo (29 May 2013)

Fnaar said:


> I took a similar (though not as good  ) shot to Reiver's last week, up at Windy Gyle
> View attachment 23931


 
Ouch


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 May 2013)

Couple of alternate cathedral views...


----------



## Archie_tect (29 May 2013)

I've always been disappointed by the Anglican Cathedral, it's such an heavy brute of a building... cathedrals should soar and be inspirational. [Compare it to the RC one.... which is even better on the inside on a sunny day...]
I believe George Gilbert-Scott got the external mass and heaviness of the masonry completely out of proportion


----------



## Alex H (29 May 2013)

Danish Door (Ribe old town hall)


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 May 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> I've always been disappointed by the Anglican Cathedral, it's such an heavy brute of a building... cathedrals should soar and be inspirational. [Compare it to the RC one.... which is even better on the inside on a sunny day...]
> I believe George Gilbert-Scott got the external mass and heaviness of the masonry completely out of proportion



it certainly soars acoustically, and the interior is awe inspiring.

stu


----------



## Archie_tect (29 May 2013)

That's true but the outside should be inspirational too....


----------



## Alex H (30 May 2013)

Swedish multi-person bike






The Vasa (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasa_(ship))

Model in original colours
















Spot the toilet


----------



## laurence (30 May 2013)

Alex H said:


> Swedish multi-person bike
> 
> The Vasa (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vasa_(ship))
> 
> ...


 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, i LOVE the Vasa museum. it looks as if Terry Gilliam designed it and my first thought on seeing it was "that'll never float". which it didn't.


----------



## Goldcoast (31 May 2013)

Just found the details to my old flikr account and found these photo's from Clacton airshow from a number of years ago






[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/52838097@N00/284046789/]




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/52838097@N00/284046770/]




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/52838097@N00/284046755/]




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/52838097@N00/284046725/]




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/52838097@N00/284046648/]




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/52838097@N00/284046667/]


http://www.flickr.com/photos/52838097@N00/284046667/[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## PocketFrog (1 Jun 2013)

Went to the Harewood Vintage Hillclimb today


----------



## Summerking (1 Jun 2013)

Sunrise from my shed, getting the bike ready for a pre-breakfast ride


----------



## on the road (2 Jun 2013)

Took these last year.

Ryanair Boeing 737 coming in to land at Liverpool Airport





Easyjet airbus A319 coming in to land at Liverpool Airport


----------



## PocketFrog (2 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2483075, member: 9609"]That looks awesome, what is it? could that be an Aston Martin badge on the front. Big V8, bet it sounds good[/quote]

It's the Napier Bentley - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napier-Bentley

It had some awesome power, not as much tyre smoke as usual though!


----------



## Alex H (2 Jun 2013)

Range 600! Fire when ready!


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jun 2013)

A tribute act...


----------



## paul04 (2 Jun 2013)

Took this panoramic picture using my new samsung galaxy s4, it was taken in Hyde(manchester)
the centre of the picture is manchester its self, to the right oldham and rochdale, and to the left warrington,
1st time testing this out on the phone.


----------



## betty swollocks (3 Jun 2013)




----------



## Alex H (3 Jun 2013)

Oh! Sorry


----------



## Oxo (3 Jun 2013)

Alex H said:


> Oh! Sorry


 
Rocky Horror Show?


----------



## Rezillo (3 Jun 2013)

Alex H said:


> Range 600! Fire when ready!


 
I think 600 yards is a bit far away to positively identify George Osborne but it's worth a punt.


----------



## Alex H (4 Jun 2013)

Egeskov Slot, Denmark






With Harry Potter style hedges


----------



## Alex H (4 Jun 2013)




----------



## betty swollocks (4 Jun 2013)

Taken on ride home from work today:-


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Jun 2013)

The local duckpond this evening... after a few hours in the saddle, I got home but the evening light was entrancing so I went out and just took some general moseying shots...


----------



## matthat (4 Jun 2013)

Taken in my niece and nephew's back garden whilst childminding this evening.


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Jun 2013)

Campion:-


----------



## Octet (7 Jun 2013)

Unfortunately I didn't really have much time to prepare for this one, the storm was so sudden and ended very, very quickly. (Excuse the water droplets and it being slightly out of focus... I wasn't prepared to go outside for this one).


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jun 2013)

Octet said:


> Unfortunately I didn't really have much time to prepare for this one, the storm was so sudden and ended very, very quickly. (Excuse the water droplets and it being slightly out of focus...* I wasn't prepared to go outside for this one*).
> 
> View attachment 24362
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex H (7 Jun 2013)

I've posted some of these before, but now as I'm in Berlin celebrating my birthday, I thought you might like to see the difference between 1982 and today.



































the route of the wall is now marked like this


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jun 2013)

betty swollocks said:


> Taken on ride home from work today:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful.

I wish my ride home looked like that.


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Jun 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I wish my ride home looked like that.


 
I love this avenue of trees. I've taken pics of it in all weathers and all seasons. It always looks different and it's always special.


----------



## Alex H (8 Jun 2013)

Errr............


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Jun 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2013)




----------



## betty swollocks (9 Jun 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2013)

Pic from the garden today


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2013)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 24528


 

I'm not one to talk, but is that a wee bit harsh a relief, maybe?

Good camera??

Stu


----------



## betty swollocks (9 Jun 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> I'm not one to talk, but is that a wee bit harsh a relief, maybe?
> 
> Good camera??
> 
> Stu


I took loads. That was my fave. Here's an outtake:-


----------



## Renard (9 Jun 2013)

I took some photos on a cycling trip to the Isle of Lewis at the end of May. I cycled up to the Butt of Lewis on the bank holiday Monday and then down the west coast before returning to Stornoway on the Friday.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/


----------



## HovR (9 Jun 2013)

My view out of my tent in the morning whilst wild camping on the shores of Loch Etive.


----------



## pplpilot (10 Jun 2013)

Some from Cosford Air show this weekend... 

Needs no introduction -






I have 1000's of Red Arrows photographs for over the years, I could never choose a favourite. 











Euro fighter -






Lancaster -


----------



## PocketFrog (10 Jun 2013)

pplpilot said:


>



Love both of these, really atmospheric!


----------



## pplpilot (10 Jun 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> Love both of these, really atmospheric!


 

Thank you.


----------



## PocketFrog (10 Jun 2013)

You're very welcome! What lens did you shoot with for the day? I'm planning for my visit to Duxford next month and i'm thinking of going with two cameras - one with a 100-400mm and another with an 18-55mm for close up.


----------



## pplpilot (10 Jun 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> You're very welcome! What lens did you shoot with for the day? I'm planning for my visit to Duxford next month and i'm thinking of going with two cameras - one with a 100-400mm and another with an 18-55mm for close up.


 

Take both, no reason not to. Load them up with a decent polariser too to deepen the blue sky, the weather this weekend was perfect, especially later on when the sun moved around to the right, perfect for the polariser to work at its best.

Normally I have 2 bodies - I borrow a 300/2.8 and use a 1.4 extender sometimes and/or use my camera in DX mode rather then FX to pull the planes in a bit, the ones ive posted here are with a Nikon 180/2.8 for the closer stuff on the second body. I have a 24-70/2.8 for the static and for getting wider shots of the sky (if your close enough to the flight line dependent on display too, although I didn't use it this weekend.


----------



## PocketFrog (10 Jun 2013)

pplpilot said:


> if your close enough to the flight line dependent on display too



I get there at opening time with my wind-breakers.... yeah, i'm THAT guy!


----------



## pplpilot (10 Jun 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> I get there at opening time with my wind-breakers.... yeah, i'm THAT guy!


 

Next to me then!


----------



## HovR (10 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2496133, member: 9609"]how were the midges[/quote]


Surprisingly they weren't bad at all. I normally spend a week or two a year up in Scotland, and this year was definitely the best I can remember in terms of how few midges there were.


----------



## PocketFrog (10 Jun 2013)

derrick said:


> Loving that Vulcan, saw one fly at farnborough air show when i was 12, Wow that was 49 years ago, it looks in better nick than me.


 

She's the only one left and won't be flying for much longer unless the funding can be raised (£400,000) before October!


----------



## on the road (11 Jun 2013)

Boeing 747
Kalitta Air travelling from New York to Amsterdam at 34975 ft and 547 mph


----------



## marzjennings (11 Jun 2013)

HovR said:


> My view out of my tent in the morning whilst wild camping on the shores of Loch Etive.
> 
> View attachment 24550


 


Funny, here's a picture of my view last weekend over looking Puget Sound...


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jun 2013)

Austria, 2007





Taken on one of these... https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=l...x-dmc-lz3%2F4505-6501_7-31660593.html;440;330


----------



## Goldcoast (11 Jun 2013)

pplpilot said:


> Some from Cosford Air show this weekend...
> 
> Needs no introduction -
> 
> ...


Very very nice! - duffs cap (if I had one)


----------



## betty swollocks (12 Jun 2013)

Dismounted for the first time ever ascending Walbury Hill this morning:-


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Jun 2013)

The Sage in Gateshead taken from the Tyne Bridge on Sunday... didn't mean to catch the car in it but I like the way the VW curves fit in!


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jun 2013)




----------



## betty swollocks (13 Jun 2013)

Periwinkle on Walbury Hill this morning. Should really be called a 'pentawinkle'..........


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Jun 2013)

Roses are white, cyclists are blue, I haven't been cycling, but I like walking too!


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Jun 2013)




----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2013)

First "one I like" photo from the new camera:






Colour's not right but it was ten o'clock at night and I didn't have a clue what button/dial did what


----------



## TVC (16 Jun 2013)

Thailand


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2013)

Starting to feel a bit more confident with the camera. Love, love, love the viewfinder but the touchscreen is extremely useful as well. Long, long way to go (and no, I'm not shooting in RAW yet) but I'm slowly getting over the "red alert! WTF have I done?" stage and starting to see what I might be able to do once I learn how.


----------



## Haitch (16 Jun 2013)

coffeejo said:


> View attachment 24840



Fantastic photo! What camera is it?


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2013)

Alan H said:


> Fantastic photo! What camera is it?


 
Thanks 

It's the Panasonic Lumix G5. I've had it for 48 hours now. Still very much >>


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Jun 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's the Panasonic Lumix G5. I've had it for 48 hours now. Still very much >>


What software are you using for post-processing?

Nice photos by the way


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2013)

Some in windows photo gallery or whatever it's called, some in a trial version of Adobe Elements while I try to decide if it's worth buying it and others in Gimp which is great but a bit too technical for me


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Jun 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Some in windows photo gallery or whatever it's called, some in a trial version of Adobe Elements while I try to decide if it's worth buying it and others in Gimp which is great but a bit too technical for me


Lightroom is very, very worthwhile.

And by shooting in RAW you will be able to make -among other things - some subtle changes in white balance which I think you will find improves your photos. The ones you posted, while very nice, are a bit warm in tone. This is oh so easily fixed


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2013)

I shall go out tomorrow and have a play.


----------



## hoopdriver (16 Jun 2013)

Have fun! You are clearly enjoying your new camera!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2013)




----------



## john59 (16 Jun 2013)

John


----------



## theloafer (16 Jun 2013)

hey coffeejo....greats pics looks like your getting the hang of that new camera


----------



## betty swollocks (17 Jun 2013)

Blue field of Borage near Peasemore


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (17 Jun 2013)




----------



## betty swollocks (19 Jun 2013)

White field of oxeye daisies near Chilton Foliat:-


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Jun 2013)

Even though I'd get terrible hayfever, I'd love to be there! Nice pic indeed. I think the see-sawing slants are interestingly picked out.

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Jun 2013)

Someone's hot-as-hell bike, Chester, on Sunday last...


----------



## derrick (20 Jun 2013)

Am proud of this one.


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Jun 2013)

Yesterday I treated myself to a Samsung ST200F Wifi compact point n shoot camera. The Wifi is particularly tricksy but I guess it does work, just!

It's not a patch on my Sony mirrorless ILC, obviously, but much more portable (pocket-sized) - I just wish setting these things up was less of a faff.

Stu


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Jun 2013)

It's foggy on the Tyne...


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2013)

Still working my way through the hundreds of photos I took earlier this week when my computer was out of action but I'm pretty pleased with this one:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jun 2013)

derrick said:


> Am proud of this one.


 
Shlurp, if it's a competition, you win!


----------



## matthat (22 Jun 2013)

Archie_tect said:


> View attachment 25127
> 
> It's foggy on the Tyne...


I feel a song coming on!!


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jun 2013)

I think this one sums up the feeling of isolation I had up on Caldbeck Common in a roaring headwind this afternoon


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Jun 2013)

mcshroom said:


> I think this one sums up the feeling of isolation I had up on Caldbeck Common in a roaring headwind this afternoon


It was much nicer when I was up there last Tuesday morning ...but you photo is more indicative of 'the usual'


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2013)




----------



## hoopdriver (23 Jun 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Still working my way through the hundreds of photos I took earlier this week when my computer was out of action but I'm pretty pleased with this one:
> 
> View attachment 25128


Nice and crisp


----------



## Haitch (23 Jun 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 25182



Excellent!


----------



## KEEF (23 Jun 2013)

i just like this


----------



## betty swollocks (26 Jun 2013)




----------



## ianjmcd (26 Jun 2013)

one of my favs from a shoot in paisley abbey


----------



## on the road (27 Jun 2013)

Great Crested Grebe





They are rare around these parts and this is the first year that they've been here.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jun 2013)

I'm stuck in Oman with work, so to entertain myself I went to inspect the finish route for stage 4 of this year's Tour of Oman. It was brutal, climbing switch backs through some of the most inhospitable mountain deserts in the world, and I was driving a 4x4, cant imagine ever cycling that. the road climbs over 1,500 metres in less than 20km


----------



## on the road (27 Jun 2013)

on the road said:


> Great Crested Grebe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just been informed that this photo will appear in the Liverpool Echo on on its Flickr page on Saturday.


----------



## Tight Git (27 Jun 2013)

It's lovely seeing them with the grebelets (?) on their backs - used to watch them at Attenborough nature reserve near Nottingham many years ago.

What camera/lens were you using?


----------



## laurence (27 Jun 2013)

Tight Git said:


> It's lovely seeing them with the grebelets (?) on their backs - used to watch them at Attenborough nature reserve near Nottingham many years ago.


 
i've not seen any Great Crested Grebelets this year, only Little Grebelets.

On The Road, that's a cracking shot


----------



## craigwend (27 Jun 2013)

Top of Arton Gill (Dentdale)






Lost in the woods - the map did not help!


----------



## on the road (27 Jun 2013)

Tight Git said:


> It's lovely seeing them with the grebelets (?) on their backs - used to watch them at Attenborough nature reserve near Nottingham many years ago.
> 
> What camera/lens were you using?


Is that what they're called? I think I could be forgiven for not knowing the official name for them seeing as we don't normally get them round here 

Anyway I used a 24 year old 300mm Minolta lens on a Sony a330.

The trick is to put it on multi shot and don't let go of the shutter button, you are bound to get at least one good shot out of a few hundred.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2013)

Our Clematis has come into flower


----------



## john59 (2 Jul 2013)

John


----------



## Herbie (2 Jul 2013)

john59 said:


> John


----------



## Renard (4 Jul 2013)

A big wave taken at Burghead harbour on the Moray Firth last weekend...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/9211075178/in/photostream/


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Jul 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Jul 2013)

Woolston Weir yesterday early morning


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Jul 2013)

Out near Farnborough - the village in the Berkshire Downs, not the town:-


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Jul 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Woolston Weir yesterday early morning
> View attachment 25791


 

That's a really nice photo, did you know you were holding your pencil in front of the lens though?


----------



## Trickedem (8 Jul 2013)

Took this picture on Saturday as I rode through Rutland. I know we've already had a nice poppy picture from @ianrauk but I couldn't resist.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Jul 2013)

Healthy eating at a bbq yesterday evening:


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Jul 2013)

Spotted this wee chap making a few adjustments 

Massive concentration!


----------



## betty swollocks (11 Jul 2013)

In the lee of Watership Down, a sea of white poppies:-


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (11 Jul 2013)

betty swollocks said:


> In the lee of Watership Down, a sea of white poppies:-


Pharmaceutical opium  for (Macfarlan Smith perhaps?)


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jul 2013)

Contrails at sunset today


----------



## Renard (12 Jul 2013)

Pastoral scenes near Lanark...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/sets/72157634612698950/


----------



## laurence (12 Jul 2013)

i have a new camera!!!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jul 2013)

Boat came through the swing bridges tonight!


----------



## Alex H (14 Jul 2013)

Dragonfly


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2013)

Venice


----------



## john59 (15 Jul 2013)

A few from my daughters wedding, a great day! Taken on Samsung Galaxy S2 phone & Panasonic DMC-TZ7.


















John


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2013)

View of Grasmere lake whilst on a walk last week.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 25182


 
great photie


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2013)

I'm glad this fella, a Bull Shark, was in an aquarium and there was a large slab of glass between us, he swam at the glass then turned away at the last second.


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Jul 2013)

Plodding...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 Jul 2013)

I took this somewhere near Glencoe recently




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alex H (16 Jul 2013)

*FEED ME!!*


----------



## Herbie (16 Jul 2013)

Conversationalist statues at South Sheilds


----------



## PocketFrog (18 Jul 2013)

A few from Legends on Saturday:


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> A few from Legends on Saturday:


They're all great but I love this one.


----------



## PocketFrog (18 Jul 2013)

coffeejo said:


> They're all great but I love this one.


 

Thank you  I like that one too - I accidentally de-saturated it and went... hey, wait a minute! ha ha

I like this one too, i've been trying to get used to shooting people - I never realised how confident you need to be to take a great photo of someone!:


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Jul 2013)

Pics taken this afternoon along the Kennet & Avon Canal:-


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Jul 2013)

coffeejo said:


> They're all great but I love this one.




Me too. It has a sense of either the present walking into the past, or the past walking into the present

Great stuff.

GC


----------



## PocketFrog (20 Jul 2013)

betty swollocks said:


> Pics taken this afternoon along the Kennet & Avon Canal:-


 


Wow, that is unreal! I love how it's wings look like an industrial sculpture - Great shot!


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Jul 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> Wow, that is unreal! I love how it's wings look like an industrial sculpture - Great shot!


 
I was very pleased with that. Looks even better in high-res.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2013)

Unusual Sign in Cotton In The Elms this morning, I must have been past it half a dozen times without taking a lot of notice of it.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Jul 2013)




----------



## betty swollocks (21 Jul 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Jul 2013)

Swans at Pennington Flash this evening...


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jul 2013)

Just got back from WOMAD - fantastic! 

Had a glance thru' the Guardian's 'take a better photo' guide last weekend - mostly pretty obvious stuff, and I didn't exactly study it. But one tip stuck with me: 'If it's overcast, try switching to B/W'. I'm glad it did...


----------



## betty swollocks (29 Jul 2013)

In the garden at work.


----------



## Alex H (30 Jul 2013)

Airshow by the Fédération Française de Planeur Légers Motorisés

Class 1 Paramoteur





Class 2 Pendulaire








Class 3 Multiaxe





Class 4 Autogire





Helicopter





And a few kites


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jul 2013)

Took this on Le Jog recently in the Yorkshire dales...then messed around in my phone with it


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Took this on Le Jog recently in the Yorkshire dales...then messed around in my phone with it


Very weird looking  , but strangely likeable.

It reminds me of photos taken on infrared film.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Took this on Le Jog recently in the Yorkshire dales...then messed around in my phone with it


 

This looks like an alien landscape, very pretty.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jul 2013)

dave r said:


> This looks like an alien landscape, very pretty.




.well it was Yorkshire


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


>


Yours I assume


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Jul 2013)

Just found this thread, here are some of mine


























Yes you are seeing this correctly































I could go on but I'll give you a break for now ;-)


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Jul 2013)

Just a few, then 

All good though. I really love the doggie one and the first one - has an incredible sense of layered depth.

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Jul 2013)

Oh go on then.

Popped down the local weir this evening after another day stuck inside with the dreaded lurgy - I was going nuts - and practised with my newly acquired classic Hexanon zoom lens (among others)...


----------



## Joffey (30 Jul 2013)

I went out for a ride on Saturday in Flamborough and snapped this on my iPhone. I think it's a pretty decent shot!!


----------



## Alex H (1 Aug 2013)

Chateau at Jumilhac-le-Grand

The first public monument I've been in where *any* photography is not allowed


----------



## Alex H (1 Aug 2013)

Shoe repairer's in St Yriex La Perche

One for @Fnaar I think


----------



## PocketFrog (1 Aug 2013)

Random Passe Têtes (I had to google the name... "Head-through-Hole-Photo-Thingy...I'm feeling lucky!") in Leeds last Weekend.


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Aug 2013)

Woolston Weir this evening...


----------



## Alex H (2 Aug 2013)

Hollyhock + bee + gendarme beetle


----------



## betty swollocks (2 Aug 2013)

Crowded branch:-


----------



## john59 (2 Aug 2013)

I spent a week up in south west Scotland for a wedding but also had some early morning cycling before the family were awake. Here are some photographs.

Mull Of Gallowway.




Grave stone.




A ride over the moors from New Luce.




Glenluce.




Stairhaven.




Dursley Pederson.




Boneshaker.




John


----------



## Joffey (3 Aug 2013)

Here's another one of the Flamborough coast from today's ride along the cliffs:


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Aug 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> Wow, that is unreal! I love how it's wings look like an industrial sculpture - Great shot!


 

Such beautiful creatures


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Aug 2013)

Sandyachting at Hoylake today...


----------



## PocketFrog (4 Aug 2013)

Calling on the collective experience of the talent and experience in this thread! 

My current set up is very 'entry' level:

Canon 1100D
18-55 EFS IS
50mm 1.8 mkII
75-300mm EF Zoom

My question is, if I had some funds to put into my hobby would you upgrade the body at this point or continue to invest in Glass? I've been fancying the new Canon 70D, especially as I want to move into taking video.


----------



## Rezillo (4 Aug 2013)

Felixstowe this afternoon:


----------



## Renard (5 Aug 2013)

A beach on the west coast of the Isle of Coll.


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Aug 2013)

A duck.


----------



## john59 (6 Aug 2013)

A shot from today! Taken on a Canon 7D & Sigma 70 - 200 lens

MS Queen Elizabeth.





John


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Aug 2013)




----------



## laurence (6 Aug 2013)

PocketFrog said:


> Calling on the collective experience of the talent and experience in this thread!
> 
> My current set up is very 'entry' level:
> 
> ...


 
glass. you can never have enough lenses.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Aug 2013)

Renard said:


> View attachment 27254
> 
> 
> A beach on the west coast of the Isle of Coll.



Bit crowded innit!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2013)

laurence said:


> glass. you can never have enough lenses.


50 1.4, and upgrade your telephoto if necessary.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Aug 2013)

Took this one yesterday


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Aug 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Aug 2013)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Aug 2013)

Sunset tonight up on mill hill




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Aug 2013)

Whilst I was cleaning the chain on my bike(after removing it) I was sitting in the sun working through each link in turn and my attention was drawn to the budlea tree to the side of the house. It is not a large budlea, but today could not have had less than 60 butterflies on it - a second smaller one a few metres away seemed to have just as many. Mostly peacocks, but some large white, some small white, a painted lady or two, a small tortoiseshell, a couple of meadow heaths and several comma butterflies.

What struck me more than anything were the shear numbers of peacock butterflies all of the same size & age, so I guess we have had a really sucessful caterpillar population this year as well!

Not great shots by any means, just taken on my small point and shoot compact. May be tomorrow or Saturday (weather & butterflies permitting I will get the big camera out and play).


















I have called the last one "how far can I do I have to go in?"


----------



## betty swollocks (9 Aug 2013)

Damselflies: Star Wars




inspiration:-


----------



## rich p (9 Aug 2013)

Here's couple I took on the South Downs the other day
A nice blue chicory





and a general view as I frolicked in the hay!!!!


----------



## RussellZero (9 Aug 2013)

Recent trip with bikes to Jersey, this was on the route to Corbiere lighthouse, and El Tico is a fantastic surf shack diner, excellent trip and lovely scenery, nice safe bike routes and green lanes everywhere for worry free riding.


----------



## betty swollocks (9 Aug 2013)

Butterfly collage:-


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Aug 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> Kids and bubbles...


 

Ta muchly for the likes. My niece's 2nd birthday party (that's her in the middle). She got two bubble machines, so we set them both going. 

Taken on my new Canon IXUS IS500, bought for £79 at Argos. A bargain, I thought - a great little camera, although battery life is short, and it has a separate charger, so a spare or two is a must. I bought it after years of using the camera on my smartphone - as a Nokia fan, I benefited from pretty decent camera phones for years until my latest upgrade when I got a Samsung Galaxy S3 (didn't fancy a Lumia, for some reason). The camera on that, while okay, doesn't seem as friendly as the Nokias - no dedicated shutter button for one thing - so I decided to splash out. I hope the Lumia 1020's available when I'm next ready for an upgrade. That looks stunning...


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Aug 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> Ta muchly for the likes. My niece's 2nd birthday party (that's her in the middle). She got two bubble machines, so we set them both going.
> 
> Taken on my new Canon IXUS IS500, bought for £79 at Argos. A bargain, I thought - a great little camera, although battery life is short, and it has a separate charger, so a spare or two is a must. I bought it after years of using the camera on my smartphone - as a Nokia fan, I benefited from pretty decent camera phones for years until my latest upgrade when I got a Samsung Galaxy S3 (didn't fancy a Lumia, for some reason). The camera on that, while okay, doesn't seem as friendly as the Nokias - no dedicated shutter button for one thing - so I decided to splash out. I hope the Lumia 1020's available when I'm next ready for an upgrade. That looks stunning...


 

I had the exact same camera on reserve at Argos but when I went in I plumped for a roughly equivalent Samsung instead, which I'm happy with, it fits my hands and has Wifi - although this is intermittently shite. Here's new my hamster...


----------



## marknotgeorge (10 Aug 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> I had the exact same camera on reserve at Argos but when I went in I plumped for a roughly equivalent Samsung instead, which I'm happy with, it fits my hands and has Wifi - although this is intermittently s***e.



Has yours got full manual exposure? That caught my eye in Tesco, which started me looking. By the time I'd finished looking, nowhere had stock of it or a similar Canon which I preferred at a price I could afford - only the replacements for too much. I saw the IXUS, and realised it'd stay in auto most of the time.


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Aug 2013)

Not sure what you mean by full manual exposure, but I think the answer is no. One "auto" setting, a Program setting where you can control everything *but* the exposure, aperture, shutter speed; and several novelty modes I don't really use!

I do have a "posh" camera too, so some of my photos are not from the Samsung!


----------



## marknotgeorge (10 Aug 2013)

The IXUS is my posh camera.  I had a Yashica SLR for my 18th. Didn't get on with it, so gave it my dad and got a Nikon compact. This was many moons ago, though...


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Aug 2013)

This is from my Sony NEX today - I must say the Samsung compact is good at close-ups but nothing like the NEX...


----------



## KEEF (10 Aug 2013)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Aug 2013)




----------



## shinigami (11 Aug 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> 2-weeks ago in Rome at he Trevi Fountain attempting some night shots using my DSLR.
> Mrs T saw it and was surprised I use it as my PC wallpaper as is "all blurred!"
> 
> Personally I felt it was one of he best I took and it was a fluke attempt too...
> ...


Very pretty (& the background is nice too)


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (11 Aug 2013)

shinigami said:


> Very pretty (& the background is nice too)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Aug 2013)

Losing 3-1 to Newport last Tuesday...not the seagulls finest hour


----------



## MrJamie (11 Aug 2013)

I'm not great with the old picture snapper yet, but I took a photo of one of the butterflies that hatched from our caterpillar kit and I thought it came out really well. @SatNavSaysStraightOn 's post reminded me


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Aug 2013)

I was a lucky boy at Woolston Weir today


----------



## john59 (11 Aug 2013)

Herring Gull.




John


----------



## john59 (11 Aug 2013)

HDR New Luce, church.




John


----------



## PocketFrog (11 Aug 2013)

Sometimes a camera can surprise you






I took this with my phone in the Yorkshire Dales, yesterday.


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Aug 2013)

Big Bee by marknotgeorge, on Flickr

Took my girls to Ilam yesterday, and a hulking great bee landed on the Drama Queen. It was licking her with it's proboscis, and wouldn't get off until I gently prised it off with my car key. At which point it dropped to the ground.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Aug 2013)

Got a bit of traffic on the old ship canal tonight


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Aug 2013)

International Space Stations over Rivington





Archie bored of shopping





Splash





POP


----------



## PocketFrog (12 Aug 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Archie bored of shopping



Absolutely beautiful shot, tells a really good story and the detail on poor old Archie is perfect. Love it!


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Aug 2013)

Been into photography for the last 15 years or so..

Here are a few of my recent favourites. 




TCR_6153.jpg by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Sebbe in the snow 2013 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Broadway Sunset by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Aug 2013)

View of my bridge tonight


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Aug 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Aug 2013)

Llama at Bewcastle Castle


----------



## BigonaBianchi (13 Aug 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

...its a pencil drawing I did and photographed...


----------



## KittyJay (13 Aug 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> Big Bee by marknotgeorge, on Flickr
> 
> Took my girls to Ilam yesterday, and a hulking great bee landed on the Drama Queen. It was licking her with it's proboscis, and wouldn't get off until I gently prised it off with my car key. At which point it dropped to the ground.


 
She doesn't look like a Drama Queen...Surely a Drama Queen would be running around shrieking and panicking?


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Aug 2013)

KittyJay said:


> She doesn't look like a Drama Queen...Surely a Drama Queen would be running around shrieking and panicking?



She can be a bit of a drama queen. She's the only kid I know to have had the phrase 'hind legs of a donkey' on her school report.


----------



## Octet (13 Aug 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 27600


 
I would certainly pay for a copy of that, it's amazing!
Is the lens flare natural or did you add it afterwards with editing software?


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Aug 2013)

Octet said:


> I would certainly pay for a copy of that, it's amazing!
> Is the lens flare natural or did you add it afterwards with editing software?



thanks! no, it came with the shot. i was quietly pleased!

stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Aug 2013)

Imagine my delight when I found this chappy out this morning!


----------



## Trickedem (14 Aug 2013)

Help All you photography fans. My trusty Canon S90 has broken again. I managed to fix it last time, but I think the time has now come to replace it. I've taken over 4000 photo's with it, some of which have actually been quite good (according to other people) and I use it nearly every day. 
So what should I get as a replacement? I want something with full manual control, fairly compact, reliable, good in low light. Anything else is a bonus. I would rather have great image quality and good low light capability than a really large zoom or high pixel count. Please let me have your recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Aug 2013)

Just got back from a long weekend in Suffolk. Lovely it was!


----------



## P.H (14 Aug 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> POP


 

It took me a second look to get what that was, great idea well executed. Did it work first time?


----------



## MattyP (15 Aug 2013)

Great pictures everyone! Here are a few of my favourites. Quality not great as both were shot on my mobile phone....





Knaresborough, North Yorkshire






First hill on my morning bike ride! Bullamoor Road, Northallerton, North Yorkshire.


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Aug 2013)

P.H said:


> It took me a second look to get what that was, great idea well executed. Did it work first time?


 
3rd time lucky 

Todays "photo a day" for my Flickr group




August 15th - Flutterbye


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Aug 2013)

Snail on a night out


----------



## on the road (16 Aug 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Snail on a night out
> View attachment 27799


It looks drunk.


----------



## betty swollocks (17 Aug 2013)

Sounds like Mills and Boon:- The Painted Lady and the Red Admiral.


----------



## Octet (20 Aug 2013)

Spent a couple of days in Saint Malo and snapped this picture whilst I was there.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2013)

I have Lavender growing along the length of the front path, coming in this morning and the MRS said "look at that I haven't seen one of those before", There was a common Blue Butterfly sunbathing on the Lavender.


----------



## Darwin (25 Aug 2013)

Loads of script...

EDIT: The forum platform doesn't allow embedding tweets so no images for you.


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Aug 2013)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2013)

Finally got a decent shot of a stunning Red Admiral butterfly that has been visiting our buddleia. Taken in rather windy conditons on the compact.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Aug 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> ...


 
love the fatty bikes


----------



## Kies (26 Aug 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> love the fatty bikes



I bet they are so comfy. Only seen one in London


----------



## glasgowcyclist (26 Aug 2013)

Strathaven Balloon Festival at the weekend...









GC


----------



## Sara_H (26 Aug 2013)

OH, step son and son (In decending order!) taken somewhere between Ravenscar and Robin Hoods Bay on the Cleaveland Way last week.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2013)

I have a Verbena growing next to the shed door, as I'm using the door I often can here the bees buzzing, they seem to love the Verbena


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Aug 2013)

Hoverfly outside me dad's!


----------



## matthat (27 Aug 2013)

My new chickens above and 1st egg below!!


----------



## on the road (27 Aug 2013)

Murderer


----------



## Alex H (28 Aug 2013)

French holidays are over............


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (28 Aug 2013)

'Schmitt!


----------



## john-boy (28 Aug 2013)

Morning landscape by minchew1, on Flickr




landscape by minchew1, on Flickr




House Spider by minchew1, on Flickr


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Aug 2013)

Lovely landscape but FFS come on! Was there any need for that third shot? My wife just smacked my ipad with a shoe..


GC


----------



## fatblokish (30 Aug 2013)

Just got me a lovely DSLR, my first ever. Last proper camera was an Olympus OM10...

Anyway

I'd like to carry the camera in my Ortlieb handlebar bag having first fashioned a snug foam and cardboard padded box to pop the camera into reduce the impact of vibration, or indeed any other impact. But to maximise space it would be best if it were carried lens down, supporting the 500g weight of the camera above. Is this a no-no? Alternatively can I carry it screen down (lens above)? 

I don't really want to remove the lens and to carry the camera base down as this mucks up the limited bag space.

Your thoughts please

ta


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Aug 2013)

fatblokish said:


> Just got me a lovely DSLR, my first ever. Last proper camera was an Olympus OM10...
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...


 
the dedicated DSLR camera insert that is made by Ortlieb expects the lens to be lens down as well.
better picture on inside here http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/ortlieb-camera-insert-kit-for-ultimate-bar-bags-of94-prod5824/


----------



## fatblokish (31 Aug 2013)

Thanks for this SNSSO. I see that the insert effectively suspends the weight of the camera on the body, meaning the lens just hangs there. I will develop and deploy this in my DIY decisions.
If successful, I will post a piccy. If not, then this means the camera was destroyed crossing a speed bump.


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Aug 2013)

Just got back from a few days pootling round Norfolk. Quite pleased with this one o' me young'un speeding along the front:


----------



## fatblokish (1 Sep 2013)

Here's a couple I took this morning
















BTW, the camera insert works a treat!


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Sep 2013)

fatblokish said:


> Here's a couple I took this morning
> 
> 
> View attachment 28598


I know that exact bit of the Kennet & Avon - went through it on a narrowboat a couple of years ago. Lovely.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2013)

Won't bore you with all my holiday snaps but I was quite pleased with this one. Took a few before I got a bee!


----------



## Doseone (1 Sep 2013)

I just popped outside to get the washing in and was faced with this sky, so ran for my camera


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Sep 2013)

I used to be really into photography, and all of a sudden, turning the dial to b/w has reminded me why. I think it's to do with the way it clarifies and simplifies, cutting out distractions and helping simple shapes and compositions stand out. As at Palmers Green Festival, this afternoon:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (1 Sep 2013)

@swee'pea99 the guy with the guitar case and the balloon photo are first rate!


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Sep 2013)

Thanks TBM - far & away my favourites!


----------



## Tcr4x4 (2 Sep 2013)

Had a lovely few days camping in Exmoor from Thursday til yesterday/

The campsite was situated on the River Ex, so spent a little time paddling about.




Exmoor-6-2 by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​We also went to the Coombe Martin Wildlife and Dinosaur park, which I highly recomend, if not for the animals, then the stunning view from the car park!




Exmoor-131 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Exmoor-51 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Exmoor-59 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Exmoor-101 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Exmoor-110 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Exmoor-126 by TCR4x4, on Flickr​


----------



## Linford (2 Sep 2013)

Taken outside GCHQ last night with my phone cam....I was struggling to find somewhere with a bit of elevation as I was riding through on my motorbike, and had to use digital zoom to crop the houses out.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Sep 2013)

Here is one I took of my bed head this morning


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Sep 2013)

There are lions on Exmoor? Why wasn't I told?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 Sep 2013)

No way was I gonna get near 'his' Quad


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Sep 2013)

Slim pickings again tonight...


----------



## Doseone (2 Sep 2013)

I love this picture of the Lion.......



Tcr4x4 said:


> ​



​And I also love this landscape
[QUOTE 2629721, member: 9609"]







[/quote]
​


----------



## Trickedem (2 Sep 2013)

Doseone said:


> I love this picture of the Lion.......
> 
> 
> ​And I also love this landscape
> ...


Where is the landscape taken. Great shot.


----------



## Doseone (2 Sep 2013)

Trickedem said:


> Where is the landscape taken. Great shot.


Better ask @Reiver 

I assume it was Scotland? And, yes, it really is a nice picture.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2630481, member: 9609"]There is something special about black and white. (just love old pictures of steam trains in b&w) But I do wonder; if early photography had been all in red and white, would we have a r&w button on our digital cameras, and be enthusing over those red shades ?[/quote]

Sepia!


----------



## coffeejo (3 Sep 2013)

Not my photos (I can only dream) but there's something pretty special about these:

http://keep0smiling.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/abandoned-house-in-woods-taken-over-by.html


----------



## Alex H (4 Sep 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Not my photos (I can only dream) but there's something pretty special about these:
> 
> http://keep0smiling.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/abandoned-house-in-woods-taken-over-by.html



I wonder how many days weeks those took to capture?


----------



## betty swollocks (4 Sep 2013)

West Woodhay park on a luminous morning:-


----------



## Wayne Tully (4 Sep 2013)

A few of mine


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Sep 2013)

I planted this a few months ago from a seed packet i bought at a boot sale on a ride...its about 8' tall now!


----------



## PocketFrog (5 Sep 2013)

I took this with my phone last night, really like it!


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Sep 2013)

Early morning stroll, result:


----------



## Herbie (5 Sep 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Just found this thread, here are some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


This is Diesel my Lab Collie X in January 2013 near Oldmeldrum Aberdeenshire


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Sep 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> I used to be really into photography, and all of a sudden, turning the dial to b/w has reminded me why. I think it's to do with the way it clarifies and simplifies, cutting out distractions and helping simple shapes and compositions stand out.


 
I like B&W too but sometimes I can't decide:











GC


----------



## Linford (6 Sep 2013)

Might as well post it here as well whilst I'm about it....long duration exposure of my motorbike taken in the middle of the night and lit with the awesome brightness of my Samsung S3 phones light.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Sep 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I like B&W too but sometimes I can't decide:
> View attachment 28874
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the colour one. The B&W is nice, but it gives it too much of a vintage edge and could have been taken 50 or 80 years ago... the colour celebrates the fact we still have steam trains


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I like B&W too but sometimes I can't decide:
> View attachment 28874
> 
> 
> ...


 Definitely the colour one of those two. With that background the colour gives it more depth (in my opinion).


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Sep 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> I prefer the colour one. The B&W is nice, but it gives it too much of a vintage edge and could have been taken 50 or 80 years ago... the colour celebrates the fact we still have steam trains


Yeah, I do too. Colour definitely adds another dimension, and in that shot it works gloriously well - the lushness of the background greens, set against the blacks/browns of the train & bridge really brings it to life.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2638485, member: 9609"]The hill in the background looks very much like Stob Ban in the Mamores. So I guess that is the train to Mallaig from FortBill[/quote]


Spot on!

GC


----------



## Linford (7 Sep 2013)

[QUOTE 2638487, member: 9609"]very girlie[/quote]
I know a couple of women who trackday and have raced them at clubman class. They are only 161kg dry weight so are favoured as they needless muscle to hussle them.


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Sep 2013)

Just back from my jollies with these few.


----------



## Linford (7 Sep 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Just back from my jollies with these few.


Liking the spray pic


----------



## theloafer (7 Sep 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Definitely the colour one of those two. With that background the colour gives it more depth (in my opinion).


 /\/\/\/\/\/\/\
colour one for me also


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Sep 2013)




----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2013)

Cyclist33 reminded me , I took this picture at JFK a couple of years ago.


----------



## on the road (10 Sep 2013)

You don't quite realise how big these planes are until you're close up.


----------



## Lance Jack (10 Sep 2013)

I am not saying this is the best picture but I like it. Dartmoor.


----------



## Maz (10 Sep 2013)

Taken with a Blackberry.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Sep 2013)

Ullswater, yesterday evening


----------



## betty swollocks (14 Sep 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Sep 2013)

Cygnet


----------



## Frankie (15 Sep 2013)

Weymouth


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Sep 2013)

Coos in the mist


----------



## david k (15 Sep 2013)

Ben Nevis Aug 2012


----------



## david k (15 Sep 2013)

more ben nevis


----------



## Puddles (15 Sep 2013)

A Flutterbye that had just emerged at Portsmouth Natural History Museum


----------



## Doseone (15 Sep 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> Yeah, I do too. Colour definitely adds another dimension, and in that shot it works gloriously well - the lushness of the background greens, set against the blacks/browns of the train & bridge really brings it to life.



Agree with swee'pea that the colour really brings this picture to life.


----------



## colly (15 Sep 2013)

Take on me hols with a small Samsung camera. I took loads of shots to be sure some were in focus.


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Sep 2013)

Up in the Lakes


----------



## Fnaar (17 Sep 2013)

Trees used as point of interest against the 'canvas' of a bleak autumn sky.
Black and white is to make it look classy and professional.
*thinks: must put this in the trees thread too*


----------



## theloafer (17 Sep 2013)

raby castle back in august


----------



## chriswoody (17 Sep 2013)

Here's one of my panoramas taken in the lakes a couple of years back at this time of year.

and one taken in Scotland.





To keep on the bike theme here's a shot of my bike dipping it's front wheel in Ullswater.


----------



## delb0y (19 Sep 2013)

I'm enjoying this thread. Never tried attaching a picture before...so here's one of the hound I took a few days ago:




and a few of my guitars:




Kind regards
Derek


----------



## Alex H (21 Sep 2013)

A few 'châteaux' in the Dordogne valley


----------



## theloafer (21 Sep 2013)

was here today at Darlington http://www.darlington.gov.uk/Generic/Events/festivalofthrift.htm loads of stalls with people who recycle stuff into useful things though a bit pricey.......


----------



## Sara_H (21 Sep 2013)

delb0y said:


> I'm enjoying this thread. Never tried attaching a picture before...so here's one of the hound I took a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute dog, what sort is it?


----------



## P.H (21 Sep 2013)

A couple from the end of a recent Oxford to Barcelona tour.





Figueres, Dali's birthplace.





Barcelona. I'm not sure what's going on in the mural, but it's got plenty of bikes and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Herbie (21 Sep 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Just back from my jollies with these few.


 
lovely pics


----------



## Herbie (21 Sep 2013)

P.H said:


> A couple from the end of a recent Oxford to Barcelona tour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
love the way Dali is peeking out from that window......I like the mural too


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Sep 2013)

Herbie said:


> love the way Dali is peeking out from that window......I like the mural too


Yeah - I was about to say the same thing...it's a great shot anyway, but the Dali makes it special.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (21 Sep 2013)

Spent the day photographing baby Scarlett today. Eyes that could melt any heart! 




Scarlett Photo shoot by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## P.H (21 Sep 2013)

Herbie said:


> love the way Dali is peeking out from that window......I like the mural too





swee'pea99 said:


> Yeah - I was about to say the same thing...it's a great shot anyway, but the Dali makes it special.



Thank you both. I've had my camera 18 months and it still impresses me.


----------



## delb0y (22 Sep 2013)

> Cute dog, what sort is it?


 
Hi Sara, Alfie is a Maltese Terrier

Kind regards
Derek


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Sep 2013)

went up to windermere yesterday and well, there was these owls...


----------



## david k (22 Sep 2013)

david k said:


> Ben Nevis Aug 2012



was such a clear day, its rare that you get these views from ben nevis


----------



## john59 (22 Sep 2013)

Tawny Owl.




John


----------



## swansonj (22 Sep 2013)

Alex H said:


> A few 'châteaux' in the Dordogne valley


Beynac and Castelnaud la Chapelle. We were there on our hols this summer, camping in Castelnaud. thanks for the reminder.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (23 Sep 2013)




----------



## Beebo (23 Sep 2013)

I went for a walk in Oman yesterday and bumped into the Sultan's boat. 4th biggest in the world, so I was told.


----------



## Alex H (23 Sep 2013)

The Prisoner


----------



## Silver Fox (24 Sep 2013)

Two happy little boys ...


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2013)

Silver Fox said:


> Two happy little boys ...



Reminds me of my two lads when they were small


----------



## betty swollocks (24 Sep 2013)

Mist on cobweb


----------



## betty swollocks (28 Sep 2013)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (28 Sep 2013)

A BOAB BAD HAIR DAY


----------



## London Female (29 Sep 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> View attachment 30075
> 
> 
> A BOAB BAD HAIR DAY



Crickey, you need to use my hair straighteners


----------



## john59 (29 Sep 2013)

John


----------



## JohnClimber (29 Sep 2013)

From this weekend's trip to North Wales


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Sep 2013)

Swan power shower:-


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (30 Sep 2013)

Work took me here today..

Looking northwards into Scotland






..and northeast - normally you can see the Cheviot in the far distance but there was a tad too much haze today






and what was I doing up there? ..... Checking that the stile was OK, and it was


----------



## matthat (30 Sep 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 29048


Baileys lane??


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Oct 2013)

matthat said:


> Baileys lane??


dungeon lane


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (5 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2691626, member: 9609"]Two interesting photos - what are all the cairns for? and what is the idea of the two dividing lines in the wall at third and two thirds height?[/quote]Cheers 

The cairns are called 'currocks' (celtic for cairn) in these parts and litter the North Pennnine moors. Historically they were used as waymarks/locators for those working/travelling in the uplands, and there are even a few you can shelter inside. Those in the photos are just a local curio, sited atop Talkin Fell, nr Brampton. It seems to be a local tradition to 'go build a currock' on the fell top as each time I go up it's a different scene... some more, some less, some fallen down, some repaired, some are quality work and some less so.

The wall style again is very typical to east Cumbria/North Pennines. The two prominent dividing lines are courses od through ('thruff') stones which simply tie the two sides of the wall together making it stronger. I've never found out exactly why they stick out, but have been told by locals (including wallers) that it let you clambering over the wall at any point quite easy and if the wall does fall into disrepair it will tend to collapse only as far as a thruff stone layer, so makes rebuilding that section much easier and quicker.


----------



## Alex H (6 Oct 2013)

The 10th annual 'Fête de l'âne et de l'automne' at Sereilhac, Haute-Vienne

Tractors
* 



*

*



*

Large Donkeys
*



*

Rastafarian Donkeys
*



*

Small Donkeys
*



*

Funfair (sort of)
*



*

and the ever-present vide-grenier
*



*

What more could you want to while away a sunny Sunday afternoon?


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Oct 2013)

Visitors....


----------



## colly (7 Oct 2013)

Alex H said:


> The 10th annual 'Fête de l'âne et de l'automne' at Sereilhac, Haute-Vienne
> 
> Tractors
> *
> ...



Cute ass may I say.


----------



## delb0y (11 Oct 2013)

Two shots of Manhattan, The first back in 2005 from the Staten Island ferry with a little compact camera, and the second from this year with a slightly bigger but still compact camera. The second shot could have been really good had it been in focus and had I got the top of the crane, but I still like it anyway:











I'm planning on getting a new camera for Christmas. One of those posh ones that you can change lenses on!

Kind regards
Derek


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Oct 2013)

Some really good "posh" ones out there now for not toooo much splosh!

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Oct 2013)

Went for a long, brooding walk today, mainly to see if there were any cool birds out at the nature reserve. I missed the pair of little egrets (no egrets, eh!) but in the end spent most of me time rubbing shoulders with ol' Cock Robin 'ere...


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Oct 2013)

Awesome capture! 

The photographer in me says, it should be looking into the shot rather than out, but screw that, this shot works excellently and gives it a real cheeky feeling. 

I'd maybe perhaps lighten it ever so slightly as its very dark on my screen, but other than that I really like it.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Oct 2013)

Cheers! It's hard to know how other people's screens will show, although I actually darkened it a touch to lend some intimacy .

A pro photographer once commented to me how it can be interesting to leave the object of the subject's attention out of the shot, adds mystery to the picture. Well that's not how he put it but that's how I saw it!

Stu


----------



## theloafer (13 Oct 2013)

hi cyclist33 ....hope you dont mind


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Oct 2013)

Nice one. Did you take out some red, too?

I still prefer mine as the lightened one is too busy


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2013)

As we're doing Robins this one was taken at The Lost Gardens Of Heligan a few years ago, he was only there for a little while so the shot was a little hurried.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (13 Oct 2013)

This is Bob, our local resident, I got him quite tame after a while, he'd come right up close. Didn't like the camera much though. 




TCR_4696 by TCR4x4, on Flickr




Our garden Robin by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## theloafer (14 Oct 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Nice one. Did you take out some red, too?
> 
> I still prefer mine as the lightened one is too busy


 
no red out .... but I can see what you mean swaying towards yours myself...


----------



## M1ke (14 Oct 2013)

Caught In Mid Flight. by mmayson, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Oct 2013)

M1ke said:


> Caught In Mid Flight. by mmayson, on Flickr



Awesome.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Oct 2013)

Oh go on then!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Oct 2013)

A couple of snaps that I took on my latest bike ride:









These were taken in The Dingle, Shrewsbury which was named best park in the country at the Britain In Bloom awards at the weekend. Shrewsbury won best town.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (18 Oct 2013)

..another one of lifes forks in the road.


----------



## chriss2.0 (18 Oct 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> ..another one of lifes forks in the road.


clever


----------



## coffeejo (18 Oct 2013)

Freaks me out. The world isn't symmetrical for a reason.


----------



## Dibs (18 Oct 2013)

Before I got back to cycling, I would walk past this every morning in the village (doesn't look so nice when it's raining...).


----------



## Dibs (18 Oct 2013)

Easyjet. 35,000 ft.


----------



## Dibs (18 Oct 2013)

Lago d'Orta.

Great holiday...


----------



## Alex H (19 Oct 2013)

Carcassonne






I can't believe you said that 























Hands Up!


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Oct 2013)

West Woodhay this morning:-


----------



## P.H (20 Oct 2013)

Southampton





Hythe


----------



## Doseone (20 Oct 2013)

Pembrokeshire coast today







where we were lucky enough to see this fellow





and the cow, who we think was keeping an eye on a pup round the corner


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Oct 2013)

Todays trip to the Lakes


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Oct 2013)




----------



## LimeBurn (27 Oct 2013)

Some of my favourites from the past


----------



## LimeBurn (27 Oct 2013)




----------



## LimeBurn (27 Oct 2013)

And while I'm at it and as this is a cycling forum after all.


----------



## P.H (27 Oct 2013)

Derby Riverlights


----------



## P.H (27 Oct 2013)

Swanhead


----------



## anothersam (27 Oct 2013)

Allsorts:




A part of Trafalgar Square back when it was... more exciting





Small wheel repair at Condor Cycles





Sitting in a window washer's cradle, afraid to stand up





"You're looking a little green, Sam."





Somewhere, south London





Somewhere else, south London. Yes, the poor cat has run out of lives





Way south London





_What fresh hell is this?_





Kodachrome moment from my youth in the States, from my "scary people I used to know" collection





Daytrip, Lake Geneva





as above


----------



## Doseone (27 Oct 2013)

anothersam said:


> Allsorts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's my favourite, I love that picture.


----------



## anothersam (28 Oct 2013)

Environmental portraits used to be my thing. Now I just snap whatever catches my eye.





_Captured: the moments before her lifelong phobia of penguins took root._


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Oct 2013)

anothersam said:


> Environmental portraits used to be my thing. Now I just snap whatever catches my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loving your photos!


----------



## anothersam (28 Oct 2013)

Thanks, it's nice to share 'em. Here's one for the road


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Oct 2013)

Cantilever Bridge


----------



## coffeejo (30 Oct 2013)

Autumn cometh:


----------



## delb0y (30 Oct 2013)

Some stunning shots recently added to this thread! Well done fellas and fella-ettes!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Oct 2013)

Coffejo, you're obviously enjoying your noo CSC!

Stu


----------



## coffeejo (30 Oct 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Coffejo, you're obviously enjoying your noo CSC!
> 
> Stu


Lots and lots! Pondering a third lens - can't decide between wide-angle or telephoto zoom.


----------



## rualexander (30 Oct 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Oct 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Lots and lots! Pondering a third lens - can't decide between wide-angle or telephoto zoom.


 Remind I what you currently have.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Oct 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Remind I what you currently have.


Panasonic Lumix G5 with 14-42mm and 45-150mm lenses.


----------



## Doseone (30 Oct 2013)

[quote="coffeejo, post: 2740240, member:

View attachment 31750
[/quote]

Love this one Jo


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Oct 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Panasonic Lumix G5 with 14-42mm and 45-150mm lenses.



Like.

Get a macro lens! You have got the other basics covered...


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Oct 2013)

anothersam said:


> Daytrip, Lake Geneva


Love this one...perfect composition.


----------



## jayonabike (31 Oct 2013)

Playing with new camera


----------



## Alex H (31 Oct 2013)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 31759



That looks like a model. Is it real?


----------



## coffeejo (31 Oct 2013)

Doseone said:


> Love this one Jo


 Thanks. The sun was in just the wrong place so I tried it in b&w and put in a hint of green to suggest what it's like in full colour. The tree is obligingly photogenic.


Cyclist33 said:


> Get a macro lens! You have got the other basics covered...


That's what I was thinking


----------



## rualexander (31 Oct 2013)

Alex H said:


> That looks like a model. Is it real?


Yes it is real, photo has miniature effect applied though, which blurs top and bottom of image to make it look like the subject is smaller than it is.
It's the S.S. Sir Walter Scott, www.lochkatrine.com/steamship.html


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Oct 2013)

rualexander said:


> Yes it is real, photo has miniature effect applied though, which blurs top and bottom of image to make it look like the subject is smaller than it is.
> It's the S.S. Sir Walter Scott, www.lochkatrine.com/steamship.html


No offence, but that looks to me like technology run amok. Why would you want to make a real scene look like a model...because it does.


----------



## Doseone (31 Oct 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> No offence, but that looks to me like technology run amok. Why would you want to make a real scene look like a model...because it does.


Its just an effect that you can do either in camera or in editing afterwards. I agree with you swee'pea, normally it's not my cup of tea either, although in that particular photo I think it looks quite good. It's like a lot of these things, its personal taste. Personally, I'm not normally a fan of spot colour, HDR, or long exposure water scenes, but that's just my taste.


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Oct 2013)

Pic from my excursion today, along the Manc Ship Canal this one...


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Oct 2013)

And here's one from the duckpond!


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Oct 2013)




----------



## Doseone (31 Oct 2013)

Took this on hols in August


----------



## P.H (2 Nov 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Panasonic Lumix G5 with 14-42mm and 45-150mm lenses.


Winter cometh and with it the lack of light. You seem to have the standard focal lengths covered, what I'd miss is something fast. The 20mm f1.7 maybe, or the bargain 14mm 2.5. All depends what you like though, of my 4 lenses I keep as many taken with the 20 as with the other three put together.


----------



## coffeejo (2 Nov 2013)

P.H said:


> Winter cometh and with it the lack of light. You seem to have the standard focal lengths covered, what I'd miss is something fast. The 20mm f1.7 maybe, or the bargain 14mm 2.5. All depends what you like though, of my 4 lenses I keep as many taken with the 20 as with the other three put together.


Hadn't thought about it from that perspective. Still trying to get my head around the numbers in photography - my brain prefers words


----------



## rbreid (2 Nov 2013)

Sunrise this morning in Paradise(otherwise known as Insch)


----------



## delb0y (2 Nov 2013)

Took this one today - not sure why, but I'm quite pleased with it :-)


----------



## theloafer (2 Nov 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Hadn't thought about it from that perspective. Still trying to get my head around the numbers in photography - my brain prefers words


 
hey jo this might be of use to you http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/


----------



## coffeejo (2 Nov 2013)

theloafer said:


> hey jo this might be of use to you http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/


Ooh, thanks


----------



## Mattonsea (3 Nov 2013)

Just a ramshackle barn in France , like the perspective of it looming over .


----------



## Alex H (3 Nov 2013)

Mattonsea said:


> Just a ramshackle barn in France , like the perspective of it looming over .



Ramshackle ? Looks perfectly serviceable to me  Probably worth a fortune


----------



## Mattonsea (3 Nov 2013)

Alex H said:


> Ramshackle ? Looks perfectly serviceable to me  Probably worth a fortune


 Your right, its got a caravan in it as well


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2013)

Mattonsea said:


> Just a ramshackle barn in France , like the perspective of it looming over .


 It's in better condition than this one near Melverley, Shropshire:




Looking inside as I passed it appears to be still in use.


----------



## Mattonsea (3 Nov 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's in better condition than this one near Melverley, Shropshire:
> View attachment 31951
> 
> Looking inside as I passed it appears to be still in use.


 Nowt wrong with that


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's in better condition than this one near Melverley, Shropshire:
> View attachment 31951
> 
> Looking inside as I passed it appears to be still in use.



Some Yuppy will be along soon and buy it for conversion which will be a shame.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Nov 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Some Yuppy will be along soon and buy it for conversion which will be a shame.


I hope they like water features. The whole area floods pretty seriously most winters.


----------



## Mattonsea (4 Nov 2013)

This is next to the first barn. I could live there!


----------



## Mattonsea (4 Nov 2013)




----------



## Fnaar (4 Nov 2013)

Mattonsea said:


> Just a ramshackle barn in France , like the perspective of it looming over .


Some gullible Brit will buy that, 'do it up' and move to France


----------



## Mattonsea (4 Nov 2013)

Fnaar said:


> Some gullible Brit will buy that, 'do it up' and move to France


 hello!


----------



## rbreid (4 Nov 2013)

Insch today


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2013)

Not sure what was going on with her collar, but I managed to get the dog to sit still for a few seconds this afternoon.


----------



## Mattonsea (4 Nov 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Not sure what was going on with her collar, but I managed to get the dog to sit still for a few seconds this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 32008


 She is v cute


----------



## coffeejo (4 Nov 2013)

Mattonsea said:


> She is v cute


And she knows it


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2013)

Not mine but cherry feller anyway...


----------



## Mattonsea (4 Nov 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Nov 2013)

A few randoms


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2013)

Mattonsea said:


> seadog



Love it!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (5 Nov 2013)




----------



## rbreid (5 Nov 2013)

Touring with my son 1996ish...the road ahead




The top and tea and cake




Happy memories


----------



## London Female (5 Nov 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


>



Beautiful.


----------



## rbreid (6 Nov 2013)

Yep...They're called Karrimor


----------



## sickboyblue (6 Nov 2013)




----------



## sickboyblue (6 Nov 2013)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Nov 2013)

Here is a kite surfer on my beach.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (7 Nov 2013)

http://twentytwowords.com/2013/11/0...ke-the-past-seem-incredibly-real-36-pictures/


----------



## sickboyblue (7 Nov 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> http://twentytwowords.com/2013/11/0...ke-the-past-seem-incredibly-real-36-pictures/


is it jus me, or does Audrey Hepburn not look as alluring in colour?


----------



## s7ephanie (7 Nov 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Not mine but cherry feller anyway...
> View attachment 32038


lovely, he looks a bit like my old huskey blue xxx


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Nov 2013)

sickboyblue said:


> is it jus me, or does Audrey Hepburn not look as alluring in colour?


 
It's just you!

GC


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Nov 2013)

Loch Lochy last Sunday morning...







GC


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Nov 2013)

Autumnal Scottish Borders


----------



## Alex H (9 Nov 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Here is a kite surfer on my beach.



You own a beach now?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Nov 2013)

Alex H said:


> You own a beach now?




Yep. It's all mine...mine mine mine..I tell you...and I allow people on it for free....and I also suffer from delusions of grandeur occassionally


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Nov 2013)

sitting at the computer with these next to me...grab some while you can 'cos they won't last long


----------



## rich p (9 Nov 2013)

Moody weather


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2013)

something to brighten the day a touch. This am looked like this, but we now have vrey heavy rain and hailstones...
(I have a thing for trees...) This photo did not make it in to this year's calendar.






This photo is the one that made it into November for next year's calendar. Slightly cropped to remove a touch of the bottom...






Both taken in Poland, in November 2011.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> sitting at the computer with these next to me...grab some while you can 'cos they won't last long


 
please tell me some are dark chocolate, otherwise I am going to 
(I'm allergic to all dairy products which means very little chocolate.... )


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Nov 2013)

This photo is the one that made it into November for next year's calendar. Slightly cropped to remove a touch of the bottom...

View attachment 32332


Both taken in Poland, in November 2011.[/quote]


which calender? It's a beautiful shot that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> which calender? It's a beautiful shot that.


 
It is a personal calendar I do for family and friends. I have just finalised it for this year.

Edit: if you want I could bore you all stiff and upload each of the photos we have selected... but only if enough people say yes - I don't want to 'over do' the thread with my photos.


----------



## London Female (9 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is a personal calendar I do for family and friends. I have just finalised it for this year.
> 
> Edit: if you want I could bore you all stiff and upload each of the photos we have selected... but only if enough people say yes - I don't want to 'over do' the thread with my photos.



I love to see them if they are anything like your previous one which was beautiful. I am very envious of all the lovely photos you all seem to be able to take on this thread. I really must treat myself to a camera soon.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Nov 2013)

go for it if they are all as good im sure we'd all appreciate them


----------



## London Female (9 Nov 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> sitting at the computer with these next to me...grab some while you can 'cos they won't last long



I'm too late aren't I??? You are such a little piggy.


----------



## Doseone (9 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is a personal calendar I do for family and friends. I have just finalised it for this year.
> 
> Edit: if you want I could bore you all stiff and upload each of the photos we have selected... but only if enough people say yes - I don't want to 'over do' the thread with my photos.


Yes, please I'd love to see them.


----------



## rualexander (9 Nov 2013)

Some recent panoramas


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2013)

OK... part 1of 3...

We usually aim for the photo used to be taken in the month it represents, but this year it has been a touch more difficult than normal (I've had a bad year health wise so haven't been out much since May). Photos also tend to be personal to us, rather than anything else and I have left off the cover photo which was taken on our tour. I tend to not really put many photos of ourselves on the internet, but family like to see at least one of us in the calendar. family also know that my photogrpahy is mostly landscape photography...





January - Bauchille Etive Mor, Scotland (February 2007). This one is an old shot, a number of other versions have been used in previous calendars, so this is probably not the best shot from that day, but it is one I have not previously used.






February - Kaklik Caves, Turkey (February 2012). The mineral deposits in the water turn the water blue naturally.





March - Loch Rannoch, Scotland (March 2013). Already featured here on CC in the members travelogues from my very cold cycling holiday to Loch Rannoch last easter. - think -11C before the wind chill was taken into account... this was one of the warmer days!





April - Wood Sorrell, UK (September 2007)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2013)

Part 2 of 3.





May - Tulip fields in the Netherlands (May 2011)





June - I have once again forgotten the name of the lake, but the place we stayed at was Hoverberg in Sweden. (June 2011)





July - Midnight sun, Flakstadd, Lofoten Islands, Norway (July 2011)





August - Vestertana, Tanafjorden, Norway (August 2011)

All of the above photos were taken on tour.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2013)

And finally (part 3 of 3)





September - Ben Hope & Loch Eriboll, Scotland (September 2013). We went without the fence in the end mostly due to the feedback in the chat forum.





October - Autumn Leaves, Loch Rannoch, Scotland, (October 2010). I like 'abstract' landscapes and often zoon in on features & specific details.





November - Krasnabrod, Poland (November 2011). again on tour (and posted simply for completeness)





December - Inveroran, Scotland (February 2007). It went down to -11C whilst I was there, camping wild, alone. This was where I was getting my drinking water from!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2013)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn
Fantastic stuff.
You could make a great calender out of those. Feb, May & Dec my faves.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Nov 2013)

amazing pics love no. 1 and 4


----------



## coffeejo (9 Nov 2013)

Superb collection SatNav. Have no doubt that the lucky recipients will be thrilled.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Nov 2013)

London Female said:


> I'm too late aren't I??? You are such a little piggy.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> amazing pics love no. 1 and 4


 
my favourite of the sequence that number 1 was shot in is here http://aramok.co.uk/photo_3357640.html#photos_id=2413209 in this link. tis my photography website, though it is not complete. I need to do some work on it, but also need to find the motivation and deal with a few family issues. (My step father's temporary hip replacement broke this morning and he is now back in hospital and I am back to some very long commutes several times a week!)


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Nov 2013)

Taken at Heathrow in July - only had my Nikon compact with me but loved the light and couldn't resist!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2013)

@BigonaBianchi you might like this one which also did not make it into the calendar. It is however, my wallpaper on my laptop.
I find it very calming. also taken in Scotland, Loch Rannoch, October 2010.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Nov 2013)

thats a great pic...sometimes the close up detail shots are the best...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2013)

This one is for my step-father, who once again is back in hospital. He had a hip replacement done back in March, but it got infected. spent 18 weeks in hospital. He had a hip reduction done 4 weeks ago where the replacement hip is removed and replaced with cement impregnated with antibiotics. yesterday morning that cement hip broke and he is now back in hospital indefinitely. Hopefully tomorrow will bring better news.







Loch Etive - Scotland. February 2007. camping wild, alone, temps down to -11C (so think layer of ice over the sleeping bag in the morning and my gas burner decided life was too cold).


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> This one is for my step-father, who once again is back in hospital. He had a hip replacement done back in March, but it got infected. spent 18 weeks in hospital. He had a hip reduction done 4 weeks ago where the replacement hip is removed and replaced with cement impregnated with antibiotics. yesterday morning that cement hip broke and he is now back in hospital indefinitely. Hopefully tomorrow will bring better news.
> 
> View attachment 32392
> 
> ...



The like is for the picture only. My best wishes go to your Step father for a speedy resolution of his Hip Problems and a good recovery.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2013)

dave r said:


> The like is for the picture only. My best wishes go to your Step father for a speedy resolution of his Hip Problems and a good recovery.


I second that.

My mum came from that area and I went up there in 2011 for her memorial service. I did a mountain bike ride with some Scottish family and friends, along the NW side of the loch. We toyed with the idea of trying to push on round the loch but decided that it might be a bit extreme. (We weren't sure how many bridges there would be over the numerous waterways (burns?) feeding the loch.) We turned round and went back via Bonawe quarry.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Nov 2013)

Lots of colour about today...


----------



## LimeBurn (10 Nov 2013)

As I have no friends to go out riding today - I thought I'd make my own mini peloton.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Nov 2013)

Night shot of the cantilever bridge tonight...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Nov 2013)

Here's a shot from my recent holiday to Italy; a rider in I Novi Colli kit, although this was taken a few miles south east of Amalfi.





GC


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Nov 2013)

And another from the same day, only this guy's going downhill..






GC


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Nov 2013)




----------



## rbreid (15 Nov 2013)

Winter moon through the clouds




And in a break in the cloud




First attempt at night sky


----------



## coffeejo (16 Nov 2013)

Lots of puddles about at the moment.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 Nov 2013)

I couldn't cycle today due to hip pain, but I did manage a walk along the beach at the end of my road and it looked like this tonight.


----------



## Alex H (16 Nov 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I couldn't cycle today due to hip pain, but I did manage a walk along the beach at the end of my road and it looked like this tonight.



Great picture - is that 'your' beach?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 Nov 2013)

...well I call it mine as I live right on it


----------



## rbreid (17 Nov 2013)

The haunt of the wild brown trout


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Nov 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Lots of puddles about at the moment.



I like that a lot... reminds me of my favourite Escher print:


----------



## coffeejo (17 Nov 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> I like that a lot... reminds me of my favourite Escher print:


Escher is the reason I've always been fascinated by reflections!


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2013)




----------



## delb0y (17 Nov 2013)

Some shots from this morning's ride:


----------



## Alex H (18 Nov 2013)

Robin

I keep seeing one in our front garden, but he won't stay still long enough, so here's one I made earlier


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Nov 2013)




----------



## betty swollocks (19 Nov 2013)




----------



## betty swollocks (19 Nov 2013)




----------



## rbreid (19 Nov 2013)

Snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Nov 2013)

rbreid said:


> Snow!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 32802


----------



## LimeBurn (20 Nov 2013)




----------



## rbreid (22 Nov 2013)

Morning sky colour


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2013)

This picture was taken some years ago when we lived at our first house, it was taken as dawn broke and I'm stood at the end of the extension looking over the railway bank behind the house.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Nov 2013)




----------



## laurence (24 Nov 2013)

today was gloomy, so i whiled away the hours messing around... this using a wide angle zoom and a slow shutter to zoom out during exposure. hand held and no processing...


----------



## Herbie (24 Nov 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> went up to windermere yesterday and well, there was these owls...
> View attachment 29659


 
what a beautiful creature


----------



## Herbie (24 Nov 2013)

laurence said:


> today was gloomy, so i whiled away the hours messing around... this using a wide angle zoom and a slow shutter to zoom out during exposure. hand held and no processing...


 
cool


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Nov 2013)

Herbie said:


> what a beautiful creature


Indeed hope I did it justice.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Nov 2013)

delb0y said:


> Some shots from this morning's ride:


Love the one of the horse looking over the bendy gate


----------



## coffeejo (25 Nov 2013)

Sunset on Saturday:


----------



## rbreid (25 Nov 2013)

Where's the Cafe?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Nov 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> View attachment 32848


 
I like the 2nd shot. I did a similar thing where I lay flat on my back while my mate jumped over me. Took a fair bit of trust!
Here's the shot (which used to be my avatar):







GC


----------



## LimeBurn (25 Nov 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I like the 2nd shot. I did a similar thing where I lay flat on my back while my mate jumped over me. Took a fair bit of trust!
> Here's the shot (which used to be my avatar):
> 
> View attachment 33079
> ...


Nobody is going to let me jump over them with my biking skills (and weight!!), I set a go pro up on the floor and jumped over that instead


----------



## Herbie (25 Nov 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Indeed hope I did it justice.


 
you sure did


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Nov 2013)

Evening dabble


----------



## Jason.T (25 Nov 2013)

A few pics from this afternoons ride with @Doyleyburger


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Nov 2013)

One from the weekend that captured the atmosphere I was hoping for.


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Nov 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> One from the weekend that captured the atmosphere I was hoping for.
> 
> View attachment 33149


Very atmospheric - love it!


----------



## Andy_R (26 Nov 2013)

Kielder Water last Sunday morning before 50+ Cub Scouts shattered the silence on a boating expedition...


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2013)

Andy_R said:


> Kielder Water last Sunday morning before 50+ Cub Scouts shattered the silence on a boating expedition...
> 
> 
> View attachment 33169
> ...



Beautiful photos.


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Nov 2013)

Yes...lovely. You shoud've taken an 'after' to accompany the 'befores'!


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Nov 2013)

Received a Hexanon 35-70mm lens today, really wasn't any weather or light to make it worth trying out. Just went outside and took a snap or two, as per:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Nov 2013)

Taken on the phone so quality might be rubbish but a great sunset over Fife.


----------



## delb0y (30 Nov 2013)

Early morning at the station - not as sharp as I'd like but using only available light rather than the flash so was quite pleased with this:






and a couple of the hound dog:


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2013)

Another sunset taken with the camera in a phone, so a speckly picture, but a great sky ... sunset from Heptonstall.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Another sunset taken with the camera in a phone, so a speckly picture, but a great sky ... sunset from Heptonstall.
> 
> View attachment 33395


Nice photo @colin j


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Another sunset taken with the camera in a phone, so a speckly picture, but a great sky ... sunset from Heptonstall.
> 
> View attachment 33395



regretfully I was driving back from our weekend lunch with my parents (so didn't get chance to photo it) but it was a nice sunset lighting up well over half the sky across the Cheshire plains!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> regretfully I was driving back from our weekend lunch with my parents (so didn't get chance to photo it) but it was a nice sunset lighting up well over half the sky across the Cheshire plains!


I had just been in a cafe in the village and noticed the red glow in the sky when I came out so I legged it up the cobbles to a better spot to take the photo from. The sun was setting so fast that I missed the best moment by about 90 seconds!

My friend had a better camera with her and she took several pictures so I will have a look at those tomorrow and see how they turned out.


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Nov 2013)

Autumn colours:-


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Dec 2013)

I miss sunrises and sunsets where we now live - due to the nature of the house, so thought I would post a stunning sunrise we saw whilst in Greece 2 years ago... taken from a hotel window - we were too close to Athens to find wild camping... no enhancements, no saturation or contrast increases... this is as it was and it lit up the whole sky... taken 17th December 2011


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Dec 2013)

betty swollocks said:


> Autumn colours:-
> View attachment 33415



Nice presentation


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Dec 2013)

Stag weekend


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Dec 2013)

Sunrise


----------



## Alex H (7 Dec 2013)

Orléans






Loiret


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2013)

Alex H said:


> Orléans
> 
> View attachment 33797
> 
> ...



Beautiful pictures. Thanks


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Dec 2013)

Taken in Angelsey last October...


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2013)

I took the dog for a walk this afternoon once the rain stopped but much to her confusion, I only got as far as the gate going into the orchard before turning back, taking off my wellies, grabbing the camera and starting all over again.

This is why:


----------



## coffeejo (13 Dec 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> That's a lovely picture, Jo


Dog didn't appreciate it, alas. Though she was happy enough snuffling about eating ... well, I don't want to know what she was eating. I could also hear some owls calling to one another and above the trees just to my right, a buzzard was doing the rounds before the last of the light vanished.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Dec 2013)

Found myself moved to tears on a random visit to the baby garden at the local cemetery.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Dec 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Dec 2013)

My 16mm pancake lens together with its ultra-wide converter...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Dec 2013)




----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Dec 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> View attachment 34453


To borrow from another thread, WTF?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Dec 2013)

swee'pea99 said:


> To borrow from another thread, WTF?



Dunno what they were doing there, didn't investigate.


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Dec 2013)

Taken today.

The red arrows training over Lincoln


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Dec 2013)

Gateshead Millennium Bridge, also taken today!


----------



## F70100 (20 Dec 2013)

Getting in on the act:


----------



## F70100 (20 Dec 2013)

Just a couple more:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2013)

Beach near Helston, Cornwall yesterday.






Sign on the way home today, couldn't think of anything worse.


----------



## laurence (23 Dec 2013)

a few days around the winter solstice the sun sets behind the reedbeds at the london wetland centre. it is weak enough to shoot straight into (although you do have trouble seeing for a short while afterwards!). last year was obscured by clouds, this year i only had one chance, on sunday. alas, a cloud lurked on the horizon, but i still got some reasonable shots... this being one.


----------



## Octet (23 Dec 2013)

laurence said:


> a few days around the winter solstice the sun sets behind the reedbeds at the london wetland centre. it is weak enough to shoot straight into (although you do have trouble seeing for a short while afterwards!). last year was obscured by clouds, this year i only had one chance, on sunday. alas, a cloud lurked on the horizon, but i still got some reasonable shots... this being one.



Brilliant!

I love the way the tips of the flowers (is that the name you give them) glow in the light. A really mood driven and atmospheric shot!


----------



## laurence (23 Dec 2013)

Octet said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I love the way the tips of the flowers (is that the name you give them) glow in the light. A really mood driven and atmospheric shot!



thanks!

it is the heads of the reeds, they glow in the setting sun. it is a rather magical place at sunset at amazing to believe you're a few miles from Hammersmith.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Dec 2013)

Went for a walk on Dunster beach this morning with a friend and our dogs. It was a beautiful sunny day - the perfect antidote to yesterday's grim skies. Spent most the walk wishing I had my proper camera with me but since I have no intention of letting the sand and salt play havoc with its insides and outsides, made do with my phone instead.

Neither of these are particularly special but there's something in both of them that I like.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Dec 2013)

Another sunny winter's day so the camera once again joined the dog and I on our walk this morning.

Think we saw @Puddles while we were out and about 





It wasn't at all misty, but I took this photo against the sun, hence the air of mystery. From where I was standing, the Quantocks were rising up behind me and the hills you can just about make out in the distance are the Blackdowns. Both very different in terms of their geology, terrain, how they look and how they're farmed, but both make for exciting cycling with fabulous views. To my right (ish) and out of the photo are the Brendon Hills and Exmoor.


----------



## theloafer (26 Dec 2013)

to icey for cycling today ...so we had a stroll around Hardwick hall park was foggy and  but nice to be out in the fresh air


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2013)

theloafer said:


> to icey for cycling today ...so we had a stroll around Hardwick hall park was foggy and  but nice to be out in the fresh air
> 
> View attachment 35014
> View attachment 35016
> ...



Lovely pictures. Thanks


----------



## BigonaBianchi (26 Dec 2013)

I took this today on the beach here


----------



## david k (29 Dec 2013)

A photograph of a local reservoir from this morning


----------



## Doseone (30 Dec 2013)

This is one of the views from yesterday's hike in the Beacons. The place is called Craig Cerrig Gleisiad, and you don't see too many people up there. The bowl of cliffs is north facing and it is a national nature reserve for it's rare arctic-alpine flora. There's still some snow on top of PenY Fan and Corn Du that you can see in the distance.


----------



## laurence (30 Dec 2013)

trying out my new lens....





it's a Holga pinhole lens for the Pentax DSLR. i might use it on my camera with the broken auto-focus.

i'm so high-tech it hurts.


----------



## john59 (2 Jan 2014)

A Male Sparrowhawk from my garden this morning.









John


----------



## delb0y (4 Jan 2014)

Having fun with my Xmas pressie (a Panasonic G3):


----------



## theloafer (4 Jan 2014)

new years day stroll


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Jan 2014)

Liverpool Anglican Cathedral, Christmas Night


----------



## YahudaMoon (5 Jan 2014)

The Beatles, She Loves You. 7"


----------



## coffeejo (5 Jan 2014)

First photo of the new year to mark the first frost of the year that created the conditions for the first "proper" sunrise...


----------



## mark c (5 Jan 2014)

Floods at Burrowbridge.


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2014)

I went out on the bike early-ish this morning and caught the sunrise but only on the camera phone - it was a great way to start the day


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Jan 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> The Beatles, She Loves You. 7"



you do realise that that rare 7" single is worth anything from feckall upwards!


----------



## rich p (5 Jan 2014)

This was the other one I took - not sure which is better


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Jan 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> The Beatles, She Loves You. 7"


Transgressive. Like it.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (5 Jan 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> The Beatles, She Loves You. 7"



Currently for sale at £25.00 on eil.com


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2014)

Shot this one on the way to my mum's this morning...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2014)

OK - think I prefer this version - been playing with it a touch... mostly desaturated it and added a touch more contrast.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - think I prefer this version - been playing with it a touch... mostly desaturated it and added a touch more contrast.
> 
> View attachment 36024



A good magician never shares their tricks


----------



## RussellZero (11 Jan 2014)

Look at that blue sky today, awesome!


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jan 2014)

"Dog shivering outside Lidl"


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> "Dog shivering outside Lidl"
> View attachment 36086


I do that too and then go to Sainsburys


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> I do that too and then go to Sainsburys



What, shiver outside Lidl on a leash?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Jan 2014)

A rather introspective moment for Olly the Ox ahead of today's Oxford Utd Vs Portsmouth game. Oxford won 0 - 0 by the way.


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

Contemplating his navel, as Nelson might have said


----------



## Doseone (12 Jan 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A rather introspective moment for Olly the Ox ahead of today's Oxford Utd Vs Portsmouth game. Oxford won 0 - 0 by the way.
> 
> View attachment 36088


Oxford United Ultras? Seriously?


----------



## iandg (12 Jan 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> A rather introspective moment for Olly the Ox ahead of today's Oxford Utd Vs Portsmouth game. Oxford won 0 - 0 by the way.
> 
> View attachment 36088



Oxford won 0-0?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jan 2014)

wicker man said:


> Oxford won 0-0?



Yeah.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jan 2014)

I went for a walk in the Quantocks this morning with a friend and our dogs. The wind and rain created some spectacular effects in the sky and the countryside stretching out below us, though the camera on my phone failed to do it justice. Wish I'd taken my proper camera but given how heavy the rain was at times, maybe it's better I didn't.


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I went for a walk in the Quantocks this morning with a friend and our dogs. The wind and rain created some spectacular effects in the sky and the countryside stretching out below us, though the camera on my phone failed to do it justice. Wish I'd taken my proper camera but given how heavy the rain was at times, maybe it's better I didn't.
> 
> View attachment 36365


Don't do yourself down Jo, I think the phone camera perfectly captured the essence of mans' inhumanity to man
Nice pic!


----------



## paul04 (26 Jan 2014)

When I was leaving work the other day (about 4.25pm) I managed to get this picture, I just missed out on getting the sunbeams from behind the clouds.(photo taken with a Samsung galaxy S4)


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Jan 2014)

A small drop of snowdrops


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> A small drop of snowdrops
> 
> View attachment 36998



Lovely. Nice photo


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Jan 2014)

here's another:-


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Jan 2014)

Beautiful


betty swollocks said:


> here's another:-
> 
> View attachment 37000


l


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Jan 2014)

Three Steps to Heaven.....


----------



## laurence (30 Jan 2014)

from my latest hi-tech offerings...





taken with a Lomo Diana 120 camera





taken with the Lomo Konstruktor DIY camera (35mm film) as was the below shot...





another 120, this time with a fisheye lens...





i've got an old Zenith coming from ebay and i've just loaded up the Holga 120 with B&W film. oh yes, i'm cutting edge, me.


----------



## Alex H (3 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2908203, member: 9609"]wild Northumberland
[/quote]


----------



## coffeejo (4 Feb 2014)

Took the dog out for a walk earlier today. Thought I'd missed the worst of the rain. I was wrong. Got soaked. Then turned round and saw........


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Took the dog out for a walk earlier today. Thought I'd missed the worst of the rain. I was wrong. Got soaked. Then turned round and saw........
> 
> View attachment 37518



Lovely picture Jo


----------



## coffeejo (4 Feb 2014)

Lullabelle said:


> Lovely picture Jo


Thanks! I wish I could explain how it felt to turn round and see those colours stretched out in the sky above me, the rain lashing against my back but this incredible sight just hanging in the sky in front of me.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 Feb 2014)

A few travel shots - places beginning with S ...


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Feb 2014)




----------



## coffeejo (7 Feb 2014)

I had a visitor in the garden this afternoon. I should have been out on the bike but circumstances conspired to prevent me from going. Any regrets? Nope.


----------



## coffeejo (8 Feb 2014)

[QUOTE 2917692, member: 9609"]fantastic picture, I am presuming since it is in your garden it is a Sparrowhawk rather than a Goshawk. ?[/quote]
Definitely - her size confirms that as well as the way she was hunting the sparrows:






She's a regular visitor but this was the first time I was able to get my camera and take photos without scaring her off (that bit of the garden is right outside the window).


----------



## P.H (9 Feb 2014)

Tissington





Bradgate


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Feb 2014)

P.H said:


> Tissington
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bradgate is a lovely place to go, especially with so many deer to see, not to mention a charming little cafe


----------



## P.H (9 Feb 2014)

Lullabelle said:


> Bradgate is a lovely place to go, especially with so many deer to see, not to mention a charming little cafe



Ah yes deer


----------



## Trickedem (9 Feb 2014)

Too windy for cycling today. Spotted this beauty on my walk


----------



## paul04 (10 Feb 2014)

I made an adaptor for my telescope at the weekend, so I could attach my Samsung S4 and try and get some good pictures of the moon and stars.
This is my 1st attempt at taking a picture of the moon tonight.


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Feb 2014)




----------



## delb0y (15 Feb 2014)

Not the river but Sustrans Route 45!


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Feb 2014)

Trikeman said:


> A few travel shots - places beginning with S ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The place where that steel was forged....


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Feb 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (15 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 38200



Lovely photo. Many thanks


----------



## coffeejo (16 Feb 2014)

Out walking the dog at dusk this evening:


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Feb 2014)

The burning arc is a bit of a modern sculpture at the site of the former Bethlehem Steel Works in Pennsylvania.
Here's a wider view of the steel stacks...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (17 Feb 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (17 Feb 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


>



Nice photo


----------



## john59 (17 Feb 2014)

Peregrine falcon taken on a Samsung Galaxy S4.





John


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


>


What editing did you do to it, BOAB? And where was it taken?


----------



## Doseone (17 Feb 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


>


I really like that (and not just because there's a Springer in the picture!). I like the editing, except for the kind of glow effect round the main tree.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (17 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> What editing did you do to it, BOAB? And where was it taken?



It was taken on a recent hike across ashdown forest in the mud and rain. It is all done inside my mobile phone. The 'editing' was done inside the phone using an app called picsay pro from googleplaystore. This is one of three shots taken by the HDR camera app I have in the phone. However because the dog was moving the HDR image (combination of all three exposures) had some 'ghost images' . As such I used the middle exposure from the HDR app origionals file, and messed around in picsaypro. Took five minutes.


----------



## Dangermouse (17 Feb 2014)

john59 said:


> Peregrine falcon taken on a Samsung Galaxy S4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Takes a good pic for a phone


----------



## wisdom (17 Feb 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


>


Brilliant photo.
I really like the effects and colours. And of course the springer.


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Feb 2014)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (18 Feb 2014)

I messed around in the phone a bit more and tried to reduce the glow around the tree trunk. The sky is over exposed still but I don't know how to change that..any better?

I have an HDR image of this shot as well. In that image the sky is properly exposed as is the forground ..except the dog who was moving so the water ripples show up on the dogs body, weird) If I could combine the two shots, this one and the HDR image using the HDR sky and the non HDR (thisone) image for the dog/forground with aseemless join that would make the image much better I think. I have no idea how to do that in my phone apps. Im guessing using layers in photoshop might be the answer but I dont have it and dont know how to drive it...any guidence much appreciated...this shot may be worth going through th elearning curve for. Ta.


This is hdr image I refer to above


----------



## London Female (18 Feb 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I messed around in the phone a bit more and tried to reduce the glow around the tree trunk. The sky is over exposed still but I don't know how to change that..any better?
> 
> I have an HDR image of this shot as well. In that image the sky is properly exposed as is the forground ..except the dog who was moving so the water ripples show up on the dogs body, weird) If I could combine the two shots, this one and the HDR image using the HDR sky and the non HDR (thisone) image for the dog/forground with aseemless join that would make the image much better I think. I have no idea how to do that in my phone apps. Im guessing using layers in photoshop might be the answer but I dont have it and dont know how to drive it...any guidence much appreciated...this shot may be worth going through th elearning curve for. Ta.
> 
> ...


Lovely photo and love the dog.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (18 Feb 2014)

London Female said:


> Lovely photo and love the dog.


thankyou....yep....want to get one like that methinks!


----------



## betty swollocks (24 Feb 2014)

Crocus porn:-


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 38359



Lovin' that


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Feb 2014)

Came across these snowdrops backlit by the sun yesterday


----------



## wisdom (25 Feb 2014)

Lovely photo.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Feb 2014)

Quite pleased with how this turned out:


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Quite pleased with how this turned out:
> View attachment 38863




Stunning....


----------



## coffeejo (26 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Stunning....


Thanks


----------



## paul04 (1 Mar 2014)

This is my 1st attempt at taking close-up pictures (taken with a Nikon D3200)
The 1st is a raindrop on the end of a leaf
Number 2 and 3 are just close ups of a flower in the garden


----------



## coffeejo (1 Mar 2014)

paul04 said:


> This is my 1st attempt at taking close-up pictures (taken with a Nikon D3200)
> The 1st is a raindrop on the end of a leaf


I love the colours in this one - the blue on the edge of the raindrop against the dark background (reminds me of a peacock feather) and the horrendous green which actually works so well as it's the only other colour in the shot.


----------



## betty swollocks (2 Mar 2014)

Reflections in rippled canal water, inverted to look the right way up


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Mar 2014)

very nice... now please change your avatar


----------



## betty swollocks (2 Mar 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> very nice... now please change your avatar


Done!


----------



## john59 (3 Mar 2014)

Male Bullfinch





Greenfinch




John


----------



## coffeejo (3 Mar 2014)

Taken this morning whilst out walking the dog


----------



## betty swollocks (3 Mar 2014)

Crocuses enjoying a brief shaft of sunlight......


----------



## BigonaBianchi (6 Mar 2014)

A mate of mine re did the photoshopping on this for me to bring out the sky better as suggested on here. It's a combination of the origional shot for the forground (because dog was moving) and the hdr shot taken at same moment for the sky.
I'm happier with it now


----------



## coffeejo (6 Mar 2014)

It's an improvement, but I have to say I prefer natural photography - an accurate representation of how it was. I'm the same with art.


----------



## laurence (6 Mar 2014)

paul04 said:


> This is my 1st attempt at taking close-up pictures (taken with a Nikon D3200)
> The 1st is a raindrop on the end of a leaf
> Number 2 and 3 are just close ups of a flower in the garden




very nice. 

water drops are hard to get right and i often resort to manual focus as the auto catches on the droplet, rather than the reflection in it (if that makes sense)

crocii (?) are good for photos - i have spent ages recently trying to get good shots of some. a couple of years ago i took one with a 50mm 1:4, and extension tubes. the depth of field was non-existant, but i managed to get the tip of the orange bit in focus and everything else was just blurred out. that tends to be my technique for a crocus photo though


----------



## laurence (6 Mar 2014)

not the photo i mentioned, but using a 2:8 aperture...


----------



## laurence (6 Mar 2014)

aha... here be a couple of them..


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Mar 2014)

A roundabout near me was the locus to focus on this crocus hocus pocus


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2014)

Mine are still working their way through the snow.


----------



## Doseone (8 Mar 2014)




----------



## Octet (8 Mar 2014)

Doseone said:


> View attachment 39466



Someone looks happy!


----------



## coffeejo (8 Mar 2014)

Octet said:


> Someone looks happy!


My guess is that @Doseone one wasn't smiling when his gorgeous pal landed...


----------



## Doseone (8 Mar 2014)

Octet said:


> Someone looks happy!


LOL she's a Spaniel, so happy is the only emotion they have!


coffeejo said:


> My guess is that @Doseone one wasn't smiling when his gorgeous pal landed...


Yeah, I'm not quite sure how I didn't end up with a faceful of muddy Spaniel, but she did miss me - just.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Mar 2014)

john59 said:


> Male Bullfinch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful


----------



## john59 (9 Mar 2014)

Crocus.





John


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Mar 2014)

Doseone said:


> View attachment 39466


Love it!
I had a liver and white springer as a teen, and he used to go everywhere with me


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Mar 2014)

john59 said:


> Crocus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Doseone (9 Mar 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Love it!
> I had a liver and white springer as a teen, and he used to go everywhere with me


They are wonderful companions, lovely nature but on the go a lot!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Mar 2014)

Filthy beasts!


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Mar 2014)




----------



## Octet (10 Mar 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 39624



I like the way you captured the image within the mirrors, it might just be the way I'm looking at it but the fact that you only see half the face in the mirror gives it an almost sinister appearance.

It's sort of a good vs evil scenario, not sure if that was intentional?

Really good!


----------



## sazzaa (11 Mar 2014)




----------



## ScotiaLass (11 Mar 2014)

Doseone said:


> They are wonderful companions, lovely nature but on the go a lot!


My mum used to tell me off for letting him get wet and muddy! I told her, mum he's a springer....you can't stop him swimming in the lake lol


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Mar 2014)

Herons are out nestbuilding these days...


----------



## coffeejo (12 Mar 2014)

Bees have been busy as well


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Mar 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Bees have been busy as well



Can't remember if I've posted my bee photo, quality's not the best...


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2014)

No Crocuses or bees yet hereabouts.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Mar 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> No Crocuses or bees yet hereabouts.



Great pictures GA. Many thanks for sharing


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2014)

Here's some snow in the act of falling off the house siding. Blowing in from the North, it was plastered onto all north facing structures, and fell off as the day warmed.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Mar 2014)

Back to the heron city this evening avec telephoto. Not as easy to get a good shot


----------



## coffeejo (14 Mar 2014)

I'm lucky to live in such a beautiful part of the country and the mist this week has helped me see it in a new way.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2014)

I decided to go for a bit of a walk in Wednesday at midnight in the hope of getting a couple of nice misty photos of the castle.... seemed like every man and his dog had the same idea. Nothing jumped out at me as a worthy photo so came back with nothing.

But these are from about 10 years ago....





I had to do a bit of cleaning and faffing on these as my old 2mp camera produced some very noisy images...
The canal and Haverbreaks Bridge




The canal from Haverbreaks bridge




and this i had as my desktop wallpaper for years... it's looking down the canal the other way from said bridge, mirrored and inverted.


----------



## laurence (14 Mar 2014)

my friends are back!













i only had my 18-55 lens with me, but managed to get close enough as they were enjoying the sunshine


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Mar 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> I decided to go for a bit of a walk in Wednesday at midnight in the hope of getting a couple of nice misty photos of the castle.... seemed like every man and his dog had the same idea. Nothing jumped out at me as a worthy photo so came back with nothing.
> 
> But these are from about 10 years ago....
> and this i had as my desktop wallpaper for years... it's looking down the canal the other way from said bridge, mirrored and inverted.
> View attachment 39882




love the bottom one...

I have a couple from years ago as well... but I will show you what the rest of the world saw that day first...
55mm zoom...






and then there is what I saw (300mm zoom).


















There is a story behind the photos are well.. I had just gotten out of the bath, so had wet hair, bare feet and was in a dressing down only... standing in bare feet on a balcony taking photos... needless to say the rest of the world thought I was totally mad, even my OH was challenged to see what I was photo-ing until I processed the pictures afterwards...

Same place, almost the same balcony, but last year instead of 7 or 8 years ago...






I'm back there tomorrow for a week!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> love the bottom one...
> 
> I have a couple from years ago as well... but I will show you what the rest of the world saw that day first...
> 55mm zoom...
> ...



Wow. Fantastic photos. Many thanks for showing them.


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Mar 2014)

Cheshire Raccoon


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Mar 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


>



Excellent photo!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Excellent photo!


Hopefully my last picture of snow this year! Next up, thunderstorms.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Mar 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Mar 2014)

Digging through a bunch of old photographs yesterday and I found this one, you can't take this picture from the same place any more.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Mar 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Digging through a bunch of old photographs yesterday and I found this one, you can't take this picture from the same place any more.
> 
> View attachment 40324


Very poignant.


----------



## laurence (21 Mar 2014)

some coloured film shots...

purple 120 film...








and redscale 120...








i keep forgetting the redscale is only 100iso and underexpose it as the cameras are usually set for 400 or 200. i'm still not 100% convinced with coloured film, but it makes for some interesting effects and adds to my fun of playing with the film cameres. i've just got a box of purple 35mm film now, so i can try some in the panorama sprocket hole camera!


----------



## Doseone (23 Mar 2014)

My first crack at black and white.

Its from my walk this morning.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Mar 2014)

Doseone said:


> My first crack at black and white.
> 
> View attachment 40558



beautiful.


----------



## Doseone (23 Mar 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> beautiful.


Thank you
[QUOTE 2991961, member: 9609"]Great picture but with 8672 different colours in it (including greyscale) , it aint black n white
Or do you mean it is just a regular picture that sort of looks nearly b&w ?[/QUOTE]
It's a conversion from the original colour one I took this morning. Rather than taking the picture on the black and white setting of my camera I took the picture in colour. It didn't turn out that colourful so I thought it would lend itself to a b&w conversion. To convert it I desturated the existing colours by varying amounts rather than just click the b&w convert button. I thought it looked better that way, punchier, rather than a straightforward conversion which looked a bit washed out and disappointing.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Mar 2014)

Stonehaven Harbour on Friday


----------



## Doseone (23 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2992091, member: 9609"]my original post looks a bit prattish when I re-read it,[/QUOTE] 
It wasn't taken that way

[QUOTE 2992091, member: 9609"]but I was curious as to what you had done as I quite liked those heay blues in the sky

You do get days in the hills, i remember many days in the NW highlands in nov / dec with grey leaden skies and all the colour washed out of the landscape, it can be like a day walking in a b&w landscape.[/QUOTE]
I did darken the top part of the sky when I was converting to b&w - a bit too much actually but I couldn't be arsed to start again on it, but the sky was pretty dark in the original because I spot metered for the snow which darkened everything else and it actually was pretty dark anyway because of the incoming rain/snow.


----------



## paul04 (23 Mar 2014)

I went to my mum's today, and just got the timing right, as she had just took some home made ginger biscuits out of the oven.




And I have been testing out my new camera, loads of setting to play with. I took this picture today, used a wine bottle and a small torch, and a exposure time of 10 seconds, with the iso at 100


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Mar 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Stonehaven Harbour on Friday



Brill


----------



## theloafer (23 Mar 2014)

from todays ride ....mobile nokia lumia 920


----------



## paul04 (31 Mar 2014)

A day off work today, and was doing a bit of gardening, and just had to take a few pictures


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Mar 2014)

paul04 said:


> A day off work today, and was doing a bit of gardening, and just had to take a few pictures


These are gorgeous. Love the depth of field on them and colours are beautiful.


----------



## Donger (31 Mar 2014)

This was taken near a donkey sanctuary in the New Forest. I just like the way you can see the ears on Mrs Donger's camera viewer screen.


----------



## Donger (31 Mar 2014)

1. Bealach Na Ba (The Pass of the cattle, Applecross Peninsula. Possibly the most alpine road in Britain - certainly the longest climb. I _will _cycle up this later this year.
2. The Glen Brittle Road on Skye - with the Black Cuillins living up to their name.
My two favourite roads in Britain.


----------



## theloafer (1 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> View attachment 41256
> View attachment 41257
> 
> View attachment 41256
> ...


 
its a grand climb


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Apr 2014)

Today on my ride, I took some photos of the river Dovey. On a day like today, it looks amazing.


----------



## Donger (1 Apr 2014)

theloafer said:


> its a grand climb
> View attachment 41343


 Nice picture. Hope I can get something similar this year. I dipped out a couple of years back after a scary descent of the Mam Rattagan Pass nearby - wet, worn brakes were bad enough .... the absence of barriers etc on the Pass of the Cattle, together with more rain made me nervous of how to get back down in one piece. I actually felt quite confident of being able to climb it - which I now know was mis-placed confidence. Now, two more years of miles in my legs and my first proper Alp under my belt, I reckon I've half a chance.


----------



## stumpy66 (1 Apr 2014)

Harris



Ericksay



Durness






camped here one night, Garve


----------



## stumpy66 (1 Apr 2014)

Torridon


----------



## laurence (1 Apr 2014)

had my first lot of purple 35mm back today, taken with a Diana Mini camera, hence the square format...









i'm still not convinced by coloured film, but it does look good in some cases and it's fun to play.


----------



## david k (3 Apr 2014)

London April evening


----------



## david k (3 Apr 2014)

More of the London April evening from last night


----------



## Brahan (4 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> View attachment 41256
> View attachment 41257
> 
> View attachment 41256
> ...



I've walked almost every inch of Glen Brittle, taking in the sheep when I was a boy.

I spent a lot of my time living in a nearby fishing village called Portnalong, my favourite place.


----------



## Alex H (9 Apr 2014)

Bronze age (1800-500BC) rock carving at Vitlycke, Sweden (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Carvings_in_Tanum)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2014)

Alex H said:


> Bronze age (1800-500BC) rock carving at Vitlycke, Sweden (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Carvings_in_Tanum)
> 
> View attachment 41819



Is it a Bronze Age tin opener?


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it a Bronze Age tin opener?



It looks like one of those fish you used to out into the palm of your hand. If you were telling the truth it curled up along the edges. If you were lying it stayed flat. Allegedly. Of course it was all to do with whether your hand was sweating or not. not exactly magic.


----------



## Alex H (9 Apr 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is it a Bronze Age tin opener?



I think this one should explain it


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

Alex H said:


> I think this one should explain it
> 
> View attachment 41820



I thought it looked like a whale when I first saw it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Apr 2014)

Alex H said:


> I think this one should explain it
> 
> View attachment 41820



That's a giant toast rack, big enough for the table at Valhalla.


----------



## stuee147 (11 Apr 2014)

the corckscrew tree not far from where i live.


----------



## laurence (11 Apr 2014)

saturday 12th April is film photography day - break out your analogue equipment and snap away.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Apr 2014)

Cutty Sark






More Sark






Ropey thing






Wouldn't be my first choice of tea.






Hawk






Our kid doing what our kid likes doing best...






Nosey git...


----------



## laurence (15 Apr 2014)

a few from the last few weeks - 1 digital, the rest film

Hoverfly shooting season has opened...





gorse with purple film...





wetland scene with purple film...





purple film daisies into the light





sunshine after the cloudburst (film)





my friend the swan... (120 film and fisheye lens)





a different swan...





red film daisies into the sun

[url=https://flic.kr/p/mKLJ1T]



red film reeds





SPRING!

[url=https://flic.kr/p/mEG394]

[/url][/url]


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Apr 2014)

Lucky to find a heron this evening at the duckpond!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Apr 2014)

I had a few other slogans ..mostly about bailing out, not bailing out ..or maybe a tune...I've got a brand new bianchi harvester? 
No photo shop ..the bails really were that color.


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Apr 2014)

Heavenly bluebells:-


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Apr 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> Heavenly bluebells:-
> View attachment 42789


They haven't really started to show any colour around here yet  so yours in the sunshine look great.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> They haven't really started to show any colour around here yet  so yours in the sunshine look great.



When i get back to the uk Im looking forward to riding through the bluebells again...one of my best rides was in the blue bells!


----------



## coffeejo (19 Apr 2014)

Hairy beasties on Broomfield Hill in the Quantocks last weekend:


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2014)

I went out yesterday afternoon. A bit late I suspect, but decided to take a few photos. This one is of the oak tree behind my house. I was standing below the tree looking up a it, while trying not to fall backwards into the stream.


----------



## Octet (19 Apr 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Hairy beasties on Broomfield Hill in the Quantocks last weekend:
> 
> View attachment 42791


----------



## laurence (19 Apr 2014)

last saturday was international film photography day, so i mainly used analogue and some of the pics have come back...

My friend the swan - taken with a 1980 moscow olympic special Zenit 35mm









Bee on flower, taken with the Zenit





basking lizard, Zenit 35mm again





... as i hadn't used that camera before i only took 1 roll of film with it, just in case it was broken.

Daisies with purple film - taken with a Lomo diana F 'toy camera'





trees with purple film and diana with fisheye





Dandelion clock, purple film and diana with fisheye





Daisies with a Lubitel twin lens reflex... these are the cameras that you look down into a hood to focus and have 2 lenses on the front. 





my friend taken with the Lubitel





him again, this time the Lubitel had redscale film in





reeds, Lubitel and redscale





reedbeds, lubitel and redscale (and passing gull)





cowslip taken with the Lubitel - i like this one, it doesn't look much, but the depth of field is good and shows how well this 'old piece of crap' - as it was called last weekend - works.





i have just built a 35mm twin lens reflex kit camera, so it will be interesting to see how that works. i have my eye on another Lubitel on ebay (you can get them for less than £20) and a Lomo LC-A. The Zenit i used was part of a kit i got on ebay for £35 and included another Zenit 1980 special, some extra lenses and bits and bobs. i will try out the other camera soon, although that one has a battery powered light-meter and the battery has destroyed much of the compartment (plus, i have no idea what kind of battery it is). i used the Lubitel with a light meter (£1.99 on ebay) and the results were good, so i will use that for exposure.

i've been very surprised at how well most of the Lomo 'toy' cameras work, the Diana F+ is very good and 120 film has a charm of its own. Dslrs are great, but film does have a certain 'thing'.

ta for looking and sorry if i bored you!


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2014)

Beautiful photos many thanks


----------



## paul04 (21 Apr 2014)

Took these pictures today in the garden, it was a little tricky as the wind was blowing the flowers.


----------



## Doseone (21 Apr 2014)

Took this today in a field of rape on the Pembrokeshire coast path near Trefin.


----------



## RussellZero (21 Apr 2014)

Made it to the seaside today at Bournemouth. Went from Ringwood down to Christchurch then along the sea to Poole, round sandbanks and back. What fun. Prom was a nightmare!


----------



## Donger (21 Apr 2014)

Not sure I'm exactly "proud" of this picture (as per the original post), but I've just rediscovered it among my holiday snaps and thought it might give someone a chuckle. It was taken a couple of years ago in a little village in Aude, SW France. Mrs Donger and I went past several times in the course of a week, and never saw a sole parking there - unlike everywhere else in the village. (Not sure whether I was expecting to see a pink 2CV or a TV crew from the French equivalent of "You've Been Framed" ). It might in fact be considered locally as the ultimate alternative to clamping as a no parking initiative - unless of course the simple explanation is that a Monsieur Gay lives there...... Either way, 



(p.s. I just thought it was funny - definitely not wanting to encourage any homophobic stuff).


----------



## laurence (21 Apr 2014)

Doseone said:


> Took this today in a field of rape on the Pembrokeshire coast path near Trefin.
> 
> View attachment 43052



and some motion blur in there, excellent!

given my current rucksack load, i could spend at least a day next to that field snapping with the various cameras - and i've just bought 2 more on ebay. oops.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Apr 2014)

Donger said:


> Not sure I'm exactly "proud" of this picture (as per the original post), but I've just rediscovered it among my holiday snaps and thought it might give someone a chuckle. It was taken a couple of years ago in a little village in Aude, SW France. Mrs Donger and I went past several times in the course of a week, and never saw a sole parking there - unlike everywhere else in the village. (Not sure whether I was expecting to see a pink 2CV or a TV crew from the French equivalent of "You've Been Framed" ). It might in fact be considered locally as the ultimate alternative to clamping as a no parking initiative - unless of course the simple explanation is that a Monsieur Gay lives there...... Either way,
> View attachment 43069
> 
> 
> (p.s. I just thought it was funny - definitely not wanting to encourage any homophobic stuff).


Not something I'm having a chuckle over...


----------



## swansonj (22 Apr 2014)

Spent the Easter weekend at Snape Maltings and environs.


----------



## Doseone (22 Apr 2014)

laurence said:


> and some motion blur in there, excellent!
> 
> given my current rucksack load, i could spend at least a day next to that field snapping with the various cameras - and i've just bought 2 more on ebay. oops.


Ha ha, that's a serious camera habit you've got there Laurence!

Actually the view the other way out to sea was also very nice, and I did take a couple of pictures, but they just didn't look very good.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Apr 2014)

Sharp Edge, Blencathra, on Wednesday morning


----------



## Donger (25 Apr 2014)

I was out cycling in the Belgian Ardennes when I stumbled upon this collection of frisky young palamino horses racing around a field having fun. I just like the way the sun catches their manes in this shot that I took as soon as they stopped dead n their tracks when they noticed me.


----------



## betty swollocks (3 May 2014)




----------



## RussellZero (3 May 2014)

Doseone said:


> Took this today in a field of rape on the Pembrokeshire coast path near Trefin.
> 
> View attachment 43052



Lovely photo


----------



## Doseone (4 May 2014)

RussellZero said:


> Lovely photo


Thank you.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 May 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 44064



Is that a total eclipse in the second pic?


----------



## betty swollocks (4 May 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is that a total eclipse in the second pic?


Yes.


----------



## paul04 (5 May 2014)

Even weeds in the garden have hidden beauty


----------



## coffeejo (5 May 2014)

Out walking on the Quantock Hills last weekend:


----------



## MontyVeda (5 May 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Sharp Edge, Blencathra, on Wednesday morning
> View attachment 43380


Blencathra this morning...


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 May 2014)

Who ate all the maggots? I said Cock Robin, by weavin' and bobbin' and thievin' and robbin'


----------



## betty swollocks (14 May 2014)

Deep blue morning in the offing....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Who ate all the maggots? I said Cock Robin, by weavin' and bobbin' and thievin' and robbin'
> View attachment 44422



Little robin redbreast
Sitting on a pole
Niddle noddle went his head
And poop went his hole

A charming rhyme from 1744


----------



## pplpilot (14 May 2014)

Slightly off topic, and a little heads up... 

For those with a love of photography, particularly Photojournalism, My favorite Photographer, Steve McCurry has an exhibition at the Beetles and Huxley gallery. Well worth a visit if you find yourself in the area.

http://www.beetlesandhuxley.com/exhibitions/steve-mccurry-afghanistan.html


----------



## betty swollocks (15 May 2014)

Choccy box stuff.....


----------



## betty swollocks (15 May 2014)

On your marks....get set....GO!


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2014)

I noticed this nest box being used a week or so ago and today when I took the dog, I took the camera and a long lens too. This is the only non-blurry shot I managed but it's not a great lens and lacks a bit of sharpness, plus I really needed a higher shutter speed. Might go back and try again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Who ate all the maggots? I said Cock Robin, by weavin' and bobbin' and thievin' and robbin'
> View attachment 44422


This is what we call a Robin, over here.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Who ate all the maggots? I said Cock Robin, by weavin' and bobbin' and thievin' and robbin'
> View attachment 44422


@Cyclist33 what camera/lens is that you're using?


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> @Cyclist33 what camera/lens is that you're using?



It's an 85mm fixed-length Sony lens on a Sony a58... It's not the sharpest lens I've got, but it does take a nice pic!


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2014)

Dandelion.


----------



## betty swollocks (21 May 2014)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 May 2014)

Cheshire Countryside... today. almost picture perfect!


----------



## dave r (21 May 2014)

The view from our kitchen door.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2014)

One from a previous summer


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2014)

Rudbeckia goldsturm


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2014)

Helenium Moorhiem beauty


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2014)

Hellebore


----------



## the_mikey (21 May 2014)

Chester Railway Station via smartphone..


----------



## laurence (22 May 2014)

had to wait to get some photos developed as i had no money... apres payday and there are some quite nice ones

i was walking along the river at Putney a few weeks back when the sailing club was having a race...








and then i had to take some photos of my friends at the wetland centre, posing nicely in the daisies

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nGgos2]


more flowers...

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nEdJm9]



the reedbed channel unde an unsettled sky 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nFYsXe]




P2P - one of the regulars at the wetland centre - posing nicely for me

[url=https://flic.kr/p/npLTwd]



and more flowers...





a logpile transformed by using slide film and print processing

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nJ3C6B]



plants...

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nG4zed]



and the reeds

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nGg9Zk]



and cowslips again

[url=https://flic.kr/p/npLLSS]



all of these were taken with a Lubitel 166 twin lens reflex and 120 film, which i am really starting to love. it has a feel to it. the big problem is getting a narrow depth of field with this camera as the max shutter speed is 250, so even with 100 iso film it's too fast. the slide film was 50 iso, which is why i used it.[/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2014)

Deepest, darkest Teesdale.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2014)

From this evenings walk around Wimpole Hall.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 May 2014)

Lounging around in the garden today.....


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2014)

@laurence I was looking at them before on your Flickr Stream. I do love the whole film look about them, superb and superb quality too. Film though, shudders slightly at the memory of developing and printing.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 May 2014)

The Eagle Eye


----------



## laurence (26 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> @laurence I was looking at them before on your Flickr Stream. I do love the whole film look about them, superb and superb quality too. Film though, shudders slightly at the memory of developing and printing.



i get them processed by the lomo lab, which is not far from work... trouble is, it's moving. i get nervous about sending films in the post. i'm still trying to work out an alternative, although they are talking about having drop off points for weekly collections.

they are great at processing as they are used to quirky (read downright weird) cameras and overlapping exposures and the like. apparently, some snappy snaps stores are good, but others not so. i don't get prints done, just processed and scanned. i also have a scanner now for any i want to get better copy scans of.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2014)

Any relation to Lomo cameras? They used to produce some odd ones.


----------



## Paul139 (29 May 2014)

@laurence "daisies into the light" beautiful.


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2014)

laurence said:


> i get them processed by the lomo lab, which is not far from work... trouble is, it's moving. i get nervous about sending films in the post. i'm still trying to work out an alternative, although they are talking about having drop off points for weekly collections.
> 
> they are great at processing as they are used to quirky (read downright weird) cameras and overlapping exposures and the like. apparently, some snappy snaps stores are good, but others not so. i don't get prints done, just processed and scanned. i also have a scanner now for any i want to get better copy scans of.


What do they charge? Ones I looked at cost about 15 a film for processing and scanning.


----------



## Paul139 (29 May 2014)

Been into photography for as long as I can remember but get a bit fed up lugging gear about. I find unless I'm going out on a photography trip I prefer to just use the camera on the phone these days. It's more convenient and a lot less weight, plus it means I enjoy days out rather than spending the day looking through a viewfinder.
Here's one from yesterday. A late Christmas present from my wife. Tea at the Ritz.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 May 2014)

Paul139 said:


> Been into photography for as long as I can remember but get a bit fed up lugging gear about. I find unless I'm going out on a photography trip I prefer to just use the camera on the phone these days. It's more convenient and a lot less weight, plus it means I enjoy days out rather than spending the day looking through a viewfinder.
> Here's one from yesterday. A late Christmas present from my wife. Tea at the Ritz.
> View attachment 46377




That captures a mood. What did you eat, and more importantly I trust you wore Lycra?


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 May 2014)

Buzzard


----------



## Doseone (29 May 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Buzzard
> View attachment 46395


Wow. Superb. Really sharp.


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 May 2014)

"Everlasting Love"


----------



## laurence (29 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Any relation to Lomo cameras? They used to produce some odd ones.



yup -it is the lab in the lomo shop - although it has now moved, it is still the lomo lab.



Paul139 said:


> @laurence "daisies into the light" beautiful.



thank you... i am quite drawn to the daisies. every roll of film i get back i find loads of daisy shots on it!



Crackle said:


> What do they charge? Ones I looked at cost about 15 a film for processing and scanning.



35mm is £8 for colour. 120 is £9. add £2 for b&w and if you have a sprocket exposing camera it's £11.

the Lomo website also has a list of recommended (by users) labs...

http://www.lomography.com/more/photolabs/country/225-united-kingdom

luckily i can still drop off and collect from the east London shop, even though the lab has relocated.


----------



## Paul139 (29 May 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> That captures a mood. What did you eat, and more importantly I trust you wore Lycra?


Really surprised at how much we got.We had a couple of plates of sandwiches and were offered more if we wanted them, some gorgeous cakes and scones to die for. A glass of champagne and a selection of different teas. The waiter recommended a particular tea which really hit the spot and we were allowed several refills. After all that they then brought around a couple of more cakes to choose from on a trolley. We were in there for about an hour and a half and weren't rushed at all and everyone was so polite with no snootiness from the waiters who really made the day special. Thoroughly recommend it. 
Of course I wore the full black lycra kit but they still insisted I wore a tie as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2014)

Had a few thunderstorms yesterday, and some striking clouds.


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2014)

I took this a while ago but although I knew what I wanted to do with it, I've only just got around to doing it. Well OK, it's taken me 8 years to get round to doing it


----------



## betty swollocks (31 May 2014)

Foxgloveliness:-


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Jun 2014)

Went for a walk on t'Heath wi' t'hound. Lovely it were. All the recent rain plus a good blast of sunshine has turned it into a series of deep pastures, lightly-sprinkled with buttercups and daisies. To live in London and have it all within a 10 minute drive...amazing.


----------



## betty swollocks (3 Jun 2014)




----------



## Spinney (3 Jun 2014)

Reminds me a little of one from last summer (well, OK, mainly the camera angle!)


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Jun 2014)

Soller botanic garden, Mallorca.


----------



## laurence (3 Jun 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 46801



THAT is a photo and a half. stunner.


----------



## Spinney (3 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> [Soller botanic garden, Mallorca.


The colours in that middle one are glorious!
(And insects always fly off a fraction of a second before the shutter goes when I try photographing them!)


----------



## betty swollocks (3 Jun 2014)

Thank you.
Glad you like it.


----------



## rualexander (3 Jun 2014)

Not long back from two week tour of west highlands and western isles.






Slideshow of all photos here https://www.flickr.com/photos/rualexander/sets/72157644580920860/show/with/14329210441/


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2014)

Name that bird.....?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 46996
> 
> 
> Name that bird.....?


LBJ


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 46996
> 
> 
> Name that bird.....?


take it it is robin sized?
nightingale?


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Jun 2014)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 46996
> 
> 
> Name that bird.....?



Gerald.


----------



## Spinney (7 Jun 2014)

In the garden yesterday...


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> take it it is robin sized?
> nightingale?



Indeed


----------



## theloafer (7 Jun 2014)

rualexander said:


> Not long back from two week tour of west highlands and western isles.
> 
> View attachment 46817
> 
> ...


 
stunning photo,s rualexander


----------



## Archie_tect (7 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 46996
> 
> 
> Name that bird.....?


Ethel.

[Gerald...? ]


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jun 2014)

Pollensa at night.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Indeed


 I have to confess to having had to double check it and even then I was doubtful - I know a good number by sight, and the nightingale by song, but not by sight oddly. You were really lucky with that photo!

A few years before we moved out of our old place, a nightingale made its nest in a yew tree no more than 4m from our bedroom window. We used to (and still do) sleep with the windows (& curtains) open all year around and I distinctly remember being woken up every night with its singing from the electricity cable than ran immediately in front of the bedroom window. For 2 hours, from about 1:30am/2am every night for around 16-18 days I had this nightingale singing less than 1m from an open bedroom window and I never once saw it! It was only when I mentioned it to a friend that I had had a demented robin crossed with a blackbird singing at the bedroom window that we realised what it was! (We lived on a nature reserve known for its rare birds including the Dartford Warbler. Over the years I photo'd all the resident birds and came up with over 48 species just in visiting our patch!)


----------



## betty swollocks (10 Jun 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jun 2014)

Have you got a new camera, or have you just been inspired by the light?

Stu


----------



## betty swollocks (10 Jun 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 47367


Not a new camera, just me learning to use it better and slowly discovering that light, composition and an interesting perspective can make an ordinary pic transcend into a far better one.
Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Spinney (10 Jun 2014)

Betty S keeps making me want to find a field of ox-eye daisies and start grovelling at ground level on a sunny day...
This is the nearest I got, in the garden:


----------



## betty swollocks (10 Jun 2014)

Spinney said:


> Betty S keeps making me want to find a field of ox-eye daisies and start grovelling at ground level on a sunny day...
> This is the nearest I got, in the garden:
> View attachment 47374


That's glorious.
Not seen many poppies down my way yet.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2014)

I was going through some files looking for something the other day when I came across this image, previously ignored because in one of my usual acts of incompetence I'd been fiddling with the camera and left it on 1600iso and then took this. It's really noisy and won't win any prizes but I decided I quite liked it anyhow. It's taken in Ardnamurchan.


----------



## Spinney (10 Jun 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> That's glorious.
> Not seen many poppies down my way yet.


It's a California poppy - a perennial - in my garden. I've only see a very few wild poppies so far this year.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jun 2014)

Spinney said:


> It's a California poppy - a perennial - in my garden. I've only see a very few wild poppies so far this year.


Loads round here.


----------



## robertob (10 Jun 2014)

Glasnevin Cemetery here in Dublin, close to where I live - took this shot on an evening recently there...


----------



## Alex H (11 Jun 2014)

robertob said:


> Glasnevin Cemetery here in Dublin, close to where I live - took this shot on an evening recently there...



Great pic - Very atmospheric 

Is that a Lanterne des mortes in the middle? - I thought they were only built in France.


----------



## robertob (11 Jun 2014)

Thanks Alex.

I might be wrong, but I believe it is only a watchtower actually.


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2014)

Haven't done anything other than snapshots in ages but very pleased with a few photos I took at a recent steam rally.


Could've done with a wider lens to fit in everything I wanted to fit in.


View of Lough Neagh along a cannon barrel.





All scans from 35mm negatives.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2014)

Nice Tyred. You can instantly tell that's film.


----------



## robertob (11 Jun 2014)

Dublin reality - that's what's happening if you leave your bike unattended for a while - found this in Drumcondra last weekend.







The Giro was here in Dublin last month. 3rd stage, was positioned at the flamme rouge, shortly before the final bend.


----------



## robertob (12 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3128269, member: 45"]I lived in Drumcondra for a while, about 20 years ago. In the convent, I'll have you know.[/QUOTE]
Oh really? You mean the Monastery of St. Alphonsus - I believe it's called? I live just ten meters off it in St. Patrick's Road!  
What did you do there? I always see loads of people walking in and out in the morning and evening, but I have no idea what is actually happening behind the walls... is it just a place to live or did you do something religious there?


----------



## Spinney (12 Jun 2014)

Well, I found my field of ox-eye daisies, but next time I'll go later in the day so I don't have to grovel _right_ at ground level to get the Sun behind a flower!


----------



## laurence (12 Jun 2014)

some of my photos are here...

http://www.onthedrops.cc/matrix-gp-series-woking-report/


----------



## robertob (13 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3129176, member: 45"]There's a Christian charity organisation called YWAM who used to have their Dublin base there. I was with them. Not sure whether they still use the site.

We used to climb over the wall to get to the airport chip shop. Is it still called that?

Is your road the one with the sign that looks like a gravestone on the pavement with an inscription that I couldn't understand?[/QUOTE]
Oh right, interesting. Not sure if they are still in there. 
I would imagine the Chip Shop you referring to doesn't exist anymore. Generally there are shops only on he main street, Drumcondra Road now. My street is basically the one, if you're out of the main entrance, straight ahead, in direction of the train bridge.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2014)

1994 Winter Olympics site in Lillehammer, Norway.






A ski fence






Some kind of 'tool' from a Norwegian factory, maybe @Fnaar could assist in identification?


----------



## Beebo (13 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 1994 Winter Olympics site in Lillehammer, Norway.
> 
> 
> Some kind of 'tool' from a Norwegian factory, maybe @Fnaar could assist in identification?
> ...


 I think it's a prototype design for a ballcock


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2014)

A hell of a climb from way down there.



Proper cycling along some little used forest paths.





More steam engines


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2014)

I just discovered my camera does bracketing and double exposures. Who knew. Not me but I've only had it 9 years. Oh and that button on the side is the white balance. I might read the rest of the manual now.


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2014)

Read a manual?

That idea will never catch on


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> I just discovered my camera does bracketing and double exposures. Who knew. Not me but I've only had it 9 years. Oh and that button on the side is the white balance. I might read the rest of the manual now.



The rest of it, how far did you get, front cover?


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> The rest of it, how far did you get, front cover?


You know that page with the arrows on pointing to the different buttons....


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> You know that page with the arrows on pointing to the different buttons....



You have worked out to remove the lens cap, haven't you?


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2014)

tyred said:


> You have worked out to remove the lens cap, haven't you?


I have and I didn't need the manual.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jun 2014)

Touchy.


----------



## laurence (13 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Touchy.



love the Wall of Voodoo sig line.


----------



## laurence (13 Jun 2014)

around this time of year i go peregrine watching, fledgewatch, to keep an eye on the eyasses (this year only 1) in case they get grounded. it's a great chance to see the youngster(s) in action as they learn to fly, but it can be nerve wracking - the previous 2 years 1 has been lost during the flying lessons, presumably as a result of a collision with a building, such are the perils for urban peregrines.

here are some shots from last night

this is the Family, Tom the tiercel on the left, mum, Charlie is feeding Will the youngster on the right. that is their nest ledge





mum flew off with the remains of the prey, but Will stayed put





dad flew to join her a little while later, he is starting to moult, hence the gap in the tail

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nXarWN]



then not much happened for a very long time... the parents sat near each other and the youngster slept in the sun

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nELrpd]







Tom then flew off





presumably for food as he went into a dive as he was directly overhead









and then nothing happened for a long time, until we were kicked out of the cemetary where we watch from as it was closing time (they have to lock the dead in at night)

dad came back with food, then left ( we were watching from a street corner by now)





and soon the youngster decided he wanted to stretch his wings





and also to play at diving





he dived into the cemetary where we had been, at approximately the place we had been standing (it is a semi-open area, so that makes sense) and as we worried where he had gone he shot up from behind the roof of the house in front of us





yes, it's a rubbish shot, but i had a long, manual focus lens and he is the fastes animal on the planet!

he circled and then went back to the building, but looked mischievous. soon he was off again, going low so we lost him behind houses. my friend (who monitors this pair) and i were looking around when i saw him flash by down the end of the road... he then landed on some scaffolding on a house! following him were two magpies, in a very bad mood. last year one of the young ended up on a low roof being harassed by magpies and from then on he would attack corvids whenever he could - it seems this boy doesn't like them either. he dropped down again and flew just over head height towards us, zooming about 5 ft over me before flipping up over a house and turning back. we looked around (all the birds were going crazy with alarm calls by now) and on a chimney on a single storey school right next to us i noticed something..









he was soon joined by his 'playmates'













they were none too pleased with him being there





after this slip he made a rather ungainly exit...





and flew down the street, low, 2nd floor level, before flipping up over a house and vanishing from us - magpies hacking after him, chattering away.

we looked for him, but didn't find him and it was getting dark, so we called off the search, figuring he was ok as mum remained on guard duty, surveying her realm during the whole thing



[/url][/url]


----------



## annedonnelly (13 Jun 2014)

laurence said:


> around this time of year i go peregrine watching, fledgewatch, to keep an eye on the eyasses (this year only 1) in case they get grounded. it's a great chance to see the youngster(s) in action as they learn to fly, but it can be nerve wracking - the previous 2 years 1 has been lost during the flying lessons, presumably as a result of a collision with a building, such are the perils for urban peregrines.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nXarWN



Cool! I'm looking forward to seeing the peregrines at Malham in a couple of weeks time. They have four chicks!


----------



## laurence (13 Jun 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> Cool! I'm looking forward to seeing the peregrines at Malham in a couple of weeks time. They have four chicks!



be prepared for lots of nothing.... then frantic periods of action!


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2014)

Pictures from my back garden
Delphiniums













aqueligias


----------



## betty swollocks (15 Jun 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Jun 2014)

Today's racing


----------



## paul04 (16 Jun 2014)

A couple of pictures I've took in the garden. testing out the macro setting on my camera


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2014)

I went to Crosby beach yesterday and took a few gormless Gormley statues in the less than ideal midday sun but it was primarily a dog walk and he tried hard to be in the shot.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2014)

A couple from my recent holiday.

We visited the parrot Zoo just outside Skeggy, in the walk through Avery I gave this bird a peanut and it bit the end off then sat there looking at it for a while before finishing it off.







Across the road from the caravan was the Fantasy Island theme park, on the way back one night I got this shot of rides against the evening sky


----------



## Donger (22 Jun 2014)

Mrs Donger and I have membership cards for Slimbridge Wildfowl Trust, so we call in regularly. Every time we go there, something different catches our attention. On this particular occasion it was the white faced ducks, who all seemed fascinated with something in one particular direction. We craned our
necks to try to see what it was, only for the penny to eventually drop. They were all soaking up the rays, as the sun was at its strongest for months, and the spring air was still cool. They were clearly all enjoying getting a bit of sun on their chests and faces. Mrs Donger and I now remember them by the name of "Sunbathing Ducks", and we always call in on their enclosure to see whether they are doing it again.
..


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jun 2014)

Great location!


----------



## laurence (22 Jun 2014)

Donger said:


> Mrs Donger and I have membership cards for Slimbridge Wildfowl Trust, so we call in regularly. Every time we go there, something different catches our attention. On this particular occasion it was the white faced ducks, who all seemed fascinated with something in one particular direction. We craned our
> necks to try to see what it was, only for the penny to eventually drop. They were all soaking up the rays, as the sun was at its strongest for months, and the spring air was still cool. They were clearly all enjoying getting a bit of sun on their chests and faces. Mrs Donger and I now remember them by the name of "Sunbathing Ducks", and we always call in on their enclosure to see whether they are doing it again.
> ..
> View attachment 48366



the WWT centres are great for photography - always something to see and snap and (my favourite) no dogs (i tend to take a lot of shots kneeling or lying down, so gog poo isn't welcome).

a lot of the centres have photography days/courses too.

been snapping at the London one this weekend... mainly on film as i had another 'new' 120 camera to play with.


----------



## Donger (22 Jun 2014)

laurence said:


> the WWT centres are great for photography - always something to see and snap and (my favourite) no dogs (i tend to take a lot of shots kneeling or lying down, so gog poo isn't welcome).
> 
> a lot of the centres have photography days/courses too.
> 
> been snapping at the London one this weekend... mainly on film as i had another 'new' 120 camera to play with.


 
You're right there. Almost the perfect place for photography.Saw quite a few telephotos and lots of expensive equipment among the twitchers. Also got a fantastic sight of a kingfisher in flight, but was too slow on the draw.


----------



## laurence (22 Jun 2014)

Donger said:


> You're right there. Almost the perfect place for photography.Saw quite a few telephotos and lots of expensive equipment among the twitchers. Also got a fantastic sight of a kingfisher in flight, but was too slow on the draw.



the London centre is awash with expensive kit!

it's a lucky man who gets a kingfisher, especially in flight. usually just a flash of blue and a peep peep call. Slimbridge is wonderful in winter when the Bewick Swans are there - seeing them come in for the evening feed is incredible. there's a little hide next to the In Focus shop that's great for photographing them.


----------



## john59 (30 Jun 2014)

I came across this fellow, a Swallow-tailed moth, on my garage wall this morning. I've never seen one before.

Swallow-tailed moth.




John


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2014)

The Fuchsia in our hanging basket by the front door has started to flower, I couldn't resist a photo and I'm rather pleased with the resulting picture.


----------



## paul04 (1 Jul 2014)

A few flowers in the garden


----------



## John Ponting (1 Jul 2014)

These two were making a lot of noise over a shared morsel. No need as thete is more than enough to go round .


----------



## Rezillo (4 Jul 2014)

Some holiday stuff from West Cornwall:

Peregrine, Nanjizal





Peregrine juvenile, close by a couple of days later:





Poldark filming at Porthgwarra:





Boats being beached for filming (Aidan Turner centre):


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2014)

Staying nautical, this is the wheelhouse of a little paddle wheel excursion boat Mrs. GA and I rode one day last month while in Peoria, Ill.


----------



## colly (5 Jul 2014)

A couple of pics of this morning in Leeds.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2014)

I went for a ride around my local town this morning.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I went for a ride around my local town this morning.
> View attachment 49499
> 
> 
> ...



That looks pretty, where is it?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jul 2014)

dave r said:


> That looks pretty, where is it?



Machynlleth. From the clock, if you turn left, Aberystwyth is about 18 miles away.


----------



## paul04 (6 Jul 2014)

Was having a wander around my local park today, I was trying to get pictures of birds, but only got 1, a bit disappointing but will keep trying.
This ugly thing was about 75yards away.





And I don't know why, but I like this picture. just something different I suppose.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jul 2014)

paul04 said:


> Was having a wander around my local park today, I was trying to get pictures of birds, but only got 1, a bit disappointing but will keep trying.
> This ugly thing was about 75yards away.
> 
> 
> ...



that second one is calling out to be cropped ditching the shore line... and love the "И" in fishing


----------



## paul04 (6 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that second one is calling out to be cropped ditching the shore line... and love the "И" in fishing



Listened to your advice.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2014)

Sometimes a photo goes wrong but is actually the better for it.

The Champs-Élysées last July (can't believe it's nearly a year):


----------



## Donger (6 Jul 2014)

*When labradors are given French lessons:-*


----------



## paul04 (6 Jul 2014)

Nice clear sky tonight, and the moon is out, it was about 9pm so not completely dark. just took this with a DSLR camera with a 300mm lens


----------



## betty swollocks (7 Jul 2014)




----------



## paul04 (8 Jul 2014)

A bit of patience to get this picture,




And this is the same picture, just cropped it.


----------



## Donger (8 Jul 2014)

paul04 said:


> A bit of patience to get this picture,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice shots....... Though to be fair, if you lack the patience, superglue might do it.


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jul 2014)

A deer friend


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> A deer friend
> View attachment 50092



Groan.


----------



## paul04 (12 Jul 2014)

Although this picture is just out of focus, I was in the right place at the right time for the duck train.


----------



## delb0y (12 Jul 2014)

Just been catching up with a few months worth of photos on this thread. Some superb pictures!. I've just borrowed a DSLR and am trying to get to grips with it. Few early efforts here:













Cheers
Derek


----------



## AndyWilliams (12 Jul 2014)

I have been taking pics for as long as I can remember, nothing outstanding but its something I enjoy. 
I have a facebook page if you want to see more: https://www.facebook.com/saladdodgerphotography


----------



## betty swollocks (12 Jul 2014)




----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2014)

Nothing technical about this, just a simple snap, we picked the granddaughters toys up off the floor before we vaced up.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Jul 2014)

paul04 said:


> Although this picture is just out of focus, I was in the right place at the right time for the duck train.



er, theyre geese!


----------



## paul04 (13 Jul 2014)

Just a couple of pictures I got today while doing a bit of gardening.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jul 2014)

Apples on our apple tree this year.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jul 2014)

paul04 said:


> Just a couple of pictures I got today while doing a bit of gardening.


some great depth of field there especially on the comma (butterfly) @paul04


----------



## paul04 (14 Jul 2014)

I was lucky last night, a nice clear sky and a full moon (taken with a Nikon D3200) and a little bit of editing in lightroom


----------



## coffeejo (14 Jul 2014)

paul04 said:


> I was lucky last night, a nice clear sky and a full moon (taken with a Nikon D3200) and a little bit of editing in lightroom


Wow.


----------



## Spinney (14 Jul 2014)

Went to the Air Tattoo at Fairford on Sunday. Was cloudy most of the day, and my lens is only long enough to make it worthwhile photographing display teams with smoke. But I think in the end the clouds made for more interesting piccies! Some 'auto enhancing' with Photoshop elements and some cropping, but otherwise nothing fancy. These are the Frecce Tricolori (Italian Air Force display team).


----------



## Spinney (14 Jul 2014)

And these are my Red Arrows pics...


----------



## User33236 (14 Jul 2014)

Simples


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Jul 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Sometimes a photo goes wrong but is actually the better for it.
> 
> The Champs-Élysées last July (can't believe it's nearly a year):
> 
> View attachment 49615




I hope you have that on a wall at home somewhere? It's fantastic.


----------



## User33236 (14 Jul 2014)

Another taken at Blackpool Zoo on the same day as the meerkat.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jul 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> I hope you have that on a wall at home somewhere? It's fantastic.


Thanks! 

I've only just got round to going through them but yes, it's on the list to print.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Jul 2014)

BBC- YOUR PICTURES- CYCLING
Closing date 22nd July

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-28208697

Go on Coffeejo.......








coffeejo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've only just got round to going through them but yes, it's on the list to print.


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jul 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> BBC- YOUR PICTURES- CYCLING
> Closing date 22nd July
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-28208697
> ...


Meep. Done.


----------



## delb0y (16 Jul 2014)

Another one from me. Not cycling related unless it's a comment on my average speed:


----------



## betty swollocks (16 Jul 2014)




----------



## paul04 (16 Jul 2014)

I love this time of year, so many colourful flowers in the garden, including these Allium's


----------



## laurence (16 Jul 2014)

this was taken with a 'new' yashica mat 120 camera. it was the last shot on the first roll i used and as soon as i pressed the shutter i knew it would ok...


----------



## Jordon Brooker (16 Jul 2014)

Might as well put a few of my latest here.



IMG_3368 by Jordon &quot;ForceGhost&quot; Brooker, on Flickr



IMG_3367 by Jordon &quot;ForceGhost&quot; Brooker, on Flickr



IMG_3365 by Jordon &quot;ForceGhost&quot; Brooker, on Flickr



IMG_3370 by Jordon &quot;ForceGhost&quot; Brooker, on Flickr


----------



## betty swollocks (16 Jul 2014)




----------



## betty swollocks (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## Donger (18 Jul 2014)

Taken on the move, through a dirty car windscreen. This just sums up France to me. Empty roads, lines of shady plane trees.


----------



## Donger (18 Jul 2014)

Try again, better late than never: If this fails, my fist is going through this laptop.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Jul 2014)

Donger said:


> View attachment 50817
> Try again, better late than never: If this fails, my fist is going through this laptop.


----------



## betty swollocks (21 Jul 2014)




----------



## paul04 (21 Jul 2014)

Yesterday I found a spiders web in the garden, thought I would get a close up, the camera lens just touched the web and this spider came running down the web.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Jul 2014)

Had my camera delivered Back after repair today, some shots from work.....





Dahlia Tartan





Rudbeckia



New Court.


----------



## paul04 (22 Jul 2014)

My mum had picked some sweat peas from the garden, and put them on the window sill,


----------



## Rezillo (22 Jul 2014)

Peacock butterfly sunning itself on one of our sheds this evening:


----------



## delb0y (24 Jul 2014)

This is one taken by my better half so I can claim no credit.


----------



## delb0y (25 Jul 2014)

As I've been asking questions in another photography thread I thought I'd post two more. First one was taken with the GF1 and the second with the G3.


----------



## betty swollocks (26 Jul 2014)




----------



## Alex H (26 Jul 2014)

A couple of days in the Charente-Maritime...........

Cygnet in Jarnac






Sunflowers in the countryside






Carrelet at Royan






The Hotel de Ville, Pons


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

delb0y said:


> As I've been asking questions in another photography thread I thought I'd post two more. First one was taken with the GF1 and the second with the G3.



Love the 2nd one. Bloody daft hounds.


----------



## paul04 (26 Jul 2014)

A couple of flowers in the garden


----------



## paul04 (27 Jul 2014)

Butterfly and bee's in the garden.


----------



## paul04 (28 Jul 2014)

Over the weekend I've been experimenting ,trying to capture a water drop/splash,
So got a pipette (filled with milk) and dropped it into a bowl of water. (the water was lit by a usb led light) its all about getting the timing right, almost got it spot on, just need to get the focus correct, and more practice,


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Jul 2014)

Just got back from WOMAD. Loved it (as ever). Haven't done the b&w stuff yet, but TBH the light this year was more colour-friendly in truth. Anyway, FWIW...


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2014)

This mornings dog walk




I did see something else I wanted to take on the shore but it looked a bit muddy. So I sent the dog out and sure enough, he sank. Took me a while to clean him up when we got back.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> This mornings dog walk
> I did see something else I wanted to take on the shore but it looked a bit muddy. So I sent the dog out and sure enough, he sank. Took me a while to clean him up when we got back.


I remember people doing that with me when I was out winter mountaineering as a very young teenager. If I had problems, then the wouldn't go that way (in the snow...)


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I remember people doing that with me when I was out winter mountaineering as a very young teenager. If I had problems, then the wouldn't go that way (in the snow...)


He's also very useful mtn biking in Delamere in the winter. Saved me a few times, he has. I can rent him out for a reasonable rate?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> He's also very useful mtn biking in Delamere in the winter. Saved me a few times, he has. I can rent him out for a reasonable rate?


I do dog sitting... usually an Irish Wolf Hound who has adopted the sofa.. (luckily we are tenants and it is his landlady's sofa otherwise...). It was my mistake putting his blanket on the sofa rather than him taking advantage of us... and that is a 3 seater sofa.


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Jul 2014)

Got round to the b&w from Womad...


----------



## HovR (31 Jul 2014)

This one is just a very quick snapshot off my phone, so the quality isn't the best, but I quite like the way it turned out. Looking towards the Strawberry Mountains, Eastern Oregon.


----------



## Crackle (31 Jul 2014)

Another dog walk





I think he's getting quite good with a camera now. makes a change from peeing on bushes.


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jul 2014)

I was intending to go for a ride this evening, but it rained, so I played with my camera instead once the rain stopped...


----------



## September (31 Jul 2014)

Hoorah! I love photography. I've been at it for 2 years now. Like cycling, I fell head over heels for it.

I'll start my posts in this thread with a bike-related-pic that I took recently...




Protocyc Multi-Tool by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## September (2 Aug 2014)

Took my SLR on my morning ride down the canal. Came across this cool artwork.




A Very Muddy 30 Miles by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2014)

Crocosmia and variegated grasses growing in my garden


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Took my SLR on my morning ride down the canal. Came across this cool artwork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You remind me of my 'my avatar' graffiti...


----------



## stumpy66 (2 Aug 2014)

lumix fz200


----------



## September (2 Aug 2014)

Just been to Birmingham to see the Minimum Monument artwork installation that was on the news. Bloody packed!!




Minimum Monument by Tom Cash, on Flickr




Minimum Monuments by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2014)

All the photos in here look really great 

I just bought a Panasonic G3 from @Crackle and I am currently having a go at some night time photography and playing with different shutter speeds and ISO settings, I have also just got an external timer so I can do some Time-Lapse photography but nothing as good as some of the stuff in here. 

I have never had a camera that you can use manually before mine have always been automatics even the Fuji S7000 I got 10 years ago was more like a point and shoot compared to this one. 

I am also having a play with Adobe Lightroom and I have to say I really like it once I figured out how to use it


----------



## September (2 Aug 2014)

Lightroom is excellent. Couldn't work without it. Are you shooting in RAW?



phil_hg_uk said:


> playing with different shutter speeds and ISO settings


The best way to learn! Straight into M and make some mistakes. Regarding your ISO - personally, I'd always try and keep it at 100 or lower unless you need to move it to compensate for something else.

Ideally, you want to be learning how to balance the aperture and the shutter speed...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Lightroom is excellent. Couldn't work without it. Are you shooting in RAW
> 
> The best way to learn! Straight into M and make some mistakes. Regarding your ISO - personally, I'd always try and keep it at 100 or lower unless you need to move it to compensate for something else.
> 
> Ideally, you want to be learning how to balance the aperture and the shutter speed...



I am not shooting in RAW at the moment as I only have a 2GB memory card but as soon as the 32GB card gets here I will be.

I have used the custom settings menu and I have one setup for Night and another for Time-Lapse.

The iso in this camera only goes down to 160, I had a play the other night so I could see how different iso settings worked and what happens if you hold the shutter open for a while and did these:

This is at 200 iso and holding the shutter open for 40 seconds






and these are at 1600 iso:






So that showed me what the iso settings do because to be honest most of this is gobbledygook to me  

And this afternoon i had a play with Time-Lapse and did a short video which is poor quality but I just wanted to have a quick play and see how everything worked and here is it:


----------



## Crackle (2 Aug 2014)

I didn't know it did time lapse


----------



## September (2 Aug 2014)

Good progress so far then!



phil_hg_uk said:


> I am not shooting in RAW at the moment as I only have a 2GB memory card but as soon as the 32GB card gets here I will be.
> 
> The iso in this camera only goes down to 160, I had a play the other night so I could see how different iso settings worked and what happens if you hold the shutter open for a while and did these:


Lightroom loves RAW files. It preserves far more quality than editing JPGs.

Can you adjust your aperture? I understand how it can all be daunting at the start. I remember trying to get my head around aperture settings and the exposure triangle!!!

My first pictures were awful lol.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Can you adjust your aperture?




Is that the one what says *F* with a load of numbers if it is I have it set to 5.6 at the moment.


----------



## September (2 Aug 2014)

Yup. It controls the depth of field (DoF) of your shot and also the speed at which you can snap away/how much light hits the sensor.

You typically balance this with your shutter speed and ISO comes last if you're getting blur.

The higher the aperture (lower the number), the shallower the DoF and the faster your lens will be. This is good for getting complete background separation. So, in the pic below, I used a higher aperture and my background was then completely out of focus. This means my core subject is more striking and there are less distractions. 

f2.8




Giant Pine Cone [EXPLORED] by Tom Cash, on Flickr

f1.8 (far too low, retrospectively)




Cadbury&#x27;s Drumming Gorilla by Tom Cash, on Flickr

Then, sometimes, you may want a low aperture to get more of the picture in focus, like the picture below, where I required the ball to be in focus.

f8




The World&#x27;s Biggest Elastic Band Ball by Tom Cash, on Flickr

As for your shutter speed - you ultimately want that to be fast unless you're after a certain effect, such as panning on cars.




#7 by Tom Cash, on Flickr

This is where balancing the aperture and shutter speed come in....

So, when you're outdoors you generally have good light in the daytime. As a result, if you shot on aperture f2.8, your shutter speed would normally be fast and freeze the subject perfectly still - like this:

f2.8 @ 1/4000




The Cliffhanger [EXPLORED] by Tom Cash, on Flickr

As you can see, the moment was frozen COMPLETELY (see the spokes).

However, if you wanted a blurred background for motion, you wouldn't be able to slow your shutter down to 1/60 @ f2.8 because you would over expose your picture. So, you bump the aperture up to a higher number which lets less light in. As a result, you can achieve complete background separation with motion blur.

f16 @ 1/30




Honda Civic by Tom Cash, on Flickr

Hope that's helped some!

I'm no pro, so don't take all of my advice as gospel.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2014)

When I first got the camera I messed about with a setting called Defocus Control and it changed the blurriness of the background when the camera is in IA mode so I guess that is what it was changing then.


----------



## September (2 Aug 2014)

Yeah, sounds like it. IA may be aperture priority - so all you need to do is set an aperture and the camera does the ISO and Shutter for you.

Equally, there should be shutter priority, where you choose the shutter speed and the camera does the ISO and aperture for you.

If you can learn to master aperture, shutter speed and ISO - you're away!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Yeah, sounds like it. IA may be aperture priority - so all you need to do is set an aperture and the camera does the ISO and Shutter for you.
> 
> Equally, there should be shutter priority, where you choose the shutter speed and the camera does the ISO and aperture for you.
> 
> If you can learn to master aperture, shutter speed and ISO - you're away!



Thanks for the info I will have a mess about with those settings I find thats the only way I learn this sort of stuff, I remember when I first started computer programming it was the first 20 years I found were the hardest


----------



## betty swollocks (2 Aug 2014)




----------



## GM (3 Aug 2014)

I took this yesterday evening while having a stroll over the Heath.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Yeah, sounds like it. IA may be aperture priority - so all you need to do is set an aperture and the camera does the ISO and Shutter for you.
> 
> Equally, there should be shutter priority, where you choose the shutter speed and the camera does the ISO and aperture for you.
> 
> If you can learn to master aperture, shutter speed and ISO - you're away!



IA is intelligent auto, which is where the camera identifies the scene stroke subject type from a predefined list and sets up the variables as it thinks fit. So not the same as aperture priority, which is usually marked A.

This will be in the user guide if you read it!

Stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Aug 2014)

The background defocus feature in IA mode is acting like an aperture adjuster, but leading the user to the outcome rather than process.

I tend to use full manual more often than not but plenty of better photographers than me who shoot on auto. Mind you they probably spent a lot more on their cameras!


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Aug 2014)

Still loving my awakening to Instagram


----------



## paul04 (3 Aug 2014)

The flowers in the garden have took a bit of a battering with the rain, this one was almost on the floor.


----------



## paul04 (3 Aug 2014)

And while I was in the garden I spotted this butterfly.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2014)

paul04 said:


> And while I was in the garden I spotted this butterfly.


Its a peacock butterfly and I have yet to find one that knows which way up gravity works!  They are also my favourite butterfly!


----------



## paul04 (4 Aug 2014)

More flowers in the garden


----------



## September (4 Aug 2014)

Those are lovely @paul04 !

So, my picture of those ice men that I posted recently were featured on BBC Midlands Today, earlier.... 






Over the moon would be an understatement. 

The footage is live for a little longer on the iPlayer: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04cg0q1/midlands-today-04082014

Skip to 26 minutes...


----------



## coffeejo (5 Aug 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> BBC- YOUR PICTURES- CYCLING
> Closing date 22nd July
> 
> Go on Coffeejo.......


It wasn't chosen 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-28326139


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2014)

coffeejo said:


> It wasn't chosen
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-28326139




I know. The ones that were.... well, let's not be too harsh


----------



## paul04 (5 Aug 2014)

A couple of pictures from yesterday in the garden.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Aug 2014)

My sister on guitar last night...


----------



## paul04 (6 Aug 2014)

Just got this picture of the moon tonight (Nikon D3200 with 300 mm lens and x2 teleconvertor)


----------



## delb0y (8 Aug 2014)

A couple of shots from last night, feat. Chromatic from this very parish (it was the 'dove' lady, by the way, Chromatic).

*Let The Games Commence:*






*Chromatic Makes His Move:*


----------



## September (9 Aug 2014)

Spotted this coming home from Sainsburys last night. Ended up leaving my missus to unpack the shopping whilst I grabbed the SLR and went chasing light.




A Fiery Sunset over Wolverhampton by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Crackle (9 Aug 2014)

Took a few while away camping


----------



## Alex H (10 Aug 2014)

A visit to Montrol Senard - a 4 star _"ville fleurie_' (the French equivalent of 'town in bloom')


----------



## coffeejo (10 Aug 2014)

A few from Brittany in June (seems a long time ago given today's weather!)


----------



## coffeejo (10 Aug 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Great photos, Jo


Thanks


----------



## the_mikey (10 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> Took a few while away camping
> 
> View attachment 52826



Reminds me of Curbar Edge in the Derbyshire Dales.


----------



## Crackle (11 Aug 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Reminds me of Curbar Edge in the Derbyshire Dales.


I know it but I don't think I've been unless there's climbing on it, in which case I may have been there many years ago. That's just off the A4086 between Capel Curig and the pass to Llanberis by some boulders known as the RAC boulders and the main reason we were there was for the bouldering.


----------



## Donger (11 Aug 2014)

Night riding of the Severn Bore at Epney -taken after sunset by light of supermoon. Looking strangely like one of those Darwinian evolution stickers.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2014)

Well I tried getting a good picture of the moon but I only managed this then the rain came down ........ I need a bigger lens ........ or a telescope


----------



## Crackle (12 Aug 2014)

That moon was moving pretty fast last night.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> That moon was moving pretty fast last night.



You are not kidding one minute it was in the front garden then suddenly it was there in the back garden. 

The problem I have with photographing it is that it just looks like a bright ball in the view finder so I can get a proper manual focus on the details. So I was taking pictures in burst mode then looking at the preview and adjusting the focus and iso etc that way but it isnt very accurate, I am sure there must be a better way but I dont know what it is


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Aug 2014)

Afternoon snooze:-


----------



## paul04 (13 Aug 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You are not kidding one minute it was in the front garden then suddenly it was there in the back garden.
> 
> The problem I have with photographing it is that it just looks like a bright ball in the view finder so I can get a proper manual focus on the details. So I was taking pictures in burst mode then looking at the preview and adjusting the focus and iso etc that way but it isnt very accurate, I am sure there must be a better way but I dont know what it is



Try and keep the iso as low as possible, I try shoot between 100 and 800 iso, but you do need a very steady hand(or use a tripod)
if your iso is to high the moon will just look like a bright ball in your picture.


----------



## laurence (13 Aug 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You are not kidding one minute it was in the front garden then suddenly it was there in the back garden.
> 
> The problem I have with photographing it is that it just looks like a bright ball in the view finder so I can get a proper manual focus on the details. So I was taking pictures in burst mode then looking at the preview and adjusting the focus and iso etc that way but it isnt very accurate, I am sure there must be a better way but I dont know what it is



underexpose.


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Aug 2014)

Storm brewing........


----------



## swansonj (14 Aug 2014)

Top of Llanmadoc Hill, Gower, couple of evenings ago.


----------



## thecube (14 Aug 2014)




----------



## thecube (14 Aug 2014)




----------



## thecube (14 Aug 2014)




----------



## delb0y (14 Aug 2014)

I actually went for a ride on my bike last night and came across this bale of hale determined to be different to all of the other bales of hay:


----------



## September (14 Aug 2014)

Climbed Mount Snowdon on Tuesday. This was the view from about 400m up:




The View from Mount Snowdon by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## September (16 Aug 2014)

Buzz Off!! by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## betty swollocks (16 Aug 2014)




----------



## Nidge (16 Aug 2014)

Found this beauty hiding in my strawberry patch, 3 inches long and as thick as my thumb. It's an Elephant Hawk Moth, http://www.ispotnature.org/species-dictionaries/uksi/Deilephila elpenor


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2014)

A couple of camera phone snaps from our trip to Coombe Abbey today, unfortunately I hadn't got my camera with me.


----------



## September (16 Aug 2014)

Another one from Wales on Tuesday...




The Rain is Coming by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Alex H (17 Aug 2014)

A visit to the 12th century ruined Château de Châlucet just south of Limoges.

View of the main 'building' from the top of the 20m keep tower.






Front of the main building






Inside






Lost staircase


----------



## delb0y (17 Aug 2014)

Gloucester Docks on Friday:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Aug 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 53441


I really love the light in this one!


----------



## AndyWilliams (17 Aug 2014)




----------



## September (17 Aug 2014)

Ring-Tailed Lemur by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## betty swollocks (17 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I really love the light in this one!


Thank you. Glorious slanting late evening sunshine, casting long shadows.


----------



## betty swollocks (18 Aug 2014)




----------



## September (18 Aug 2014)

Lovely image @betty swollocks 

Another one from the Safari Park.




Pride by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Buzz Off!! by Tom Cash, on Flickr



Brilliant.


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Aug 2014)

Nidge said:


> Found this beauty hiding in my strawberry patch, 3 inches long and as thick as my thumb. It's an Elephant Hawk Moth, http://www.ispotnature.org/species-dictionaries/uksi/Deilephila elpenor
> 
> 
> View attachment 53444
> View attachment 53445



[Shiver]


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Lovely image @betty swollocks
> 
> Another one from the Safari Park.
> 
> ...



The other one's much better, don't sell yourself short!


----------



## theloafer (18 Aug 2014)

I really like the food in this one ..





eye operation was cancelled late this morning (9-15)...  I was allowed to eat


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Lovely image @betty swollocks
> 
> Another one from the Safari Park.
> 
> ...


"_You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Well, then who the hell else are you talking - You talking to me? Well, I'm the only one here._"


----------



## September (19 Aug 2014)

Last one from the Safari Park.... Promise.




Troop by Tom Cash, on Flickr

That's the last from me now, in fact. I'll be back in about 2 weeks with plenty of new content from NYC...


----------



## paul04 (20 Aug 2014)

I took this picture today, and doing a bit of editing in lightroom, I was not sure which was better, sharp or soft?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Aug 2014)

paul04 said:


> I took this picture today, and doing a bit of editing in lightroom, I was not sure which was better, sharp or soft?


I prefer the top one.


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2014)

Top one


----------



## theloafer (20 Aug 2014)

Top one


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Aug 2014)

Top one


----------



## swansonj (21 Aug 2014)

swansonj said:


> View attachment 53250
> 
> 
> Top of Llanmadoc Hill, Gower, couple of evenings ago.


Well, I've now learnt that taking sunsets in Gower is like shooting ducks in a barrel: you only have to leave the house in the evening, cycle to any convenient hill, and this is what happens:















But just to prove I don't only take sunsets:


----------



## Crackle (21 Aug 2014)

I took this one a few years ago but I 'discovered' it again yesterday and realized I'd always overlooked it. Taken on the Ardnarmurchan peninsula and proof that deer are really quite well camouflaged.



Can't decide if I made it too dark.
Edit: Decided I did and have lightened it.


----------



## paul04 (21 Aug 2014)

A few more flowers..


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2014)

paul04 said:


> I took this picture today, and doing a bit of editing in lightroom, I was not sure which was better, sharp or soft?



I prefer sharp


----------



## F70100 (21 Aug 2014)

Some more recent shots:


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2014)

A few years ago my good lady got a pair of roses in small pots as a present, they were in flower and looked lovely, when they finished flowering we put them in the front garden, to say they didn't thrive was an understatement, they never were more than a bunch of twigs and rarely flowered, this year I moved them into the back garden and they're coming on nicely, still a long way to go but they've put on leaves and now they've flowered.


----------



## F70100 (23 Aug 2014)

And another one:


----------



## midlife (23 Aug 2014)

@F70100 Is that lake Geneva.........as in smoke on the water?

Shaun


----------



## F70100 (23 Aug 2014)

midlife said:


> @F70100 Is that lake Geneva.........as in smoke on the water?
> 
> Shaun



I was in Switzerland so yes, Lake Geneva. If you take a photo of the same lake from France, it's Lac Leman...


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Aug 2014)

Chimney stacks reflected in rippled water at sunset........


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (23 Aug 2014)

Continuing the ripple theme


----------



## coffeejo (24 Aug 2014)

Somerset ripples:




(Dunster beach last month.)


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (24 Aug 2014)

Sunset last night with all the seabirds swooping over the roof tops:


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Aug 2014)

Horses in black & white...and black...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2014)

I did these with a +10 Diopter Macro Closeup Lens I bought for £7.99 from amazon as I dont have a proper macro lens for my G3, it screws onto the front of the 14-42 lens that came with the camera.


----------



## Bryony (25 Aug 2014)

My first attempt at photography!


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Aug 2014)

Just walkin' in the rain...


----------



## burndust (25 Aug 2014)

Some pics from my recent trip to banff canada

https://www.flickr.com/gp/coldera/3H3v73


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2014)

I went to the Hoylake fair today. One day it'll be good weather for it but maybe not, it is on a bank holiday.






[url=https://flic.kr/p/oBPB9g]

[/url]


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Last one from the Safari Park.... Promise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a full of character shot.


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2014)

burndust said:


> Some pics from my recent trip to banff canada
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/gp/coldera/3H3v73


Interesting wildlife shots. That bear looks a bit too close for comfort.


----------



## burndust (25 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> Interesting wildlife shots. That bear looks a bit too close for comfort.




Haha...yeah there was me walking in the middle of nowhere...not a sole for miles turn to my left....bear!...quick snap then I was off!!..I did see quite a few actually....some people are incredibly stupid when it comes to animals in banff they think their at the zoo


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2014)

Took this one on my little Panasonic point and click.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Aug 2014)




----------



## jayonabike (25 Aug 2014)




----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Aug 2014)

Walking the clifftop path, dodging the rain...


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2014)

I thought that said dogging in the rain at first...


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Aug 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 54367


Another pic you could make from that pic...





Not that I don't like the original - I do...this just struck me while I was looking at it. Get that bright splash of colour sort of in the region of the golden third...


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> I thought that said dogging in the rain at first...


How very dare you! That's 'er indores and mini-munchkin, I'll have you know. (Also t'hound, if you look really carefully.)


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (26 Aug 2014)

The dates are ripening nicely...


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (26 Aug 2014)

Enjoying the sunset with friends!


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Aug 2014)

Georgina in Egypt said:


> Enjoying the sunset with friends!



You don't work for the Egyptian Tourist Board do you?


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (26 Aug 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> You don't work for the Egyptian Tourist Board do you?


No :-) I took about 100 crap photos of the sea birds flying past at eye level. At least the spider kept still for a few seconds before jumping away.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Aug 2014)

Georgina in Egypt said:


> No :-) I took about 100 crap photos of the sea birds flying past at eye level. At least the spider kept still for a few seconds before *jumping away*.


I'm not sure "jumping away" really helps 
how big was it?


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (26 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm not sure "jumping away" really helps
> how big was it?


Only a couple of centimetres. It definitely jumped. I tried searching the internet for it.


----------



## Crackle (26 Aug 2014)

The internet. Personally I'd have checked the bed first.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2014)

A white admiral...


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Aug 2014)

If you were the only gull in the world...


----------



## Alex H (27 Aug 2014)

Tour du Limousin 2014


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (28 Aug 2014)

Cycled to the marina beach last night:






For some yoga with my friend Yaisa:






Unfortunately my bicycle blew over in the wind and I have a bent basket! 

(The photos don't really work resized. I liked all the sand stuck to her arm )


----------



## brand (28 Aug 2014)

Trying to book a cheap flight Manchester to San Francisco about 3am. Bucketing down outside when I heard what sounded like someone trying to smash my house down. Pressed book on computer and ran outside with a hammer.....





All my Tomatoes gone and 3 days later I realised that I had booked the wrong Manchester. I had booked Manchester in the US to San Francisco California.
Not happy... To be fair the cow was less so!


----------



## September (28 Aug 2014)

Back from NYC. What a city!!!!




Enlightening the World by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Aug 2014)




----------



## September (28 Aug 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 54367


Those clouds look epic!!! I would have loved to have caught that!... 

Good shot!


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Those clouds look epic!!! I would have loved to have caught that!...
> 
> Good shot!



A few minutes after..... It got "interesting"


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Back from NYC. What a city!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were in New York in 2011, heres two taken from our hotel window








Theres a few more here http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/new-york-sept-2011.12/view


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2014)

Heres two from Central Park Zoo


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (29 Aug 2014)

Lovely green snake above! I have only ever seen one snake deep in the desert here. Saw many adders in the UK! The snakes were disturbed by a rare storm that hit the mountains in the spring. I walked straight past this guy without noticing it. It was early morning so I guess it was trying to warm up. I believe it is a female Horn-less Viper (Cerastes vipera)


----------



## AndyWilliams (29 Aug 2014)

Whoah!!


----------



## September (29 Aug 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> A few minutes after..... It got "interesting"


Haha looks like it would have!!



dave r said:


> We were in New York in 2011, heres two taken from our hotel window


Very good! We stayed in Midtown too, about 200m from the Empire State. Looks like you had a great view!!!!


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2014)

September said:


> Haha looks like it would have!!
> 
> 
> Very good! We stayed in Midtown too, about 200m from the Empire State. Looks like you had a great view!!!!


We stayed at the Hotel New Yorker on the corner of 8th and 34th street


----------



## September (29 Aug 2014)

Ah yeah, I passed there. 

Another day - another pic from me...




TAXI!! by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## delb0y (29 Aug 2014)

A couple of the sculptures currently in Gloucester Cathedral:


----------



## betty swollocks (29 Aug 2014)

Bales versus rolls:-


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Aug 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> Bales versus rolls:-
> 
> View attachment 54606


hot air balloon?


----------



## betty swollocks (29 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> hot air balloon?



View to your left descending from Combe Gibbet.


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (30 Aug 2014)

Enjoying a cup of tea on my roof terrace last night and this morning:


----------



## September (30 Aug 2014)

delb0y said:


> A couple of the sculptures currently in Gloucester Cathedral:


Love that! Very thought provoking.


----------



## September (30 Aug 2014)

One from my GoPro.




The Fiancial District by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## F70100 (30 Aug 2014)

Had a little wander round the Altstadt in Cologne this afternoon. The overwhelming presence in the city is the Dom but with grey skies and all the scaffolding I failed to get anything worthwhile. Did get these though:


----------



## September (30 Aug 2014)

They're good pics. Love the second one!!


----------



## Retribution03 (30 Aug 2014)

Took my first pic of my bike whilst out on a ride tonight


----------



## Donger (30 Aug 2014)

*Images of Scotland:*

*1. Fishing boat, Loch long (Dornie in background).*




*2. Damp day on Raasay. (Skye in background).*






*3. The Croft and beach from "Monty Hall's Great Escape", Applecross.*


----------



## September (1 Sep 2014)

Facing east, this is the main concourse of the iconic Grand Central Station, based in Manhattan, New York City.

Also frequently known as Grand Central Terminal, Grand Central Station is the biggest train terminal in the world based on its quantity of platforms which cover an area of 48 acres.




Grand Central Station by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## delb0y (1 Sep 2014)

Located on the pillow where you're gently resting your tired eyes...


----------



## September (2 Sep 2014)

delb0y said:


> Located on the pillow where you're gently resting your tired eyes...



Really enjoying your pics. Couldn't help notice that these are hosted from Flickr - what's your account so I can give you a follow?

Another one from New York for me...




The Bag Girl by Tom Cash, on Flickr

Two minutes away from Times Square, a large crowd surrounds one of the many bag stalls.

I simply wanted a photograph of all the hustle and bustle that surrounded the stall but I also managed to capture the moment that the lady in the front-left of the frame looked right into my lens with the most unimpressed of looks.

I didn't know whether to upload this photograph because it's so technically imperfect, but there's something about her natural isolation and separation from the situation that really appeals to me.


----------



## delb0y (2 Sep 2014)

September said:


> Really enjoying your pics. Couldn't help notice that these are hosted from Flickr - what's your account so I can give you a follow?.


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence, September 

I'm Derek Rutherford on Flickr. No mysterious aliases for me:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/101615295@N03/

Only recently been taking photography seriously and still trying to get the hang of it. All being well I shall be starting some night school classes later this month.

Cheers
Derek


----------



## betty swollocks (2 Sep 2014)

Crepuscular swans:-


----------



## September (3 Sep 2014)

delb0y said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence, September
> 
> I'm Derek Rutherford on Flickr. No mysterious aliases for me:
> 
> ...


You're very welcome Derek.  I've given you a follow.

You'll always be getting the hang of it - I've been doing it two and a half years now and I'm ALWAYS learning still.


----------



## AndyWilliams (3 Sep 2014)

Nice photo's


----------



## paul04 (3 Sep 2014)

I had a little spare time yesterday, so had a little play around with lightroom 5.6


----------



## September (3 Sep 2014)

Really like those.


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (4 Sep 2014)

Cycling home from yoga yesterday evening the silhouettes were amazing everywhere.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2014)

Georgina in Egypt said:


> Cycling home from yoga yesterday evening the silhouettes were amazing everywhere.


The image isn't showing for me.


----------



## Georgina in Egypt (4 Sep 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The image isn't showing for me.


I think it is a problem with TinyPic.com. I couldn't see my images on another website and checked TinyPic and couldn't see any of my images. And then they appeared again?


----------



## September (4 Sep 2014)

The Symmetry of Brooklyn Bridge by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Sep 2014)

Georgina in Egypt said:


> I think it is a problem with TinyPic.com. I couldn't see my images on another website and checked TinyPic and couldn't see any of my images. And then they appeared again?


Seems to be fixed now. Very nice.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Sep 2014)




----------



## Doseone (4 Sep 2014)

@September I really like your Flickr stream.


----------



## September (5 Sep 2014)

Thank you! 




305 meters, 101 years by Tom Cash, on Flickr

On the left is the neo-Gothic style Woolworth Building which was completed in 1913.

On the right is the contemporary modern style Freedom Tower, AKA One World Trade Centre (1 WTC), which was completed 101 years later in 2014.

I took this photograph for two reasons: The first and most obvious reason is because of the juxtaposition between the two buildings in their style of architecture.

The second and more obscure reason is that this image almost doesn't look real despite there being virtually no editing.

I took this photograph on my telephoto from just outside the Brooklyn Bridge subway station in lower Manhattan and the perspective creates a very unusual picture for anyone that knows these two buildings.

For anyone that doesn't know or for anyone who hasn't seen these two buildings in real life; the Freedom Tower is 305 meters taller than the Woolworth building – over twice its height.

At 241 meters tall, the Woolworth Building was one of the original skyscrapers and is still one of the 20 tallest buildings in New York City. However, the recently completed 1 WTC is a staggering 546 meters tall and is the largest building in the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Sep 2014)

Toy Story fans, look away now.


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2014)

delb0y said:


> Located on the pillow where you're gently resting your tired eyes...


See, my picture would have been titled, Squashed on the pillow.


----------



## betty swollocks (6 Sep 2014)

Someone determined to wear their new pink ensemble, even on a warm dry day:-


----------



## September (6 Sep 2014)

The Pigeon Man by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Sep 2014)

Muscat bleu grape vine planted this afternoon...






Raised beds all filled up again!

I need to go for a ride tomorrow for a rest!


----------



## paul04 (7 Sep 2014)

Managed to get out in the garden today, and took a couple of pictures


----------



## luckyfox (7 Sep 2014)

After a bit of off road fun around the the river Tees on the hybrid I found this gorgeous spot. 

So lucky to live near all this beauty.


----------



## September (7 Sep 2014)

North from the Empire State by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2014)

One from the ToB





A Madison Genesis rider half an hour before the race start and concentrating hard. 

Or waiting for his shorts to come off the spin cycle.


----------



## September (7 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> A Madison Genesis rider half an hour before the race start and concentrating hard.
> 
> Or waiting for his shorts to come off the spin cycle.


That's a good pic! 

What's your Flickr @Crackle ??

I was at the ToB too - only got one worth keeping, but it's going up tomorrow now.


----------



## john59 (7 Sep 2014)

Port of Liverpool building reflected in all glass building.





John


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2014)

September said:


> That's a good pic!
> 
> What's your Flickr @Crackle ??
> 
> I was at the ToB too - only got one worth keeping, but it's going up tomorrow now.


If you click on the picture I think it takes you there. I followed you the other day.


----------



## paul04 (7 Sep 2014)

Just took this picture of the moon, Nikon D3200,70-300mm lens, iso 400, speed 1/320, F5.6 (edited with lightroom 5.6)


----------



## The Jogger (7 Sep 2014)

How close were you? 

Sorry...............................


----------



## MikeW-71 (7 Sep 2014)

Out of the shots I took today, I like this one the most.


Untitled by Entropy1971, on Flickr


----------



## paul04 (8 Sep 2014)

A few more flowers,


----------



## DWiggy (8 Sep 2014)

Beautiful start to the day


----------



## coffeejo (8 Sep 2014)




----------



## September (9 Sep 2014)

Freedom Tower by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

Spent an hour on my bike this morning. The hedges around here are higher than I have ever seen them, and I certainly won't be bothered by cross winds.


----------



## paul04 (9 Sep 2014)

Lucky picture today, just in the right place at the right time, with camera in hand.


----------



## paul04 (10 Sep 2014)

The full moon this morning (about 6.40am)


----------



## betty swollocks (10 Sep 2014)




----------



## delb0y (10 Sep 2014)

My efforts from the ToB:


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Sep 2014)




----------



## September (11 Sep 2014)

As I said on Flickr, love those ToB shots @delb0y


----------



## September (11 Sep 2014)

The Financial District by Tom Cash, on Flickr

A 170 second exposure of the Financial District from over the water on Liberty Island.

The largest building in this shot is the 1 WTC, currently the largest building in the Western Hemisphere.

The building with the green tip towards the right is the Woolworth Building and one of the original skyscrapers.

On the left and roughly on a third, is the Empire State Building, all the way back in Midtown Manhattan.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Sep 2014)

September said:


> The Financial District by Tom Cash, on Flickr
> 
> A 170 second exposure of the Financial District from over the water on Liberty Island.
> 
> ...


I don't normally like, erm, what's the word? filtered? photos but the simplicity of the colour scheme along with the clean lines of the cityscape makes it extremely pleasing to the eye.


----------



## paul04 (11 Sep 2014)

When I was a young lad, I remember my late Grandma saying to me "Don't pick up any feathers" why I don't know, she never said,
so today I was out with the camera and spotted a feather on the grass, so thought I know take a picture of it instead of picking it up.


----------



## September (12 Sep 2014)

Hustle and Bustle by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Sep 2014)

September said:


> Hustle and Bustle by Tom Cash, on Flickr



Excellent! What shutter speed were you at?

Stu


----------



## September (12 Sep 2014)

Thanks Stu - 1/25...


----------



## September (14 Sep 2014)

Interested in feedback on this one....




Cannondale CAAD8 105 by Tom Cash, on Flickr

This is my Cannondale CAAD8 105. I've only had this for two weeks and I wanted a snap of it before the white bar tape got mucky.

I thought the bike would really pop against a red-brick wall, but I think the busy livery of the bike actually clashes with the busy pattern of the brickwork. What's more, I think that some of the bikes detail is lost against the bricks, such as the pedals.

I'll try again soon with a more neutral background.


----------



## RWright (14 Sep 2014)

September said:


> Interested in feedback on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sharp bike  I like the lighting on the picture but I like seeing the drive side of bikes. I think that all the lines made by all the mortar joints clash with the high spoke count highly visible wheel. I think the bike not being centered along with the patchwork bricks, and the white edge of the apron that the bike is on, along with the weed growing thru the sidewalk and the spoke reflectors just make the picture maybe a little too..."busy". The bike does stand out however and it is not a bad picture. I actually kind of like it.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2014)

September said:


> Interested in feedback on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the space in front of it and the wall works but maybe moving the bike away from the wall and using a longer lens and larger f stop would separate it more.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2014)

paul04 said:


> When I was a young lad, I remember my late Grandma saying to me "Don't pick up any feathers" why I don't know, she never said,
> so today I was out with the camera and spotted a feather on the grass, so thought I know take a picture of it instead of picking it up.



I really like that and the way you've done it.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Sep 2014)

September said:


> Interested in feedback on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brain not functioning so forgive the less-than-technical description but taking it from further away so there's more wall and less bike would make a good "urban" shot.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Sep 2014)

paul04 said:


> When I was a young lad, I remember my late Grandma saying to me "Don't pick up any feathers" why I don't know, she never said,
> so today I was out with the camera and spotted a feather on the grass, so thought I know take a picture of it instead of picking it up.



I was always told not to pick them up as they may carry nasty bugs, then again I was told that a peacock feather is supposed to bring bad luck. Hmm....


----------



## Donger (14 Sep 2014)

*Images of the Outer Hebrides:*


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Sep 2014)

Morecambe Bay, from a distance.


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2014)

Donger said:


> *Images of the Outer Hebrides:*
> View attachment 56293



It's a landscape that looks like the tide has just gone out. That was my overriding memory of cycling there. Fabulous beaches though.


----------



## Donger (15 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> It's a landscape that looks like the tide has just gone out. That was my overriding memory of cycling there. Fabulous beaches though.


 Yes. the beaches all along the West coast of the Southern islands are of fantastic white sand and the sea is turquoise. Then proper golden sand on the West coast of Harris/Lewis, and lovely rocky coves and inlets all along the East coast of the whole chain. A fantastic place to cycle in calm, sunny weather, and many more cafes and toilets than I would have expected. Not sure I could stand it the other 350 days of the year during the season of horizontal rain, though. Would love to cycle the whole Hebridean way one day if they ever get another heatwave like this one.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Sep 2014)

3 of mine from the west coast of the Isle of Lewis - a place I love called Bhaltos!





A sundog or Parhelia over the beach at Bhaltos





Our old Force Ten Mk IV wild camping at Bhaltos (at one of the designated points)





The view from the tent.... Bhaltos beach and yes the sand is really that white!


----------



## YahudaMoon (15 Sep 2014)

Georgina in Egypt said:


> Cycling home from yoga yesterday evening the silhouettes were amazing everywhere.



Reminded me of that Eagles album from about 40 years ago


----------



## delb0y (15 Sep 2014)

40 years! Now I feel very old.


----------



## September (15 Sep 2014)

Forgot to post my only shot from the ToB!!!!




The Descent by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Sep 2014)




----------



## September (15 Sep 2014)

RWright said:


> Sharp bike  I like the lighting on the picture but I like seeing the drive side of bikes. I think that all the lines made by all the mortar joints clash with the high spoke count highly visible wheel. I think the bike not being centered along with the patchwork bricks, and the white edge of the apron that the bike is on, along with the weed growing thru the sidewalk and the spoke reflectors just make the picture maybe a little too..."busy". The bike does stand out however and it is not a bad picture. I actually kind of like it.


Thank you and thank you for the feedback! Big mistake of mine, not having the drive towards the camera. I didn't even think about it at the time!.. I completely agree with everything you have to say - the bike not being central was intentional though. I like using the rule of thirds and negative space. It's a trend you'll notice in 99% of my images. I also kind've like it - I didn't post it for ages because I wasn't sure. As you say - there's a lot going on - but at the same time, it kind've looks okay. Not sure!!! I certainly need a second attempt. Keeping my eyes peeled for suitable walls everywhere!



Crackle said:


> I like the space in front of it and the wall works but maybe moving the bike away from the wall and using a longer lens and larger f stop would separate it more.


Thanks Crackle! I didn't think about getting separation to be honest, but it's not a bad idea at all! I know a set of stairs that this would work well on...



coffeejo said:


> Brain not functioning so forgive the less-than-technical description but taking it from further away so there's more wall and less bike would make a good "urban" shot.


Thank you! I did a MTB shot like that and it was very popular on Flickr. Perhaps I'll have to try again with my RB...

Thanks again all for taking the time to give me your feedback.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Sep 2014)

September said:


> Forgot to post my only shot from the ToB!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty flat for a descent?!


----------



## coffeejo (16 Sep 2014)

paul04 said:


> When I was a young lad, I remember my late Grandma saying to me "Don't pick up any feathers" why I don't know, she never said,
> so today I was out with the camera and spotted a feather on the grass, so thought I know take a picture of it instead of picking it up.


Inspired by Paul's photo, here's my version:






It's not come out quite as I'd hoped but was the best of the bunch.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2014)

Got a few nice rides in over the weekend








Derryveagh Mountains Co. Donegal




Near Torr Head, County Antrim


----------



## paul04 (16 Sep 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Inspired by Paul's photo, here's my version:
> 
> View attachment 56465
> 
> ...



I like how you have got the leaves in as well. it would also be good if you could fine a pine cone in the same kind of surrounding. (with the leaves as a background)


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Sep 2014)

Donger said:


> *Images of the Outer Hebrides:*
> View attachment 56293
> 
> 
> ...



 stunning


----------



## Doseone (16 Sep 2014)

September said:


> Interested in feedback on this one....



Only a couple of things - I think the area of newer brickwork is really distracting, and I agree the bike should probably show the drive side.


----------



## September (16 Sep 2014)

Some excellent photographs recently peeps!!



Doseone said:


> Only a couple of things - I think the area of newer brickwork is really distracting, and I agree the bike should probably show the drive side.


Thank you!


----------



## paul04 (18 Sep 2014)

This spider has been in the garden for about 2 weeks now,


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2014)

^ Garden spider, innit?

Loads of them this year. I've turfed at least 3 into next doors garden. If you don't take them far enough away, they come back.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> ^ Garden spider, innit?
> 
> Loads of them this year. I've turfed at least 3 into next doors garden. If you don't take them far enough away, they come back.



We had a homer, kept chucking him out and he kept coming back, took him over the road in the end and lobbed him. Never saw him again. Poor Gerald.


----------



## paul04 (19 Sep 2014)

Just getting the bike out of the shed this morning ready for the commute to work, and spotted the sky, just had to take a picture


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Sep 2014)

September said:


> The Financial District by Tom Cash, on Flickr
> 
> A 170 second exposure of the Financial District from over the water on Liberty Island.
> 
> ...



1 WTC's certainly grown a bit since I was there.... did you go up it?






Love your shot looking north from the ESB too


----------



## September (20 Sep 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> 1 WTC's certainly grown a bit since I was there.... did you go up it?
> 
> View attachment 56779
> 
> ...


Thank you and no, sadly, it was closed to the public.


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2014)

paul04 said:


> This spider has been in the garden for about 2 weeks now,




Just a suggestion; it might look better from the drive side


----------



## paul04 (20 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Just a suggestion; it might look better from the drive side


Could not get on the other side of it, right next to the garage. And it always comes down the Web the wrong way. 

If the spider is not there, just tap the Web and it run 's down to the centre of the web


----------



## September (20 Sep 2014)

paul04 said:


> If the spider is not there, just tap the Web and it run 's down to the centre of the web


That's how I got this mofo out of the shed window earlier in the year...




Garden Spider by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Doseone (20 Sep 2014)

I love this place in Turkey, we went there in August and I wish I was back there now!


----------



## F70100 (20 Sep 2014)

Looks like I visited the same places as @Donger and @SatNavSaysStraightOn :


----------



## Andy_R (20 Sep 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 45871
> Deepest, darkest Teesdale.


ooooo..........the smoke from the chimneys looks almost like precursors to a lightning flash.......


----------



## paul04 (21 Sep 2014)

Pebbles on the beach


----------



## Crackle (21 Sep 2014)

Dinorwig slate quarries outside LLanberis


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Sep 2014)

paul04 said:


> Pebbles on the beach



Kicked around, displaced by feet?


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Sep 2014)

The Red Arrows


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Sep 2014)

Well, some of them


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Sep 2014)

September said:


> Thank you and no, sadly, it was closed to the public.



Shame. I'd love to return as I didn't get chance to go to the rockerfeller centre and 'top the rock'... barely even strayed into central park or the financial district or do tons of other things I wanted to do. This is my favourite photo (montage) from the ESB. (ps... your 'north from the ESB' photo is more south-east)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Sep 2014)

One from my holiday just gone by...

OK so technically the sun is totally overexposed despite the -2EV it was taken at (with the built in ND filter on) but I still rather like it. It is a sundog/parhelia which means you will always be shooting into the sun and I only had my small compact camera with me. They also don't last long, so you pretty much have to put up with the surroundings you have at hand... hence the caravans in the caravan park....


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Sep 2014)

Why not just crop out the ground section? It's too dark to add any interest features and doesn't fit in with the meteorological nature of the picture anyway...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Sep 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Why not just crop out the ground section? It's too dark to add any interest features and doesn't fit in with the meteorological nature of the picture anyway...


I couldn't come up with anything that worked for me and my memories of it and came to thee conclusion that I would need to either only leave a very thin black line at the bottom which didn't balance the photo or would need to cut a caravan in half which whilst I am would happily take a chainsaw to one, just doesn't seem to work in a photo!


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Sep 2014)

The image (and debate) reminds me of one my eldest took this summer, at West Bay in Dorset:


----------



## coffeejo (22 Sep 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> The image (and debate) reminds me of one my eldest took this summer, at West Bay in Dorset:
> View attachment 57070


Needs more sand


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Sep 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Needs more sand


problem is that with the lens on the camera the probability is that it was at its widest so adding more sand to the bottom would leave the sun and the burnt out area way too close to the top of the frame therefore making it worse not better... the sun would have been better off more towards the right hand third though...


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Sep 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Why not just crop out the ground section? It's too dark to add any interest features and doesn't fit in with the meteorological nature of the picture anyway...


Sort of like...






?


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Sep 2014)




----------



## paul04 (22 Sep 2014)

A few adjustments in photoshop



black and white pebbles by Paul Edwards., on Flickr


----------



## Alex H (23 Sep 2014)

A few from a recent holiday in the Gard

Nîmes Roman Amphitheatre, still used today for concerts and killing defenceless animals bullfighting.











Aigues-Mortes







Garabit Viaduct

(it's in Cantal - we found it on the way home - Designed by Gustave Eiffel, it carries a single track railway 120m above the river Truyère)


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Sep 2014)

Come into my parlour:-


----------



## paul04 (23 Sep 2014)

Trying to be creative with the flowers in the garden


----------



## coffeejo (24 Sep 2014)

paul04 said:


> Trying to be creative with the flowers in the garden


Really like these.


----------



## delb0y (24 Sep 2014)

Homework from the camera night school class is to try and use light to create something moody. My first effort:


----------



## Chromatic (24 Sep 2014)

delb0y said:


> Homework from the camera night school class is to try and use light to create something moody. My first effort:



Moody eh?? Should have taken some pictures of sulky teenagers.


----------



## jhawk (26 Sep 2014)

Here's one of mine from a night ride home. It's a bit blurry and I apologise.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Sep 2014)

delb0y said:


> Homework from the camera night school class is to try and use light to create something moody. My first effort:



I can't help thinking - landscape was needed and you need to reposition yourself so that the venus fly traps (?) are highlighted better by the lighter areas in the background...The contrast in the far left is sadly lacking and had me moving around trying to see if there was more detail to be seen... Perhaps adding some sepia colouring to it as well after a full conversion to B&W?


----------



## paul04 (26 Sep 2014)

The sunset tonight


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2014)

Up until now, I had no idea a corn field could/would catch fire. 2 hours ago. Hudson Volunteer Fire Department now has the situation in hand.


----------



## F70100 (27 Sep 2014)

Another sunset:


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Sep 2014)

F70100 said:


> Another sunset:
> 
> View attachment 57563


faultless!


----------



## delb0y (27 Sep 2014)

Had a cycle ride into town this morning. Took the first of these on the way in, and the second one whilst there:


----------



## paul04 (27 Sep 2014)

Doing a bit of weeding in the front garden, and almost walked into this spider, which had made home right across the front path.


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Sep 2014)

Berries


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2014)

Berry nice 


Well someone had too.


----------



## Crackle (28 Sep 2014)

Typical Delamere forest stagnant water pool. I had to hitch the the dog to a tree to stop him going in. Stagnant water is his favourite kind. He was out of luck this time though.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

I though I might chip in.


----------



## betty swollocks (28 Sep 2014)

Autumn reds:-


----------



## Crackle (28 Sep 2014)

One more from todays Delamere trip, which I've entitled 'dog dreams', as I imagine this is what he's thinking about as his feet are kicking hard when he's asleep.


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Sep 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> One more from todays Delamere trip, which I've entitled 'dog dreams', as I imagine this is what he's thinking about when his feet are kicking hard when he's asleep.



It's Bigfoot!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2014)

A few years old.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Sep 2014)




----------



## September (30 Sep 2014)

Offroad racing on Sunday. This guy was flat out most of the way.... I could have walked underneath some of his jumps!...

As you can probably tell by the foreground - I lay down on the floor for this shot.




Flat Out by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2014)

I went to Springfield today, saw the State Capitol from a distance,



and a bike rack at the grocery store,



Lincoln's Tomb(a short walk from where most of my wifes family is buried)



and the neo-neolithic tomb of Governor Tanner, a governor of Illinois around the turn of the 20th Century.



Next May, they will stage a re-enactment of Lincoln's Funeral here. This graveyard is the only one I know of with a souvenir stand near the entrance.


----------



## F70100 (2 Oct 2014)

Visited an icon today, passing the North Yorkshire Moors on the way:


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Oct 2014)

"Morning wood"


----------



## AndyRM (2 Oct 2014)

F70100 said:


> Visited an icon today, passing the North Yorkshire Moors on the way:
> 
> View attachment 58010
> View attachment 58011
> View attachment 58009



You are to be commended for a shot of the transporter bridge that isn't cluttered up by the surrounding bomb site.


----------



## F70100 (2 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> You are to be commended for a shot of the transporter bridge that isn't cluttered up by the surrounding bomb site.



Many thanks - I had to work at it. Also, when I arrived, and was trying the "portrait" format shot, there was a crane jib in the way. I hung around for a bit and when I got the techies attention, they kindly dropped the jib for 2 minutes whilst I got the shot.


----------



## September (3 Oct 2014)

Same guy, coming down a drop at some pace...




Under Pressure by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Melvil (3 Oct 2014)

Here's a few relatively recent shots around Edinburgh (and one in Paris).


----------



## Fnaar (3 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> "Morning wood"


----------



## Melvil (3 Oct 2014)

btw - haven't done this for ages - how do you embed photies on here again?

Cheers!

Mel


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Oct 2014)

Melvil said:


> btw - haven't done this for ages - how do you embed photies on here again?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Mel


click the upload a file option below where you type and off to the right...


----------



## Melvil (3 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> click the upload a file option below where you type and off to the right...



Nice one! Thanks.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Oct 2014)

September said:


> Same guy, coming down a drop at some pace...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only way I can get a shot like that is by pausing "Dirt 3" on the computer!


----------



## paul04 (4 Oct 2014)

Took this picture of the moon on Thursday night(nice clear sky)


----------



## Doseone (4 Oct 2014)

@paul04 That's a nice picture Paul. I have tried and tried to the point of pretty much giving up, but why is it so damn hard to get a sharp picture of the moon?


----------



## john59 (4 Oct 2014)

One of my moon shots taken a while back!





John


----------



## Crackle (4 Oct 2014)

Doseone said:


> @paul04 That's a nice picture Paul. I have tried and tried to the point of pretty much giving up, but why is it so damn hard to get a sharp picture of the moon?


It moves. Quite quickly. Don't you need one of those tracking motors on your tripod, set to Moon speed.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Oct 2014)

F70100 said:


> Visited an icon today, passing the North Yorkshire Moors on the way:
> 
> View attachment 58010
> 
> ...



Love the two of the bridge... and the aerial one is stunning! Where is it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2014)

Shutter speed may be higher than you think. It is a reflected light object, so f8 and about 1/60 to 1/125 sec may work out for you,IIRC. Many folks think a longer exposure may be necessary, but that imparts movement to the photo, causing blurriness. I'm sure other will be along to clarify further.


----------



## paul04 (4 Oct 2014)

Doseone said:


> @paul04 That's a nice picture Paul. I have tried and tried to the point of pretty much giving up, but why is it so damn hard to get a sharp picture of the moon?



I did the above shot hand held,( the moon was just in the right spot that I could rest the camera on the shed roof and get the right angle to take the picture)
but most of the time I put the camera on a tripod, and use a remote shutter so I don't shake the camera.

Camera setting, F5.6 Speed 1/320 and ISO at 800.


----------



## delb0y (4 Oct 2014)

New idea for a soul song - A Rainy Day in Gloucester:


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2014)

University Homecoming this weekend, and these pipers were in the parade. Quite the cold, raw day for this, and nice of them to come out and play at the parade.


----------



## F70100 (4 Oct 2014)

MontyVeda said:


> Love the two of the bridge... and the aerial one is stunning! Where is it?



It's on the North Yorkshire Moors, looking southwest into the valley indicated. Google maps says the curly stream in the left of the photo is called Great Fryup Beck - nice name !


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Oct 2014)

F70100 said:


> It's on the North Yorkshire Moors, looking southwest into the valley indicated. Google maps says the curly stream in the left of the photo is called Great Fryup Beck - nice name !
> 
> View attachment 58192


second question... how the hell do you bunny hop that high?


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Oct 2014)




----------



## delb0y (6 Oct 2014)

How about a shed photo?


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Oct 2014)

nice shed!


----------



## Crackle (6 Oct 2014)

delb0y said:


> How about a shed photo?



That is a fabulous shed and I've been admiring the pictures of the old Ariel. Is it going to get done up?


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Oct 2014)

Cracking shed, Gromit!


----------



## delb0y (6 Oct 2014)

It's the old man's shed (and Ariel). I remember going on the back of his Square 4 when I was about eight years old. I hope it gets done up, but I fear time may have marched on too far. He has a couple of them in bits and I recall him heating up the cylinder head in mother's oven until it expanded enough to drop onto the main block of the engine. He used to keep maggots in the fridge, too, for fishing. Engines in the oven, maggots in the fridge. Them were the days.


----------



## paul04 (7 Oct 2014)

The moon tonight, I normally used the 300mm lens, but just had the 200mm lens with me tonight.


----------



## jhawk (8 Oct 2014)

Here's one of my Hennessy, taken this summer.






I'm getting a 'proper' camera for Christmas (apparently!) So I'll be taking lots of much better quality photos!

Still, I don't think it's too bad for my Samsung Galaxy S's crappy camera!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2014)

Lunar eclipse over Normal. 6:00 am. Today.


----------



## GM (9 Oct 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went to Springfield today, saw the State Capitol from a distance,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was passing through Springfield that day as well, on route to Chicago. Small world innit!


----------



## GM (9 Oct 2014)

A couple of Nature pics.......






Going for the high jump......


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2014)

thegreenman said:


> I was passing through Springfield that day as well, on route to Chicago. Small world innit!
> View attachment 58527


A great place to stop . The Presidential Library, not to be missed. Lincoln sites are very impressive, and Lincoln's home is in a very very small National Monument area, restored to 1865.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2014)

Some years ago I brought a Spider Plant from the Godiva Festival, I was surprised to find it in flower today, I've never seen one in flower before.


----------



## betty swollocks (11 Oct 2014)

Walbury Hill, looking north west:-


----------



## the_mikey (11 Oct 2014)

Lamp-post and overhead cables on cycling route 410.


----------



## paul04 (12 Oct 2014)

I was awake early this morning, A nice clear sky and the moon was still out at 7am


----------



## betty swollocks (12 Oct 2014)




----------



## paul04 (12 Oct 2014)

Rubbish on the TV tonight, so thought I would try and burn the candle at both ends.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Oct 2014)

paul04 said:


> Rubbish on the TV tonight, so thought I would try and burn the candle at both ends.



Whilst I like it, it feels a touch cramped @paul04 and I feel like I need more space above and below the candle and less to the sides. It also feels like, but this may be my eyes rather than reality, that the verticals are ever so slightly off vertical.... nothing critical but I know you like feedback. SNSSO


----------



## paul04 (13 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Whilst I like it, it feels a touch cramped @paul04 and I feel like I need more space above and below the candle and less to the sides. It also feels like, but this may be my eyes rather than reality, that the verticals are ever so slightly off vertical.... nothing critical but I know you like feedback. SNSSO



Thank you for the feedback 
I was a little cramped for space to take the picture, I put the candle on the ceramic hob in the kitchen to get the refection, if I moved back I got the wall tiles in the refection..
I will try again at weekend, and use a black background to block out the tiles


----------



## paul04 (13 Oct 2014)

At the weekend I got a new tablet from Tesco's (hudl2) Its only got a 5MP camera but it does take good picture, I was testing it yesterday, these picture are straight from the tablet without no editing,


----------



## rich p (13 Oct 2014)

paul04 said:


> At the weekend I got a new tablet from Tesco's (hudl2) Its only got a 5MP camera but it does take good picture, I was testing it yesterday, these picture are straight from the tablet without no editing,


The rose is a particularly fine pic


----------



## Rezillo (13 Oct 2014)

Earlier this summer, our garden was regularly visited by a family of 13 ducklings and their mum, which we put out grain and chicken food for. As they grew up they got quite tame and would come charging to the door the moment a face appeared at the window. 13 balls of fluff on legs became 11 young ducks - see http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bumper-year-for-birds.147487/page-3#post-3061101 

In July, nearly fully grown, they stopped coming to our house, which was a bit of a relief as they were eating all our chicken food. Today, I looked out of the window overlooking the chicken run side of our garden, expecting to see six chickens.........


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Oct 2014)

Sink Estate.


----------



## paul04 (14 Oct 2014)

Spotted this photo opportunity today. pity I only had my phone with me (Samsung S4)


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Oct 2014)

I haven't followed this thread, but some lovely pictures on display. I've just unboxed a Pentax Bridge Camera that arrived from Amazon yesterday and when I get the hang of it I'll have to see what my photography skills are up to.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Oct 2014)

First shot playing with the new camera, my little Beagle.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> First shot playing with the new camera, my little Beagle.
> 
> View attachment 59166



There's a 'bog off David Baily' look about that hound.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There's a 'bog off David Baily' look about that hound.



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Yo3FRPeQw


----------



## delb0y (15 Oct 2014)

Another shot of my home town. Took this on the way home from my Photography evening class!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Oct 2014)

delb0y said:


> Another shot of my home town. Took this on the way home from my Photography evening class!



Nice, did you shoot it RAW ?


----------



## delb0y (15 Oct 2014)

It was a JPEG. I actually didn't realise I was shooting JPEGs until I got home. I usually shoot RAW but had turned it onto JPEGs at the class so I could get a quicker burst rate on the G3 (we were shooting pours and splashes).


----------



## totallyfixed (15 Oct 2014)

I'm beginning to think she should probably stop dieting now 





[I appreciate the quality isn't up to the normal standards on here, but it was taken on my phone whilst cycling]


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Oct 2014)

delb0y said:


> It was a JPEG. I actually didn't realise I was shooting JPEGs until I got home. I usually shoot RAW but had turned it onto JPEGs at the class so I could get a quicker burst rate on the G3 (we were shooting pours and splashes).



Thats a shame I was just thinking you could maybe use Lightroom to bring up some of the details of the ships mast and maybe the sky a little bit.

Had a go but the quality starts to go on the sky and water:


----------



## rualexander (15 Oct 2014)

Not long back from three weeks cycling in the south of France.

Les voitures de France :


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

Doseone said:


> @paul04 That's a nice picture Paul. I have tried and tried to the point of pretty much giving up, but why is it so damn hard to get a sharp picture of the moon?


Because most camera lenses are not designed to take pictures of celestial bodies, depending on the phase of the moon it well effect the exposure, but try from 1/30th to 1/250, also avoid shooting wide open as the lens will be quite soft unless a top end lens ( a bit like bikes), larger sensors will also help i.e Cannon EOS 5's and 1's, shoot ing the full moon will not produce good results as the light is pretty flat.
Obviously the longer the lens the more it will help, half frame sensor like the EOS X**, X* can be useful as they just use the central portion of the lens so avoiding the softer edges, and finally make sure its on a rock solid tripod with either a remote release or shoot on the self timer, and also with mirror lock up if available, this is one of the best I managed with an old EF70-210 lens, the Orion nebula and the pleiades are from separate images but with the same lens.
Main image, 1/250th @ f8.0, I.S.O. 100,, hope this helps.
One other thing don't use A.F. and if you have live view use that to zoom in to focus.





and no that is not a star shining through the Moon, can't remember the name of the crater.


----------



## delb0y (16 Oct 2014)

Red pepper and water:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2014)

rualexander said:


> Not long back from three weeks cycling in the south of France.
> 
> Les voitures de France :
> 
> View attachment 59184



My folks had a couple of R4's when we were kids, 5 of us went camping in France in one quite a few times, I don't know how we did it, I can hardly fit our stuff in a volvo estate and there's one less of us!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> My folks had a couple of R4's when we were kids, 5 of us went camping in France in one quite a few times, I don't know how we did it, I can hardly fit our stuff in a volvo estate and there's one less of us!


Simple really we didn't have as much stuff (or needed)


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2014)

rualexander said:


> Not long back from three weeks cycling in the south of France.
> 
> Les voitures de France :
> 
> ...


Deux Chevaux !


----------



## byegad (16 Oct 2014)

Saltburn by the Sea, North Yorkshire yesterday.


----------



## byegad (16 Oct 2014)

I called this one going nowhere, 2. The second one is in the background!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)




----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2014)

Car spoils it ^^^
The house/church looks very interesting..

But hey.. what do I know?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Car spoils it ^^^
> The house/church looks very interesting..
> 
> But hey.. what do I know?


Depends on your point of view, it took ages cleaning up the rubbish people drop and that gets blown about.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2014)

blimey Nige, that's amazing mate..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (16 Oct 2014)

Is that physically cleaning up the rubbish or photoshop stylee cleaning up, or both?!

Be good if it worked in real life, mind you with my chimp like computer skills it would be easier, for example, to clean the dishes than photoshop the gunge off.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> blimey Nige, that's amazing mate..


Thanks.
Took ages not to mention the HDR, I have been called all sorts on the bike as most of you can imagine, but I was taking a pic of the path that runs up the side of the building and got called a paedophile, some people are just complete morons, with very little understanding beyond their nose, rant over.
@threebikesmcginty P.S. though its easier than the old days of touching up prints.


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2014)

Took advantage of a few days off work and some unseasonably good weather last weekend to do a little touring.
Had a ball - more photo here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/sets/72157648382268077/


----------



## the_mikey (16 Oct 2014)

Mobile snap from Spurn Point..


----------



## ScotiaLass (16 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks.
> Took ages not to mention the HDR, I have been called all sorts on the bike as most of you can imagine, but I was taking a pic of the path that runs up the side of the building and got called a paedophile, some people are just complete morons, with very little understanding beyond their nose, rant over.
> @threebikesmcginty P.S. though its easier than the old days of touching up prints.
> 
> View attachment 59230


Now that I like.
I'm not a fan of HDR but this one is a nice piece of work!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Now that I like.
> I'm not a fan of HDR but this one is a nice piece of work!


True HDR you can't tell, besides its been around since the 1850's


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

This is in the trueiest form also HDR, this from probably the worst compact digital camera ever made, it a composite of a couple of images (which really is what HDR is)


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2014)

Ok, what's HDR?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Ok, what's HDR?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-dynamic-range_imaging


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

H.D.R. or H.D.R.I. to give its full abbreviation stands for High Dynamic Range Imaging, its a process where by you 2 or more images (usually at least 3) that are taken of the same scene at different exposures, the correct one then over and underexposed, usually at least +-2 stops but can be anything you want, you do this to capture detail in areas of the image that would be either overexposed i.e. skies and shadows, so you underexpose to get more detail in the skies and overexpose for shadow detail, these at the basic level are then combined in software or the darkroom, to produce an image with greater tonal range, to some extent dodging and burning in the darkroom has a similar effect as there is usually detail that a straight forward image lacks.
However the term H.D.R. has become a bit of a cliquish in recent years, in early digital photograph with limit colour/tonal depth it was a way of getting more detail, modern DSLR's with upto 16bit raw file images have a greater tonal range to start with, but it needs software to extract it like the dodging and burning of the darkroom, even so even a 16bit image can lack full tonal range so it is still sometimes useful, the draw back is that a 10megapixel image shot in jpeg is about 4Mb a raw image is 10Mb approx. but you can do so much more with a raw file than a jpeg, for instance colour cast is not an issue as you just set it to the correct temperature, though most A.W.B. (Auto White Balance) in most cameras does a pretty good job.

You can in this image see the under/overexposed images on the right and the original image combined in photomatix.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-dynamic-range_imaging


I shouldn't have bothered


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I shouldn't have bothered


Lol..........I used the easy way. I quite like it if it is tastefully done.


----------



## Herbie (16 Oct 2014)

*Mod Edit:*


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2014)

Seems like we used to get some of those results from negative masking and unsharp masking@nigelnaturist


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3332433, member: 9609"]whizz it round so we can get a proper look[/QUOTE]
Turn your screen round


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Oct 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Seems like we used to get some of those results from negative masking and unsharp masking@nigelnaturist


The first combined image (I forget who a French man I think) took two images of the English Channel, and exposed for the sky and the sea and combined them in the darkroom, some technique just a different name, HDR has a bit of bad press due to some images, mine are not particularly good I just do what I like, but done correctly you should not be able to tell, mind you since I did those, my P.S. skills have come on some what.


----------



## September (18 Oct 2014)

Tucked Away by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Oct 2014)

Herbie said:


> View attachment 59262
> 
> 
> *Mod Edit:*
> ...


Nice, but what's that line near the upper left? Something on the camera lens, or an aircraft trail perhaps?

Also, where is it? I'm unfamiliar with the UK (if that is the UK).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2014)

Herbie said:


> View attachment 59262
> 
> 
> *Mod Edit:*
> ...



Are you taking that sample to the quacks?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

HDR to far


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

That isn't just HDR though is it. Is that not tone mapped as well.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> That isn't just HDR though is it. *Is that not tone mapped as well*.


Yea, and its the tone mapping that has in some peoples point of view become the by word of HDR.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Yea, and its the tone mapping that has in some peoples point of view become the by word of HDR.


Yeah. I played with it recently to understand the technique. It doesn't have to be used so overtly, you can just use it to lift a photo as well. In the end I didn't buy the plug in but it was interesting to play with it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

Not all my work is.





May or may not like the use of S.C. in this.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

What's S.C. Selective Contrast? Whatever it is, there's a nice glow to the picture. About the only thing I don't like is the coloured lettering on the bottle which dominates the picture and, in my view anyhow, detracts from the subject. Unless of course it's an advertising shot for Advent, in which case, perfect


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

Selective colour or in this case colours, its a technique by which a usually a single is highlighted in a b&w image, red is very popular.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

@Crackle easy sorted


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)




----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

Ah right. I'm much more interested in the glow you've achieved. I think any technique can work if applied to the right subject in the right circumstances. Personally I like my techniques to work subtly. However knowing what you want to do and managing it are two entirely different things.

For that shot of the child, I'd be thinking how I could get rid of the branding or at least tone it down.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Ah right. I'm much more interested in the glow you've achieved. I think any technique can work if applied to the right subject in the right circumstances. Personally I like my techniques to work subtly. However knowing what you want to do and managing it are two entirely different things.
> 
> For that shot of the child, I'd be thinking how I could get rid of the branding or at least tone it down.


Well the glow is a touch of HDR.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the glow is a touch of HDR.


Is it. Interesting. Personally that's the kind of use I'd be looking to use it for. I might have guessed it was Gaussian blur, selectively applied but not HDR. That's how I like to see good techniques used. You know when you see a good picture. You know you couldn't have taken it and you're left scratching your head how it's been done. Of course it's all subjective. Someone's like is another's hate, ultimately you take the picture that pleases you and if others like it, it's a bonus.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3334849, member: 9609"]Twistle the bottle around before taking the picture - modern software is taking away the skill of taking a good picture, I like to see stuff straight from the can[/QUOTE]
Photographs have always been manipulated, no modern software is not taking away from the skill of the photographer it is adding to it.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3334849, member: 9609"]Twistle the bottle around before taking the picture - modern software is taking away the skill of taking a good picture, I like to see stuff straight from the can[/QUOTE]
I'm was assuming it's taken already but I don't disagree and ultimately I like pictures which are 'of the moment'. I think your own stuff illustrates that pretty well. Composition and lighting are still everything. I appreciate a purist viewpoint but I'm not a purist, I like playing in Photoshop.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3334885, member: 9609"]kind comments - but I do also fiddle with them a little, often darkening the over light bits and lightening the over dark bits. In any case it is not particularly skilful to get nice pictures where i live.[/QUOTE]
You do yourself a disservice. landscapes are much more difficult than they seem.

What I realized recently, is that it's not the end result I enjoy, though it's always a bonus to get something but the act of photography. I realized it made me slow down, observe, relax and just see things differently or see things I'd not seen before. Just the act of carrying a camera makes me tune into my surroundings. 

This was illustrated by an act of incompetence when I left my memory card in the computer and spent a peaceful hour taking pictures which were not being captured. The camera was trying to tell me but I was too absorbed and not checking what I was doing and when I finally sat down to review everything I realized what I'd done. Rather than being frustrated, I felt surprisingly relaxed with the added bonus of knowing I didn't have the frustration of reviewing all the pics and realizing none of them were worth a fig. I doubt it'll catch on though: Cognitive Shutter Therapy.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> You do yourself a disservice. landscapes are much more difficult than they seem.
> 
> What I realized recently, is that it's not the end result I enjoy, though it's always a bonus to get something but the act of photography. I realized it made me slow down, observe, relax and just see things differently or see things I'd not seen before. Just the act of carrying a camera makes me tune into my surroundings.
> 
> This was illustrated by an act of incompetence when I left my memory card in the computer and spent a peaceful hour taking pictures which were not being captured. The camera was trying to tell me but I was too absorbed and not checking what I was doing and when I finally sat down to review everything I realized what I'd done. Rather than being frustrated, I felt surprisingly relaxed with the added bonus of knowing I didn't have the frustration of reviewing all the pics and realizing none of them were worth a fig. I doubt it'll catch on though: Cognitive Shutter Therapy.


mine has a setting that will prevent you from even trying to take a photo if there is no card in the camera... 
have you looked through the settings? or read the handbook?  you may find such a useful setting...


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> mine has a setting that will prevent you from even trying to take a photo if there is no card in the camera...
> have you looked through the settings? or read the handbook?  you may find such a useful setting...



It doesn't stop you, it just flashes a message on the screen in blinking red lettering. "Oy! twitface. There's no card in the camera" Or something like that.

You actually have to look at the screen to see it though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> It doesn't stop you, it just flashes a message on the screen in blinking red lettering. "Oy! twitface. There's no card in the camera"
> 
> You actually have to look at the screen to see it though.


what camera do you have? I ask because you may be able to change that setting.... that's all


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> what camera do you have? I ask because you may be able to change that setting.... that's all


A now ancient Pentax *ist D, which still does a lot more than I use.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

@User9609 This argument as been around since the birth of photography. at what point does a little dodging and burning in the darkroom stops being a photo and becomes a work of art, then you get the artists saying its not its a photo ect.... photography like art is a technique to create an image.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> A now ancient Pentax *ist D, which still does a lot more than I use.


sadly I can't see the setting I am looking for in your handbook but I did come across an interesting multiple exposure setting (not auto bracketing...) so you can expose something like the moon correctly, then rearrange the composition and pretend the moon (or some autumn trees) was (were) directly over your bike might just help in another thread ... p84 of the handbook...


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> sadly I can't see the setting I am looking for in your handbook but I did come across an interesting multiple exposure setting (not auto bracketing...) so you can expose something like the moon correctly, then rearrange the composition and pretend the moon (or some autumn trees) was (were) directly over your bike might just help in another thread ... p84 of the handbook...


Ah yes, I know about that, I haven't found anything I wanted to use if for yet (9 years of owning the camera later). Might try it as I don't know if it does the exposure compensation or you still have to calculate it. And it won't help. You still have to be basically competent.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> sadly I can't see the setting I am looking for in your handbook but I did come across an interesting multiple exposure setting (not auto bracketing...) so you can expose something like the moon correctly, then rearrange the composition and pretend the moon (or some autumn trees) was (were) directly over your bike might just help in another thread ... p84 of the handbook...


I had a cannon eos film camera that did multiple exposure 600, or the 40e or 30 can't remember which, and can't remember if it compensated for exposure, but then you could do it with any manual wind on film camera with care







and yes it was shot on film in camera, so much for things coming straight out of the camera, and modern software taking away from photo skills.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

Turns out it does compensate for the exposure but I would think you could do the whole thing better on layers in photoshop. Might try it out of interest, next time there's a full moon.

Anyhow this computer is running like a dog....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Turns out it does compensate for the exposure but I would think you could do the whole thing better on layers in photoshop. Might try it out of interest, next time there's a full moon.
> 
> Anyhow this computer is running like a dog....



Will you be able to hold a camera in your paws at full moon?


----------



## the_mikey (18 Oct 2014)

Ok, not had much time with this but took a photo using RAW today and then got angry with windows8 and it's merry multi touch gestures to produce this:

Camera conversion to JPG:






And what came out of after a fight with Lightroom and the Merry Windows 8 nuisance gestures:


----------



## delb0y (18 Oct 2014)

One from this morning's trip to Dursley, Glos.:


----------



## hoopdriver (18 Oct 2014)

Looks like you lost the fight... :-)

I'm all on Apple so I can't advise on Windows 8. Lightroom is good though. persevere.


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3334876, member: 9609"]For me there is a point where it ceases to be a photograph and becomes a piece of art - Don't misunderstand me, I am not criticising your images, I think they are very clever and i do enjoy looking at them, please upload more - but to me some of them have ceased to be photographs.[/QUOTE]

That's not a problem though?


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (18 Oct 2014)

This is one I shot this morning from my kitchen window  was quite pleases as I was giving shooting manual settings for a change. Success!


----------



## paul04 (18 Oct 2014)

1st time picture of the international space station that went over tonight, Just got it before it went into the clouds.


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

delb0y said:


> One from this morning's trip to Dursley, Glos.:


Who did the lighting or did no one do it. It's a long time since I've set up formal portrait lighting but you want to aim for one catch light in the eye, a kind of butterfly shaped light area under the right eye and some highlights on the hair.

I'm being picky here but I know you are doing this with a view to improve, so I thought I'd mention it. it's not the only way to light a model but the three catchlights are distracting. Good pose and capture though.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Who did the lighting or did no one do it. It's a long time since I've set up portrait lighting but you want to aim for one catch light in the eye, a kind of butterfly shaped light area under the right eye and some highlights on the hair.
> 
> I'm being picky here but I know you are doing this with a view to improve, so I thought I'd mention it. it's not the only way to light a model but the three catchlights are distracting. Good pose and capture though.



I'm not the only one who goes straight to the eyes to see what lighting kit was used.. I've friends who shoot studio and I'm always spotting out the umbrella's or soft boxes trying to picture where they were situated etc! 

I am rather out of practice though so I really need to get playing with flash and setting my home kit up.. though I only have constant and a flash gun.


----------



## delb0y (18 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Who did the lighting or did no one do it. It's a long time since I've set up formal portrait lighting but you want to aim for one catch light in the eye, a kind of butterfly shaped light area under the right eye and some highlights on the hair.
> 
> I'm being picky here but I know you are doing this with a view to improve, so I thought I'd mention it. it's not the only way to light a model but the three catchlights are distracting. Good pose and capture though.


 
Good advice, Crackle, and I appreciate it. You're right - I'm trying hard to improve. Wouldn't have considered the catch-lights before - but now I will  

The photo above was taken in natural light with the model simply standing by the window. The idea was for her not to move (and hence the light not to change) and for us snappers to move around and try shots from various angles to get a feel for what worked and what didn't. Later the teacher did set up a single studio light and a brolly and we had a go at shooting with a flash. His aim at this stage was to try and replicate natural light as much as possible i.e. make the studio lighting fairly inconspicuous. Looking at one of the shots from this part of the session (see attached) the single catch-lights are a little more prominent.

It was only a short and free session at a local camera store - but a well spent couple of hours. Got something similar again next week - but again I suspect I only have chance for a few shots. But it's (very) early days for me and photography so these baby steps are just about right for now.

Keep the advice coming!

Cheers
Derek


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2014)

@delb0y yeah big difference in that last picture. The use of the brolly has also softened everything and removed the shine as well.


----------



## Herbie (18 Oct 2014)

victor said:


> Nice, but what's that line near the upper left? Something on the camera lens, or an aircraft trail perhaps?
> 
> Also, where is it? I'm unfamiliar with the UK (if that is the UK).



Hi the picture was took near Gairloch the west coast of Scotland.....The mountains in the distance are the Torridons....yes it was an aircraft trail


----------



## Alex H (19 Oct 2014)

Topiary from the Jardin des Plantes in Nantes


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)

Alex H said:


> Topiary from the Jardin des Plantes in Nantes
> 
> View attachment 59470
> 
> ...



Last one's excellent!


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Who did the lighting or did no one do it. It's a long time since I've set up formal portrait lighting but you want to aim for one catch light in the eye, a kind of butterfly shaped light area under the right eye and some highlights on the hair.
> 
> I'm being picky here but I know you are doing this with a view to improve, so I thought I'd mention it. it's not the only way to light a model but the three catchlights are distracting. Good pose and capture though.



Why?? Who dreamed up such moronic rules?


----------



## Crackle (19 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Why?? Who dreamed up such moronic rules?


They're not rules, they're a particular way of doing something in a particular situation. In this case, formal portraiture. Learning to light is in itself, an art. You might use a three light setup for a soft portrait such as on that model or you might use two low harsh lights to photograph a boxer. 

For an informal moment of someone you might do none of those things but I would argue that you still need a catchlight in the eye or the picture looks lifeless.


----------



## delb0y (19 Oct 2014)

That last photo I took was taken at 1/15th. The flash obviously froze time at a much shorter interval than that, but such a slow shutter speed meant that more ambient light was captured and that added to the overall softness of light. I took an identical shot about two seconds before at 1/125th and the difference was staggering. All good lessons.

As regards the 'rules', I understand where Cyclist33 is coming from. Elsewhere I've been following a thread about competitions and how some very good photographs score very poorly in local comps because the judges (appear to) mentally work down a set of criteria or rules about what makes a good photograph. If these criteria are lacking the photograph is deemed poor. Yet the very same photographs have scored highly in the much more prestigious international salons where judges have a matter of seconds to make a judgement call and would appear to rely on something other than a pre-defined set of rules.

I liken it to imagining how well Bob Dylan or Jimi Hendrix or John Lennon would do on X-Factor...

But, all that said, it's all good knowledge and there's no doubt reasons why such rules / recommendations have persevered and thus it's good to know them - and even be able to avoid / break them if that's the intent. But it should happen from a point of knowledge not ignorance.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Oct 2014)

I took this yesterday about 10 miles North of Malaga as I came to end of my tour. Wonderful scenery.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Oct 2014)

delb0y said:


> I liken it to imagining how well Bob Dylan...would do on X-Factor....



If he did Must be Santa he'd storm it.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Oct 2014)

Lyme Regis harbour today.


----------



## paul04 (19 Oct 2014)

I was very surprised to see this butterfly today, must be confused with the mild weather we're having.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2014)

paul04 said:


> I was very surprised to see this butterfly today, must be confused with the mild weather we're having.



Quite a few of the UK species are year round. You have a comma butterfly there btw.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Quite a few of the UK species are year round. You have a comma butterfly there btw.



 Is it in a coma? Or is that it's name. Thought it was upside down?


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Oct 2014)

Boat, Morecambe


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Is it in a coma? Or is that it's name. Thought it was upside down?


tis upside and tis it's name... with double mm that is... http://butterfly-conservation.org/679-1195/comma.html


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Oct 2014)

Forestry atop Warton Crag


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Oct 2014)

Got a coupe of pics the Yorkshire Air Ambulance landing on the Stray just in front of a block of flats I was in at the time, photos taken using my phone so not great quality.

Good flying though, the pilot managed to land on a patch of grass in among a load of trees  rather him than me 

Wish I had had my G3 as the heli was circling the building very close with all its lights on for sometime could had got some great close ups.


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Oct 2014)




----------



## nickyboy (20 Oct 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Is it in a coma? Or is that it's name. Thought it was upside down?



It's called a Comma because if you manage to get a look at the underside of the wing it is mainly dark with a white mark on each wing that resembles a comma.


----------



## paul04 (20 Oct 2014)

Autumn leaves


----------



## Crackle (20 Oct 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Got a coupe of pics the Yorkshire Air Ambulance landing on the Stray just in front of a block of flats I was in at the time, photos taken using my phone so not great quality.
> 
> Good flying though, the pilot managed to land on a patch of grass in among a load of trees  rather him than me
> 
> Wish I had had my G3 as the heli was circling the building very close with all its lights on for sometime could had got some great close ups.


Get a pancacke zoom for it, virtually pocketable then.


----------



## September (20 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Forestry atop Warton Crag
> View attachment 59549


Love that! The quality is excellent - the trunk almost looks 3D!


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2014)

So, @SatNavSaysStraightOn got me thinking, dangerous for me, as it's hard. So I went out and did a couple of double exposure's.

The first one is done entirely in the camera





The second one in photoshop with the two photos blended on layers






I haven't quite finished fiddling yet and both of them are linked to in Picasa, which tends to change the colours, which is why i normally use Flickr these days. Haven't thought of a title either. Is there an old father autumn?


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2014)

Final image - The face of autumn


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Final image - The face of autumn


It reminds me of some of scenes I came across in Poland & Lithuania on our big tour
this day https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=T8&page_id=265913&v=KA
and this one https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=T8&page_id=263899&v=MU


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It reminds me of some of scenes I came across in Poland & Lithuania on our big tour
> this day https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=T8&page_id=265913&v=KA
> and this one https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=T8&page_id=263899&v=MU


Those wood carvings are much better than the one I used near me, which I think are all in a thread of mine somewhere.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Oct 2014)

It's creepy but I like it.


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> It's creepy but I like it.


Careful where you stand next time you walk in the woods.

Is it not a kindly face anyway?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> It's creepy but I like it.



I think crackle's creepy too.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Careful where you stand next time you walk in the woods.
> 
> Is it not a kindly face anyway?


It's the fact that it's coming out of the ground that I find creepy, kindly or not. Actually, the whole double exposure thing creeps me out a bit. I like things to be there or not. Not both.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Oct 2014)

just taken...
can't quite make up my mind which one I prefer..


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just taken...
> can't quite make up my mind which one I prefer..
> 
> View attachment 59661
> ...


I know what you mean. First glance I immediately thought I preferred the second, but the more I look I think I like the first???


----------



## coffeejo (21 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just taken...
> can't quite make up my mind which one I prefer..
> 
> View attachment 59661
> ...


I like the first. I think paths, especially woodland paths, lend themselves particularly well to portrait ... erm ... whateverthewordistofinishthissentence.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I like the first. I think paths, especially woodland paths, lend themselves particularly well to portrait ... erm ... whateverthewordistofinishthissentence.


orientation? Lol


----------



## September (21 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> So, @SatNavSaysStraightOn got me thinking, dangerous for me, as it's hard. So I went out and did a couple of double exposure's.
> 
> The first one is done entirely in the camera
> 
> ...



Very good!! Something I've been meaning to try myself!


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> just taken...
> can't quite make up my mind which one I prefer..
> 
> View attachment 59661
> ...


First one gives more of an avenue look imho.


----------



## paul04 (21 Oct 2014)

Ducks in the local park


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Final image - The face of autumn



They're a bit Arcimboldo, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Crackle (21 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> They're a bit Arcimboldo, if you know what I mean.



1550'ish. I'm not sure they had aubergines then, no hint of any in the pic.


----------



## Beebo (22 Oct 2014)

Poppies at the Tower of London. taken with my Blackberry. the whole installation is very impressive.


----------



## paul04 (23 Oct 2014)

I was sweeping the leaves up in the back garden yesterday, Just had to take a picture.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Oct 2014)

paul04 said:


> I was sweeping the leaves up in the back garden yesterday, Just had to take a picture.


what was your DoF? I feel like it should have been greater to get the whole leaf in (DoF also affected by zoom) But I love the detail and colours...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I know what you mean. First glance I immediately thought I preferred the second, but the more I look I think I like the first???


I think the 2nd is probably going to end up on this year's landscape calendar that I inflict on my family... along with this one

the only way I can do the vertical one is if I can find another one of the same dimensions that will work with it, and currently I can't! 
I may have to dig out some archives...


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Oct 2014)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Oct 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 59792


don't you just hate power cables sometimes! I have had to 'throw' out a couple of really nice photos that have them in that would have done for this years calendar because they were just too obvious and too distracting and way too much editing (I usually don't edit at all) to get rid of them...


----------



## the_mikey (23 Oct 2014)




----------



## paul04 (23 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> what was your DoF? I feel like it should have been greater to get the whole leaf in (DoF also affected by zoom) But I love the detail and colours...



I was testing out my new nikon 50mm lens, just getting use to it.


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2014)

paul04 said:


> I was testing out my new nikon 50mm lens, just getting use to it.


The quality looks superb.


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> don't you just hate power cables sometimes! I have had to 'throw' out a couple of really nice photos that have them in that would have done for this years calendar because they were just too obvious and too distracting and way too much editing (I usually don't edit at all) to get rid of them...



I do.
I have a friend who could photoshop them out....I'm tempted to ask him!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Oct 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> I do.
> I have a friend who could photoshop them out....I'm tempted to ask him!!


those ones won't be difficult to do... but make sure to catch the ones on the right of the tree...
I would do it from the RAW file using Canon's own Digital Photo Professional, but you need to working with Canon RAW files for that... easy enough to do in the program... what camera are you on?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3343528, member: 9609"]I have a canon and the file extention is JPG, is that a RAW, or is the raw left inside the camera and I am only downloading jpg ?

I really should learn about this stuff, i had to look up what DoF meant from one of the above threads, never heard of that either[/QUOTE]
depends on what canon camera you have... and if it can take in RAW...

Edit: you can just edit it out in any other editing software program, its just I only work in RAW format and when done convert to JPEG.


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2014)

Squirrel watch.

I often wonder what others have done to their pictures if anything and I know some of you don't but I always used to fiddle in the darkroom to, so it's no surprise I still fiddle now, looking to get the best out of a shot.

So what did I do to this. Well the original shot was a bit flat, taken against the light and given 1.5 stops extra exposure. it also left the sky burnt out. So first thing to do was to convert to B&W. I then used the curve tool in it's individual channels of red green and blue, of which red always has the most dramatic effect to separate dog from background. This still left me a white sky. So I copied the image onto another layer and used the green curve to darken the sky. I then painted that darkened sky back in on the original picture. I quite deliberately didn't do that evenly. Final thing was to just enhance the catchlight in his eye with the clone tool, just making it a bit bigger. And there you go that's the best I can do, I think.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Squirrel watch.
> 
> I often wonder what others have done to their pictures if anything and I know some of you don't but I always used to fiddle in the darkroom to, so it's no surprise I still fiddle now, looking to get the best out of a shot.
> 
> So what did I do to this. Well the original shot was a bit flat, taken against the light and given 1.5 stops extra exposure. it also left the sky burnt out. So first thing to do was to convert to B&W. I then used the curve tool in it's individual channels of red green and blue, of which red always has the most dramatic effect to separate dog from background. This still left me a white sky. So I copied the image onto another layer and used the green curve to darken the sky. I then painted that darkened sky back in on the original picture. I quite deliberately didn't do that evenly. Final thing was to just enhance the catchlight in his eye with the clone tool, just making it a bit bigger. And there you go that's the best I can do, I think.


wasn't it so much easier in darkroom!  quick bit of dodging and applying a filter to the bulb.... done


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> wasn't it so much easier in darkroom!  quick bit of dodging and applying a filter to the bulb.... done


You know, I don't miss the darkroom, except in a nostalgic way. I couldn't have got a shot out of this in the darkroom, I don't think. I got the angle to the light wrong and the exposure slightly wrong when I took the shot. Only the power of Photoshop saved me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> You know, I don't miss the darkroom, except in a nostalgic way. I couldn't have got a shot out of this in the darkroom, I don't think. I got the angle to the light wrong and the exposure slightly wrong when I took the shot. Only the power of Photoshop saved me.


despite being an IT Engineer I still like getting my hands dirty... I do miss not having a darkroom at home anymore... but then I don't like in that home anymore either and don't do a huge amount of editing to my pictures... balance of the 4 histograms, touch of exposure/contrast and the occasional spot removal but nothing else. I prefer to get it right 'in camera'... mind you it occurred to me the other night that I haven't had my big camera out since Easter when we were last in Scotland! all my photos recently have been taken on my small compact which shoots in RAW but I guess that is easily explained by how uninspiring I find Cheshire!


----------



## delb0y (24 Oct 2014)

I really need to learn much much more about post processing. My workflow at the moment is to run my photos through DxO Optics to correct any lens distortions. The same programme converts the RAW to JPEG - at the moment I just accept the default output. I suspect there's some learning there, too. Once I've done that it's into Photoshop (CS2) where I've just learned how to crop to a perfect square (see below)! And that's it. I sometimes run the results through Perfect Effects 8 to add a border (I have been told they're not the done thing - but I still like them) and in the example below I ran it through DxO Filmpack 3 and applied a Kodak B&W emulation as I wasn't happy with the colour version. It's quite a long winded process and I'm sure there's something better!


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Oct 2014)

Doesn't need the whole leaf in focus. That would be too "straight" an image, imho. A little section in focus does just enough to show off the detail.




SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> what was your DoF? I feel like it should have been greater to get the whole leaf in (DoF also affected by zoom) But I love the detail and colours... [/QUOTE


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3344545, member: 9609"]If you're in the right place at the right time there is no need to edit, just cropped a little of the water off the bottom. The threatening sky behind the well lit buildings as the sun started to go down was worthy of a few shots
[/QUOTE]
Firstly that's a good pic and you're right, it's about being in the right place at the right time and then, most importantly, seeing the picture. I still think though if you're shooting with a digital SLR you need to process the image to some degree because SLR and their equivalent are set up to present the image quite neutrally, especially in raw format. There's normally more info captured than you use in the picture. So I reckon that picture would be even better with a few small tweaks, nothing major, just tweaks.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

balancing the histograms on my laptop gave this... it showed that the picture was ever so slightly over exposed - only a very minor OE but pulling that back has given a touch more impact.
I have not changed the contrast or saturation directly - just balanced the RBG, R, G & B histograms.


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2014)

delb0y said:


> I really need to learn much much more about post processing. My workflow at the moment is to run my photos through DxO Optics to correct any lens distortions. The same programme converts the RAW to JPEG - at the moment I just accept the default output. I suspect there's some learning there, too. Once I've done that it's into Photoshop (CS2) where I've just learned how to crop to a perfect square (see below)! And that's it. I sometimes run the results through Perfect Effects 8 to add a border (I have been told they're not the done thing - but I still like them) and in the example below I ran it through DxO Filmpack 3 and applied a Kodak B&W emulation as I wasn't happy with the colour version. It's quite a long winded process and I'm sure there's something better!



I really like that. I do have a thing about eyes and catchlights but that may just be me, it may not work in this picture.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3344753, member: 9609"]you've improved the light ! how have you done that ?
Do you give lessons ?[/QUOTE]
all I did was a minor edit in Canon's Digital Photo Professional (which is software I get free with both my compact and my dSLR). Incidentally all of my pictures since the spring have been taken on a compact - not necessarily a cheap one, but a compact all the same, but always in RAW - you just have more data to play with and changes are easier. The same can be done in any photo editing software -such as Photoshop or Core's Paint Shop Pro (much cheaper than Photoshop and just as capable, just not the industry standard).

basically the first shot is the original which shows the marginal over exposure (by the camera). If it had been taken with RAW (possibly not possible on your camera) then I would have simply dropped the exposure in the RAW tab... editing the JPEG, I have balanced first the individual colours (R, G, B) and then the overall brightness (RGB) and re-saved the picture.

I have highlighted what I changed, maybe 30 seconds work to the picture if that.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Oct 2014)

I'm starting a short course next week to learn about editing. I can do the basics but can't get my head around the more unfamiliar stuff.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Oct 2014)

So went out on a bike ride today and it was even warm enough for shorts ( as long as your name isnt @potsy  )

I took these with the Moto G phone so not great quality.

This one is from the top of Askwith moor, in front at the bottom of the hill is Otley and to the right is Ilkley. I stitched them together into a Panarama PS:







then I went to CockPit Farm Cafe just outside Otley for lunch:


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Oct 2014)

Oh yes and this is for @User14044 , I didnt take it found it on twitter but I knew he will like it:


----------



## Mrs M (24 Oct 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Oh yes and this is for @User14044 , I didnt take it found it on twitter but I knew he will like it:


Omg, would almost swop Tommy for this wee guy, soo cute!


----------



## Crackle (24 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3344774, member: 9609"]I think it is a "bridge" camera, better than a compact but not the quality (or price) of an SLR. Looking through the manual I am tending to think it does not do RAW. It does have the most wonderful function though, it will take three pictures in one shot, one slightly over exposed, one correct and one slightly under exposed. (I think you are then supposed to layer them on top of each other (but don't know how)) But what it means is; if I see a view I like, I just point and shoot, then I can later pick the one I like.[/QUOTE]
Depends on the Bridge camera but I would say it's sufficiently enthusiast orientated to tend towards a neutral rendition which might benefit from the mildest of tweaks.


----------



## delb0y (25 Oct 2014)

Following on from my previous posting about my own post-processing I spotted a free copy of DxO Optics Pro 8 on one of the photography magazines this month ("Worth £239!!" they say) and as I've been loving vers. 7 I thought I'd invest the fiver and get a slightly newer version. Seems well worth it. I ran another shot from last week through the new version this morning without really having a clue what I was doing, just tweaking various filter and sliders and adding a Fuji Velvia emulation, a bit of a crop, and saving as a JPG:


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Oct 2014)

delb0y said:


> Following on from my previous posting about my own post-processing I spotted a free copy of DxO Optics Pro 8 on one of the photography magazines this month ("Worth £239!!" they say) and as I've been loving vers. 7 I thought I'd invest the fiver and get a slightly newer version. Seems well worth it. I ran another shot from last week through the new version this morning without really having a clue what I was doing, just tweaking various filter and sliders and adding a Fuji Velvia emulation, a bit of a crop, and saving as a JPG:



Is it like lightroom ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Oct 2014)

Never mind I have downloaded a copy.

If anyone wants a free copy of DxO Optics Pro 8 goto -> http://www.dxo.com/intl/dphotographer and fill in your email address and the captcha and you can get a free activation code sent to your email address.


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Oct 2014)




----------



## paul04 (25 Oct 2014)

Last sunday I was in the local park, taking pictures, Did not really bother about this picture till yesterday when I was checking the memory card, gave it a little touch up in lightroom, not sure why but I do really like it,


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Never mind I have downloaded a copy.
> 
> If anyone wants a free copy of DxO Optics Pro 8 goto -> http://www.dxo.com/intl/dphotographer and fill in your email address and the captcha and you can get a free activation code sent to your email address.


Did it thanks. A quick play has given a very pleasing result to a photo I mucked up. I'll post it later.

Cheers Phil


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Oct 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did it thanks. A quick play has given a very pleasing result to a photo I mucked up. I'll post it later.
> 
> Cheers Phil



and thanks to @delb0y if it wasnt for his post I wouldnt have gone looking for the download site


----------



## Crackle (25 Oct 2014)

delb0y said:


>



Just a quick question. Can anyone see the details of the curtain hanging behind the model, i.e make out that there is a curtain? I can't on my main monitor or on the laptops but I can on my tablet. need to check a better monitor in the house but the fact I can't on this monitor is making me think I need a better one.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (25 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Just a quick question. Can anyone see the details of the curtain hanging behind the model, i.e make out that there is a curtain? I can't on my main monitor or on the laptops but I can on my tablet. need to check a better monitor in the house but the fact I can't on this monitor is making me think I need a better one.


Very very slightly down the bottom left? a few touches on PS could clone that out fairly easily now though


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Oct 2014)

Nope I cant see it even with the brightness right up.


----------



## Crackle (25 Oct 2014)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> Very very slightly down the bottom left? a few touches on PS could clone that out fairly easily now though


you should be able to see all the creases in the curtain but I can't on this monitor, only a hint of something through the arm and above it which I probably wouldn't notice if I didn't already know what i was looking for.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (26 Oct 2014)

Here's something a bit arty i took a week or so ago and I forgot to put online!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Just a quick question. Can anyone see the details of the curtain hanging behind the model, i.e make out that there is a curtain? I can't on my main monitor or on the laptops but I can on my tablet. need to check a better monitor in the house but the fact I can't on this monitor is making me think I need a better one.


Yep I can see every single crease on my smartphone which has really surprised me... Loads of detail to be seen. Will have to check on my laptop screen..


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Just a quick question. Can anyone see the details of the curtain hanging behind the model, i.e make out that there is a curtain? I can't on my main monitor or on the laptops but I can on my tablet. need to check a better monitor in the house but the fact I can't on this monitor is making me think I need a better one.


Just plain black on the laptop but like SNSSO I can see them all on the smartphone.  Looks much better on the laptop.


----------



## the_mikey (26 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Just plain black on the laptop but like SNSSO I can see them all on the smartphone.  Looks much better on the laptop.



Laptop probably has a back-lit LCD display, compared with a likely OLED display on smartphone or tablet.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Laptop probably has a back-lit LCD display, compared with a likely OLED display on smartphone or tablet.


Does the difference mean that digital photography is heading for a mini crisis of sorts?


----------



## Mrs M (26 Oct 2014)

Entitled "drooling cat"


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Just a quick question. Can anyone see the details of the curtain hanging behind the model, i.e make out that there is a curtain? I can't on my main monitor or on the laptops but I can on my tablet. need to check a better monitor in the house but the fact I can't on this monitor is making me think I need a better one.


I am seeing a fair amount on my laptop screen (but nowhere near as much as the smartphone), mostly around her hair, back & arm, the peak of the tiara and the bottom left of the photo, but tbh I had mistaken the some of it for her hair being much longer (down to her backside) and the bottom left as a dirty laptop screen ...


----------



## the_mikey (26 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Does the difference mean that digital photography is heading for a mini crisis of sorts?



Maybe, if only because the display technology has changed. I recall there was a monitor calibration app that I used to run on Windows that went through a process that corrected any colour and brightness imbalances, very useful on LCD , it's probably still relevant and necessary with newer OLED displays.


----------



## rualexander (26 Oct 2014)

Another from my recent tour in southern France, taken in a small quirky local museum in the village of Lagrasse.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I am seeing a fair amount on my laptop screen (but nowhere near as much as the smartphone), mostly around her hair, back & arm, the peak of the tiara and the bottom left of the photo, but tbh I had mistaken the some of it for her hair being much longer (down to her backside) and the bottom left as a dirty laptop screen ...



OK after exhaustive tests:

*Device 1* - Motorola Moto G - Sreen Size: 4.5", Resolution: 720 x 1280 pixels, Pixel Density: 326 ppi, Screen Type: IPS LCD

Can see the curtain a little bit.

*Device *2 - Nexus 7 - Screen Size: 7", Resolution: 1920 x 1200 pixels, Pixel Density: 323 ppi, Screen Type: LED-backlit IPS LCD

Can see the curtain.

*Device 3* - Desktop PC:

*Monitor 1*: iiyama Prolite E2473HDS - Screen Size: 23.6", Resolution: 1920 x 1080 pixels, Pixel Density: Dont Know, Screen Type: LED-Backlit TN LCD

Can see the curtain the best on this one

*Monitor 2*: Dell UltraSharp U2412M - Screen Size: 24", Resolution: 1920 x 1200 pixels, Pixel Density: Dont Know, Screen Type: LED-Backlit e-IPS

Cant see the curtain

I have had a look at the contrast and brightness specs between the 2 desktop screens and the iiyama screen has a 5 000 000 : 1 dynamic contrast ratio where the Dell is 2,000,000:1 so that is probably why I can see it on the iiyama better than the Dell. But the Dell is an IPS Panel where the iiyama is only a TN Panel and the blacks on the Dell are very very very black indeed.

I can see the curtain a bit on the laptop which is a Sony i5 with a 17" LED back lit screen but I can find any other specs for it.

*Conclusion*: I can see the curtain on some devices better than others


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> OK after exhaustive tests:
> 
> *Device 1* - Motorola Moto G - Sreen Size: 4.5", Resolution: 720 x 1280 pixels, Pixel Density: 326 ppi, Screen Type: IPS LCD
> 
> ...


*Conclusion*: You and I speak different languages and I don't think it's (merely) because you're one of those funny northerners.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> *Conclusion*: You and I speak different languages and I don't think it's (merely) because you're one of those funny northerners.


----------



## Peteaud (26 Oct 2014)

From today, at Sidmouth


----------



## paul04 (26 Oct 2014)

Right place, right time today, walking down the local canal seeing what pictures I could take, and this duck just took off to the left of me.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (26 Oct 2014)

@paul04 I love the second one! It's fab when a photo presents itself for you when you're looking and not sure what to snap! Great work


----------



## Crackle (26 Oct 2014)

Interesting about the monitors eh. I think Phil may be on to something with the dynamic contrast and the pixel density. Detail seems to be only half the story anyhow. My monitor still has better colour graduation and subtlety. I can, for instance, see noise and grain far better on my monitor than the tablet but I think in future I'll be checking pictures on both.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Interesting about the monitors eh. I think Phil may be on to something with the dynamic contrast and the pixel density. Detail seems to be only half the story anyhow. My monitor still has better colour graduation and subtlety. I can, for instance, see noise and grain far better on my monitor than the tablet but I think in future I'll be checking pictures on both.



With screens it always seems to be a trade off. My iiyama monitor is very bright a bit too bright for my liking, where as the Dell has a lovely picture and the blacks are very deep but the trade off is that it cant see that curtain detail.

A tablet has to be capable of going very bright so it can cope with the changing light conditions such as been outdoors where as the Dell monitor is inside on a desk so will never have that type of surroundings to deal with. When I bought the Dell I was thinking about going with an Asus Professional pre-calibrated monitor but for what I use it for I just couldn't justify it, the Dell was expensive enough as it was.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Oct 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Entitled "drooling cat"


Glad someone likes my posts!!


----------



## the_mikey (27 Oct 2014)

Mobile snap of the Leeds-Liverpool Canal in Leeds..


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (27 Oct 2014)

One from last night on my way to work.


----------



## paul04 (27 Oct 2014)

Just testing today to see how close I could get.


----------



## delb0y (28 Oct 2014)

I had half an hour to kill this morning so I thought I'd try and recreate/imitate/approximate a classic photo (in this case one of Andre Kertesz's). Turns out a seemingly very simple photo is anything but. To get the shadows that Kertesz got on his I reckon I'd need another flash - and as I only have one I couldn't do it. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

EDIT: Just to add, it's my first attempt at using an off-camera flash unit, hence this shot and no doubt many more learning attempts to follow. I recently bought a Yongnuo YN560 III manual flash. Seems like amazing value for money. Lots to learn about using it now,


----------



## Crackle (28 Oct 2014)

What's without.

I'm after some feedback on this if I may, anything really, basically whether it has merit or not. Inspiration came from someone trying to break into my shed  Don't worry though, it's a grumbling 15 year old inside the hoodie with better things to do than humour his dad.


----------



## rich p (28 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> What's without.
> 
> I'm after some feedback on this if I may, anything really, basically whether it has merit or not. Inspiration came from someone trying to break into my shed  Don't worry though, it's a grumbling 15 year old inside the hoodie with better things to do than humour his dad.


It's one helluva shed.


----------



## Crackle (28 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> It's one helluva shed.


That's not the shed, that's the dog's kennel.


----------



## delb0y (29 Oct 2014)

I like the idea, and I love the lighting on the hoodie. I was trying to work out what it was that didn't work for me - I think it might be because the figure in the hoodie is facing the camera, so it looks posed (which it is) and that in turn means it lacks the drama of capturing someone actually (supposedly) breaking into the shed. No idea what I'd do differently though!


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2014)

delb0y said:


> I like the idea, and I love the lighting on the hoodie. I was trying to work out what it was that didn't work for me - I think it might be because the figure in the hoodie is facing the camera, so it looks posed (which it is) and that in turn means it lacks the drama of capturing someone actually (supposedly) breaking into the shed. No idea what I'd do differently though!


The idea was to contrast the warmth of the cosy house (with the lighting changed to a more blood red) with the menace of the hooded figure, who I lit for 3 or 4 seconds with a torch. I too am not sure if it works. Sometimes an idea is worth trying though and I might use the torch lighting on another idea.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> The idea was to contrast the warmth of the cosy house (with the lighting changed to a more blood red) with the menace of the hooded figure, who I lit for 3 or 4 seconds with a torch. I too am not sure if it works. Sometimes an idea is worth trying though and I might use the torch lighting on another idea.


It doesn't work for me. the only possible suggestion I could come up with was to have the figure at the door, hand on handle, facing inwards... but I don't like the lighting inside either. red simply does not work for me. Sorry


----------



## coffeejo (29 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It doesn't work for me. the only possible suggestion I could come up with was to have the figure at the door, hand on handle, facing inwards... but I don't like the lighting inside either. red simply does not work for me. Sorry


I'm with SNSSO on this one. Just looked sinister.


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It doesn't work for me. the only possible suggestion I could come up with was to have the figure at the door, hand on handle, facing inwards... but I don't like the lighting inside either. red simply does not work for me. Sorry


You know what I found when I was setting the camera up for this? How to set it so it doesn't take pictures without a memory card!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

The light this morning had that lovely magical quality to it that it gets after a storm as been through...






I have been trying to get a reasonable shot of this bridge of some time, but the bridge is too long to photo straight on, and there is too much vegetation around to photo it from the side.


----------



## paul04 (29 Oct 2014)

I seen this odd tree in the local park on sunday. not sure if had fallen over years ago, and then carried on growing.


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> The light this morning had that lovely magical quality to it that it gets after a storm as been through...
> View attachment 60230
> 
> 
> ...


You need a ladder and some stitching software. I bet it would be worth the effort too. Sometimes if you Google the image, it helps to see what others have done.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> You need a ladder and some stitching software. I bet it would be worth the effort too. Sometimes if you Google the image, it helps to see what others have done.


I have the stitching software, but am sadly lacking on the ladder front... and I'm not sure my pannier rack would really be the right solution for the ladders, though I guess it would have stopped the really close pass from a Polish lorry on the A49 today!


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have the stitching software, but am sadly lacking on the ladder front... and I'm not sure my pannier rack would really be the right solution for the ladders, though I guess it would have stopped the really close pass from a Polish lorry on the A49 today!



Get a wider lens?


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Oct 2014)

Mucking around on Corel, put this image through some textural and colour treatments.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Get a wider lens?


Not really possible on the compact canon Powershot G15 it was taken on.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Oct 2014)

But you say you've been trying for some time. So next time use a different camera?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> But you say you've been trying for some time. So next time use a different camera?


I only ever go passed that way on my bike... and I don't have any way of carrying my EOS 5D mkii on the road or mountain bikes... Plus it only has a 24-105mm lens and don't think a 24mm lens will be wide enough either!

I can tell you where it is if you want to try but there is no vehicular access.


----------



## Crackle (30 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I only ever go passed that way on my bike... and I don't have any way of carrying my EOS 5D mkii on the road or mountain bikes... Plus it only has a 24-105mm lens and don't think a 24mm lens will be wide enough either!
> 
> I can tell you where it is if you want to try but there is no vehicular access.


Is it the one on the Duke of Westminsters estate?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is it the one on the Duke of Westminsters estate?


Nope I don't think so... Goes off to look up estate, now goes off to look up where Eaton Hall is...

It is just down from Dutton Locks on the River Weaver (A49 bridge). Part of the NCR 5 goes over the bridge in the photo... you have to cross over the locks and go down the other side and under the viaduct...


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Oct 2014)

National grid ref?


----------



## Crackle (30 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Mucking around on Corel, put this image through some textural and colour treatments.
> View attachment 60299


I think that works really well. What is it though, besides a creature from the land that time forgot. A miniature Raquel Welch would complete it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (30 Oct 2014)

Some pics from my morning ride taken with my phone, cant believe I am still riding in shorts at this time of year 

Yes for goodness sake kittens slow down there are cyclists about 





Horse came to say hello


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> I think that works really well. What is it though, besides a creature from the land that time forgot. A miniature Raquel Welch would complete it.



A six foot iguana


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> National grid ref?


Will do when I can get home, on my smartphone t right now and I don't think it is that clever!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> National grid ref?


SJ 584 766


----------



## Melvil (30 Oct 2014)

Saw a lorry on fire today on the bypass. As traffic was slowing to a crawl I took a cheeky pic on my phone. 

Luckily the driver of the lorry was (from what I saw) unhurt and standing on the hard shoulder looking bored.


----------



## Crackle (30 Oct 2014)

West Kirby at night





Nothing there to creep or menace coffeejo out this time


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Oct 2014)

paul04 said:


> Just testing today to see how close I could get.



Careful, you'll have someone's eye out!!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Oct 2014)

Melvil said:


> Saw a lorry on fire today on the bypass. As traffic was slowing to a crawl I took a cheeky pic on my phone.
> 
> Luckily the driver of the lorry was (from what I saw) unhurt and standing on the hard shoulder looking bored.



Dropped a fag in his Bucky?


----------



## Crackle (30 Oct 2014)

Melvil said:


> Saw a lorry on fire today on the bypass. As traffic was slowing to a crawl I took a cheeky pic on my phone.
> 
> Luckily the driver of the lorry was (from what I saw) unhurt and standing on the hard shoulder looking bored.


He was probably trying to barbecue his pork sandwich.


----------



## Melvil (30 Oct 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Dropped a fag in his Bucky?



Naughty! :-)


----------



## Melvil (30 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> He was probably trying to barbecue his pork sandwich.



Naughty! (v.2) :-)


----------



## Melvil (30 Oct 2014)

It was actually his onboard deep fat fryer. Everyone knows you can't do deep fried pizzas above 65mph.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Oct 2014)

Crackle said:


> West Kirby at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## delb0y (31 Oct 2014)

Where the cranes go to die:


----------



## September (1 Nov 2014)

Couple from London last weekend.




The Poppies at the Tower by Tom Cash, on Flickr




30 St Mary Axe by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## paul04 (1 Nov 2014)

I was pleased with these pictures, just had the right lens on the camera and the correct settings.


----------



## Crackle (1 Nov 2014)

paul04 said:


> I was pleased with these pictures, just had the right lens on the camera and the correct settings.


That first one looks to be very sharp and I'd be looking to clone that other lazy seagull behind it out of the shot.


----------



## coffeejo (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## the_mikey (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## coffeejo (1 Nov 2014)

Has someone got a new camera?  Looks like you're enjoying it. 

Just a comment - if it were me, I'd straighten the seaside images so the horizon is, well, horizontal.


----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2014)

Yep, just converted some raw images to jpegs to see what they published like. I'm going to have a proper play on the editor tomorrow (3.5hr drive home means chocolate and red wine are my limit tonight). Anyway, these are the ones that I feel able to stick up without titivating, I have much better pictures, but they need cropping and playing with. In all, I'm very happy with my new toy - but I do have a lot to learn, these were taken in auto mode, so I've not even scratched the surface of what is possible yet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## coffeejo (1 Nov 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yep, just converted some raw images to jpegs to see what they published like. I'm going to have a proper play on the editor tomorrow (3.5hr drive home means chocolate and red wine are my limit tonight). Anyway, these are the ones that I feel able to stick up without titivating, I have much better pictures, but they need cropping and playing with. In all, I'm very happy with my new toy - but I do have a lot to learn, these were taken in auto mode, so I've not even scratched the surface of what is possible yet.


----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2014)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 60603


You know when you said you had bought a place by the sea.....


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2014)

Just playing with an editor, I know this lacks crispness, it is heavily cropped, I'm more interested in the development of colours at the moment.


----------



## delb0y (2 Nov 2014)

Another crane shot and one of the vermin in the garden:


----------



## paul04 (2 Nov 2014)

The start of November, and some flowers in the garden are still looking good.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Nov 2014)

delb0y said:


> Another crane shot and one of the vermin in the garden:



Cute vermin!


----------



## paul04 (2 Nov 2014)

Nice clear sky tonight,


----------



## coffeejo (3 Nov 2014)




----------



## Crackle (3 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> View attachment 60742


These Pride marches are really unlucky with the weather. People always take umbrellas.


----------



## Crackle (3 Nov 2014)

Forgotten Peace.

An old untended part of the nearby church graveyard, covered by trees and ivy.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Forgotten Peace.
> 
> An old untended part of the nearby church graveyard, covered by trees and ivy.



I feel like a millipede crawling through it!


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Nov 2014)

I'll stick with the theme...


----------



## betty swollocks (4 Nov 2014)




----------



## September (4 Nov 2014)

King&#x27;s Cross station by Tom Cash, on Flickr


----------



## paul04 (4 Nov 2014)

My 1st light trail today, well pleased on how it turned out, took quite a few pictures, here is one of many I took.





And with a little adjustment in lightroom, I made it black and white, which I think is just as good.


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2014)

Very nice - must be a good lens to pick out those streetlamps...


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2014)

A Concorde exhaust


----------



## paul04 (4 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Very nice - must be a good lens to pick out those streetlamps...



Thank you 
I was using my new 50mm f1.8 prime lens, on my Nikon D3200, very happy with it.


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Nov 2014)

Good. I nearly bought the same spec for my Sony last month (was going for £110) - in the end I bought, er, cycling related stuff instead!

I have a couple of 50mm f1.7s from yesteryear I use occasionally on my compact camera, manual focus only but can be rewarding...


----------



## paul04 (5 Nov 2014)

A bit more editing from last nights photos of light trails, and you can just see the city lights of Manchester in the distance.


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Nov 2014)




----------



## Nigelnaturist (5 Nov 2014)

Following up on a discussion on HDR imaging please tell me if you can tell which was created in photomatix, and which one from a single image in photoshop


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2014)

Photomatix on the right?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Photomatix on the right?


And there was me going for the opposite. But to be honest @Nigelnaturist it is really hard to tell, especially on a smartphone screen... Confined to lying down only at the moment. 

The chestnut bag has more umph, detail, contrast on the left one on this screen so I guess looks a touch more 'real' on the right.


----------



## Crackle (5 Nov 2014)

If it's tone mapped only, I'm guessing right. If it's HDR and tone map, I'm guessing left.


----------



## delb0y (6 Nov 2014)

A couple from last night's photographic class:


----------



## coffeejo (6 Nov 2014)

delb0y said:


> A couple from last night's photographic class:


Love the first one.


----------



## Crackle (6 Nov 2014)

Grand Canyon Ravens

A rainy day project of an old slide which had become faded and damaged and resisted all attempts at restoring, given a different treatment. No longer a photograph but the image I remember seeing, is still very much there.


----------



## paul04 (6 Nov 2014)

Had to wait about 20 minutes before I managed to get this sunset


----------



## Alex H (7 Nov 2014)

A Grand Day Out - sunny but cold, so the first stop is Masgot - _Village Sculpté_
















Having trouble uploading files, so part 2 later


----------



## Alex H (7 Nov 2014)

A Grand Day Out part 2 - the Wolves of Charbrières


----------



## paul04 (7 Nov 2014)

A black and white theme, clocks in the house.


----------



## F70100 (7 Nov 2014)

Had a little trip to the Lakes:


----------



## Billy Wizz (7 Nov 2014)

Roll on summer hols..


----------



## Crackle (7 Nov 2014)

F70100 said:


> Had a little trip to the Lakes:
> 
> View attachment 61125
> 
> ...


That last one is wonderful.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Nov 2014)

Ok then guys and gals, I know this is a show off your pictures rather than a tech section but Mr Postie has just shoved an Eye-Fi card through my letterbox. Do I just put it in the camera and fire away or do I need to format it in the PC first?


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2014)

Straight in the camera I would have said, can't do any harm.


----------



## Alex H (9 Nov 2014)

Berlin Wall from the west 1982


----------



## paul04 (9 Nov 2014)

The moon last night.


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Nov 2014)




----------



## Crackle (10 Nov 2014)

Red sky in the morning

Cocklers vans all lined up waiting for them to come back, which they were as I took the photo.


----------



## User33236 (10 Nov 2014)

Result of two images taken with the intent of creating this:-


----------



## AndyRM (10 Nov 2014)

User33236 said:


> Result of two images taken with the intent of creating this:-
> 
> View attachment 61386



I like that a lot. This isn't intended as a dig, just idle curiosity, but is there a particular reason she's topless?


----------



## User33236 (10 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I like that a lot. This isn't intended as a dig, just idle curiosity, but is there a particular reason she's topless?



She isn't topless :-) The top of her strapless top is _just_ out of shot. It had bright red in it that drew the eye away from the main focus of the image. I also took out three rings in PS as they were a tad distracting.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Nov 2014)

User33236 said:


> She isn't topless :-) The top of her strapless top is _just_ out of shot. It had bright red in it that drew the eye away from the main focus of the image. I also took out three rings in PS as they were a tad distracting.



Makes sense! I like it even more on a proper monitor. Very clean and peaceful.


----------



## User33236 (11 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Makes sense! I like it even more on a proper monitor. Very clean and peaceful.


Thanks. 

I have another version in which i have taken a third photo of a skull and placed it is the iPad screen whilst keeping her hair and eye in place. Not quite so peaceful lol.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Nov 2014)

A couple of photos taken on my phone while on my morning walk.


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> A couple of photos taken on my phone while on my morning walk.


Are you actually going to use that camera you bought!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Are you actually going to use that camera you bought!



I cant take it on my morning walks with me because at the moment it just chucks it down and I dont want to ruin it and I have my phone on me anyway logging my walk. 

Once I can afford it I will get a 200mm lens for it and take some moon shots but I dont think it will get much use until the weather gets a bit better.


----------



## betty swollocks (14 Nov 2014)




----------



## betty swollocks (14 Nov 2014)




----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 61640



Wow. Peter Beste would be envious!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Nov 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 61640


In a strange way it reminds me of this one is took in Hungary whilst on tour...


----------



## theloafer (14 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Ok then guys and gals, I know this is a show off your pictures rather than a tech section but Mr Postie has just shoved an Eye-Fi card through my letterbox. Do I just put it in the camera and fire away or do I need to format it in the PC first?



@Smokin Joe might help you .. http://www.eyefi.com/


----------



## betty swollocks (14 Nov 2014)

Same trees this afternoon:-


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Nov 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 61640


I like this - a lot


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 61646
> Same trees this afternoon:-



Nice composition, but not as atmospheric IMO.

ETA that's daft, of course it has atmosphere, just a completely different one and I preferred the first.


----------



## betty swollocks (14 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Nice composition, but not as atmospheric IMO.
> 
> ETA that's daft, of course it has atmosphere, just a completely different one and I preferred the first.


How about this one then? Again, from this afternoon.....


----------



## AndyRM (14 Nov 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> How about this one then? Again, from this afternoon.....
> View attachment 61658



I like that too, just prefer the stark 'black metal' look, hence my Peter Beste comment earlier. Look up his True Norwegian Black Metal book if that makes no sense.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Nov 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> How about this one then? Again, from this afternoon.....
> View attachment 61658


I want to crop it to the tree trunks in the foreground, the puddle and the reflection.


----------



## betty swollocks (14 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I want to crop it to the tree trunks in the foreground, the puddle and the reflection.


Like this?


----------



## coffeejo (14 Nov 2014)

betty swollocks said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 61662


I meant a much closer crop of the puddle though I was probably wrong and it doesn't need the trees as the puddle is so vivid.


----------



## betty swollocks (14 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> I meant a much closer crop of the puddle though I was probably wrong and it doesn't need the trees as the puddle is so vivid.


I took a pic of the puddle - so no crop necessary:-


----------



## betty swollocks (14 Nov 2014)

Here's pic of the trees from another angle with some mountain bikers going through:-


----------



## paul04 (16 Nov 2014)

Taken last week on the way home from work


----------



## paul04 (16 Nov 2014)

Black and white. pleased with this picture, as it was only taken with a simple point and shoot camera


----------



## Mrs M (16 Nov 2014)

The mean machine in her "winter clobber" lol, bring it on ( but not too much!)


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2014)

Church interior, from my own parish, where I was photographing stained glass the other day. Rare to see it with all the lights off.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Nov 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Church interior, from my own parish, where I was photographing stained glass the other day. Rare to see it with all the lights off.


Sadly the link to the picture is not working


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2014)

That may fix it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2014)

Also, I'll leave a link to the website when they get it going, so you can see the stained glass teaching windows. Very striking.


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2014)




----------



## TVC (17 Nov 2014)

If we are back on gulls.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Nov 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If we are back on gulls.
> 
> View attachment 61929



Aw, it's walking along the line, cute!


----------



## TVC (17 Nov 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Aw, it's walking along the line, cute!


It was, and so intent on sticking to the line too, it was a gull on a mission.


----------



## Crackle (17 Nov 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If we are back on gulls.
> 
> View attachment 61929


Had you pulled it over for a sobriety test: Suspicion of attempting to steal chips in flight whilst pissed?


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Nov 2014)

My first humble effort with a bridge camera on auto. A hazy day in Milford Haven. 

Any tips?


----------



## Crackle (18 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> My first humble effort with a bridge camera on auto. A hazy day in Milford Haven.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> View attachment 62076


I think I'd have moved the land and boat higher or lower in the picture rather than central. Just crop it and see what you think.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I think I'd have moved the land and boat higher or lower in the picture rather than central. Just crop it and see what you think.


Cheers.

I'm new to serious photography (If you call that effort serious) so prepare for plenty of dumbass questions).


----------



## Crackle (18 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I'm new to serious photography (If you call that effort serious) so prepare for plenty of dumbass questions).


Often, if you split your view into thirds, horizontal and vertical and put your main subject, or the focal point of the picture, on one of those thirds, the composition looks better. Not always but it's a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I think I'd have moved the land and boat higher or lower in the picture rather than central. Just crop it and see what you think.


Just scrolling it up and down the screen I see where you're coming from, thanks Crackle, that's something useful to take on board.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2014)

maybe cut off the oil tank on the right side, atop the hill, a little less foreground, and a little more contrast. Gettin the prow of the ship, and a little area forward, may be a good thing to try for, but circumstances don't always lend themselves to such things. In all, I think it is a fine picture, just a little nuance here and there may help a bit.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2014)

a view of the sunrise taken outside my workplace this morning on my phone


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2014)

Dee estuary

I'd gone to photograph something else but as I was standing there, the cloud began to break and the sun come through


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Nov 2014)

I'm gonna take a picture of a very * funny *bike sometime soon!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Nov 2014)

As promised: "A *Funny *Bike."


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (20 Nov 2014)

Apologies to all you gents and lasses, meant to post the above in the cycle photo challenge thread but somehow posted in here instead!

Oh what a fool I am!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Apologies to all you gents and lasses, meant to post the above in the cycle photo challenge thread but somehow posted in here instead!
> 
> Oh what a fool I am!


Makes much more sense now. You could have just reported your own post and asked us mods to move it you know


----------



## Glow worm (20 Nov 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> As promised: "A *Funny *Bike."
> 
> View attachment 62192



Chain's slack.

Seriously though, what on earth is going on there?!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Nov 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Chain's slack.
> 
> Seriously though, what on earth is going on there?!


Start reading from the appropriate photo. www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/page-267


----------



## Glow worm (20 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Start reading from the appropriate photo. www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/page-267



Aha- thanks. I'm a little slow but I get there in the end!


----------



## Paul139 (20 Nov 2014)

Out for a ride today and the Sky looked a bit threatening


----------



## paul04 (21 Nov 2014)

Autumn leaves.


----------



## delb0y (21 Nov 2014)

Been doing various long exposures recently:


----------



## david k (23 Nov 2014)

Photos from today's ride


----------



## paul04 (23 Nov 2014)

Anyone for cake,


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Nov 2014)

paul04 said:


> Anyone for cake,


Top one please,, in the dairy free option


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2014)

We're recreating dinosaur landscapes for homework.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Nov 2014)

@threebikesmcginty 
What gearing would you need to get up those killer mountains?


----------



## Crackle (23 Nov 2014)

Here's a question for you flickr users.

What's the etiquette? I follow people I sorta know, like people on here. I follow a few local photographers and then I follow people who inspire me and whose stuff is something I can't do but would like to. If I fave something I leave a comment, if someone follows me, I checkout their stream and fave or comment and follow if it hits the follow criteria mentioned. Same if someone faves one of mine, I at least comment on a photograph or two. What do you do with the ones who are plainly garnering faves by faving and following everyone. Personally i ignore them and if they've faved something of mine I might temporarily block them to remove it. What do others do?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Here's a question for you flickr users.
> 
> What's the etiquette? I follow people I sorta know, like people on here. I follow a few local photographers and then I follow people who inspire me and whose stuff is something I can't do but would like to. If I fave something I leave a comment, if someone follows me, I checkout their stream and fave or comment and follow if it hits the follow criteria mentioned. Same if someone faves one of mine, I at least comment on a photograph or two. *What do you do with the ones who are plainly garnering faves by faving and following everyone. Personally i ignore them and if they've faved something of mine I might temporarily block them to remove it. What do others do*?


If I like their photos, I follow them. Otherwise take no action. Not that I've visited the site for ages.


----------



## Crackle (24 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> If I like their photos, I follow them. Otherwise take no action. Not that I've visited the site for ages.


I'm probably over thinking it. It just seems meaningless to randomly fave stuff but ultimately I guess it's a social network based on photography.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Nov 2014)

Great sky this morning.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Nov 2014)

Not to mention this afternoon...





(Blame the phone-cam and my cold hands for the dodgy quality - in real life the colours were stunning.)


----------



## coffeejo (24 Nov 2014)

swee'pea99 said:


> Not to mention this afternoon...
> View attachment 62501
> 
> 
> (Blame the phone-cam and my cold hands for the dodgy quality - in real life the colours were stunning.)


It was gorgeous here too though I didn't have any of my cameras with me. Dog enjoyed the smells on the walk; I enjoyed the sights.


----------



## betty swollocks (24 Nov 2014)




----------



## betty swollocks (24 Nov 2014)




----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Nov 2014)

Pembrokeshire in the autumn sunshine, just before the camera's batteries died



-


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Nov 2014)

Right, is this acceptable or friggin' awful? Taken on auto, I'll have to learn how to fiddle with the controls.






Now I've posted it, I wish I'd cropped some of the bottom off


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Nov 2014)

Like this -


----------



## Beebo (25 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Like this -
> 
> View attachment 62572


Much better


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Like this -
> 
> View attachment 62572


Nice sunset and a much better crop.


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2014)

Don't often deploy the macro lens.

Last of the berries on the bush outside. If anyone knows what this bush is I'd be most grateful. Those berries are about 6mm wide.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Don't often deploy the macro lens.
> 
> Last of the berries on the bush outside. If anyone knows what this bush is I'd be most grateful. Those berries are about 6mm wide.


Would need to see more of the bush and the leaves...please


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Nov 2014)

Newgale, Pembrokeshire -


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Would need to see more of the bush and the leaves...please


Don't know if a phone pic is good enough but I took a quick shot on my way out.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2014)

Some pics a friend in Japan sent to me this morning of the Komyou-Ji Temple in Kyoto


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Some pics a friend in Japan sent to me this morning of the Komyou-Ji Temple in Kyoto
> 
> View attachment 62677
> View attachment 62678
> ...


I like that kind of, impressionistic, style. it's actually hard to do it well.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Don't know if a phone pic is good enough but I took a quick shot on my way out.


Possibly Cotoneaster horizontalis
Do the leaves then red and leave just the berries behind? 
A better link. 
Www.en.hortipedia.com/wiki/Cotoneaster_horizontalis


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Possibly Cotoneaster horizontalis
> Do the leaves then red and leave just the berries behind?
> A better link.
> Www.en.hortipedia.com/wiki/Cotoneaster_horizontalis


I think you're right. It's old and has been trained up the fence but the description fits.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> I think you're right. It's old and has been trained up the fence but the description fits.


My grannie used to have one that was around 6 foot high also trained up the wall of the garage.


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My grannie used to have one that was around 6 foot high also trained up the wall of the garage.


Ahh. It definitely is one. I Googled some images of the leaves in close up.

Well done, good spot, unfortunately the birds don't visit it much, like the literature says they do.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Ahh. It definitely is one. I Googled some images of the leaves in close up.
> 
> Well done, good spot, unfortunately the birds don't visit it much, like the literature says they do.


If they run out of food in a bad winter they will do, but if there are plenty of people feeding them locally then they won't unless it is a harsh winter.


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2014)

West Kirby marine lake on a misty day


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2014)

Awesome pic @Crackle .. love it!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> West Kirby marine lake on a misty day


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


>


About 6ft; deep for a rabbit though.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> About 6ft; deep for a rabbit though.



You should get that printed onto a canvas it would look good on the wall, your picture I mean not the rabbit.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> West Kirby marine lake on a misty day


I had a little play on my tablet.. You could even take more off the top and bottom. Taking it more panoramic.


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I had a little play on my tablet..
> View attachment 62723


Yeah I thought about that crop, I think because it's essentially so simple, you could crop it several ways and it would work, so in the end I couldn't decide and left it full frame but yeah that works.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yeah I thought about that crop, I think because it's essentially so simple, you could crop it several ways and it would work, so in the end I couldn't decide and left it full frame but yeah that works.


I've did so something similar with one i took in Finland which although was full colour, came out the same way.

This one. I edited it to make it lighter and cropped it slightly differently and had it printed onto canvas to cover some hole in a wall in our sitting room.


----------



## paul04 (29 Nov 2014)

A little bit of selective colour.


----------



## delb0y (29 Nov 2014)

For some reason I've not been getting alerts about new posts to this thread - so I've missed some recent additions. Some cool photos folks!

Here's a series from this morning entitled "Misty Morning at the Docks" all taken on the Panasonic G3 which remains the most easily carried of my cameras when I'm on the bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Nov 2014)

delb0y said:


> For some reason I've not been getting alerts about new posts to this thread - so I've missed some recent additions. Some cool photos folks!
> 
> Here's a series from this morning entitled "Misty Morning at the Docks" all taken on the Panasonic G3 which remains the most easily carried of my cameras when I'm on the bike.


Love them, very atmospheric.


----------



## Crackle (30 Nov 2014)

delb0y said:


> For some reason I've not been getting alerts about new posts to this thread - so I've missed some recent additions. Some cool photos folks!
> 
> Here's a series from this morning entitled "Misty Morning at the Docks" all taken on the Panasonic G3 which remains the most easily carried of my cameras when I'm on the bike.


I really like them too. Bottom one is my favourite but that 2nd one could be but I think it would be better cropped to just the top, imho. It's reminiscent of a style I've seen but can't recall just now.


----------



## paul04 (30 Nov 2014)

Sunset tonight.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (2 Dec 2014)

Another one of my birds that visit the tree outside my kitchen window


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Don't know if a phone pic is good enough but I took a quick shot on my way out.




Definitely NOT horizontalis. This has Rounder, deeper green glossy leaves, herringbone branch structure.
Looks more like C. lactaeus.


----------



## Crackle (2 Dec 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Definitely NOT horizontalis. This has Rounder, deeper green glossy leaves, herringbone branch structure.
> Looks more like C. lactaeus.


Hmmm, it's not that one either, the leaves are too small on mine. But, the birds don't eat the berries. That I've seen.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Hmmm, it's not that one either, the leaves are too small on mine. But, the birds don't eat the berries. That I've seen.




It's funny how we loose knowledge. 20 years ago when I worked in a large, high quality garden centre in Devon I knew thousands of plants, and I can see yours now in my minds eye. I'm getting old!


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Hmmm, it's not that one either, the leaves are too small on mine. But, the birds don't eat the berries. That I've seen.




Cotoneaster
Franchettii?


----------



## Crackle (2 Dec 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Cotoneaster
> Franchettii?


Could be: I'll take a close look at the leaves again in daylight.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (3 Dec 2014)

Nice bright sun this morning.


----------



## betty swollocks (3 Dec 2014)




----------



## paul04 (3 Dec 2014)

Will call this one "time and patience"


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Dec 2014)

paul04 said:


> Will call this one "time and patience"
> 
> View attachment 63206


Aaa-aaa-aaa-Choooo!!!!!

Sorry mate


----------



## Crackle (3 Dec 2014)

paul04 said:


> Will call this one "time and patience"
> 
> View attachment 63206


It's years since I've made one of them. Well done.


----------



## paul04 (5 Dec 2014)

Riding my bike home today, and the rain started, so I thought I would take a short cut along the canal path, half way around and spotted this rainbow (taken with a point and shoot camera)


----------



## Peteaud (5 Dec 2014)




----------



## jhawk (5 Dec 2014)

This was taken with my phone camera. This is my view each morning on a beautiful day! It was -12 outside this morning, glorious day nonetheless. It's even nicer in winter when the snow dots the trees and hills and the river freezes.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Dec 2014)

Miscanthus sinensis zebrinus


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Dec 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Miscanthus sinensis zebrinus
> 
> View attachment 73577
> View attachment 73578
> View attachment 73579


I really like the middle one


----------



## coffeejo (6 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I really like the middle one


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## IDMark2 (6 Dec 2014)

Is that Axmouth @Peteaud?

I had one or two pictures from there one morning, daughter was doing some exams at Colyton school one morning so nipped down to the front there while I was waiting...


----------



## Windassisted (6 Dec 2014)

Sometimes natures directs your mind towards the prospects of futurity


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Dec 2014)

Nice write up in the paper today about Father Francis Browne. His 42000 photo collection, taken up to his death in 1960, has been whittled down to 200 for a book. They describe him as the father of photojournalism, true or not and he certainly predates HCB et al by quite some time, it's still a fascinating set of photographs - a good one to add to your prezzie list folks.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...ncis-Browne-photojournalism-photographer.html


----------



## paul04 (6 Dec 2014)

This one was taken by my son the other day,


----------



## Peteaud (6 Dec 2014)

IanDuke said:


> Is that Axmouth @Peteaud?
> 
> I had one or two pictures from there one morning, daughter was doing some exams at Colyton school one morning so nipped down to the front there while I was waiting...
> View attachment 73582




Sidmouth, at the far end.


----------



## Peteaud (6 Dec 2014)

Today myself and Mrs Aud did the 1st of our little book of shortish exmoor walks.

We walked from Porlock Weir to Culbone church (England most remote & smallest church)

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Peteaud (6 Dec 2014)

My Fave from today.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Dec 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Today myself and Mrs Aud did the 1st of our little book of shortish exmoor walks.
> 
> We walked from Porlock Weir to Culbone church (England most remote & smallest church)
> 
> Here are a few pics.


Lovely pics, tvm ( ta very much)


----------



## IDMark2 (6 Dec 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Sidmouth, at the far end.


I thought that it was at first but didn't see the marker post...different angle. Looks like you had a good dry walk today though..lovely but brrrrr...



..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Dec 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Today myself and Mrs Aud did the 1st of our little book of shortish exmoor walks.
> 
> We walked from Porlock Weir to Culbone church (England most remote & smallest church)
> 
> Here are a few pics.


I realise I have been there! Many moons ago. 

You took plenty of pictures as well going by those file number increaes!


----------



## Peteaud (7 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I realise I have been there! Many moons ago.
> 
> You took plenty of pictures as well going by those file number increaes!



Yes i did take a few .

All i need to do is find a good carry bag for the camera and a long range lense, and then a better jacket to wear and then, oh hang on ££££££££


----------



## delb0y (7 Dec 2014)

Wanted to get out and about today but weather and shopping and dog walking all conspired against me. So it was a quick indoor effort:


----------



## paul04 (7 Dec 2014)

delb0y said:


> Wanted to get out and about today but weather and shopping and dog walking all conspired against me. So it was a quick indoor effort:



Like this, very nice picture


----------



## paul04 (7 Dec 2014)

delb0y said:


> Wanted to get out and about today but weather and shopping and dog walking all conspired against me. So it was a quick indoor effort:



And this was my view out of the window.


----------



## Glow worm (7 Dec 2014)

Went to see the Christmas lights on Friday night in the gardens of a National Trust place nearby called Anglesey Abbey. Great fun on a frosty, still, moonlit night. The silver birches were my favourite - apart from the mulled wine of course.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Dec 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Went to see the Christmas lights on Friday night in the gardens of a National Trust place nearby called Anglesey Abbey. Great fun on a frosty, still, moonlit night. The silver birches were my favourite - apart from the mulled wine of course.
> 
> View attachment 73761
> 
> ...




How much did you pay for your 3 minutes of access?
Can you tell I don't approve?


----------



## Glow worm (7 Dec 2014)

Mrs G paid! 
It was her forfeit for not cycling there!


----------



## paul04 (8 Dec 2014)

Black and white.


----------



## the_mikey (8 Dec 2014)

Light pollution in Leeds...


----------



## Globalti (8 Dec 2014)

I took this shot of the river Congo from my hotel window with a Galaxy S4. In the distance you can see the first of the Stanley Rapids, which stretch from Kinshasa for 350 kms to the Atlantic. There are a few more photos from the DRC on my post in Members' Travelogues.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Dec 2014)

Be nice to learn what kit people are using to take their photos. The ones I posted were shot on a Pentax X5 bridge camera, it does everything I want but it's being joined by a Nikon D3200 DSLR tomorrow as the Pentax uses AA batteries and it consumes them at an incredible rate. A 32Gb SD card will give around 30 mins filming in movie mode but the batteries are only good for half that.

Apparently a known issue with them.


----------



## delb0y (9 Dec 2014)

Most of mine are taking on a Panasonic Lumix G3, Smokin Joe. I've also got a borrowed Nikon D5100 which I recently bought a 35mm prime lens for. It takes lovely shots and I must use it more - but it's just slightly too big and chunky to take out on ad-hoc trips that might result in a photo (which are when most of my photos are taken) rather than dedicated photo trips (which are very rare). Hence the G3 gets used the most. I've also just bought a Fuji X-Pro and 18mm on the 'Bay. I've been looking for something that is kind of in-between the G3 and the D5100 - with the good features (or rather the features I like) of both. I've yet to use it much so can't say whether it's going to become a contender or not.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Dec 2014)

I'm getting this -

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camera...i-telephoto-zoom-lens-22103762-pdt.html#cat-0

But I'm seriously thinking of spending a bit more to get the extra lens -

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camera...-200-mm-telephoto-zoom-lens-21324868-pdt.html


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2014)

My kit is an ageing, in digital terms, Pentax *istD 6.2Mp camera, dating from 2007 and in that time I've taken only 2800 shots and hardly used it until recently. I know it's limitations, so low light photography, forget it, anything above 400iso is grainier than a grainy thing on grainy day. it's also quite noisy in the luminance channel on landscapes, so good light and a correct exposure is essential. I'd like to upgrade it but I can't really justify it. maybe a 2nd hand K7 or K5 after Xmas. I've got a few reasonable lenses and one very good 100mm Macro which cost over 200 2nd hand and came from Australia, still cheap in quality lens terms. I might add a 50mm prime soon and would like a good wide angle but should really upgrade the camera first. If i had one piece of advice @Smokin Joe it would be to buy the body and one good lens with it and not buy the kit zooms. Do your research first. Or buy it with the kit lens and then flog it on ebay.

Software wise the best thing I've got recently was Adobe Lightroom, way better than ACDsee and compliments my now ageing copy of CS2. I also use HUgin which is a free panorama software. If you're sensing an ageing theme you may be right  I'd upgrade it all but it's a damn expensive hobby.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Dec 2014)

Thanks Cackle, I will stick to the basic kit in that case.


----------



## Crackle (9 Dec 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Thanks Cackle, I will stick to the basic kit in that case.


That 18-55 vr lens gets good reviews but the 80-200, not so much, so I'd save my pennies for a better 80-200

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/18-55mm-vr.htm


----------



## delb0y (9 Dec 2014)

It's very easy to get caught up in the world of thinking you 'need' the latest kit. A few hours on various internet forums will have you believing that any kit more than a year or two old just isn't good enough. Maybe if you're at the cutting edge of professional photography...but as a hobby, well, buy stuff if you want it and can afford it, but always ask if you really need it. My kit isn't as old as Crackle's, but the G3 and D5100 are both 2011 vintage, and I think the x-pro is 2012. All are way better than me (man, trust me you get crucified for saying that on guitar sites!)... what I mean by that is that when I had a Fuji Bridge camera last year I kept hitting its limitations. That hasn't happened to me on any of these cameras yet and probably never will. There are a few nice lenses out there I hanker after, though :-) and I do hope to get a copy of Lightroom one of these days. I also fancy a really small camera that is truly pocketable. I think if I had one of those... see there I go!


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Dec 2014)

Went into Currys and decided on a Cannon EOS 1200D instead. Bought it on the basis that should I decide to get a longer lens they seem to be cheaper going by what I've seen.

Whatever it's like it will be capable of far better pictures than I can take, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Dec 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Be nice to learn what kit people are using to take their photos...



I had Olympus kit with a couple of zooms and primes but it got a bit of a faff for my limited ability so I flogged it all and bought a Fuji X20, it has its limitations but for an all in one camera it works well for me, and it's a got an optical view finder too, which is nice!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Dec 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Went into Currys and decided on a Cannon EOS 1200D instead. Bought it on the basis that should I decide to get a longer lens they seem to be cheaper going by what I've seen.
> 
> Whatever it's like it will be capable of far better pictures than I can take, so I'm happy with it.


The kit lenses on the Canon will be fine for learning on and getting used to the slr for a while. I took plenty of decent pictures on mine when I bought the EOS 350D many moons ago. Take your time and learn to use the camera. Yell if you need help, I know canons inside out having only ever used them.


----------



## paul04 (9 Dec 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> Be nice to learn what kit people are using to take their photos.



I have a Nikon D3200, with a 18-55 mm lens, 70-300mm lens and a 50mm f 1.8 lens
Nikon coolpix s3100 point and shoot
Canon A2500 point and shoot


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Dec 2014)

ive a sony dslt, the a58, with the standard lens and also an 85mm f2.8 and a 50mm f1.8 lens. also got a sigma 70-210 and a minolta 35-70 from yesteryear that work on this cam.

but, the one i mostly use is my little nex 5n for which i have a multitude of lenses ancient and modern. very satisfying and capable of great pictures.

would both be useless without me behind the controls, though ;-)


----------



## Crackle (10 Dec 2014)

High tide and high winds equal, kite surfers. So I harnessed up the dog and headed out.

It's on occasions like this you begin to use the features that SLR's have. Shift the focus point onto the kite surfer, turned on continuous focus and switched to burst rate and added some exposure compensation and then just concentrated on keeping the surfer in frame and pressing the button and hoped I'd get some in focus before my hands froze.


----------



## delb0y (12 Dec 2014)

Another one from the G3. Taken back in August but I've only just got round to reviewing/uploading it:


----------



## paul04 (14 Dec 2014)

took this picture last week,


----------



## Peteaud (14 Dec 2014)

Taken yesterday in The New Forest.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Dec 2014)

Taken about 100yds from where @Crackle took his kite surfing picture I reckon...


----------



## Crackle (14 Dec 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 74358
> 
> 
> Taken about 100yds from where @Crackle took his kite surfing picture I reckon...


Really. I don't think I've ever seen a starfish on the beach there.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Dec 2014)

Crackle said:


> Really. I don't think I've ever seen a starfish on the beach there.




Yes, copa cabana beach.... Or more likely New Brighton. Loads of them. Or were you further round?


----------



## paul04 (14 Dec 2014)

Tea lights.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2014)

paul04 said:


> Tea lights.
> View attachment 74408


I really like the fact that you have even managed to capture the grain in the wood on either side of the tea light as well. Nicely done.


----------



## betty swollocks (15 Dec 2014)

Orange morning commute.........


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Dec 2014)

Mrs Dave had business in that London, I was there to hold the bags, but I escaped...


----------



## delb0y (16 Dec 2014)

A black and white photograph...


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Dec 2014)

I came late to this thread, but i'm lovin' it. Some seriously good quality pictures on display, well done all.


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Mrs Dave had business in that London, I was there to hold the bags, but I escaped...
> 
> View attachment 74495
> View attachment 74496


Fantastic colouring in these pictures, how long were the exposures?


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Dec 2014)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Fantastic colouring in these pictures, how long were the exposures?





30 seconds at F8


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Dec 2014)

I like the lights on the cranes in this one...


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Dec 2014)

A December morning over Fishguard Bay (Taken on a Sony Cybershot).


----------



## delb0y (17 Dec 2014)

One from the phone:


----------



## jhawk (17 Dec 2014)

This one taken from my phone. I was waiting for the zombies to roll in... I've got two sacrificial protective pets that I would throw to wolves let protect me.


----------



## jhawk (17 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3429353, member: 9609"]What are you going on about ???

btw - I love the picture on the opening page of your web site where you are cycling between the rocks on the beach - i love places like that[/QUOTE]

Was referencing the film 'The Fog' - then a poor attempt at humour followed.

Thanks! That was from my first trip out. It was a gorgeous day and I thoroughly enjoyed it!  I decided to take the back roads, and was glad I did!


----------



## paul04 (19 Dec 2014)

I was trying to see how close I could get with the 18-55mm kit lens. (and a bit of selective colour in the second picture)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Dec 2014)

My first attempt at photographing the International Space Station as it passed this evening, it took me so long to remember how to use the timer to hold the shutter open that I forgot to set up the other settings  so its not very good but at least I got it.


----------



## paul04 (20 Dec 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> My first attempt at photographing the International Space Station as it passed this evening, it took me so long to remember how to use the timer to hold the shutter open that I forgot to set up the other settings  so its not very good but at least I got it.



This one I got a few months ago, just going into the clouds


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Dec 2014)




----------



## Alex H (20 Dec 2014)

These two musicians have been playing outside Adam's House (Angers, Maine-et-Loire) for the last 500 years


----------



## delb0y (20 Dec 2014)

Building Site:


----------



## Peteaud (21 Dec 2014)

Low tide at The Cobb, Lyme Regis.

Taken with my new Tamron lense (attached to my Nikon)


----------



## paul04 (21 Dec 2014)

I thought I would try something a little different today, take a picture of the Christmas tree out of focus. quite like how it turned out


----------



## paul04 (23 Dec 2014)

Well after weeks of shopping, going around the shops, its time to put my feet up, and relax, just some of the presents near the tree.


----------



## paul04 (24 Dec 2014)

Dripping tap


----------



## coffeejo (24 Dec 2014)

paul04 said:


> Dripping tap
> 
> View attachment 75056


Could be my screen but that's too dark for my tastes. Do like it in black and white though. It lends itself to the simplicity of the "scene".


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Dec 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Could be my screen but that's too dark for my tastes. Do like it in black and white though. It lends itself to the simplicity of the "scene".


Very dark on mine and hard to make anything out either, plus I don't like the top of the tap being cut off but that is just me.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Very dark on mine and hard to make anything out either, plus I don't like the top of the tap being cut off but that is just me.


Scroll so the top of the photo is framed by the top of the browser and it transforms it. Would look great with a black/dark grey border.


----------



## paul04 (24 Dec 2014)

On my screen it looks fine, but just looked at the picture on my mobile phone and yes it is dark, I will have look on the monitor for a screen calibration, will post back with a edited addition.


----------



## paul04 (24 Dec 2014)

With a reset of the monitor, and a edited in lightroom, I think this is better


----------



## paul04 (24 Dec 2014)

Spotted this heron today in the local park.


----------



## delb0y (27 Dec 2014)

Had a copy of Lightroom for Xmas...


----------



## delb0y (28 Dec 2014)

This morning's Lightroom's practice. This time on a photo from the other end of the very same canal:


----------



## F70100 (28 Dec 2014)

@delb0y It doesn't look like you need any help but there's some useful lightroom stuff here


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2014)

A couple from the Kew Gardens Christmas......


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2014)

delb0y said:


> This morning's Lightroom's practice. This time on a photo from the other end of the very same canal:



You won't regret the Lightroom purchase. I've used quite a few bits of software now and Lightroom is far and away the best so far. It's worth taking the time to learn to use it. Compared to my old copy of CS2, it's raw converter (the basics bit) is so much better and it's sharpening is so much more controllable (press the alt key as you slide the sharpening sliders. I use CS2 less and less now, only for layers, cloning and resizing do I find it better and some b&w work but Lightroom is quicker. The other thing is that with lightroom you can quickly copy your adjustment settings and apply them to all other photos in a set. You can also see the effect of the changes you make by rolling over the history section on the left. Lens profile, chromatic aberration, noise reduction, all superb tools and I'm only about 50% through what it can do.


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2014)

Winter Running





All adjustments in Lightroom, original attached below for comparison.


----------



## delb0y (29 Dec 2014)

Might have said this before. but Xmas break homework for the photography class was to try a few shots using the square format. I took these two this morning on a very frosty Gloucester canal. The first one was way over-exposed but my new favourite software was able to get something usable out of it. The second was the opposite. My fault for having a go with the borrowed Nikon that I'm wholly unfamiliar with (still)


----------



## paul04 (29 Dec 2014)

A bit of fog in the local park this morning.


----------



## Crackle (29 Dec 2014)

Straws


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Dec 2014)

All dairy free. Ice cream, cream and better still chocolate cake... Plus raspberries.

Not the best photo in the world but it tasted excellent.


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Dec 2014)




----------



## F70100 (30 Dec 2014)




----------



## paul04 (30 Dec 2014)

F70100 said:


> View attachment 75611



Very nice photo


----------



## F70100 (30 Dec 2014)

paul04 said:


> Very nice photo



Very kind, thank you.

I should have been there yesterday though, the light was much better when I was driving past but I didn't have my kit with me. Schoolboy error!

Amazing what a bit of Lightroom magic will do:


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2014)

Taken by Mrs Dave.


----------



## F70100 (31 Dec 2014)

Better light this evening:


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jan 2015)

I don't think I took any photos in December and still haven't processed November's. 

Lightroom looks interesting - can't believe the difference between @Crackle's before and after jogging shots.


----------



## F70100 (1 Jan 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I don't think I took any photos in December and still haven't processed November's.
> 
> Lightroom looks interesting - can't believe the difference between @Crackle's before and after jogging shots.



If it's any consolation, I didn't ride my bike in December and having now got it clean and shiny again after its last outing, it may well be some time before I ride it again.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I don't think I took any photos in December and still haven't processed November's.
> 
> Lightroom looks interesting - can't believe the difference between @Crackle's before and after jogging shots.


Download it from Adobe. 30 day free trial, fully functional, just pop the serial number in if you buy it. Uninstall if you don't.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

Crackle said:


> Download it from Adobe. 30 day free trial, fully functional, just pop the serial number in if you buy it. Uninstall if you don't.



There is also a Photographers subscription option with Lightroom & Photoshop for a small monthly fee.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> There is also a Photographers subscription option with Lightroom & Photoshop for a small monthly fee.


Yes, 8 or 9 quid isn't it. I think that's a good deal but it depends if you wnt to use Photoshop, not everyone does.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

Crackle said:


> Yes, 8 or 9 quid isn't it. I think that's a good deal but it depends if you wnt to use Photoshop, not everyone does.



I got it when they had a special offer and pay £6 a month which is a great price, I find I use photoshop to tidy up the photos after I have processed them in lightroom.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Jan 2015)

Crackle said:


> Download it from Adobe. 30 day free trial, fully functional, just pop the serial number in if you buy it. Uninstall if you don't.


Is it much better then Elements 13?


----------



## Crackle (1 Jan 2015)

Peteaud said:


> Is it much better then Elements 13?


It's different. I used to use Elements 5 and it's effectively a cut down Photoshop. Lightroom is both a database and an editor. It does the photo mgt and workflow better, it's very easy to organise your photos, which Elements doesn't do. It's one of those personal, do I need it questions. You could always try it and see.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Jan 2015)

Crackle said:


> It's different. I used to use Elements 5 and it's effectively a cut down Photoshop. Lightroom is both a database and an editor. It does the photo mgt and workflow better, it's very easy to organise your photos, which Elements doesn't do. It's one of those personal, do I need it questions. You could always try it and see.



Its downloading as i type.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Jan 2015)

Peteaud said:


> Is it much better then Elements 13?



Its aimed at Photographers and is great for sorting out your pictures I always run pictures through it now download it and try it.

I decided to get the Photographers subscription because I was using photoshop elements and you can do way more with photoshop but when they were selling it they wanted £600 + for it but now it is subscription only it is much more affordable.


----------



## F70100 (1 Jan 2015)

I started to try and write out the pros and cons of Lightroom but thought that someone else more learned than me must have done it before. They have, and it's here. 

If you already have Photoshop (or Elements), you will still find uses for it, particularly if you make composite images, birthday cards, web graphics etc. If you mostly just work on getting more out of single image files, then you might find that Photoshop doesn't get much use.


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2015)

After a play with LR

After and before


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jan 2015)

Same enhancements can be had with other software, of course, and the basic tuning-up which is as far as most people need to go, can be had for free either with stuff bundled with cameras, or Picasa, or Windows Live Photo etc etc. As with all software you get more out of it the more you learn to use it, I spend about 50 quid a year on imaging sofware upgrades but the ones I use most often (in fact, always) are the free ones.


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jan 2015)

This being the original of the one I'll link to in a mo. Adjustments (crop, colouring, tones and sharpening) were done on Photoshop Express on the iPad, cost somewhere in the region of £1.99 if I remember right.


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jan 2015)

http://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/image-jpg.75817/


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2015)

I am getting to quite like LR.

Watched a few tutorials on you tube and then messed about with another pic. Even with my ham fisted novice attempt it has done wonders for the pic below.


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jan 2015)

Amazing how it's made those spinning plates look like sunflowers


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jan 2015)

And this was done just now in < 5 minutes on MS Picture Manager, which is free...


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2015)

Is now off googling picture manager.........


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 Jan 2015)




----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jan 2015)

Ffoeg said:


>


I hope his nuts aren't too loose...


----------



## delb0y (2 Jan 2015)

Here's my effort at a before and after Lightroom pair:


----------



## Doseone (2 Jan 2015)

I haven't taken any pictures for a while - I go through phases, but I went for a walk in the Beacons between xmas and New Year and took a few of which this one is probably my favourite.


----------



## F70100 (3 Jan 2015)

A couple more:


----------



## LimeBurn (3 Jan 2015)

Had a couple of days in London over new year and took my new camera to give it a whirl - although I somehow only managed to take a 50mm lens and forgot everything else including my tripod so forgive the night shot as it was handheld. New years eve throughout the day was cold but lovely just wish I had the bike with me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jan 2015)

Why am I getting a Security Error massage when I try to post photos taken on my Cannon DSLR? Never happened with the bridge camera or the compact.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Why am I getting a Security Error massage when I try to post photos taken on my Cannon DSLR? Never happened with the bridge camera or the compact.


what file type are you trying to post up? .cr2 or .jpg?


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> what file type are you trying to post up? .cr2 or .jpg?


.jpg


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> .jpg


Straight off the camera or edited ?


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Straight off the camera or edited ?


Loaded straight off the camera.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Loaded straight off the camera.


Then the error is probably relating to the for size being too large. There is a 2mb Max f file size upload I believe. Try changing the setting to a very small JPEG file something like 1024x768 pixels on the camera and uploading that shot. I am guessing it will work. I suspect you are shooting on the largest file size it can do at the moment. Pm me if you need more help.... But the canon software that came with the camera will also allow you to reside the photos as well.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Then the error is probably relating to the for size being too large. There is a 2mb Max f file size upload I believe. Try changing the setting to a very small JPEG file something like 1024x768 pixels on the camera and uploading that shot. I am guessing it will work. I suspect you are shooting on the largest file size it can do at the moment. Pm me if you need more help.... But the canon software that came with the camera will also allow you to reside the photos as well.


Thanks Satnav, I'll try that.

This is a brand new PC and I haven't got round to loading the Cannon software yet. Next job.


----------



## paul04 (11 Jan 2015)

If I have a picture that's to big in file size, A quick way is to open it in paint, click resize, resize it to 50% and save in another location

(so you don't over write the original picture)


----------



## david k (11 Jan 2015)

Photos from last June, missing summer now, how many sleeps till summer?


----------



## RedRider (11 Jan 2015)

A couple from yesterday, the second with random filtering to make the rushes look fiery.


----------



## delb0y (16 Jan 2015)

A series of indoor shots from this week's class, on account of it's cold, dark, wet, and windy outside and we're all fair weather photographers!


----------



## F70100 (17 Jan 2015)

Had another trip to the Lakes:







I really am going to get on my bike soon, when it's a bit warmer, less windy, drier etc....


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Jan 2015)




----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2015)

A visit to Bradgate Park this morning. Some excellent pictures of the forna, most would benefit from some cropping and light adjustment as the sun was bright but very low. Here are a couple anyway.


----------



## paul04 (18 Jan 2015)

In the local park this morning, it had been snowing over night, and the early morning fog was still about, the sun was trying its best to shine through


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2015)




----------



## Peteaud (18 Jan 2015)

Todays walk went under the old Lyme Regis railway viaduct. Really want to get some good shots of this in the summer.


----------



## paul04 (19 Jan 2015)

In the local park, on a cold sunday morning.


----------



## thecube (19 Jan 2015)

Only a small version - but Bradgate Park in Leicestershire.


----------



## TVC (19 Jan 2015)

thecube said:


> Only a small version - but Bradgate Park in Leicestershire.


Strange, that's almost the exact spot I photographed the stag on Sunday morning.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (19 Jan 2015)

A couple taken with my phone on my walk today, the water was very still


----------



## delb0y (20 Jan 2015)

Little sparrow:


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jan 2015)

So this happened last night


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Well what do you expect if you persist in living in the frozen wastes of the north



Well we have to keep the rabble out somehow.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Well what do you expect if you persist in living in the frozen wastes of the north


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 77733



Blimey the yeti does exist


----------



## phil_hg_uk (23 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, and he's called Potsy


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 77733


Yet another really good landscape picture ruined by that old bloke standing in the way.


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, and he's called Potsy


Nope, Potsy's proportions are more Ewok than Yeti.


Afternoon Potsy by the way.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jan 2015)

delb0y said:


> Little sparrow:




Little chaffinch.....


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jan 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Little chaffinch.....


Little cutie


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Jan 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Little cutie




Me?

Thanks sweetie pie!
Xxx


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jan 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Me?
> 
> Thanks sweetie pie!
> Xxx


----------



## paul04 (31 Jan 2015)

The snow is melting.


----------



## delb0y (1 Feb 2015)

Two from the new Fuji 35mm lens. Not had chance to get out with this lens properly yet but I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Feb 2015)

this morning!

the robin kindly landed in the right place for me!


----------



## F70100 (4 Feb 2015)

Been on another Birmingham trip; not sure which of these is best. I think I prefer the lighting of the wider shot but the composition of the tighter one. It's a worry...


----------



## paul04 (4 Feb 2015)

The frozen canal today.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3517058, member: 9609"]following the fence on a perfect winters day



[/QUOTE]
Is this that field that had the wonderful light on it last summer with the fence posts off to the right?


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2015)

This a like button fest thread...superb pics.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3518202, member: 9609"]You will need to be a bit more specific than that - I can't think which picture - but I think probably not (don't go here often)

You would have loved it (not) It was horrific and would have tested your back out. 3 or 4 paces on the top then a foot would suddenly break through jolting the whole of my spine, I crawled some of if, and on the way back i slid down on my big fat belly LOL. Was quite worried how I would feel this morning but touch wood - still ok and pain free....
(and if anyone wonders what i am rambling on about - I used to have similar spinal problems that satnav has at the moment, (not that either of us have ever told anybody))[/QUOTE]
one of my faviourite activities is winter mountaineering... I don't know if they do spacers for crutches? but I still have the snow boots for my trekking poles... 

*Edit*: OK I have been back through the whole of this thread and can't find the one I am thinking of, 2 of yours came very close but... it is definitely in your style. the fence was off to the bottom right leading through the picture to the middle top left. the colours and landscape were yours in your style, but I distinctly remember a discussion about a bramble growth that had stopped you getting a better line on the fence in question because the placement of it was not 'prefect' if you get my drift. perhaps it was on the my picture today thread? not sure, but I do remember a number of crops being discussed and the area had the same rolling hilliness to it - sorry I am sad like this, details and light are my thing!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3518918, member: 9609"]Don't think that must have been mine, in fact almost certain.

Love the idea that I might have a "Style" a "photographic style" no less - I might start tell folk I am an artist - (i like seeing people laugh)[/QUOTE]
Most photographers have a style and I don't need to see your name to know it is one of yours!


----------



## delb0y (5 Feb 2015)

Went to see Jeffrey Foucault last night. Not really a 35mm lens moment, but it's all I had. So I upped the ISO and did a bit of cropping. First of these is the Infra-Red filter in Lightroom which gives it a nice arty look.


----------



## paul04 (6 Feb 2015)

The local canal.


----------



## Crackle (11 Feb 2015)

The hound, auditioning for a part in an Arthur Conan Doyle novel..


----------



## colly (14 Feb 2015)

Speaking of grandchildren, my two grand-daughters created these this morning:









Just thought I would share.


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2015)

Pretty cool, Colly.


----------



## colly (14 Feb 2015)

Crackle said:


> Pretty cool, Colly.



I thought so too (but I'm their grand-dad so I would think that) Even better given that they are 9 and 4.


----------



## paul04 (15 Feb 2015)

I was out for a little ride today down by the local canal path, which goes next to the Manchester Velodrome,

And spotted this.


----------



## Vertego (15 Feb 2015)

Millau viaduct, 2014.


----------



## paul04 (22 Feb 2015)

In the park.


----------



## betty swollocks (22 Feb 2015)




----------



## Vertego (22 Feb 2015)

Nice one Betty. Coincidentally saw my first (and only) crocus up in the garden today. Sure sign that spring is almost upon us?


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Feb 2015)

new bike, everybody needs one sometimes!



]


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Feb 2015)

Some i took of the garden a couple of week-ends ago


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Feb 2015)

And a couple more;


----------



## delb0y (4 Mar 2015)

Two disparate images, both taken today (or yesterday, if you're reading this tomorrow):


----------



## betty swollocks (9 Mar 2015)




----------



## delb0y (22 Mar 2015)

More mono:


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2015)

A little something from this morning taken with a GoPro clone. More to come when I get back home and edit the images.


----------



## F70100 (2 Apr 2015)

A couple more hot off the press:


----------



## F70100 (2 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3623606, member: 9609"]Just love the 'White cliffs of Dover' shot, one of these Iconic places that I must one day visit.

But is it the White cliffs of dover - I'm not quite understanding the position of the sun ?[/QUOTE]

'Twas sunset at Birling Gap in East Sussex. I believe the cliffs are known as the Seven Sisters. 

Here's the other one from the set:






Thanks for looking


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2015)

Across Derwent Water 4/3


----------



## delb0y (4 Apr 2015)

Two on the Fuji's from this weekend so far:


----------



## mybike (4 Apr 2015)

delb0y said:


> Two on the Fuji's from this weekend so far:




You're really inspiring me to do some monochrome!, perhaps something like this:


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2015)

Blue Pool Nr Wareham


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2015)

First one on the new, to me, K5. Popular posts for photographers these


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2015)

Yeah go on, I'll do a monochrome one - actually I shoot in B&W quite a lot but this one was originally in colour. I like it...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Apr 2015)




----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 85021



At a guess you've stitched 2 or more together?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Apr 2015)

mybike said:


> At a guess you've stitched 2 or more together?


no, its a single picture.


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2015)

Don't tell them your name Pike.....


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2015)

A couple of pics of a bench at Hengistbury Head and Christchurch Priory taken earlier today


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> no, its a single picture.



So which camera was that with?


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 85036
> 
> Don't tell them your name Pike.....


Where is there a statue of Mannering?


----------



## AndyRM (7 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Where is there a statue of Mannering?



It's in Thetford, you stupid boy!


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Where is there a statue of Mannering?




Thetford in Norfolk. It's where they filmed it. There is a museum and all.
I was there on Monday, the day after riding 100 miles as a friend had organised a walk. "It's 5k" she said...... Almost 11 miles! Oh how we laughed!


----------



## delb0y (7 Apr 2015)

Two more from the little Fuji x100s:


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2015)




----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2015)

delb0y said:


> Two more from the little Fuji x100s:



These Fuji 100 pictures have a very certain look about them. I looked through the Fuji group on Flickr and it's a definite Fuji 100 look.


----------



## delb0y (7 Apr 2015)

I still have my little Panasonic G3, and it still gets plenty of use, but a while back I bought a Fuji X-Pro off eBay and I just love that camera despite its shortcomings in some areas. It just makes me want to take photos and I love the handling and the look and the results - you're right, there is something about the Fuji output, even after a spot of PP. Then I'd read so much about the x100 series and though I couldn't run to the T the prices on the Fuji Recon site for the S were just too much too resist. It's just that tad smaller than the X-Pro so it fits in my pocket and consequently goes everywhere with me. Be no good for sport, or even anything that moves quick, and no good for wildlife, but for what I tend to take photos of the two Fuji's are great. One day I hope to get an X-T1.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Apr 2015)

mybike said:


> So which camera was that with?


I have a little compact... Cannon power shot g15. It is quite surrounding what it can do really, plus it was taken in raw, but very little editing, touch of brightness because fog always confuses the sensor and then convert to jpeg, nothing else needed.


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2015)

This way and hurry up!


----------



## betty swollocks (11 Apr 2015)




----------



## delb0y (11 Apr 2015)

The river at Tewkesbury. Not sure if this the Severn or the Avon - they're pretty close at Tewkesbury:


----------



## Paul139 (11 Apr 2015)

delb0y said:


> Two more from the little Fuji x100s:


Wow the tree shot looks almost 3D really nice.


----------



## Alex H (12 Apr 2015)




----------



## steveindenmark (12 Apr 2015)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 85407



Is that a crested woodcock?


----------



## Alex H (12 Apr 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Is that a crested woodcock?



Nope - it's a Hoopoe


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Apr 2015)

You are correct  But there is a similarity.

Where are you in France? The last Hoopoe I saw was on the Algarve.


----------



## Phyllosc (12 Apr 2015)

MARVELLOUS! 

A bit of a rarity here in Britain


----------



## Alex H (12 Apr 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> You are correct  But there is a similarity.
> 
> Where are you in France? The last Hoopoe I saw was on the Algarve.



In the middle - about 35km West of Limoges

What's a crested woodcock look like? Google Images comes up with some interesting photos


----------



## jhawk (16 Apr 2015)

These are a few that I've taken in the last couple of months.


----------



## HovR (16 Apr 2015)

delb0y said:


> The river at Tewkesbury. Not sure if this the Severn or the Avon - they're pretty close at Tewkesbury:



The Avon I believe. Nice shot!


----------



## delb0y (16 Apr 2015)

I'm trying to remember to take the X100s with me wherever I go. Here I was on my way to Costa Coffee:


----------



## jhawk (16 Apr 2015)

I am now seeing the benefits of a proper camera, rather than me with my phone's (HTC One S) HDR Camera app. Will be getting one of those when I can.


----------



## delb0y (16 Apr 2015)

jhawk - the little x100s is an exceptional thing. It used to go for around a thousand pounds over here, but since Fuji introduced the x100T, the s is available at a much lower price. I'm continually amazed at the shots and the IQ it gives me.


----------



## jhawk (16 Apr 2015)

delb0y said:


> jhawk - the little x100s is an exceptional thing. It used to go for around a thousand pounds over here, but since Fuji introduced the x100T, the s is available at a much lower price. I'm continually amazed at the shots and the IQ it gives me.



They certainly are some lovely photos. Unfortunately, I'm beginning to realise that the HDR app on my phone isn't really producing the quality that I thought it did. Looking at my photos on a computer screen - which is where, if I'm going to publish articles and photos - then the image quality needs to be good. Unfortunately, I'm seeing that the images are croppy and crappy and don't look as good as they did in the phone!


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Apr 2015)




----------



## stumpy66 (18 Apr 2015)

front and back view


----------



## stumpy66 (18 Apr 2015)

Queens view Loch Tummel Pitlochry


----------



## delb0y (18 Apr 2015)

Back on the old Panasonic G3 with kit lens for this one, taken on this morning's leisurely battle with the wind round the local lanes:


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Apr 2015)




----------



## delb0y (20 Apr 2015)

Someone on the Fuji group just shared the _Ihardlyknowher_ way of viewing Flickr accounts - you just replace the www.flickr.com/photos bit of your account with"Ihardlyknowher" and it shows your pictures in a larger format:

http://ihardlyknowher.com/101615295@N03


----------



## Crackle (20 Apr 2015)

delb0y said:


> Someone on the Fuji group just shared the _Ihardlyknowher_ way of viewing Flickr accounts - you just replace the www.flickr.com/photos bit of your account with"Ihardlyknowher" and it shows your pictures in a larger format:
> 
> http://ihardlyknowher.com/101615295@N03


There's a few like that, flickriver is another one.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Apr 2015)

delb0y said:


> Someone on the Fuji group just shared the _Ihardlyknowher_ way of viewing Flickr accounts - you just replace the www.flickr.com/photos bit of your account with"Ihardlyknowher" and it shows your pictures in a larger format:
> 
> http://ihardlyknowher.com/101615295@N03



Seems to display your full email address as the tab title. Good job they're looking after your privacy carefully.


----------



## delb0y (22 Apr 2015)

More Fuji work:


----------



## Crackle (23 Apr 2015)

Posted in the wildlife thread as well


----------



## Alex H (24 Apr 2015)

Mussel pickers at Le Château-d'Oléron, Charente-Maritime


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2015)

F11 for 30 seconds at dusk. Absolutely no tweaking.


----------



## Crackle (25 Apr 2015)

Liverpool Coastguard Station - about to close if not already closed - some tweaking


----------



## HF2300 (25 Apr 2015)

Alex H said:


> Mussel pickets ...



Not sure you need to stop mussels working, all they do is lie around all day anyway...


----------



## Alex H (25 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Not sure you need to stop mussels working, all they do is lie around all day anyway...



Have a like for spotting my deliberate error


----------



## Dave 123 (4 May 2015)




----------



## Fnaar (4 May 2015)

stumpy66 said:


> front and back view
> View attachment 86009


Not often you see that view


----------



## Fnaar (4 May 2015)

Northumberland National Park (Otterburn Ranges) this afternoon


----------



## Fnaar (5 May 2015)

This was (acc to memory and map) at "Outer Golden Pot" on Vere St/Roman Road, heading south-east (ish) after 'turn' at Chew Green


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 87784


What is that Dave, a Dandelion. If so, that's awfully bloody close, what have you got, macro tubes?


----------



## mybike (5 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> What is that Dave, a Dandelion. If so, that's awfully bloody close, what have you got, macro tubes?



And actually holding everything still enough to get the shot!


----------



## F70100 (5 May 2015)

How Hill in Norfolk:







Two Lips from Hamster Jam:


----------



## Dave 123 (5 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> What is that Dave, a Dandelion. If so, that's awfully bloody close, what have you got, macro tubes?




Yes, it's a dandelion. I have some lenses for my iphone. One is a fisheye, the other is a 2 part lens that screws apart, one piece is a macro. They are at home at present, if I remember later I may be able to tell you more.

The depth of field is very narrow and it's a right old job to keep the thing in focus when using the macro.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 May 2015)

F70100 said:


> How Hill in Norfolk:
> 
> View attachment 87924
> 
> ...


That first shot is truely beautiful.


----------



## mybike (6 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> That first shot is truely beautiful.



The second one doesn't look as if it was from his bike.


----------



## mybike (6 May 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Yes, it's a dandelion. I have some lenses for my iphone. One is a fisheye, the other is a 2 part lens that screws apart, one piece is a macro. They are at home at present, if I remember later I may be able to tell you more.
> 
> The depth of field is very narrow and it's a right old job to keep the thing in focus when using the macro.



Kudos to you for doing it with an iphone, a camera is much better balanced & even then it is hard. At that sort of range the depth of field is always small, it only takes a light breeze to make it impossible.. Was it taken outside or indoors?


----------



## busman (6 May 2015)

A hawk training jet about to take off.


----------



## F70100 (6 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> That first shot is truely beautiful.



Thank you.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2015)

mybike said:


> Kudos to you for doing it with an iphone, a camera is much better balanced & even then it is hard. At that sort of range the depth of field is always small, it only takes a light breeze to make it impossible.. Was it taken outside or indoors?




It was taken outside.
I looked for it last night to see what make it was and I've only gone and misplaced the macro lens. I hope I haven't lost it!


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2015)

Heavenly coffee - the only way I start the day.





Playing with my new 35mm F2.4 AL which will replace my rather poor 35-70 zoom, which I was quite happy with until I got this K5 and realized it was a bit crap.


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2015)

busman said:


> View attachment 88069
> 
> A hawk training jet about to take off.


I've ridden past the base at Anglesey a few times and seen them parked up, never taking off.


----------



## delb0y (8 May 2015)

Another Fuji x100s shot:


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2015)

No fingers were harmed in the making of this photograph

I've told him he needs to go to the orthodogtist.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> No fingers were harmed in the making of this photograph
> 
> I've told him he needs to go to the orthodogtist.


I'd die for a set of teeth that good!


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2015)

rich p said:


> I'd die for a set of teeth that good!


He said he needs the teeth but he's got some spare hair?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 May 2015)

stumpy66 said:


> front and back view
> View attachment 86008
> View attachment 86008
> View attachment 86009




Think I prefer the front


----------



## delb0y (10 May 2015)

One day I hope to travel beyond the city limits, but for now here's another Fuji shot of Gloucester:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2015)

Interesting cloud formation just now, I'm far too busy working...


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Interesting cloud formation just now, I'm far too busy working...
> 
> View attachment 89227


Ghostbusters stylee. Are you the gatekeeper?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Ghostbusters stylee. Are you the gatekeeper?



Are you the Keymaster?


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are you the Keymaster?


you know what. Let's not go there.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2015)




----------



## Dave 123 (23 May 2015)

Been to Kew Gardens today. For Me, the Stars were the water lilies...


----------



## F70100 (23 May 2015)

Been oop north:

Some clints and grikes:






A Brief Encounter location:


----------



## tyred (26 May 2015)

A few pics from my weekend tour
.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2015)




----------



## MontyVeda (28 May 2015)

F70100 said:


> Been oop north:
> 
> Some clints and grikes:
> 
> ...


Love a bit of limestone paving... here's an oldie at Malham Cove:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (28 May 2015)

I was quite pleased with this one, taken from the top of Montparnasse Tower - cloudy, sunny sort of a day, the sun shone on the Eiffel Tower just at the right moment.


----------



## jhawk (3 Jun 2015)

Here's one I took with my phone a couple of days ago - having just finished mowing and strimming that graveyard!


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jun 2015)

Today I have been mostly at Minsmere....


----------



## delb0y (14 Jun 2015)

Purton "Hulks" - old barges sunk into the banks of the Severn to help protect the banks against erosion:


----------



## Crackle (14 Jun 2015)

delb0y said:


> Purton "Hulks" - old barges sunk into the banks of the Severn to help protect the banks against erosion:



I like those hulk shots. I was looking at the rest on Flickr. An area with a lot of potential.


----------



## delb0y (15 Jun 2015)

Another one from the same session. The reason I headed for the river was to practice with my new 10x ND filter. Alas the tide was out so my grand plans for interesting water shots was out.


----------



## delb0y (16 Jun 2015)

Thanks Reiver. That one was just a long exposure (can't recall how long - probably 15 seconds or so) with a little tweaking in Light Room afterwards. Mostly luck, I'd say!


----------



## betty swollocks (22 Jun 2015)

On the Midnight Ride to Avebury - The Ridgeway at Hackmen Hill with the morning's first light at our backs.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2015)

Not thrilled with the fence in the background etc but it's close to what I was hoping for.













Shadows



__ coffeejo
__ 22 Jun 2015



14 June 2015


----------



## robertob (30 Jun 2015)

Ballinskelligs beach in the south-west of Ireland, a magical place on warm night...


----------



## betty swollocks (3 Jul 2015)




----------



## delb0y (5 Jul 2015)

"Punching above its weight" !!


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

Got my new Nikon D7100 and put it to test at Glasnevin Cemetery tonight. Happy enough with how the shots turned out:


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Got my new Nikon D7100 and put it to test at Glasnevin Cemetery tonight. Happy enough with how the shots turned out:



Really nice, tho' I think the broken angel could have done with a little more depth of field, perhaps repositioning so that the lamp was slightly out of focus. I think you were right to use colour there.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Aug 2015)




----------



## Dave 123 (4 Aug 2015)

Ant farming aphids on poppy


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

Walberswick


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2015)

Aldeburgh by @Lullabelle


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2015)

Every lever has it's purpose.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Aug 2015)




----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 99873



Just as long as you din't get slobber on the lens.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Aug 2015)

mybike said:


> Just as long as you din't get slobber on the lens.




It's ok, I moooooved away.......


----------



## jhawk (16 Aug 2015)

Taken a few minutes ago, as the sun finally set.






The sun beginning to set tonight.






This morning, one view out of the back this morning.






My front view this morning...






Different view out the back, taken this morning.






Currently house-sitting on a little over 450 acres of farmland. It's absolutely beautiful out here.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Aug 2015)

A couple taken on yesterday's walk. Not perfect but I'm rather pleased with the end result.













Poppies



__ coffeejo
__ 16 Aug 2015



15 August 2015

















Snipe in the poppies



__ coffeejo
__ 16 Aug 2015



15 August 2015


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Aug 2015)

One of life's bad boys, the lily beetle-


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2015)

Had a play with the pebbles on the beach at Llandudno


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Aug 2015)




----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2015)

Crosby beach and the Container port in the background


----------



## Alex H (28 Aug 2015)

Harbour at La Rochelle


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Aug 2015)

Beach cliff, Cantabria


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Aug 2015)

In the Picos de Europa, at the Fuente De cable car.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Aug 2015)

Sunset over a still sea on the way over to Spain.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2015)

beech pool shot at Rhos on Sea


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2015)

Had a lovely little bank holiday weekend tour in some very remote places.





Lough Beagh, Glenveagh National Park by braveheart1979, on Flickr





Futting the turf, Derryveagh Mountains by braveheart1979, on Flickr





ruins of the Owencarrow Railway viaduct by braveheart1979, on Flickr
Seen of an horrific accident in the 1920s when galeforce winds derailed a train from the top.





Viscount Aerospace by braveheart1979, on Flickr





Viscount Aerospace Fanad penninsula by braveheart1979, on Flickr





Fanad lighthouse - Viscount Aerospace by braveheart1979, on Flickr





Viscount Aerospace by braveheart1979, on Flickr





Bean Mooring bollard by braveheart1979, on Flickr





Downings Bay by braveheart1979, on Flickr





Rosapenna by braveheart1979, on Flickr

And I came across an early '50s Bentley out in the wild. Some passerby tried to tell me it was an Austin 10. I'm sure the owner of a vintage Bentley would not be amused with someone describing it as an Austin 





1952 Bentley by braveheart1979, on Flickr


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2015)

Smoky Mountains being smoky.







Like this pic, colour, light, shade and all that stuff. I could see it as a photorealism painting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2015)




----------



## Mark1978 (2 Sep 2015)

I've been going back through some older pics and re-processing them (and updating my portfolio on 500px- which is an excellent site if you are into photography). 

Here's a sunset from a while ago






And one I took in Iceland - Budir Church


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Sep 2015)

Mark1978 said:


> And one I took in Iceland - Budir Church


the Iceland one is wonderful. you did really well to get all the detail in the church without loosing it in the doors/windows/clouds and mountains as well.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Sep 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 99873


That is fantastic!


----------



## Glow worm (2 Sep 2015)

Just one from a nice walk earlier. This is emerging from the woods in Snettisham (Norfolk) heading down towards The Wash shoreline.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> That is fantastic!



Thank you.


Taken with a little cheap fisheye thing on my iPhone.


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Just one from a nice walk earlier. This is emerging from the woods in Snettisham (Norfolk) heading down towards The Wash shoreline.
> 
> View attachment 102441



Looks further away than I remember it. Mind, my memories of Snettisham were mainly of cycling up the hill toward Heacham.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Sep 2015)

Just a snap from the phone this morning taken directly into sunlight. cropped, resized and sharpened a touch.


----------



## betty swollocks (4 Sep 2015)

It's a sad reflection of our time:-


----------



## delb0y (5 Sep 2015)




----------



## jhawk (6 Sep 2015)




----------



## delb0y (9 Sep 2015)

Pant (I think it's part of Merthyr Tydfil) Graveyard:


----------



## Vertego (9 Sep 2015)

A little ride at the weekend up to the roof of Berkshire...


----------



## betty swollocks (17 Sep 2015)

" I CAUGHT this morning morning’s minion, king- 
dom of daylight’s dauphin, dapple-dawn-drawn "
GM Hopkins..........


----------



## betty swollocks (17 Sep 2015)

Vertego said:


> A little ride at the weekend up to the roof of Berkshire...
> 
> View attachment 103270


Walbury Hill: Combe Gibbet?


----------



## Mark1978 (18 Sep 2015)

Taken last week on Kilimanjaro


----------



## accountantpete (20 Sep 2015)

My first shot with a proper camera (Canon 400D) - bit over exposed as it was really dull.


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Sep 2015)

Went to the Yorkshire Air Museum at Elvington a couple of weeks ago, in glorious azure skies.



Buccaneer S2 XX901 displaying her Gulf War nose art
by Mark Johnson, on Flickr




Nimrod MR2 XV250 & Victor K2 XL231 'Lusty Lady'
by Mark Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Sep 2015)

Ok, all a bit random, but here's a few from my recent wee tour of a wee bit o' Scotland...


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Sep 2015)

...and a few more:


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Sep 2015)




----------



## Vertego (28 Sep 2015)

betty swollocks said:


> Walbury Hill: Combe Gibbet?


Combe Gibbet, up from Inkpen then down to the left at the top.


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2015)

Really taken with this one, the water came out just right. Taken with my 99p Vivitar VuCam F529


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Oct 2015)

Parliament Hill on Hampstead Heath, couple of hours back:


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2015)




----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> No 1 son in Belize sent this......playful dolphins round his boat
> 
> View attachment 107991


I want that as my laptop wallpaper, just wonderful.


----------



## accountantpete (26 Oct 2015)

Nice lazy day riding on the towpath


----------



## F70100 (26 Oct 2015)

I've not had chance to use the cameras recently but we had a weeks holiday in the Brecon Beacons last week and nabbed these:


----------



## TeeShot (26 Oct 2015)

Out and about in the local lanes


----------



## RickB (26 Oct 2015)

Ive done a bit of portraiture over the past 3 or so years. Here's one from a shoot with a makeup artist and first time model.


----------



## betty swollocks (29 Oct 2015)

Wobbly reflections of bridge in disturbed canal waters.


----------



## Crackle (29 Oct 2015)

I was taking this when an older lady out for a stroll started talking to me, asking me what I was taking pictures of. It wasn't really obvious with my camera pointed at the sea. So I started to explain and showed her the image I'd taken and she asked if I was going to take any more. Just as she did so the dog wondered back into the frame and addressing him, I said, not unless you get out the way. At which point she huffed out that she'd move on then and briskly took off with me calling lamely after her that I meant the dog not her. Too late though, I'd proper ruined her relaxed stroll.


----------



## accountantpete (29 Oct 2015)

My back light


----------



## delb0y (30 Oct 2015)




----------



## Herbie (30 Oct 2015)




----------



## Herbie (31 Oct 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Oct 2015)

Herbie said:


> View attachment 108552


I like this one better but the composition needs a touch more work. The bike needs to be further right with all of the shadow in the photo. It isn't quite in there. The shadow pointing down and left into the photo. You need to have moved slightly left of where you were standing and crouched down slightly to get a slightly better angle. Hard to explain but with a touch more sea to make it look like the bike is contemplating the sea. The amount of sky and the wave breakers are spot on. (Sorry, I'm not sure if you wanted that or not but it's my 2p)


----------



## Rezillo (31 Oct 2015)

On our lawn earlier this week - snapped through a glass door using a Canon bridge camera:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Oct 2015)

Rezillo said:


> On our lawn earlier this week - snapped through a glass door using a Canon bridge camera:
> 
> View attachment 108566


You must have a good ant supply!


----------



## Rezillo (31 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You must have a good ant supply!



I think it might have been going for grubs as the grounds is very soft at the moment. No active ants but there were loads there in the summer.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2015)

Rezillo said:


> I think it might have been going for grubs as the grounds is very soft at the moment. No active ants but there were loads there in the summer.


They can drill a long way into the ground with their beaks and then their tongue is something else! It feels along the tunnels to find ants... Which won't take long. Ants are active all year round. They pull food down and store it underground.


----------



## Old jon (2 Nov 2015)

This is from last June ( only just found this thread ). I never expected puffins to take off like swans.


----------



## Fubar (2 Nov 2015)

Some pics from today's walk round Grasmere Lake - I like this one as there's lots going on:


----------



## Fubar (2 Nov 2015)

I was trying to emulate @SatNavSaysStraightOn "reflections on a lake" series, not so good getting our shadows in this one:


----------



## Fubar (2 Nov 2015)

This one is better:


----------



## Fubar (2 Nov 2015)

Finally the old "sheep on a wall" photo:


----------



## Fubar (3 Nov 2015)

Vastly different day today, walked round Derwent Water - I liked the tree roots here:


----------



## Fubar (3 Nov 2015)

Three swans:


----------



## Fubar (3 Nov 2015)

Lonely island:


----------



## Fubar (3 Nov 2015)

Canoes on a beach:


----------



## Fubar (3 Nov 2015)

Swallows and Amazons type boat:


----------



## Fubar (3 Nov 2015)

Finally! This was the wake of the cruise boat - I quite like the reflection of the window:


----------



## Old jon (3 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> Lonely island:
> 
> View attachment 109000



Seen the island a time or several, good set of reflections.


----------



## Rezillo (3 Nov 2015)

Thorpeness on Sunday in the fog.


----------



## Moon bunny (3 Nov 2015)




----------



## Fubar (4 Nov 2015)

Moon bunny said:


> View attachment 109032



Beautiful colours!


----------



## Venod (4 Nov 2015)

A York Snickleway


----------



## Rezillo (4 Nov 2015)

Fubar said:


> Beautiful colours!



Needs a double-like button!


----------



## accountantpete (4 Nov 2015)

A quick trial of Hugin - 4 shot panorama of the local lake, although one shot would have been equally good


----------



## accountantpete (6 Nov 2015)

From 15 minutes ago -the shepherds will be happy


----------



## Crackle (6 Nov 2015)

Hugin is excellent. I've been using it a few years, not often but it's invaluable on occasion and free.


----------



## Rezillo (25 Nov 2015)

Felixstowe from Shotley Gate today:




Next is not a great photo but this shows just how big some of these ships are. The freighter is moving past the larger vessel and although a zoom shot, this is not a perspective effect:




and finally lots of geese coming in:





[Edit] attachments look fairly low-res so just testing with a direct link:


----------



## perplexed (26 Nov 2015)

Taken with my 'point and shoot'. Near Wells cathedral, February 2014


----------



## jhawk (29 Dec 2015)

Some photos taken by my new camera!


----------



## delb0y (30 Dec 2015)

Vulcan Nose:





Vulcan Cockpit:


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2015)

Two pictures from our recent holiday in the Moselle valley.


----------



## midlife (30 Dec 2015)

delb0y said:


> Vulcan Nose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the Carlisle Vulcan?

Shaun


----------



## delb0y (30 Dec 2015)

Hi Shaun. It's the front half of a Vulcan at the Jet Age Museum in Staverton, Gloucester. It's cool because you can climb up inside the cockpit and sit in the pilot's seat, or indeed any of the seats and get a real feel for how cramped and hard it would've been - especially for hours on end.


----------



## midlife (30 Dec 2015)

delb0y said:


> Hi Shaun. It's the front half of a Vulcan at the Jet Age Museum in Staverton, Gloucester. It's cool because you can climb up inside the cockpit and sit in the pilot's seat, or indeed any of the seats and get a real feel for how cramped and hard it would've been - especially for hours on end.



Hi, thanks for the info and photos. The Carlisle Vulcan is whole and on special occasions you can climb into it, I did about 5 years ago and as you say its very cramped.

Shaun


----------



## rualexander (30 Dec 2015)

Late fifties Ford Anglia seen in a barn while out for a walk recently.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2015)

rualexander said:


> Late fifties Ford Anglia seen in a barn while out for a walk recently.
> View attachment 114392



Ripe for restoration


----------



## accountantpete (30 Dec 2015)

dave r said:


> Ripe for restoration




Agreed - a dab of Coca Cola will soon get rid of all that rust.


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Dec 2015)

Plaxtol, Kent yesterday


----------



## jhawk (1 Jan 2016)

The Miramichi bridge last night, after I beat Dad at pool!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2016)

A memory of summer. Orchardton Tower, Dumfries & Galloway.


----------



## jhawk (1 Jan 2016)

Started a new photo challenge today: 365 Photos in 365 Days. 

Here's today's photo from a snowshoeing adventure with a friend.


----------



## Andy_R (1 Jan 2016)

jhawk said:


> The Miramichi bridge last night, after I beat Dad at pool!
> 
> View attachment 114576


you need to clean your lens young fella, there's some shocking dust on it!


----------



## jhawk (1 Jan 2016)

Andy_R said:


> you need to clean your lens young fella, there's some shocking dust on it!



Thank you, I would not have noticed!


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jan 2016)

dave r said:


> Ripe for restoration


Would be a nice project.
Don't call her Christine though


----------



## Andy_R (1 Jan 2016)

Is it just me, or


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Would be a nice project.
> Don't call her Christine though


Don't call her Christine though, you'll have to explain that one?


----------



## jhawk (1 Jan 2016)

Andy_R said:


> Is it just me, or
> View attachment 114728
> 
> View attachment 114729



I've managed to get photographic evidence of an _actual_ Death Star...


----------



## Andy_R (1 Jan 2016)

jhawk said:


> I've managed to get photographic evidence of an _actual_ Death Star...


Bye bye Canada, it's been nice knowing you.....eh?..


----------



## jhawk (1 Jan 2016)

Andy_R said:


> Bye bye Canada, it's been nice knowing you.....eh?..



You too, eh!


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jan 2016)

dave r said:


> Don't call her Christine though, you'll have to explain that one?


Oops 
Christine was a John Carpenter film about an evil car that was alive and used to take revenge and kill people.
Rubbishy film but nice car, (1957 Plymouth Fury) and good soundtrack.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Oops
> Christine was a John Carpenter film about an evil car that was alive and used to take revenge and kill people.
> Rubbishy film but nice car, (1957 Plymouth Fury) and good soundtrack.



I'd forgotten that one, I remember the one about the homicidal truck, though I can't remember the title.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jan 2016)

dave r said:


> I'd forgotten that one, I remember the one about the homicidal truck, though I can't remember the title.


Spielburg's Duel ?


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Spielburg's Duel ?



Thats the one.


----------



## perplexed (2 Jan 2016)

Stephen King wrote Christine, which l re-read from time to time. I'd recommend it. Way better than the film l reckon.


----------



## delb0y (2 Jan 2016)

Those early Stephen King's are very good !


----------



## Alex H (2 Jan 2016)

This is the main door of Strasbourg Cathedral 







In the arch above the door, there are 70 small carvings. I wonder how many people pay them any attention?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2016)

I like this one (even if I say so myself) from my ride yesterday.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jan 2016)

Alex H said:


> This is the main door of Strasbourg Cathedral
> 
> View attachment 114756
> 
> ...


Fabulous, thanks.


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2016)

Alex H said:


> This is the main door of Strasbourg Cathedral
> 
> View attachment 114756
> 
> ...



Probably a reference to Hebrews 11.


----------



## jhawk (4 Jan 2016)

Sorry I'm a bit behind in sharing my photos (I had intended to do one a day!) Here are the photos from January 2nd and 3rd.

Jan. 2nd. (Apologies for the power lines!)






Jan. 3rd's picture followed a snowshoe hike with the old man.


----------



## perplexed (7 Jan 2016)

Lincoln Cathedral a couple of weeks ago - with my new Canon 700D!

I leant the camera against a pedestrian crossing pole - I didn't have the tripod wiv me!


----------



## jhawk (15 Jan 2016)

Yesterday's Photo of the Day. After about 2 feet of snowfall the day before.


----------



## mybike (15 Jan 2016)

jhawk said:


> View attachment 115987
> 
> 
> Yesterday's Photo of the Day. After about 2 feet of snowfall the day before.



It's very unfair to post photos of snow when we're trudging through mud.


----------



## IDMark2 (15 Jan 2016)

Hello. I thought I'd join in with a post.
This is a typical North Cornwall view, just south of Crackington Haven (great place name). I drove down yesterday to look at a house and went for a clifftop walk. Between hail showers and a very muddy and slippery coastal path this, I think, was my best snap.


----------



## Glow worm (15 Jan 2016)

I was away overnight for work on Wednesday in West Mersea on Mersea Island in Essex and took this shot at sunset. It is a great spot.


----------



## jhawk (16 Jan 2016)

mybike said:


> It's very unfair to post photos of snow when we're trudging through mud.


Sorry!


----------



## Elybazza61 (16 Jan 2016)

Bit of sad day as I've sold my lovely Nikon 70-200VR today;going to miss it but t's not being used enough and the cash is going towards a nice set of wheels.


----------



## jhawk (29 Jan 2016)




----------



## betty swollocks (30 Jan 2016)

Crocus hocus..........






pocus.......


----------



## rualexander (30 Jan 2016)

Couple of days in Perthshire this week, walking instead of cycling due to strong winds.


----------



## delb0y (15 Feb 2016)

Been a while but I took the Nikon out the other day because there's a new puppy in the family:


----------



## Chromatic (15 Feb 2016)

delb0y said:


> Been a while but I took the Nikon out the other day because there's a new puppy in the family:



Hope (s)he's friendlier than Alfie!


----------



## delb0y (15 Feb 2016)

Heh, the two came face to face today. There were growls and raised hackles... but then Karen relaxed. The new one is Mia's.


----------



## Chromatic (15 Feb 2016)

delb0y said:


> Heh, the two came face to face today. There were growls and raised hackles... but then Karen relaxed. The new one is Mia's.



I have experience of daughters bringing dogs home, as you know, and you also know what happened here, get prepared!!


----------



## Buck (15 Feb 2016)

Here's one from last year...




Colours


----------



## Buck (15 Feb 2016)

Here's a cycling related one as well - Winnat's Pass in the Peak District. You can't see the end of the climb on the LHS but it's a toughie !!




The Pass


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Feb 2016)

cheating here because they're not my photos (my back window doesn't give a decent view of the sunsets).

But... this was the sunset over Morecambe Bay this evening (courtesy of a few random facebook users)


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Feb 2016)

Take one rusty steel ball from my knackered washing machine bearing and stick it to a straightened out paperclip.

Add one macro lens, a steady hand and 10 minutes in photoshop and you go from this....






To this...


----------



## perplexed (10 Mar 2016)

Monochrome is handy in winter!

Graveyard next to the Bronte parsonage, Haworth - a few weeks ago...


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2016)




----------



## delb0y (11 Mar 2016)




----------



## perplexed (16 Mar 2016)

On the boat theme, I took this outside the Hepworth Gallery in Wakefield - I just liked the colours!


----------



## F70100 (16 Mar 2016)

Not done much photography, or cycling recently but here are a couple of snaps from this week:


----------



## Buck (2 Apr 2016)

Here's one for our Vernon who definitely knew the value of pie   : -




The Value of Pi(e) by Adrian Roebuck, on Flickr


----------



## accountantpete (2 Apr 2016)

A Fritillaria from my garden after a shower


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2016)

First paddle of 2016






Bournemouth sea front is busy today


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2016)

accountantpete said:


> A Fritillaria from my garden after a shower
> 
> View attachment 123540



My favourite flower and great picture


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2016)

An action picture taken this afternoon at Boscombe .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2016)

@accountantpete inspired me to take this, not quite as good as his fritillaria


----------



## rualexander (11 Apr 2016)

Ben Vorlich


----------



## PaulB (11 Apr 2016)

rualexander said:


> Ben Vorlich
> View attachment 124538


Which one? Im assuming the Loch Earn one?


----------



## rualexander (11 Apr 2016)

Yes, the Loch Earn one, photo taken from minor roads between Comrie and Braco.


----------



## perplexed (13 Apr 2016)

Took this near Hawes recently... Bit of an experiment, over exposed in parts, but I wanted the 'feather' effect on the water...


----------



## accountantpete (13 Apr 2016)

Messing around with a cheapo Mirror lens atm - here's last nights shot


----------



## perplexed (17 Apr 2016)

Sheffield today... Well, the snooker is on so I thought I'd do a monochrome of The Crucible in tribute to the famous commentary comedy moment...


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2016)

Enjoying my mini tour of the Sligo/Leitrim border. 112 miles over the past two days, tomorrow and Monday to go. Not huge mileage but some of it was farking steep.



Mullagmore Harbour by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Gleniff Horseshoe Valley by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Thatched Cottage, Co. Leitrim by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Ballintrillick, Co. Sligo by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Lissadell Forge by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Balintrillick Co. Sligo by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Lissadell Beach by braveheart1979, on Flickr




W.B. Yeats&#x27; Grave, Drumcliffe by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Dolmen by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Gleniff Horseshoe valley by braveheart1979, on Flickr

And that last photo makes me realise just how tiny and insignificant me and my bike actually are in the great scheme of things!


----------



## jnrmczip (30 Apr 2016)

what a stunning country love the scenery in Scotland makes it all worth while


----------



## Vertego (1 May 2016)

Douai Abbey, Woolhampton



__ Vertego
__ 1 May 2016


----------



## perplexed (3 May 2016)

A shot through the falling water of one of the 'Peace Garden's waterfalls in Sheffield.


----------



## JtB (5 May 2016)

Vertego said:


> Douai Abbey, Woolhampton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of riding that way on Saturday morning if I have enough energy for the hills.


----------



## Vertego (6 May 2016)

JtB said:


> I'm thinking of riding that way on Saturday morning if I have enough energy for the hills.


Looking good for the weather, and the hills...well they're just fun. Sometimes.


----------



## perplexed (6 May 2016)

I went for an over-exposed 'fraction-of-a-second-after-the-nuclear-bomb-strikes' effect...

The Peace Gardens again, Sheffield Town Hall in the background...


----------



## JtB (7 May 2016)

Another picture of Douai Abbey. - the colours and sky are not so vibrant as the picture taken by @Vertego above, but it's not bad for an old mobile phone.


----------



## Vertego (7 May 2016)

Vertego said:


> Douai Abbey, Woolhampton
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JtB said:


> Another picture of Douai Abbey. - the colours and sky are not so vibrant as the picture taken by @Vertego above, but it's not bad for an old mobile phone.


Mine was on a mobile phone too, a Microsoft Lumia 950XL.

Considering those 2 pictures were taken only 3 weeks apart, just look how the trees have come on.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (8 May 2016)

Caption competition.
Not ideal conditions for North Berwick Triathlon.


----------



## Vertego (8 May 2016)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Caption competition.
> Not ideal conditions for North Berwick Triathlon.


That pool doesn't look deep enough.


----------



## Doseone (13 May 2016)




----------



## perplexed (14 May 2016)

Turdus philomelos said:


> Caption competition.
> Not ideal conditions for North Berwick Triathlon.



Is it the bog snorkelling triathlon?


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 May 2016)

Depressing..


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2016)

meta lon said:


> Depressing..
> View attachment 128335


Aw


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 May 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Aw



keep saying i dont want another dog...cost ,being tied,etc ......hmmm


----------



## MontyVeda (14 May 2016)

perplexed said:


> I went for an over-exposed 'fraction-of-a-second-after-the-nuclear-bomb-strikes' effect...
> 
> The Peace Gardens again, Sheffield Town Hall in the background...
> 
> View attachment 127414


Threads 2.


----------



## perplexed (15 May 2016)

A mildly annoyed duck...


----------



## jhawk (30 Jun 2016)

Here are some of my first shots with the new Canon Powershot XS510.  At the request of @Motobecane.


----------



## delb0y (30 Jun 2016)

Couple from last Friday night around dusk:


----------



## jhawk (1 Jul 2016)

Taken tonight in the Waterfowl Park.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2016)

I've just bought my first new camera in 35+ years, and my first ever digital camera.

Fujifilm X100T

Now I need to learn about the histogram. Who knew Devil worship was involved?

I think I will just set everything in sight to A and go shooting.


----------



## delb0y (1 Jul 2016)

Nice one, Greg. I have the x100s. It's a lovely camera.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2016)

A first attempt at some night time photography here in Australia.
I wanted to capture a few of the stars. No tripod, no gloves (its winter and was close to freezing when this was taken and we have had a harsh frost overnight).... I think I shall have to find my tripod and big camera now that they have arrived....






My little camera does not have a view finder, so it is hit and miss what you get in the dark! Also this was a put it down on the post resting on the mobile phone approach to photography....
I should get some more clear skies tonight....


----------



## Crackle (28 Jul 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> A first attempt at some night time photography here in Australia.
> I wanted to capture a few of the stars. No tripod, no gloves (its winter and was close to freezing when this was taken and we have had a harsh frost overnight).... I think I shall have to find my tripod and big camera now that they have arrived....
> 
> View attachment 136611
> ...


That's pretty awesome both as a picture and a view.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jul 2016)

Anyone non-professionally, using medium format film (rather than digital?)


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2016)

A very happy Buddha who looks like he is combing his hair


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2016)

A touch of the scenery I have on my doorstep.
It's still freezing cold here literally. Last night was a barmy 6C because a storm came through. The previous night was below zero again, but there are small signs of spring arriving.





Taken on the small camera (Canon Powershot G7X)


----------



## Profpointy (10 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> A very happy Buddha who looks like he is combing his hair
> 
> View attachment 136732




Looks like he's happy after just winning a point at ping-pong


----------



## Vertego (10 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> Saint-Remy-de-Provence





Goggs said:


> Gordes





Goggs said:


> Provencal Sunset



I can't wait...

1st week in September. 10 days based in Le Bourg d'Oisans. Alpe d'Huez will no doubt feature but is not the priority.

1st time in an alpine area. Previously tend to be towards Pyrenees-Orientales.


----------



## bonsaibilly (10 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> Provencal Sunset



Dude can take photos


----------



## accountantpete (11 Aug 2016)

Silver Y Moth


----------



## Doseone (11 Aug 2016)

A big sky sunset from our trip to the New Forest a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Paul139 (11 Aug 2016)

I was visiting someone in hospital and spotted this trolley on its own in a deserted corridor.


----------



## Paul139 (11 Aug 2016)

Thanks @Goggs


----------



## Vertego (11 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> I live 25km from another TDF landmark, Mont Ventoux. I've been up it in the car, passing literally hundreds of cyclists on the way. It's a helluva climb & the romantic in me would like to think I'll one day make it. I won't. I'm sorely tempted to throw the bike in the car however, drive to the top with my wife & race down the other side. That is achievable.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, it's as close to art as I get. Sadly.


Mont Ventoux is a possible for us, depending on how we feel. It could well be worth a couple of hours drive, being 'so close'. However, Ventoux can be savage and I'm not convinced my aging legs are up to it. We shall have to see.


----------



## macp (11 Aug 2016)

Walking the dogs in our village saw this and snapped it


----------



## Crackle (15 Aug 2016)

Some great pictures going up.

I haven't done much recently but this one is eldest son sorting out his bouldering route at the Bowderstone in the lakes.


----------



## DaveReading (15 Aug 2016)

Can't stretch to a DSLR, but I'm enjoying using the Nikon P510 that the wife bought me as a pressie a couple of years ago. It fits nicely in my panniers surrounded by bubblewrap. One of the few things I don't like about it compared to my old film SLRs is that the LCD is hard to focus with, especially in sunlight or when I've forgotten my reading glasses, and the EVF is rubbish.

Both of these could be addressed with an add-on loupe/viewfinder, there are a few around the £40/50 range such as the Sevenoak and Tarion. Does anyone have any experience of those, or others they could recommend ?


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2016)

DaveReading said:


> Can't stretch to a DSLR, but I'm enjoying using the Nikon P510 that the wife bought me as a pressie a couple of years ago. It fits nicely in my panniers surrounded by bubblewrap. One of the few things I don't like about it compared to my old film SLRs is that the LCD is hard to focus with, especially in sunlight or when I've forgotten my reading glasses, and the EVF is rubbish.
> 
> Both of these could be addressed with an add-on loupe/viewfinder, there are a few around the £40/50 range such as the Sevenoak and Tarion. Does anyone have any experience of those, or others they could recommend ?



One of the reasons I went for a Canon G15 I must admit, not much help tho'. Generally when I'm out on the bike I use a Vivitar I got for 99p and let it worry about the focusing. I get an approximate frame with the LCD and crop as necessary when I put it on the computer.


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Aug 2016)

mybike said:


> One of the reasons I went for a Canon G15 I must admit, not much help tho'. Generally when I'm out on the bike I use a Vivitar I got for 99p and let it worry about the focusing. I get an approximate frame with the LCD and crop as necessary when I put it on the computer.
> 
> View attachment 139790



Have you got software on your computer for straightening the image?
bb


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2016)

The Tally Ho Inn, Hatherleigh


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Have you got software on your computer for straightening the image?
> bb


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2016)

DaveReading said:


> Can't stretch to a DSLR, but I'm enjoying using the Nikon P510 that the wife bought me as a pressie a couple of years ago. It fits nicely in my panniers surrounded by bubblewrap. One of the few things I don't like about it compared to my old film SLRs is that the LCD is hard to focus with, especially in sunlight or when I've forgotten my reading glasses, and the EVF is rubbish.
> 
> Both of these could be addressed with an add-on loupe/viewfinder, there are a few around the £40/50 range such as the Sevenoak and Tarion. Does anyone have any experience of those, or others they could recommend ?


Does the LCD have a zoom function? i.e. you can zoom a section to focus. I can do this on my SLR in liveview mode. Other than that I don't know. I must admit to not liking evf's and quite a few high end cameras, Fujis and Olympus have them which kind of excludes them for me.


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> The Tally Ho Inn, Hatherleigh
> 
> View attachment 139811


A myopic focus, Dave.


----------



## Nibor (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## Doseone (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## Dave 123 (16 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> A myopic focus, Dave.




No need to make a spectacle of me...


----------



## Doseone (16 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> Outstanding image! Kudos.


Thank you


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> View attachment 139817


Heysham? Knot End possibly??


----------



## Nibor (16 Aug 2016)

between Heysham and Morecambe


----------



## DaveReading (16 Aug 2016)

Crackle said:


> Does the LCD have a zoom function? i.e. you can zoom a section to focus. I can do this on my SLR in liveview mode.



Yes, in manual focus mode the LCD is zoomed to roughly 2x. But that doesn't help when you're trying to pick up if the AF has got it wrong. If the built-in EVF was any good I'd make do with that, but it's awful.

I'm going to order a loupe this afternoon, I'll report on my experiences with it.


----------



## Goggs (21 Aug 2016)

Angus again..


----------



## SteveF (27 Aug 2016)

A wind turbine just off of the Peddars way near Swaffham...


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Sep 2016)

Just found this thread here's one of mine i liked so much it's now on a canvas in our Kitchen.


----------



## r04DiE (15 Sep 2016)

outlash said:


> I used to do astrophotography, which unfortunately I don't do anymore but I did manage a few decent images. Here's a couple:
> 
> View attachment 13155
> View attachment 13154


They are just stunning!


----------



## outlash (15 Sep 2016)

r04DiE said:


> They are just stunning!



Thank you . They were taken a few years ago and I would assume technology and processing techniques have moved on a bit since these were taken. 
IIRC, the Whirlpool Galaxy pic has something like 11 hours ' worth of exposures taken over a handful of nights.


----------



## r04DiE (16 Sep 2016)

outlash said:


> Thank you . They were taken a few years ago and I would assume technology and processing techniques have moved on a bit since these were taken.
> IIRC, the Whirlpool Galaxy pic has something like 11 hours ' worth of exposures taken over a handful of nights.


It's just amazing and you should be very proud. I'd love to someday get into astrophotography, its beautiful and just so wondrous. Well done.


----------



## outlash (16 Sep 2016)

r04DiE said:


> It's just amazing and you should be very proud. I'd love to someday get into astrophotography, its beautiful and just so wondrous. Well done.



It's good fun to a point, but when you start getting into the technical aspects and deeper into processing the images (never my strong point), it can turn into a bit of drag. I only started because I couldn't see through a telescope what I wanted to see. Even the brightest galaxies (Andromeda, Whirlpool etc etc) are just a grey smudge unless you're under really dark skies. Be warned though, if you do travel down that road, it can get really expensive.

Here's a couple more for you.


----------



## Speicher (16 Sep 2016)

@Goggs

Those are lovely photos. Can you tell me where they were taken please?


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Sep 2016)

36 hours in Italy...


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> 36 hours in Italy...
> View attachment 144171
> View attachment 144173
> View attachment 144174
> ...


Lurverly .


----------



## wheresthetorch (17 Sep 2016)

North Yorkshire moo cows.


----------



## r04DiE (17 Sep 2016)

outlash said:


> It's good fun to a point, but when you start getting into the technical aspects and deeper into processing the images (never my strong point), it can turn into a bit of drag. I only started because I couldn't see through a telescope what I wanted to see. Even the brightest galaxies (Andromeda, Whirlpool etc etc) are just a grey smudge unless you're under really dark skies. Be warned though, if you do travel down that road, it can get really expensive.
> 
> Here's a couple more for you.
> View attachment 144162
> View attachment 144163


Yes, that's the trouble - the expense and how far you get into it. Must say though that i'd be very happy just photographing what you have but your camera sounds pricey. My brother bought my daughter a telescope a coupls of years ago and I keep meaning to get it out. The thought of astrophotography really appealed to me when we first got it but it has just sat in the loft for ages. Maybe I should look into it (pardon the pun, ha ha!) What are those two last pictures of?


----------



## outlash (17 Sep 2016)

r04DiE said:


> Yes, that's the trouble - the expense and how far you get into it. Must say though that i'd be very happy just photographing what you have but your camera sounds pricey. My brother bought my daughter a telescope a coupls of years ago and I keep meaning to get it out. The thought of astrophotography really appealed to me when we first got it but it has just sat in the loft for ages. Maybe I should look into it (pardon the pun, ha ha!) What are those two last pictures of?



You really can spend as much, and as little as you want on it. Those two objects are the galaxy pair M18/M82 and The heart nebula (IC1805).


----------



## r04DiE (17 Sep 2016)

outlash said:


> You really can spend as much, and as little as you want on it. Those two objects are the galaxy pair M18/M82 and The heart nebula (IC1805).


Great and I think I will look into it to see if our tele would be any good. It can't hurt to look, can it? *stares off into the distance seeing myself spending thousands of pounds and saying, "If only I had a ..."*


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Sep 2016)

Too much cycling today for pics, but I did take 'Man fishing'...


----------



## r04DiE (17 Sep 2016)

Goggs said:


> Provencal Sunset


Just stunning!


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Sep 2016)

Today's Italian pic...


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Sep 2016)

Rode from Puglia's west to east coast today, but still found...











(Puglia's not very big., )


----------



## jhawk (19 Sep 2016)

Particularly proud of this shot.


----------



## Vertego (20 Sep 2016)

That is one scary descent at 10%+, being plunged into totally unlit tunnels...3 times!


----------



## littlee (22 Sep 2016)

a couple of sunrise at Saltburn and a very French one from Paris a few years ago


----------



## jhawk (22 Sep 2016)

Photos taken yesterday at the Sackville Waterfowl Park.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Sep 2016)

Last couple of places we stayed at had no wifi (can you imagine?) so I had to wait till I got back to post...the final batch from Italia...


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> 36 hours in Italy...
> View attachment 144171
> View attachment 144173
> View attachment 144174
> ...



Lovely photo's


----------



## tyred (3 Oct 2016)

Mount Errigal - 2,464 ft overlooking "The Poisoned Glen" Loch Altran and Gort a' Choirce - nice little Sunday afternoon stroll to stretch the legs but by God was it windy.


----------



## Buck (13 Oct 2016)

Here's one from last weekend's trip to the Lakes




Caution : Men At Work by Adrian Roebuck, on Flickr


----------



## Buck (13 Oct 2016)

And a different type of shot: -




Sparks and Moon by Adrian Roebuck, on Flickr


----------



## rualexander (21 Oct 2016)

Deuxieme Petit Dejeuner


----------



## Vertego (23 Oct 2016)

A 'slightly' wet climb, with a somewhat nervous descent for the 1st 10kms or so, dodging all sorts of animal deposits from sheep, cattle etc.


----------



## rualexander (27 Oct 2016)




----------



## Buck (27 Oct 2016)

@rualexander That's a great B&W shot. Where abouts was it taken please!?


----------



## rualexander (27 Oct 2016)

Buck said:


> @rualexander That's a great B&W shot. Where abouts was it taken please!?


Thanks, it was on the Via Verde cycle path, near Labastide-Rouairoux, in the Department du Tarn, France, last month.


----------



## Doseone (30 Oct 2016)




----------



## jhawk (3 Nov 2016)

Sunsets, a week apart, over the Waterfowl Park.


----------



## Buck (20 Nov 2016)

I haven't posted in here for a little while...here's a couple in black and white from one of my favourite places, the Lake District.




Caution Men At Work by Adrian Roebuck, on Flickr



Reflective by Adrian Roebuck, on Flickr


----------



## Buck (20 Nov 2016)

and here's a trio capturing autumn: -




Autumn | Leaf and Droplets by Adrian Roebuck, on Flickr




Autumn | Golden Beech by Adrian Roebuck, on Flickr




Autumn | Trees by Adrian Roebuck, on Flickr


----------



## Crackle (20 Nov 2016)

Great stuff, Buck. Not too overdone, I really like them.


----------



## jhawk (21 Nov 2016)

Some Night Photography:


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2016)

These pics are great...did anyone see the white rainbow snap on bbc site...stunner!


----------



## F70100 (22 Nov 2016)

I haven't done as much photography as I would have liked this year (or cycling for that matter) but here are three that I'm happy with.


----------



## Buck (22 Nov 2016)

Grant Fondo said:


> These pics are great...did anyone see the white rainbow snap on bbc site...stunner!




Yes, a beautiful shot - perfect framing of the tree although I would have cloned out my shadow if it was me 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-38063662


----------



## Doseone (24 Nov 2016)

It's not a white rainbow....


----------



## Crackle (25 Nov 2016)

This mornings view of the estuary


----------



## Buck (25 Nov 2016)

I like that - a lovely minimalist feel to it


----------



## Crackle (25 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4571571, member: 9609"]what is the distant pollution incident ?[/QUOTE]
Connahs quay power station. Cooling tower.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2016)

Buck said:


> I like that - a lovely minimalist feel to it




Me too. I'd have that framed and hanging up in the house. 
Awesome pic @Crackle. Well done mate.


----------



## Doseone (25 Nov 2016)

@Goggs I really like your photos!


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2016)

This mornings dog walk, though this mornings dog was encouraged not to participate in the photo.


----------



## Rezillo (26 Nov 2016)

Tonight's Suffolk sunset:


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Nov 2016)

Not a patch on most of the excellent photos here, but anyway this is Fishguard Bay taken with my cheapo Galaxy Xcover -






I was in my car today but having cycled it it is a hell of a climb from the seafront to here in a short distance - and still only half way up.


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Not a patch on most of the excellent photos here, but anyway this is Fishguard Bay taken with my cheapo Galaxy -
> 
> View attachment 152650
> 
> ...


I seem to remember everything out of Fishguard being a climb, apart from the boat.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> I seem to remember everything out of Fishguard being a climb, apart from the boat.


You're not wrong. Luckily I live in a village a couple of miles outside so I am not stuck with it every ride.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Dec 2016)

If Samsung had returned the phone that's broken down again, for the second time in its first three months, this would be a better pic, but as it was I had to photograph Finsbury Park, which seldom looks lovely, with my ancient HTC Desire:


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Dec 2016)

Looking around a timber mill the other day they had this on the wall, it's a selection of sections of moldings they've made over the years. All numbered for future reference, kind of like a catalogue (catalog). I thought it looked great.


----------



## F70100 (4 Dec 2016)

Had a couple of days in the smoke last week:


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Dec 2016)




----------



## Arjimlad (5 Dec 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 153498



That is a great picture and looks like a wonderful ride.


----------



## betty swollocks (5 Dec 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> That is a great picture and looks like a wonderful ride.


Thank you. It is.
Here's today's:-


----------



## jhawk (5 Dec 2016)

Yesterday's Photo of the day, which blew up on my Instagram. (Shameless plug if you want to follow me).


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2016)

Nice sunset tonight.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Dec 2016)

Edinburgh this morning.


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2016)

Ballymastoker Strand, Fanad, Co. Donegal by braveheart1979, on Flickr




Fanad Head(Cionn Fhánada) by braveheart1979, on Flickr




view from Fanad Lighthouse by braveheart1979, on Flickr


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Dec 2016)

Couple from today's perambulate.


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Dec 2016)




----------



## david k (30 Dec 2016)

Today's walk in the Peak District, 13.5 mile with great company


----------



## Vertego (8 Jan 2017)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 155697


Looks vaguely familiar. Where's that?


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Jan 2017)

Vertego said:


> Looks vaguely familiar. Where's that?



St. Frideswides, Frilsham, Berks.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

F70100 said:


> I haven't done as much photography as I would have liked this year (or cycling for that matter) but here are three that I'm happy with.
> 
> View attachment 152188
> 
> ...


Lovely composition, where is the Gothic roof?


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2017)

I have been reviewing photos and have decided these are my favourites from 2016


Mount Errigal summit by , on Flickr


Mullaghmore Harbour by https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/, on Flickr



W.B. Yeats at Lissadell Beach by https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/, on Flickr



Slí Cholmcille, co. Donegal by https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/, on Flickr




Carnlough Harbour by https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/, on Flickr




River Carrowbeg, Westport by https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/, on Flickr




Dunmoran Co. Sligo by https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/, on Flickr




Sruwaddacon Bay Co. Mayo by https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/, on Flickr




Malaidh Ghleann Gheis by https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/, on Flickr




Benwiskin, co. Sligo by https://www.flickr.com/photos/29091369@N07/, on Flickr


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I have been reviewing photos and have decided these are my favourites from 2016
> 
> 
> Mount Errigal summit by , on Flickr
> ...


Agree with them all apart from Yeats book photo which is, ahem, a tad contrived? Now, if the backdrop had been boarded up tenements in Salford, Bingo!


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agree with them all apart from Yeats book photo which is, ahem, a tad contrived? Now, if the backdrop had been boarded up tenements in Salford, Bingo!



True, it was contrived in some ways but the main point of that weekend was to try and and visit places associated with Yeats and I had been reading Yeats the night before at the hostel. The book had ended up in my saddle bag by accident as I rarely if ever take books when going out for a day ride but it was there so I decided to see if I could use it for a photo somewhere.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> True, it was contrived in some ways but the main point of that weekend was to try and and visit places associated with Yeats and I had been reading Yeats the night before at the hostel. The book had ended up in my saddle bag by accident as I rarely if ever take books when going out for a day ride but it was there so I decided to see if I could use it for a photo somewhere.


Fair play to you, the Errigal one is a stunner by the way.


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4630372, member: 9609"]I liked this wee harbour the best, in fact the whole area you get to pedal your bike round is pretty impressive, very jealous.[/QUOTE]

That's Carnlough harbour on the A2 coastal route from Belfast to Ballycastle.


----------



## Vertego (9 Jan 2017)

betty swollocks said:


> St. Frideswides, Frilsham, Berks.


Right. I probably went past there only 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2017)

Finally feeling better from the *$%%$&* 'flu, ventured out and about a bit (mostly by car, a little on foot, still got bad chesty cough and didn't want to risk bike).


----------



## jhawk (22 Jan 2017)

Winter's in full swing here in Canada.


----------



## jhawk (23 Jan 2017)

More from today's shoot.


----------



## tyred (27 Jan 2017)

A few from the Rebel County as people had requested them



Kinsale




Timoleague Abbey




ET phone home!




Are we nearly there yet?




Rosscarbery




Drombeg Stone Circle




Union Hall




Somewhere near Castletownshend




Hegarty's Boat Yard, Baltimore




Sunset near Baltimore


----------



## tyred (27 Jan 2017)

And a few more




Baltimore Harbour




Dún na Séad Castle, Baltimore




Where the hell am I?




Baltimore




The Baltimore Beacon, built c1850 to mark harbour entrance - 17 yards high and 5 yards in diameter




The traffic was terrible




Inishbeg




Victorian Post Box, Skibbereen




Waiting for my connecting bus service - note my skinflint special Brompton bag.


----------



## jhawk (2 Feb 2017)

A frosty February First.


----------



## accountantpete (6 Feb 2017)

Just woke the camera up from its winter hibernation


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2017)




----------



## jhawk (6 Mar 2017)

This lens arrived today!  











And today's sunset in Sackville.


----------



## jhawk (9 Mar 2017)




----------



## jhawk (13 Mar 2017)

Sunset!


----------



## jhawk (20 Mar 2017)

Another set of sunset photos from last night.


----------



## philk56 (20 Mar 2017)

The annual Cottesloe (Perth WA) Sculptures by the Sea event, combined with sunset, presents a great photo opportunity...


----------



## Doseone (27 Mar 2017)

A couple from the Bears Den gig in Cardiff last Friday.


----------



## john59 (28 Mar 2017)

We spent last week walking in the beautiful Peak District. Here are some photos.

_Dovedale_.

















_Stepping stones._




_Chatsworth House._
















_Ilam.












Milldale._


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2017)

Nice little trip around Glenveagh and Lough Gartan and Saturday.


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2017)

Not a bad place to have a well-earned lunch.


----------



## jhawk (18 Apr 2017)

A series of recent photos.


----------



## tyred (2 May 2017)

Summer has arrived! I got sunburned today, nice 50 miler in the Lough Finn region. Some tough climbs but worth it.
















Co. Donegal once had an excess of 200 miles of narrow guage rail network. This preserved 5KM stretch for tourists along the lake shore with a very early diesel locomotive operating in the summer months is all that remain


----------



## jhawk (5 May 2017)

Some shots from this evening... Many animals!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 May 2017)




----------



## john59 (12 May 2017)

My granddaughter now nearly 2 weeks old!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2017)

Out for a post lunch amble today and two Spitfires flew over.


----------



## tyred (14 May 2017)

Exploring the roads less travelled - why I like to cycle.


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 May 2017)

T'woods had a distinctly primordial rainforest feel about them this morning...


----------



## jhawk (21 May 2017)

Summer is here!


----------



## jhawk (22 May 2017)

Last night's sunset.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Jun 2017)

Apparently my wife thought she was buying some red poppies and some white poppies.







Seems she was wrong.


----------



## rualexander (2 Jun 2017)

Shetland in black and white


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Jun 2017)

john59 said:


> My granddaughter now nearly 2 weeks old!



She is going to a biggie! She looks 3-4 months old there already.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Jun 2017)

Staggering back down the road from my friend's house t'other night. If you squint, you can just make out the mast on top of Ally Pally in the background, from which emerged, on November 2, 1936, the UK's very first television transmission:


----------



## rualexander (3 Jun 2017)

Saw this decaying Dawes Fox up in Shetland the other week, not a model I'm familiar with.


----------



## jhawk (8 Jun 2017)

One from today's birthday sunset photoshoot!


----------



## delb0y (8 Jun 2017)

"The Long Room"


----------



## jhawk (14 Jun 2017)

This was taken last night at sunset, as I was surrounded by a cloud of mosquitoes. It has since been featured on my province's broadcasting network (CBC New Brunswick) Facebook and Instagram pages!


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Jun 2017)

A display of that Catalan people-pyramid thing in front of the town hall. Have to say I had to leave because they were wobbling like crazy and I was scared for the girl on top. Helmet or no, any fall would not have been funny.


----------



## Vertego (19 Jun 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> A display of that Catalan people-pyramid thing in front of the town hall. Have to say I had to leave because they were wobbling like crazy and I was scared for the girl on top. Helmet or no, any fall would not have been funny.
> 
> View attachment 357840


What? In front of your local town hall?

Can't believe it's in Catalonia - they wouldn't mess with helmets or all that H&S stuff.


----------



## SteveF (19 Jun 2017)

Went for a dawn run a few days ago while on holidays...


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Jun 2017)

Vertego said:


> What? In front of your local town hall?
> 
> Can't believe it's in Catalonia - they wouldn't mess with helmets or all that H&S stuff.


Aye. Apparently they're the London group that does it.






Some are Catalans but they come from all over. Only the kids wear helmets.


----------



## delb0y (21 Jun 2017)

A gull and a canal, last night:


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2017)

Few from the weekend.


----------



## jhawk (27 Jun 2017)

A few shots from the last few days.

Lupins!





Sunset over the tracks a couple of nights ago.






Same sunset over a field... Theresa May, it's not a field of wheat -- but perhaps you'd like to run through it.






One from today -- it's a popular place...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (29 Jun 2017)




----------



## jhawk (12 Jul 2017)

A baby muskrat!


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2017)

Little hiking expedition today to a hidden beach.


----------



## Doseone (16 Jul 2017)

@tyred Wow that beach is stunning!


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2017)

Doseone said:


> @tyred Wow that beach is stunning!



It's called murder hole beach, supposedly because a young woman was pushed to her death from the clifftop in the mid 19th century. It's been getting a lot of coverage lately - http://www.independent.ie/life/trav...ds-most-mysterious-secret-beach-35784240.html but in reality it's not difficult to get there if you know where you are going. We took the difficult but more interesting route over the mountain.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> View attachment 362580
> View attachment 362581
> View attachment 362582
> View attachment 362584
> ...




I have just invested in a variable ND filter to see if I can get some of those pictures that smooth out the waves in that type of image, all I need to do is get to an appropriate beach or river


----------



## PaulB (17 Jul 2017)

The bike Chris Boardman broke the UCI hour record on in 2000. To be found along with his Olympic Gold Medal and one of his yellow jerseys (he must have been MUCH slimmer then!) in the Museum of Merseyside.


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Jul 2017)

Recently received from munchkin major, in Cambodia:






...and munchkin minor, in Marseilles:






They seem to be having a nice time.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2017)

Dartmoor: Not quite the picture i wanted but I was there at the wrong time and mainly mtn biking. So despite sitting on the bike waiting for the light to change, it didn't happen. Nevertherless, reminds me of a great day out on the mtn bike with views I could sit and look at all day.


----------



## jhawk (20 Jul 2017)

Caught the sun setting behind this tree last night.


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jul 2017)

rualexander said:


> Shetland in black and white
> 
> View attachment 355056



Terrific pic, I'd be willing to bet (99.9% sure) that it was taken at Banna Minn - at Papil, on the south end of West Burra ?


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jul 2017)

rualexander said:


> Shetland in black and white
> 
> View attachment 355054



Was this taken on Yell ? (Burravoe ?)

I'm not so familiar with Yell (or Unst), though I did the Unst Half Marathon last July.

Great pics btw.


----------



## rualexander (30 Jul 2017)

Correct in both cases. Banna Minn, and Burravoe. Well done!


----------



## pubrunner (30 Jul 2017)

rualexander said:


> Correct in both cases. Banna Minn, and Burravoe. Well done!



To be fair, my grandparents spent their lives just a few miles away from Banna Minn (but on East Burra), so I've been there many times and last year, we stayed in Papil - less than half a mile from where the pic was taken. We had a great time and we even had a close-up view of a pod of orcas.

TBH, I was very surprised to see the pic on this forum. As you'll know, Banna Minn is right at the very south of West Burra and many (most) visitors don't take the trouble to go so far down the island. Whether you were advised to go there or you went on a whim, you made a good choice to take the trouble to go there - I'll bet that there were very few (if any) people on the beach.

I don't know Burravoe quite so well, though I had a good look around Yell and Unst last year. I'll presume that your ferry pic was taken either between Toft and Yell, or Yell and Unst.

Thank you for posting the pics - Shetland is in my blood and means a great deal to me {hence the flag as my avatar}; I hope that you had a great time there - I can't wait to go back (hopefully, next year).


----------



## rualexander (31 Jul 2017)

Yes a local pointed us towards the beach at Banna Minn, we were heading for the campsite at the outdoor centre at Bridgend when an old guy pulled over in his car and jumped out and started talking to us and among everything else he rambled on about was the suggestion to camp at the beach.
You can see the rest of the photos from our trip to Shetland here https://flic.kr/s/aHskVyJvDr


----------



## pubrunner (31 Jul 2017)

rualexander said:


> You can see the rest of the photos from our trip to Shetland here https://flic.kr/s/aHskVyJvDr



Take a look at your photo DSCF1468

and then take a look at picture 1 on this link - virtually the same pic !

http://www.inksters.com/hillend,hillswick.aspx

(I was interested in buying this ^^^ place - given the very low price, so I've always remembered the image)

Pic DSCF1750 the place where we stayed last year is on this pic.

Pic DSCF1777a is one of the best I've ever seen - the light and colours are incredible !

Pic DSCF1832 shows Kettlaness - we walked all the way round last year (my favourite walk anywhere)

Pic DSCF1844 - the sea is so clear and clean !

Thank you so much for the link to the photos, my family & I have really enjoyed looking at them, not least because they're better than the ones I took. {Note to self, next year, take a better camera}

I'm certain that @Drago and @annedonnelly would very much appreciate seeing your photos :

https://flic.kr/s/aHskVyJvDr

They are, brilliant photos !


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2017)

Husavik, Iceland.


----------



## annedonnelly (1 Aug 2017)

pubrunner said:


> Take a look at your photo DSCF1468
> 
> and then take a look at picture 1 on this link - virtually the same pic !
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up @pubrunner I need to organise another trip to Shetland!

Some cracking photos there @rualexander Looks like you had canny weather for your trip too.


----------



## Doseone (1 Aug 2017)

rualexander said:


> You can see the rest of the photos from our trip to Shetland here https://flic.kr/s/aHskVyJvDr



Really enjoyed looking through those. It looked like a great trip, wild landscape, clear water, and sitting round a fire on the beach. Must have been fantastic.


----------



## rualexander (1 Aug 2017)

Doseone said:


> Really enjoyed looking through those. It looked like a great trip, wild landscape, clear water, and sitting round a fire on the beach. Must have been fantastic.


Thanks. 
Yes it was a great trip, two weeks in first half of May, very lucky with the weather, could have been very different in alternative conditions!
Impressed with the way a lot of stuff is community run such as cafes, campsites, hostels, etc. Also, honesty boxes for payment when no-one around is not something you see much of these days.
Quite a few of the campsites are located at harbours which would at one time have been very busy places with fishing boats etc. but had become underused and now have yacht marinas, tent areas, and campervan pitches, with a camp kitchen and toilet/shower facilities.
Road surfaces impeccable with hardly a single pothole!


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2017)

The beautiful Poisoned Glen shrouded in a not very summery mist last week. One of my favourite places.












There is 2,500' high mountain hidden in that mist. The peak should be visible above the church steeple.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2017)

Nice little thirty miler after work. Summer has returned.









What is this traffic of which ye speak? That was one tough climb getting up there.


----------



## SteveF (8 Aug 2017)

Wander home from the pub on a weekend away, couple of phone shots at sunset..


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2017)

Nice long coastal walk today.


----------



## Doseone (24 Aug 2017)

This is Essaouira in Morocco. It's a fantastic place and still very much a working fishing port.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Aug 2017)

Here's one from my trip to the Appalachian Mountains. The Virginia Creeper Trail is quite possibly the best bike ride i've ever done (in spite of the fact that the bike i hired was a clunky old chunk of metal) and this is the place i'd recommend eating. Good healthy food, reasonable prices and friendly staff and all in a lovely riverside location.


----------



## jhawk (30 Aug 2017)

Early morning fog shrouds this tree.


----------



## delb0y (31 Aug 2017)




----------



## Buck (3 Sep 2017)

Out yesterday morning for a sunrise shoot at Winnats Pass (a great climb if you are ever in the Hope Valley area)

We were lucky to capture an inversion (cloud trapped in the valley with clear skies above)

This was one after sunrise from the top of the pass looking across to the cement works and the inversion still covering the valley





"Morning Mist"


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 Sep 2017)

Dramatic skies this arvo.


----------



## delb0y (9 Sep 2017)

The Picture Framer:


----------



## jhawk (13 Sep 2017)

A few recent photos from me.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2017)

Doseone said:


> This is Essaouira in Morocco. It's a fantastic place and still very much a working fishing port.
> 
> View attachment 369862



Rez opp rugs in Essaouira.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Sep 2017)

Amble beach, looking towards Coquet Island, Northumberland






Saddleworth Moor, looking back towards Oldham (just before the heavens opened)


----------



## Doseone (13 Sep 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rez opp rugs in Essaouira.
> 
> View attachment 373153



We ate in the restaurant you can see on the right hand side of the picture!


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Sep 2017)

A few more snaps from my recent trip to the Appalachian Mountains...





Main Street, Abingdon, VA. I love the proper log cabin.










By far the longest freight train I've ever seen.

The Virginia Creeper Trail: (possibly the most pleasent ride i've ever done; 34 miles and one can coast for the first 20 miles down the old railway)




Green Cove Station near the top of the Creeper Trail.





A box bridge on the Creeper Trail.





A trestle bridge on the Creeper Trail. Recently rebuilt after a tornado flattened the old one.





Another bridge (not my photo, that's me).





The end of the trail in Abingdon. I must have passed this phone box five times before i noticed it.







The view from Cumberland Gap where Tennessee, Kentucky and Virginia meet.





Kayaking on Hungry Mother Lake.


I've love to go back. It truly is a beautiful part of the world. I didn't take anywhere near enough photos.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2017)

Dear lovely photography cycling peeps....

Do you think it is worth doing a one-day course (for £70, which I can readily afford) aimed at owners of my sort of camera (Fujifilm X100 series) to learn how to wean myself off "everything set to A" on this natty little camera?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Dear lovely photography cycling peeps....
> 
> Do you think it is worth doing a one-day course (for £70, which I can readily afford) aimed at owners of my sort of camera (Fujifilm X100 series) to learn how to wean myself off "everything set to A" on this natty little camera?



Yes. I looked at that one, very nice but went with an X20 in the end. Great piece of kit though.


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Dear lovely photography cycling peeps....
> 
> Do you think it is worth doing a one-day course (for £70, which I can readily afford) aimed at owners of my sort of camera (Fujifilm X100 series) to learn how to wean myself off "everything set to A" on this natty little camera?



Yes, once you know how to take those photo's the auto setting will not cope with you'll have more fun.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Dear lovely photography cycling peeps....
> 
> Do you think it is worth doing a one-day course (for £70, which I can readily afford) aimed at owners of my sort of camera (Fujifilm X100 series) to learn how to wean myself off "everything set to A" on this natty little camera?


Yeah do it. Even if you know how to use it off A, it's probably still going to be useful and a chance to ask questions.


----------



## delb0y (15 Sep 2017)

Definitely worth taking some instruction on how to move from auto setttings to manual. The x100 is a superb camera and full of potential. Do it!

Talking of Fuji, me, SWMBO, and the x-Pro1 had a few days in Brighton this week:



Deckchairs!



Nighthawks



Fish and Chips



Pier by Night


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Sep 2017)

Just got back from me Bristol > Lands End jaunt. It were a bit breezy, but I think I got some nice pics...


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Sep 2017)




----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Sep 2017)




----------



## AndyRM (15 Sep 2017)

St. Edward's Church in Whitley Bay:


----------



## AndyRM (15 Sep 2017)

Whitley Bay Metro:


----------



## AndyRM (15 Sep 2017)

Monkseaton Metro:


----------



## Salar (15 Sep 2017)

Those pictures bring back some memories.

I used to catch the train from Walker station (now closed) to North Shields,Cullercoats and Whitley Bay in the 60's.
Being a little young one it seemed like I was travelling for miles, but it was only 10 miles maximum!
I can remember the stations all had a scent of disinfectant.
The stations have not changed much, shame the Spanish City has gone though.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Sep 2017)

Salar said:


> Those pictures bring back some memories.
> 
> I used to catch the train from Walker station (now closed) to North Shields,Cullercoats and Whitley Bay in the 60's.
> Being a little young one it seemed like I was travelling for miles, but it was only 10 miles maximum!
> The stations have not changed much, shame the Spanish City has gone though.



It's being re-generated! Taking a while, due to re-open in 2018.

Artist impressions:
















Think the Walker station you mention is probably a Metro one these days?


----------



## Salar (15 Sep 2017)

Yes,

I'd read the Spanish City was being refurbished, but it won't be like what it was in the 60's!

You might be thinking of Walkergate in Heaton?

This is Walker station www.disused-stations.org.uk/w/walker/

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## jhawk (15 Sep 2017)

The itsy-bitsy spider was nowhere to be found.


----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2017)

Summer has finally arrived, 3 months late. It's always the best day of the year








Not sure I'm really supposed to ride this path.




Traffic was horrendous. I met 6 sheep.




The all-important ice cream stop


----------



## pubrunner (28 Sep 2017)

rualexander said:


> Shetland in black and white
> 
> View attachment 355054



It's now for sale . . . 

http://www.estateagencyshetland.co.uk/properties/brough-stores-building


----------



## Doseone (28 Sep 2017)

Inspired by @Accy cyclist post on the Elf on a Shelf thread I remembered I found a Riley Elf in someones garage earlier this year and took some photos. Lovely old car but it seemed to have been left to fall in to ruin.


----------



## delb0y (28 Sep 2017)

Gloucester Cathedral:


----------



## Doseone (7 Oct 2017)

Couple of pictures from last nights Amber Run gig at the Tramshed in Cardiff. Managed to get right down the front.


----------



## jhawk (8 Oct 2017)

A few from the last few days.


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2017)

A few from my recent tour.




My new friend...
























Best to seek shelter from wind and rain...


----------



## delb0y (9 Oct 2017)

Manchester



Street Scene, Manchester (small) by Derek Rutherford, on Flickr


----------



## threebikesmcginty (15 Oct 2017)

Sheeps.


----------



## jhawk (23 Oct 2017)




----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Nov 2017)

Amazing light from last night's Beaver Moon.


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2017)




----------



## bruce1530 (5 Nov 2017)




----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2017)

The one shot I took that worked. F29, 1/2 sec on a tripod.


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Nov 2017)

I know I keep posting pics from the heath, but when it looks like this, what can you do?


----------



## jhawk (17 Dec 2017)

Several shots from the last few days. Winter's first snowfall here in Eastern Canada.


The Mount Allison University chapel.





Snow-capped barns and trees.





The train bridge in Sackville.





The Anglican Church and the 'Swan Pond' in the foreground.





And old barn on the Tantramar Marsh.





Tide's out.





The oldest residency at Mount Allison.





Overwatch from the lookout over Main Street, Sackville.


----------



## delb0y (28 Jan 2018)

One from today's ride - west Gloucester. Taken on the tiny Panasonic GM1.


----------



## mybike (31 Jan 2018)

Having bought myself a second hand K3 body a little while ago. I've just downloaded the photos onto my computer and am quite pleased. The limitations will be imposed by my skill I think:


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jan 2018)

On Sunday evening we went to watch a game of football......














Not been to a football match in over 10 years. It wasn't a patch on Everton in the 80's, but a good experience nonetheless.


----------



## tyred (7 May 2018)

I went to a steam rally/classic car event today for a look at some big boy's toys 









Do you want a race?




I could fall in love with this but out of my price range...




Surely the most desirable Fiesta












Few things sound like a V8 Scania


----------



## tyred (7 May 2018)

And some Choppers, old and new.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Sep 2018)

Not been out with my camera for yonks... but heard about an installation up at Heysham Head (famous for The Best of Black Sabbath CD cover).














no idea who the artist is or how long it'll be there for... but it's really quite cool 

Edit... artist is Rob Mulholland. It's there for another week.


----------



## tyred (6 Sep 2018)

A weekend in West Clare with a Brompton.






























The traffic was terrible.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2018)

jhawk said:


> Several shots from the last few days. Winter's first snowfall here in Eastern Canada.
> 
> 
> The Mount Allison University chapel.
> ...



I love these photos the chapel is particularly beautiful ... It reminds me of Eliel Saarinens church in Columbus Indiana I visited many years ago....


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5373935, member: 9609"]wht are they made from ?

...[/QUOTE]
Polished steel at a guess... from a distance the reflections are flawless and sharp, then you get closer and they become warped and dappled... a bit like Predator's camouflage.


----------



## tyred (23 Sep 2018)

Sunset at Trá na Rosann


----------



## tyred (12 Oct 2018)




----------



## rualexander (4 May 2019)

Good Adventure Show special with photographer Colin Prior in the Hebrides.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/b0071mxr/the-adventure-show


----------



## Salar (5 May 2019)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2019)

@stoatsngroats You are right - There are a lot of people who who do enjoy taking and and sharing their photos.
Why don't you post in this thread? 

Edit.
I will move this to the gallery section.


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jun 2019)

So, here’s one of my many ‘Best’ Images!


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jun 2019)

And one more...


----------



## stoatsngroats (15 Jun 2019)

And a colour image.


----------



## Proto (8 Jul 2019)

Went over to Brittany in 2017 to watch daughter #2 in a couple of races (Classique Morbihan and GP Plumelec).
Rented a place on Airbnb near Carnac and took this photo on the beach near there. Wife, daughter #3 and Lexie the lurcher. Thought it pretty good for an iPhone shot.


----------



## Mart44 (12 Jul 2019)

A rhododendron flower:


----------



## Mart44 (13 Jul 2019)

Guildford Castle grounds:


----------



## Mart44 (14 Jul 2019)

So there I was riding along a cycle path when I noticed a few more than usual insects flying about. Then I saw this swarm of bees in a hedgerow. I took this photo from a safe distance.


----------



## Mart44 (15 Jul 2019)

My wildflower patch is doing OK this year. They all died before flowering last year because of the hot dry weather. I watered them a bit this year:


----------



## Mart44 (16 Jul 2019)

It's not only nice scenery that's come across while cycling off-road. We used to come across this quite a bit down tracks in remote places that were accessible by road.


----------



## dickyknees (17 Jul 2019)

Historic racing cars racing over the weekend. Mini on three wheels,


----------



## Mart44 (17 Jul 2019)

Not the greatest shot of last night's lunar eclipse but the best my compact camera on 20x zoom would do. I had to crop the photo and remove some chromatic aberration (red fringing) using Paintshop Pro.


----------



## Mart44 (17 Jul 2019)

The Totem Pole, Virginia Water, Surrey. A present from Canada given to the Queen in 1958.


----------



## Biff600 (17 Jul 2019)

My view at work today...


----------



## Mart44 (18 Jul 2019)

HMS Warrior, photo taken on a day out in Portsmouth


----------



## Mart44 (20 Jul 2019)

Underneath the Eurofighter Typhoon


----------



## Mart44 (22 Jul 2019)

Grosnez Castle (14th century), St Ouens Bay, Jersey. Photo taken on 35mm film.


----------



## Mart44 (23 Jul 2019)

Perhaps a photo of a crafty item doesn't have a place on a cycling forum but I hope it might. This is one of Mrs Mart's tiny bead creations that she like to make:


----------



## Mart44 (25 Jul 2019)

Two friendly butterflies


----------



## Mart44 (28 Jul 2019)

I made a collage out of some cattle photos I took:


----------



## Mart44 (11 Aug 2019)

A photo (zoomed) of the Portsmouth coastline taken from the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Mart44 (14 Aug 2019)

A carved tree trunk. Photo taken on View Island, Caversham (near Reading).


----------



## Mart44 (17 Aug 2019)

I read that this..





..turns into this as it gets older


----------



## Olikana (18 Aug 2019)

HovR said:


> Share your photography in this thread - No fancy cameras or skills necessary, just pictures that you've taken and are proud of. Cycling or non-cycling related photos allowed!
> 
> _Please _re-size your photos from your cameras native size in consideration for people with slower connections! (As a guide, I've resized my photos below to 800x600).
> 
> ...



It is very similar to the Rila Lakes in Bulgaria. It is High in the mountains on the road from Sofia to Burgas. It is very beautiful there. But rise for a long time


----------



## stoatsngroats (26 Aug 2019)

A hot day for too much
ball-catching, but you have give them an enjoyable day, and he wouldn’t ever want to not play ball!


----------



## Mart44 (7 Sep 2019)

A most peculiar potato:


----------



## Fubar (28 Jan 2020)

Spent a VERY cold day last week on the side of a hill in the north of Scotland photographing Mountain Hares - 1st of the 2 best ones:


----------



## Fubar (28 Jan 2020)

2nd image, this time actually on some snow:


----------



## Mart44 (30 Jan 2020)

A very narrow passage and a not quite upright building. Guildford, Surrey (near the River Wey).


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jan 2020)

Mart44 said:


> A very narrow passage and a not quite upright building. Guildford, Surrey (near the River Wey).
> 
> View attachment 502577


looks like both are not quite upright.


----------



## Mart44 (30 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> looks like both are not quite upright.



Yes, it does look that way. I think they might be giving each other support.


----------



## Mart44 (6 Feb 2020)

A friendly swan..


----------



## Alex H (16 Feb 2020)

Gargoyles on the front door of Rosslyn Chapel, Midlothian.


----------



## Ashimoto (5 Mar 2020)

Taken the other day on my trusty Lumia XL . Cheap as chips but I love it.


----------



## Mr Whyte (13 Jun 2020)

West Blatchington Windill, just up the road from us here.



Ghostly Windmill by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## stoatsngroats (13 Jun 2020)

Mr Whyte said:


> West Blatchington Windill, just up the road from us here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 529742
> Ghostly Windmill by Dave, on Flickr


Great image!


----------



## Mr Whyte (13 Jun 2020)

stoatsngroats said:


> Great image!




Thank you.


----------



## Mart44 (4 Aug 2020)




----------



## Mart44 (4 Aug 2020)

Great Willowherb flower


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Aug 2020)

Another Fox, from an early evening visit today.


----------



## simon the viking (5 Aug 2020)

Top and Bottom are Arbor Low and middle is near Hob Hurst House (a burial mound in the peak district)


----------



## Mart44 (25 Aug 2020)

A dead wasp. Photo taken with a microscope camera ..my new toy.


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jun 2022)

The Cutty Sark


----------



## delb0y (22 Jun 2022)

That's a cool photo - well done!


----------

